# Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?



## Tim1974 (19. März 2018)

*Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*

Hallo,

ich muß das Thema EMV bei Gehäusen, die nicht komplett aus Metall bestehen nochmal ansprechen.

Zum einen gibt es dieses Gehäuse, was mich interessieren würde, jedoch hält mich der Umstand vom Kauf ab, des es dies nur mit Fenster gibt:
Sharkoon - DG7000-G

Ebenfalls gefällt mir das Bequiet Dark Base 700 sehr gut, auch wenn es mir eigentlich zu teuer ist, aber auch dieses gibt es anscheinend nur mit Fenster.

Jetzt die Frage, sind diese Fenster irgendwie metallbedampft oder sowas in der Art, so daß die Gehäuse trotz Fenster EMV-konform sein können?
Oder ist der Kauf sozusagen auf eigenes Risiko und man darf es zwar kaufen, ganz spitzfindig gesehen aber nicht mit Komponenten in Betrieb nehmen?

Gibt es für Fenster einen EMV-Schutz, den man zusätzlich installieren kann und der wirklich wirkungsvoll ist?

Gruß
Tim


----------



## Threshold (19. März 2018)

*AW: GehÃ¤use mit Fenster und EMV?*

Ich wills mal so sagen.
Wenn die Case nicht konform wären, würde sie nicht angeboten. Ganz einfach.


----------



## Abductee (19. März 2018)

*AW: GehÃ¤use mit Fenster und EMV?*

Kein normales Bastelgehäuse hat eine EMV-Prüfung.
Die einzelnen Komponenten haben eine, bzw. Fertig-PC's können so was haben.


----------



## Tim1974 (19. März 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Nagut, aber heißt das dann, das Fertig-PCs "gesünder" sind?
Es geht ja nicht nur um die Störung anderer Geräte oder des PCs selbst durch andere Geräte, sondern vorallem um die Gesundheit des PC-Nutzers, der jahrelang dicht neben dem Gehäuse sitzt.

Kann Acrylglas und sogar 4mm Hartglass die EMV in keiner weise abschirmen, wenn kein Drahtgeflecht auf oder in dem Material vorhanden ist und wenn es nicht mit Metall bedampft ist?


----------



## Threshold (19. März 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Öhm, 1x Handy am Ohr ist ungesunder. 
Achte einfach darauf, dass du keine Erdstrahlen hast, dass der Aluhut immer sitzt und dass der Hamster im Rad nicht falsch herum läuft.


----------



## Abductee (19. März 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Ich würd BeQuiet mal anschreiben und fragen was sie von dem Thema halten.


----------



## Tim1974 (19. März 2018)

Werd ich machen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Öhm, 1x Handy am Ohr ist ungesunder.
> Achte einfach darauf, dass du keine Erdstrahlen hast, dass der Aluhut immer sitzt und dass der Hamster im Rad nicht falsch herum läuft.



Oder einfach so:
YouTube 

und das Handy immer so lagernd:
YouTube


----------



## Deep Thought (19. März 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Ich bezweifle stark, dass ein Gehäuse mit Sichtfenster irgend einen EMV-Test bestehen würde. Damit hätten wohl selbst viele fensterlose Gehäuse ein Problem.

Man muss sich nur mal ansehen, welchen Aufwand 'seriöse' Hersteller (zumindest früher mal) dafür getrieben haben. Da gibt es sogar zwischen Deckel und Restgehäuse leitfähige Pads, damit nichts durch den Spalt dringt.
Innen lackierte Gehäuse sind da eigentlich schon kontraproduktiv. EMV-technisch sind Gehäuse mit Fenstern wohl genau so gut wie gar kein Gehäuse...

Und die Leute, die nicht mal wissen, worum es bei EMV überhaupt geht, mögen sich doch bitte mal auf die Hände setzen... 

Edit: Gesundheitsgefahren sehe dadurch aber nicht.


----------



## NuwwbeatZ (23. März 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Guten Morgen,

wenn du darauf wert legst, wie sieht es mit einem Oldschool gehäuse aus dass Komplett geschlossen ist, und du kaufst dir 2 Rollen Kupfertape für ~20€ dazu und beschichtest jeden cm² damit von innen.
Ganz davon abgesehen dass die Strahlung von Bildschirmen genauso "ungesund" ist, ob EM oder die Lichtstrahlung für unsere Augen.
Ich denke einmal vor die Tür gehen und den leckeren Feinstaub einatmen ist bedenklicher 

BitFenix Nova Midi-Tower - schwarz

Sowas in der art, der Deckel + die Seitenverkleidungen sind eben, Boden, hinten + vorne muss man schauen, dennoch frage ich mich, der PC braucht ja Luft, sprich diese sollte man mit Kupferband nicht abkleben 
Oder mehr ausgeben und ein Alu Case holen und die selbe prozedur durchführen.


Trotzdem interresant.


Grüße


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. März 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Einfach parallel zur nächsten Kraftlinie einen Orgonenakkumulator in die Wohnung stellen. Und, gaaaaanz wichtig! Niemals den Kopf in die Skalarhaubitze stecken!

Die größere Gesundheitsgefahr als die EM-Strahlung des Rechners dürfte die Strahlung des Monitors sein!

(Hihi, war das gemein? Nicht dass ich jetzt eine Sinnkrise oder alternativ die nächste Serie von 8 Threads auslöse... )


----------



## NuwwbeatZ (23. März 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Einfach parallel zur nächsten Kraftlinie einen Orgonenakkumulator in die Wohnung stellen. Und, gaaaaanz wichtig! Niemals den Kopf in die Skalarhaubitze stecken!
> 
> Die größere Gesundheitsgefahr als die EM-Strahlung des Rechners dürfte die Strahlung des Monitors sein!
> 
> (Hihi, war das gemein? Nicht dass ich jetzt eine Sinnkrise oder alternativ die nächste Serie von 8 Threads auslöse... )



Ja nun, jeder hat seinen Tick und das is auch gut so.
Bei den ganzen Radio,Wifi und was weiß ich für wellen die durch uns schießen, sollte man erstmal anfangen das Haus abzuschirmen oder in einen Bunker mit Meterdicken Stahlbetonwänden ziehen.

Leben gefährdet die Gesundheit 

@Tim1974 nimm es mit humor auf, man kann sich in heutiger Zeit vor strahlung egal in welcher Form nicht schützen, selbst unser obst,gemüse ist radioaktiv belastet also von daher.


Grüße


----------



## Tim1974 (23. März 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Mir ging es ja in erster Linie darum, das es eine EU-Norm gibt, was EMV betrifft und eine CE-Zertifikat dazu. Nach meinem Wissensstand drohen empfindliche Strafen, wenn man sich daran nicht hält, darum wurde 2004 mein eines Gehäuse auch als besonders EMV dicht beworben.
Nun etwa 14 Jahre später scheint sich kein Schwein mehr darum zu scheren, das ist doch irgendwie sonderbar und nicht so leicht zu begreifen.
Ich erinnere mich noch an Diskussionen, als die ersten Plexiglas-Gehäuse aufkamen, wo geschrieben wurde, nur für Show-Zwecke in Geschäften oder auf Messen, nicht für den dauerhaften Einsatz eines PCs und nun findet man kaum noch ein gescheites Gehäuse ohne Seitenfenster. 

Würde es denn EMV-technisch deutlich was bringen, wenn man von innen eine Lage Alufolie auf das Fenster klebt?


----------



## Threshold (23. März 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Würde es denn EMV-technisch deutlich was bringen, wenn man von innen eine Lage Alufolie auf das Fenster klebt?



Ich würde die Alufolie anderweitig verwenden.


----------



## Abductee (23. März 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Es ist ja nicht nur das Seitenfenster, du müsstest jeden Spalt mit Metallklebeband abkleben.
Oder die groben Lüftergitter, die bieten nahezu keinen Schutz. Da müsste ein ganz feinmaschiges sein.


----------



## Tim1974 (23. März 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Na ich denke es hängt davon ab, _*wieviel*_ Strahlung ausdringen oder eindringen kann. Komplett unterbinden läßt sich das sicher nicht, sonst könnte man den Pc nicht luftkühlen, aber desto größer die Öffnungen und desto mehr, desto stärker wird das Gerät auch Strahlung aussenden oder von außen welche in den PC eindringen können, insofern reicht mir das, was ein vernünftig durchdachtes Gehäuse ab Werk so an Abschirmung bietet aus (da klammere ich aber alle Gehäuse mit Fenster natürlich aus!).

Ein leerer Slot läßt sich übrigens gut mit Alufolie abdichten, habe ich gerade mal probiert, läßt sich sogar mit Tesafilm fest kleben.


----------



## Threshold (23. März 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Wenn du sicher sein willst, baust du dir einen Faradayschen Käfig.


----------



## Tim1974 (23. März 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Na na, wir wollns ja nicht übertreiben! 

Wiegesagt, mir reicht normal abgeschirmt, also normaler PC-Standard, mehr brauche ich nicht, aber weniger eben auch nicht, darum kein Fenster im PC.


----------



## EyRaptor (24. März 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Erstmal brauchst du wieder einen "richtigen" PC, sonst verfault deine 1060 irgendwann noch.

Wie ist da eigentlich gerade der aktuelle Stand der Planung?  Du hast da ja wieder ein paar neue Threads zu dem Thema am laufen.


----------



## NuwwbeatZ (24. März 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Ich gehe zudem stark davon aus, dass heutige Systeme insgesamt weniger Strahlen als vor 15-20 Jahren, da egal wo, Kühlkörper aus Aluminium verbaut sind, gerade die höherpreisigen Mainboards (ASUS Maximus, TUF) um ein paar beispiele zu nennen sind vorne Komplett zu sowie hinten mit einer Backplate versehen.
Zuzüglich sind in den meisten Gehäusen heutzutage Netzteil,HDD nochmal extra "ummantelt", sprich unten komplett zu verkleidet.

Zusätzlich kann man sich ein Geschlossenes Alugehäuse zulegen :

Lian Li PC-J60B Midi-Tower - schwarz

Und mit Alufolie,Kupferblechfolie sich austoben.


Dazu kommt noch dass die heutigen Multi-Layer-Designs der PCBs mehr schichten besitzen als früher soweit ich weis.
Damals war alles offen und einfach gehalten.

Hoffe du besitzt kein Smartphone 


Grüße


----------



## Tim1974 (24. März 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Hoffen wirs, daß die Strahlungswerte geringer geworden sind.

Ich hab ein Smartphone, aber das hat unter 0,6 Watt SAR, ich glaub sogar nur 0,34 Watt oder so, darauf hab ich beim Kauf geachtet. Außerdem telefoniere ich nicht viel damit und nachts wirds in den Flugzeugmodus geschaltet.
WLAN am Router hab ich übrigens gleich deaktiviert gehabt, noch nie benutzt, brauche ich ja auch überhaupt nicht mit meinem beiden stationären PCs hier.
Telefon habe ich mit Kabel, kein Funkteil und das Modell hat auch gar keine Antenne für Funkteile. 
Mikrowelle hab ich keine, ebenso kein Induktionsherd. 

Und ja, die Fragen stehen im Zusammenhang mir meiner aktuellen PC-Planung, sonst würde ich ja nicht nach einem Gehäuse fragen.

Aktuell kommen nur zwei Gehäuse in Frage:
1.) Fractal Design Core 3300 (anscheinend leider nirgends mehr vorrätig und auch nicht lieferbar)
2.) Phanteks Innovative Computer Hardware Design (in der Non-Window-Version natürlich).

Wenn ich beide nicht bekommen sollte, nehm ich halt ein Fractal Design Core 2300 oder BeQuiet Pure Base 600.


----------



## EyRaptor (24. März 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Hoffen wirs, daß die Strahlungswerte geringer geworden sind.
> 
> Ich hab ein Smartphone, aber das hat unter 0,6 Watt SAR, ich glaub sogar nur 0,34 Watt oder so, darauf hab ich beim Kauf geachtet. Außerdem telefoniere ich nicht viel damit und nachts wirds in den Flugzeugmodus geschaltet.
> WLAN am Router hab ich übrigens gleich deaktiviert gehabt, noch nie benutzt, brauche ich ja auch überhaupt nicht mit meinem beiden stationären PCs hier.
> ...



Das Phanteks Enthoo Pro kenne ich, das ist ganz ordentlich, allerdings merkt man beim aufbauen manchmal, dass das Stahlblech an manchen Stellen ziemlich dünn ist.
Oben im Case, wo das Blech die Aussparungen für die Lüfter hat, kann man es mit den Fingern verbiegen.
Ist aber meiner Meinung aber kein wirkliches Problem.


----------



## Acoustico (24. März 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Wenn ich beide nicht bekommen sollte, nehm ich halt ein Fractal Design Core 2300 oder BeQuiet Pure Base 600.



War das Pure Base 600 nicht aus der Auswahl geflogen wegen der Bitumen-Dämmung?


----------



## Tim1974 (24. März 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Naja, dünnes Blech bei einem 100 Euro Gehäuse find ich nicht so dolle. Wenn ich an mein altes Casetek CS-C1080 denke, was ich immer noch nutze, das kommt mir fast schon gepanzert vor, wiegt auch ordentlich was und es kostete mich 2004 etwa 80 Euro.

Das Pure Base 600 hat zwar Dämmmatten, vielleicht auch mit Bitumen, das wollte mir der Kundendienst von bequiet nicht verraten, aber wenn es die CE-Norm erfüllt und vermutlich auch noch die RoHs-Norm, wird es schon nicht so schädlich sein, solange es nicht im Gehäuse irgendwo brennt, und wenn es brennen sollte, sind die Dämpfe des Kunststoffes eventuell schädlicher als das brennende Dämmmaterial.
Zumindest scheint mir das Pure Base 600 EMV-technisch gesehen zu den besseren Gehäusen zu zählen, weil es kein Fenster hat und es ist recht günstig, ein lautloser PC darin wäre sicher auch recht einfach zu erreichen, also bleibt es eine Option, auch wenn es hinten leider keinen 140mm-Lüfter aufnehmen kann.


----------



## Abductee (24. März 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Mein Jonsbo RM3 hat einen 4mm dicken Alu-Corpus, das ist schon recht massiv.

Ohne Fenster:
Produktvergleich Jonsbo UMX4 silber, Jonsbo UMX4 schwarz | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (24. März 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

@ Tim

Und ich habe gedacht, das ich mit meinen damaligen Ausführungen in einem anderen Thread dein Gehirn erreicht hätte und sämtliche Verwirrungen die dein Elektrikerkumpel dir per E-Mail zugeflüstert hat daraus verbannt. 

Jetzt fängst du schon wieder ein Thread an der sich genau mit den Sachen beschäftigt die du doch angeblich endlich verstanden hattest... laut deiner Aussage. 


Es ist zum Mäusemelken...


----------



## Acoustico (25. März 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Das Pure Base 600 hat zwar Dämmmatten, vielleicht auch mit Bitumen, das wollte mir der Kundendienst von bequiet nicht verraten, aber wenn es die CE-Norm erfüllt und vermutlich auch noch die RoHs-Norm, wird es schon nicht so schädlich sein, solange es nicht im Gehäuse irgendwo brennt, und wenn es brennen sollte, sind die Dämpfe des Kunststoffes eventuell schädlicher als das brennende Dämmmaterial.
> Zumindest scheint mir das Pure Base 600 EMV-technisch gesehen zu den besseren Gehäusen zu zählen, weil es kein Fenster hat und es ist recht günstig, ein lautloser PC darin wäre sicher auch recht einfach zu erreichen, also bleibt es eine Option, auch wenn es hinten leider keinen 140mm-Lüfter aufnehmen kann.



Beim Pure Base wird auch mit Bitumen gearbeitet. Wenn dich das (zum Glück) nicht mehr so stört, könntest du ja auch das Fractal R5 oder sogar das R6 wieder in Betracht ziehen. Die gibt es auch ohne Fenster, und du hast hinten Platz für 140mm Lüfter. Der Preis ist zudem echt in Ordnung für die Qualität.


----------



## Tim1974 (26. März 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> @ Tim
> 
> Und ich habe gedacht, das ich mit meinen damaligen Ausführungen in einem anderen Thread dein Gehirn erreicht hätte und sämtliche Verwirrungen die dein Elektrikerkumpel dir per E-Mail zugeflüstert hat daraus verbannt.
> 
> Jetzt fängst du schon wieder ein Thread an der sich genau mit den Sachen beschäftigt die du doch angeblich endlich verstanden hattest... laut deiner Aussage.



Ich hab deine Meinung auch aufgenommen und überdacht, ich geringschätze sie auch in keinster weise, dennoch sind wir beide keine Elektrotechnik-Ingenieure und auch keine Strahlenschutzexperten, oder? 

Ich geh sogar noch einen Schritt weiter und behaupte einfach mal, daß das Thema elektromagnetische Strahlung in seinen Auswirkungen auf den menschlichen Körper noch gar nicht abschließend zu bewerten ist. Niemand weiß z.B. ob dadurch nicht das Krebsrisiko steigt, es gibt meines Wissens nach keine Belege dafür oder dagegen, aber bei den Krebsursachen tappt man ja sowieso seit Jahrzehnten im Dunkeln.

Beim Thema Gesundheit gillt für mich jedenfalls die Devise, selbst wo nur ein Verdacht besteht, auch wenn dieser sich noch nicht belegen läßt, bin ich schon sehr vorsichtig.


----------



## amdahl (26. März 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Also nutzt du weder Wlan noch Mobiltelefon und hast deine Wohnung stahlensicher gemacht? Oder bist gleich in eine "strahlungsarme" Gegend gezogen?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (26. März 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> ... dennoch sind wir beide keine Elektrotechnik-Ingenieure und auch keine Strahlenschutzexperten, oder?



Muss man das, um andere auf ihre Denkfehler und zugeflüstertes Halbwissen hinzuweisen?  Ich habe immerhin einen Beruf erlernt der genau das in der Ausbildung als Lehrstoff hatte. 

Desweiteren... wenn du unbedingt Ingenieure und Fachexperten brauchst solltest du dich,  wie schon mal genannt, zu diesem Thema an das Bundesamt für Strahlenschutz wenden. Die werden dir aber das Gleiche wie ich sagen, denn ein Gehäuse eines PC ist kein elektronisches Bauteil und bedarf in Deutschland keiner speziellen Prüfung auf EMV! 



> Beim Thema Gesundheit gillt für mich jedenfalls die Devise, selbst wo nur ein Verdacht besteht, auch wenn dieser sich noch nicht belegen läßt, bin ich schon sehr vorsichtig.



Echt jetzt... dann solltest du dich erst recht von jeder Art elektronischen Quelle fernhalten. Allein das Tippen dieses Threads hat dich vor deinem PC einer ungeahnten Krebsquelle ausgesetzt.


----------



## Tim1974 (26. März 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Wie ich schon sagte, man kann Risiken nie gänzlich vermeiden, aber sie weitestgehend minimieren und eben dies versuche ich.

Es ist ein riesiger Unterschied, ob ich 10-20 Minuten mal testweise vor einem offenen Rechner sitze um im Betrieb Lüfter und Temperaturen zu überprüfen oder ob ich mich dieser Strahlenbelastung 10 Stunden am Tag, 7 Tage die Woche über Monate und Jahre hinweg aussetze.
WLAN meide ich eben auch aus diesem Grund, muß man ja auch nicht nutzen, läßt sich am Router gut abschalten und Smartphones gibt es strahlungsarm. Ich glaube es gab sogar mal einen Fall, wo jemand erfolgreich gegen seinen Arbeitgeber geklagt hat, weil er meinte durch die beruflich bedingte tägliche intensive Handynutzung einen Hirntumor bekommen zu haben.

Zudem macht ein Rechner mit Fenster genau null Sinn, ist einfach nur eine kindliche Spielerrei, die keinerlei Nutzen mit sich bringt, nur weil da vielleicht mal irgendwelche Farben wechseln und leuchten und blinken. Selbst ein Lüfterausfall kann man über Software anzeigen lassen, auch dafür braucht es kein Fenster im Gehäuse. 
Durch das Fenster hat man zudem noch meist keine Lüftereinbauplätze mehr in der Seitenwand, also auch kühltechnisch noch ein Nachteil.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (26. März 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Wie ich schon sagte, man kann Risiken nie gänzlich vermeiden, aber sie weitestgehend minimieren und eben dies versuche ich.



Ich hoffe dieser Faden zieht sich durch dein ganzes Leben und betrifft auch deine Aufenthalte an der frischen Luft (also in der Natur), denn dort bist du der elektronischen Strahlung völlig hilflos ausgesetzt und deine Kleidung schützt die genau Null vor dem "Elektrosmok".  Der sich seit deiner Geburt nämlich exponentiell erhöht.  



> Es ist ein riesiger Unterschied, ob ich 10-20 Minuten mal testweise vor einem offenen Rechner sitze um im Betrieb Lüfter und Temperaturen zu überprüfen oder ob ich mich dieser Strahlenbelastung 10 Stunden am Tag, 7 Tage die Woche über Monate und Jahre hinweg aussetze.



Von welcher Strahlungsgröße/art gehst du denn aus die so ein PC ohne Gehäuse hat,  um dir gesundheitlich gefährlich zu werden? Immerhin beschäftigt sich oben genanntes Amt nicht einen Deut um Gehäuse,  nur um den Inhalt der offen vor dir liegt beim "Test" und der ist ja schon gering genug sonst würde der Inhalt ja gar nicht zugelassen werden für den deutschen Markt. 



> WLAN meide ich eben auch aus diesem Grund, muß man ja auch nicht nutzen, läßt sich am Router gut abschalten und Smartphones gibt es strahlungsarm.



Nur Schade, das sich diese Spargel die für unsere Telekommunikation zuständig sind nicht abschalten lassen, damit der gute Tim nicht leuchtet im Dunkeln.  




> Ich glaube es gab sogar mal einen Fall, wo jemand erfolgreich gegen seinen Arbeitgeber geklagt hat, weil er meinte durch die beruflich bedingte tägliche intensive Handynutzung einen Hirntumor bekommen zu haben.



Das ist doch bestimmt ein Fall aus der USA, denn dort soll man ja auch erfolgreich gegen seinen selbst erzeugten Lungenkrebs durch rauchen von Tabak gegen einen Großkonzern klagen und gewinnen können. Hab ich gehört... "glaub ich". 




> Zudem macht ein Rechner mit Fenster genau null Sinn, ist einfach nur eine kindliche Spielerrei, die keinerlei Nutzen mit sich bringt, nur weil da vielleicht mal irgendwelche Farben wechseln und leuchten und blinken.



Ist also ein Sinn der dir nicht in den eigenen Geschmack passt jetzt schon kindisch? Deine Definitionen sind ziemlich weltfremd und verstörend muss ich hier mal sagen. 

Kindisch ist nur eins.... sich über Geschmack von anderen Leuten zu streiten oder ihn als sinnlos zu bezeichnen! 




> Selbst ein Lüfterausfall kann man über Software anzeigen lassen, auch dafür braucht es kein Fenster im Gehäuse.



Ist das jetzt eine mögliche Sinnerkenntniss die du nicht zulässt, weil es da ja auch Software für gibt? 

Übrigens muss man nichts blinken bzw. farbwechseln lassen in einem Window oder Glas Case, da reicht auch unifarbene dezente Dauerbeleuchtung, um seine Hardware zu präsentieren. Schau mal in den Casemod Thread gibt da einige User die sowas extrem schick finden und ich behaupte mal so frech wie ich bin, das dort auch Erwachsene mitwirken.  



> Durch das Fenster hat man zudem noch meist keine Lüftereinbauplätze mehr in der Seitenwand, also auch kühltechnisch noch ein Nachteil.



Das Enthoo Pro ohne Window hat den Nachteil aber auch... warum du das dann holen willst,  ist mir jetzt schleierhaft!


----------



## Tim1974 (26. März 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Ich hoffe dieser Faden zieht sich durch dein ganzes Leben und betrifft auch deine Aufenthalte an der frischen Luft (also in der Natur), denn dort bist du der elektronischen Strahlung völlig hilflos ausgesetzt und deine Kleidung schützt die genau Null vor dem "Elektrosmok".  Der sich seit deiner Geburt nämlich exponentiell erhöht.



Das ist mir schon klar, nur hab ich zum einen da keine andere Wahl und zum anderen kann ich dann wenigstens versuchen, die Belastung bzw. Elektrosmog auf anderen Gebieten weitestmöglich einzugrenzen, denn sonst summiert sie sich ja immer weiter, es weiß ja niemand genau, wann ein kritisches Maß erreicht ist, also kann man nur so weit wie möglich zu minimieren versuchen.



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Von welcher Strahlungsgröße/art gehst du denn aus die so ein PC ohne Gehäuse hat,  um dir gesundheitlich gefährlich zu werden? Immerhin beschäftigt sich oben genanntes Amt nicht einen Deut um Gehäuse,  nur um den Inhalt der offen vor dir liegt beim "Test" und der ist ja schon gering genug sonst würde der Inhalt ja gar nicht zugelassen werden für den deutschen Markt.



Ich sehe Gehäuse und Inhalt in verbautem Zustand als eine Einheit, das Gehäuse dient nicht nur dazu, den Inhalt vor mechanischen Belastungen einigermaßen zu schützen, sondern auch dazu, ihn vor elektromagnetischen Einwirkungen abzuschirmen und umgekehrt auch dafür zu sorgen, daß die im Gerät selbst erzeugten elektromagnetischen Wellen weitestmöglich am Austreten gehindert, oder zumindest deutlich abgeschwächt werden.

Die Komplett-PCs großer Hersteller werden vermutlich einer EMV-Prüfung unterzogen werden, bevor sie auf den Markt gebracht werden dürfen, also warum sollte für ein Selbstbau-PC da ein anderer Maßstab gelten?
Oder anders herum ausgedrückt, wenn EMV überhaupt kein Thema wäre und die PC-Komponenten keinen Elektrosmog verursachen könnten und auch selbst unempfindlich gegenüber anderweitig auftretenden elektromagnetischen Feldern wären, warum werde dann die Komplett-PCs überhaupt geprüft und wozu gibts dann überhaupt eine EMV und einen RegTP? 



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Nur Schade, das sich diese Spargel die für unsere Telekommunikation zuständig sind nicht abschalten lassen, damit der gute Tim nicht leuchtet im Dunkeln.



Das ist jetzt unsachlich, man kann Strahlung nunmal nicht sehen und fühlen und es gibt obendrein völlig unterschiedliche Formen der Strahlung, die sich auch ganz unterschiedliche auswirken können.
Ich würde aber meinen Wohnort schon versuchen so auszusuchen, daß dieser nicht sehr dicht an Hochspannungsleitungen, Bahntrassen oder Funkmasten usw. und auch nicht nahe eines AKWs liegt.



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Das ist doch bestimmt ein Fall aus der USA, denn dort soll man ja auch erfolgreich gegen seinen selbst erzeugten Lungenkrebs durch rauchen von Tabak gegen einen Großkonzern klagen und gewinnen können. Hab ich gehört... "glaub ich".



Soweit ich mich richtig erinnere, war der Fall in Italien.



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Ist also ein Sinn der dir nicht in den eigenen Geschmack passt jetzt schon kindisch? Deine Definitionen sind ziemlich weltfremd und verstörend muss ich hier mal sagen.
> 
> Kindisch ist nur eins.... sich über Geschmack von anderen Leuten zu streiten oder ihn als sinnlos zu bezeichnen!



Hmm, ein Fenster zu einem Bereich, der immer gleich aussieht soll Sinn machen? 
Selbst wenn man wechselnde Beleuchtung einstellen kann, da kann ich mir auch eine schöne LED-Leuchte anschaffen, die kann das mindestens ebenso gut, kostet weniger und wird ab Werk wohl auch EMV-geprüft sein. 

Du regst dich drüber auf, daß ich den Fensteraspekt als kindisch einstufe, aber das ist nunmal meine Meinung dazu, genauso wie andere wieder Meinungen meinen Vorstellungen gegenüber vertreten, die mir oft auch gar nicht passen, die ich aber trotzdem akzeptieren muß.


----------



## Abductee (26. März 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Hast du eigentlich die Möglichkeit einer EMV-Messung?
Nicht das du da jetzt einiges an Energie reinsteckst und am Ende überhaupt nicht weist ob es was bringt.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (26. März 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> ...  es weiß ja niemand genau, wann ein kritisches Maß erreicht ist, also kann man nur so weit wie möglich zu minimieren versuchen.



Das Bundesamt für Strahlenschutz (BfS)  hat doch maximale Werte in der Einheit V/m für alle relevanten Geräte in petto, also sollten die doch wissen welche Belastung an elektromagnetische Strahlung kritisch ist, sonst ist die Behörde doch sinnfrei... oder nicht? 





> Ich sehe Gehäuse und Inhalt in verbautem Zustand als eine Einheit, das Gehäuse dient nicht nur dazu, den Inhalt vor mechanischen Belastungen einigermaßen zu schützen, sondern auch dazu, ihn vor elektromagnetischen Einwirkungen abzuschirmen und umgekehrt auch dafür zu sorgen, daß die im Gerät selbst erzeugten elektromagnetischen Wellen weitestmöglich am Austreten gehindert, oder zumindest deutlich abgeschwächt werden.



Das sieht das BfS wohl anders, aber das du dir gerne deine eigenen Regeln aufstellt ist ja inzwischen im Forum bekannt. 



> Die Komplett-PCs großer Hersteller werden vermutlich einer EMV-Prüfung unterzogen werden, bevor sie auf den Markt gebracht werden dürfen, also warum sollte für ein Selbstbau-PC da ein anderer Maßstab gelten?



Nein,  genau das wird nicht gemacht, denn die verbauten Teile sind bereits geprüft. Warum sollte man sie nochmal prüfen im zusammengebauten Zustand... weil Tim es sich so denkt und prima in seine Argumentation passt? Mit Nichten! 



> Oder anders herum ausgedrückt, wenn EMV überhaupt kein Thema wäre und die PC-Komponenten keinen Elektrosmog verursachen könnten und auch selbst unempfindlich gegenüber anderweitig auftretenden elektromagnetischen Feldern wären, warum werde dann die Komplett-PCs überhaupt geprüft und wozu gibts dann überhaupt eine EMV und einen RegTP?



Der PC wird nicht geprüft die Einzelkomponenten entsprechen schon den Richtwerten... ich wiederhole es nochmal scheinbar ist da bei dir irgendwo eine Blockade. 




> Ich würde aber meinen Wohnort schon versuchen so auszusuchen, daß dieser nicht sehr dicht an Hochspannungsleitungen, Bahntrassen oder Funkmasten usw. und auch nicht nahe eines AKWs liegt.



Das kannst du gerne tun. Ich lebe in einem Haus auf dem ein Telekommunikationsmast montiert ist zufälliger Weise sogar von einem der Netze die ich nutze.... ich habe in meiner Wohnung kaum Empfang, das muss am Abstrahlungsschatten liegen der sich direkt darunter in einem bestimmten Winkel bildet. Bin also besser geschützt als wenn ich 100 Meter vom Haus weggehe denn dann hab ich alle Balken am Phone am leuchten. 




> Soweit ich mich richtig erinnere, war der Fall in Italien.



AHA... schon mal eine Elektroinstallation in einem italienischen Haus gesehen? Da Rollen sich alle meine Fußnägel hoch. Aber dir ist dieses Unsinnige CE-Zeichen ja auch so wichtig, wenn du welche brauchst um dich glücklich/sicher zu fühlen mein Angebot steht noch dir einen Block zu schicken. 





> Hmm, ein Fenster zu einem Bereich, der immer gleich aussieht soll Sinn machen?



Hör doch auf mit dieser provokanten Argumentation einen Sinn in einem Window bzw Glas Case zu suchen. Genauso könntest du dich im Casemod Thread austoben und dort sämtliche User als sinnlose Bastler bezeichnen. 

Stellst du  den Sinn einer Wakü auch in Frage,  nur weil man das mit Luft auch hinbekommt? Herzlich Willkommen in einem Forum der Extreme und User die diese Sachen lieben, das CB Forum wäre wohl deine bessere Wahl gewesen... Ach ne da gibt es ja auch User die solche Sachen lieben. 



> Selbst wenn man wechselnde Beleuchtung einstellen kann, da kann ich mir auch eine schöne LED-Leuchte anschaffen, die kann das mindestens ebenso gut, kostet weniger und wird ab Werk wohl auch EMV-geprüft sein.



Hab ich nicht oben irgendwas von unifarbener dezenten Beleuchtung geschrieben? Hab ich sogar in meinem Glas Case schließlich  macht ja auch sonst keinen Sinn sowas in einem geschlossenen Metallkasten zu verbauen. Das meine SMD Flexilights vom BfS geprüft wurden halte ich für ein Gerücht, denn ein Hinweis zum Prüfprotokoll wie es bei meinem Smartphone beilag kann ich in der Umverpackung nicht finden.


----------



## Tim1974 (27. März 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Das Bundesamt für Strahlenschutz (BfS)  hat doch maximale Werte in der Einheit V/m für alle relevanten Geräte in petto, also sollten die doch wissen welche Belastung an elektromagnetische Strahlung kritisch ist, sonst ist die Behörde doch sinnfrei... oder nicht?



Du kannst also auch provokante Gegenfragen stellen, gut! 

Nein, ich gehe nicht davon aus, daß die Auswirkungen von Elektrosmog auf unseren Organismus abschließend untersucht sind und selbst wenn Studien vorliegen, gibt es sicher auch welche die das Gegenteil aussagen oder es kommen bald welche...
Das soll jetzt nicht heißen, daß ich alles anzweifele, was nicht in meine Argumentationsstrategie paßt, aber bei unsicheren Dingen nehme ich eben das Maximum an möglicher Sicherheit mit, mehr kann ich nicht machen, ob das reicht weiß niemand, aber zumindest ist es immer noch besser als den Kopf in den Sand zu stecken und sich um nichts mehr zu scheren.
Ein anderes Beispiel, ich lehne Essen aus Mikrowellen ab, würde sowas zwar durchaus mal essen, aber eben nicht regelmäßig, darum hab ich auch keine Mikrowelle, ebenso würde ich mir keinen Induktionsherd zulegen. Aber damit keine falschen Vorstellungen entstehen, ich hab meine Räume nicht mit Alufolie tapeziert und sowas auch nicht vor, mir reicht normale Vorsicht mit etwas mehr Sicherheitsreserven als sie vielleicht ein 0815-User wählt (indem ich besagte Dinge meide).



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Nein,  genau das wird nicht gemacht, denn die verbauten Teile sind bereits geprüft. Warum sollte man sie nochmal prüfen im zusammengebauten Zustand... weil Tim es sich so denkt und prima in seine Argumentation passt? Mit Nichten!



Gut ok, das hab ich nicht angenommen, aber wenn du das sicher weißt und es stimmt, bin ich überrascht, das würde die Flut an Gehäusen im Handel dann auch erklären.

Aber auch wenn es dich enttäuscht, es ändert nichts daran, das ich ein PC mit Fenster in der Seitenwand doof finde und nicht haben will und auch wenn ich selbst nicht messen kann, wird ein PC mit Blechseitenwand sicherlich weniger elektromagnetische Strahlung durchlassen als einer mit Fenster, also habe ich ein mehr oder minder großes Sicherheitspolster. 



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> AHA... schon mal eine Elektroinstallation in einem italienischen Haus gesehen? Da Rollen sich alle meine Fußnägel hoch. Aber dir ist dieses Unsinnige CE-Zeichen ja auch so wichtig, wenn du welche brauchst um dich glücklich/sicher zu fühlen mein Angebot steht noch dir einen Block zu schicken.



Den italienischen Installationen würde ich auch nicht trauen, aber umso erstaunlicher das gerade dort ein Gericht anscheinend so bezüglich Handystrahlung entschieden hat.

Das mit den CE-Zeichen hat doch einen Sinn, damit würde ich nicht leichtfertig umgehen.
Nach deiner Logik dürfte dann doch sowieso jedes Gehäuse, auch wenn es ein Fenster hat, CE auf dem Karton stehen haben, oder hab ich dich da falsch verstanden?



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Hör doch auf mit dieser provokanten Argumentation einen Sinn in einem Window bzw Glas Case zu suchen. Genauso könntest du dich im Casemod Thread austoben und dort sämtliche User als sinnlose Bastler bezeichnen.



Ich merk schon, Nutzer mit  Glasgehäuse oder Seitenwand sind anscheinend nicht ohne und sehr empfindlich, wenn man ihren Fetisch anprangert! 



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Stellst du  den Sinn einer Wakü auch in Frage,  nur weil man das mit Luft auch hinbekommt? Herzlich Willkommen in einem Forum der Extreme und User die diese Sachen lieben, das CB Forum wäre wohl deine bessere Wahl gewesen... Ach ne da gibt es ja auch User die solche Sachen lieben.



Ist zwar hier nicht das Thema, aber eine Wasserkühlung kann durchaus Sinn machen, ein Fenster hingegen dient ausschließlich der Optik, ein wenig so als wenn man sich ins Auto eine Motorhaube aus Glas einbauen lassen würde.


----------



## JoM79 (27. März 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Nur weil dir die Ästhetik mancher Dinge abgeht, machst du dich über die diejenigen lustig, die da anders denken?
Ich meine wir sollen dich ja bei diesem Thema auch ernst nehmen, also tu anderen Leuten den gleichen Gefallen.


----------



## Acoustico (27. März 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ist zwar hier nicht das Thema, aber eine Wasserkühlung kann durchaus Sinn machen, ein Fenster hingegen dient ausschließlich der Optik, ein wenig so als wenn man sich ins Auto eine Motorhaube aus Glas einbauen lassen würde.



Hmm, also ich würde mich nicht als Fetischist bezeichnen aber die Idee gefällt mir.


----------



## Tim1974 (27. März 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Nur weil dir die Ästhetik mancher Dinge abgeht, machst du dich über die diejenigen lustig, die da anders denken?
> Ich meine wir sollen dich ja bei diesem Thema auch ernst nehmen, also tu anderen Leuten den gleichen Gefallen.



Moment mal, ich mache mich ganz und gar nicht über besagte Leute lustig, ich finde nur deren Vorliebe für die "Ästhetik" eines PCs irgendwie albern, das ist ein riesen großer Unterschied! 

Außerdem hatte ich es auch erklärt, ein zusammengebauter PC sieht immer gleich aus, solange man keine wechselnden LEDs drinn hat, und die Platinen und Karten sind nun wirklich nichts, was man ständig anschauen und sich drann ergötzen kann, finde ich jedenfalls.
Mir gefällt optisch ein Gehäuse ohne Fenster im ganz schlichten und eleganten Stil am besten, vielleicht Silbergrau oder Platinfarben und im gebürsteten Edelstahllook, ohne Schnörkel, Spielerrein usw..

Beleuchtete Lüfter sind zwar teilweise ganz nett anzusehen, aber die kann man auch ohne Fenster in der Front haben und gut sehen, das einzige an PC-Teilen, was mich optisch sonst noch anspricht sind CPU-Luftkühler, wenn diese schick und gut verarbeitet sind, aber auch diese sehen immer gleich aus, da reicht es mir wenn ich den PC alle halbe Jahr mal aufschraube um Staub zu beseitigen.

Zurück zum eigentlichen Thema Gehäuse mit Fenster und allgemein EMV von Elektronik, in einem anderen Forum wurde mal das hier geschrieben:
Gehäuse mit Fenster vs. Strahlungsemission
Vorallem Posting #8 auf Seite 1 finde ich da sehr interessant, das spiegelt in etwa auch meine Meinung wieder.

Ansonsten hab ich dazu auf die schnelle noch das hier gefunden:
So reduzieren Sie die Strahlungsgefahr - COMPUTER BILD
WLAN - Elektrosmog und Gesundheit


----------



## JoM79 (27. März 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Moment mal, ich mache mich ganz und gar nicht über besagte Leute lustig, ich finde nur deren Vorliebe für die "Ästhetik" eines PCs irgendwie albern, das ist ein riesen großer Unterschied!



Alles klar, wenn du es albern findest, ist das kein lustig machen.
albern – Wiktionary
Mal für dich.

Aber ansonsten schliesse ich mich langsam dem Tenor hier an.


----------



## Tim1974 (27. März 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Ich mache mich generell nicht über andere hier lustig, egal welches Thema oder welche Meinung, jedoch machen sich andere des öfteren über mich lustig, was dann in der Folge dazu führt, das auch ich weniger freundlich werde und mein Verhalten quasi dem Umgangston anpasse.

Zum Thema, es ist aber doch schon erstaunlich, daß die Gehäuse mit Seitenfenster quasi wie Pilze aus dem Boden geschossen sind und es nun fast nur noch Gehäuse mit Fenster gibt, abgesehen von ganz billigen Einsteigergehäusen, oder welchen die speziell auf Geräuscharmut getrimmt sind.

Wenn man wie ich ein Gehäuse sucht, was weder Dämmung noch Fenster hat und trotzdem hinten einen 140mm-Lüfter möchte, sucht man sozusagen fast die Nadel im Heuhaufen. 
Weiß eigentlich jemand, warum das Fractal Design Core 3300 anscheinend eingestellt wurde und man es zumindest überall wo ich schaute, nicht mehr kaufen kann?


----------



## a160 (27. März 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

jo, kannst wochenlang nach einem Case suchen, welches dich möglichst gut gegen Strahlung schützt, kein Wlan nutzen und und und...vllt lebst du dann extrem gesund. Respektiere ich vollkommen. Aber du kannst auch das Pech haben, in zwei Stunden ausm Haus zu gehen und dann von einem besoffenen Autofahrer überfahren zu werden... 

Vielleicht sich einfach bisschen weniger Gedanken machen und einfach mehr Leben?


----------



## Tim1974 (27. März 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Nur wenn man sich allgemein wenig Gedanken um Risiken macht, lebt man zwar freier und hat mehr Spaß, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit, das auf irgendeinem Gebiet was schlimmes passiert steigt halt deutlich an. Das aber das gesamte Leben ein Risiko ist, weiß ich schon, nur wenn dann wirklich irgendwo und irgendwann was passiert, möchte ich mir zumindest keine Vorwürfe machen müssen, daß ich dies hätte vermeiden können, wenn ich vorsichtiger gewesen wäre...


----------



## Acoustico (27. März 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Wenn man wie ich ein Gehäuse sucht, was weder Dämmung noch Fenster hat und trotzdem hinten einen 140mm-Lüfter möchte, sucht man sozusagen fast die Nadel im Heuhaufen.



Ja, weil sich eigentlich niemand an einer Dämmung im Gehäuse stört. Und das meine ich jetzt nicht böse, sondern als Erklärung dafür, dass Dämmung inzwischen schon fast als Standard in vielen Towern verbaut wird. Das ist so als würdest nach einem neuen Auto ohne Airbag und Servolenkung suchen, weil du dir einbildest das Material des Airbags wäre krebserregend. Macht halt die Suche nicht wirklich einfach...


----------



## Venom89 (27. März 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Du musst sehr einsam sein.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (27. März 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Du kannst also auch provokante Gegenfragen stellen, gut!



Das war keine provokante Gegenfrage, sondern eine Sinnfrage zum BfS und deiner Vermutung von nicht bekannten kritischen Grenzen zu bestimmten Strahlungswerten. 




> Ein anderes Beispiel, ich lehne Essen aus Mikrowellen ab, würde sowas zwar durchaus mal essen, aber eben nicht regelmäßig, darum hab ich auch keine Mikrowelle, ebenso würde ich mir keinen Induktionsherd zulegen.



Also benutzt du einen Plattenherd der die Wärmeenergie an das Essen weitergibt. Gut dann sei dir gesagt das diese Wärmeenergie durch Strom erzeugt wird und immer wo Strom fließt gibt es auch Elektromagnetismus. Du kämpfst also gegen Windmühlen... ja Physik ist ein schwieriges Fach. 

Du solltest dein Essen in Zukunft über offenes Feuer machen. Alles andere wäre inkonsequent.  




> Gut ok, das hab ich nicht angenommen, aber wenn du das sicher weißt und es stimmt, bin ich überrascht, das würde die Flut an Gehäusen im Handel dann auch erklären.



Ja genauso sicher angenommen  wie im anderen Thread und dann kamen wieder Zweifel und es folgte ein Thread von dir der das Gleiche nochmal durchkaut. 



> Aber auch wenn es dich enttäuscht, es ändert nichts daran, das ich ein PC mit Fenster in der Seitenwand doof finde und nicht haben will und auch wenn ich selbst nicht messen kann, wird ein PC mit Blechseitenwand sicherlich weniger elektromagnetische Strahlung durchlassen als einer mit Fenster, also habe ich ein mehr oder minder großes Sicherheitspolster.



Aber ein sehr dünnes Sicherheitspolster, übrigens dein TV ist mit Plastik umhüllt und hat die gleichen Bauteile wie dein PC im Rechner. Nur mal so als Denkaufgabe... 




> Das mit den CE-Zeichen hat doch einen Sinn, damit würde ich nicht leichtfertig umgehen.



Ich erkläre es dir nochmal (langsam fühle ich mich wie HiSN ), das CE-Zeichen besagt nur,  das das elektrotechnische Gerät des Herstellers sich an die europäischen Normen hält. Dieses Zeichen klebt der Hersteller selbst auf das Gerät... es wird nichts geprüft von anderer Stelle! 



> Nach deiner Logik dürfte dann doch sowieso jedes Gehäuse, auch wenn es ein Fenster hat, CE auf dem Karton stehen haben, oder hab ich dich da falsch verstanden?



Kann der Hersteller durchaus da raufkleben, eingravieren, ätzen etc. Er muss es aber nicht, weil es KEIN elektronisches Bauteil ist!

Mein Case hat keins, weder auf der Umverpackung noch in der Beschreibung, also was sagt dir das obwohl es überall in Europa zu erwerben ist? 




> Ich merk schon, Nutzer mit  Glasgehäuse oder Seitenwand sind anscheinend nicht ohne und sehr empfindlich, wenn man ihren Fetisch anprangert!



Du hast nichts angeprangert,  sondern die Nutzung als kindisch bezeichnet und damit jeden User indirekt (sofern er erwachsen ist)  als Kind bezeichnet, dagegen darf ich doch kontern oder nicht?


----------



## Tim1974 (28. März 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Also benutzt du einen Plattenherd der die Wärmeenergie an das Essen weitergibt. Gut dann sei dir gesagt das diese Wärmeenergie durch Strom erzeugt wird und immer wo Strom fließt gibt es auch Elektromagnetismus. Du kämpfst also gegen Windmühlen... ja Physik ist ein schwieriges Fach.



Ein Cerankochfeld nutze ich, sicher ist das elektrisch, das war mir schon klar, hab mein Abitur nicht im Lotto gewonnen! 
Aber es ist ein Gerät eines Markenherstellers (Siemens), das in sich geprüft sein muß, bevor es auf den Markt kommen darf, da mache ich mir keinen Kopf drumm, außerdem ist die Technik jahrzehntelang bewährt.



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Du solltest dein Essen in Zukunft über offenes Feuer machen. Alles andere wäre inkonsequent.



Offenes Feuer ist ungesund, denk mal an die Gefahren beim Grillen auf Holzkohle, da entstehen hochgradig krebserregende Stoffe. Schon zu meinen Kleinkindeszeiten wurde öfter gesagt, einmal grillen auf Holzkohle sei etwa so schlimm wie 200 (oder waren es sogar 400?) Zigaretten.
Heißt für mich, Holzkohlegrillen frühestens wieder im nächsten Leben und dann auch nur maximal einmal! 



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Ja genauso sicher angenommen  wie im anderen Thread und dann kamen wieder Zweifel und es folgte ein Thread von dir der das Gleiche nochmal durchkaut.



Das es sich etwas überschneidet mag sein, das Fragen nach etwa einem halben Jahr mal wieder durchkommen ist auch möglich, ich kann mir nicht jedes Argument über Jahre merken, ich schreibe und lese ja nun auch nicht in nur wenige Threads, sondern in Unmengen. 



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Aber ein sehr dünnes Sicherheitspolster, übrigens dein TV ist mit Plastik umhüllt und hat die gleichen Bauteile wie dein PC im Rechner. Nur mal so als Denkaufgabe...



Da sind aber zwei Denkfehler drinn mein lieber! 
1.) Ist mein eines TV-Gerät in einem Metallgehäuse verbaut.
2.) Hat mein zweites Gehäuse zwar eine Plastikrückwand, aber ich gehe davon aus, daß da zumindest eine Metallfolie oder ähnliches die Bauteile abschirmt, die nennenswert elektromagnetische Wellen abgeben oder dafür empfindlich sind, denn das Gerät ist in einem Stück von Samsung hergestellt und auf den deutschen Markt gebraucht worden, also muß es eigentlich auch die Normen der EU, also auch CE (inklusive EMV) einhalten.



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Ich erkläre es dir nochmal (langsam fühle ich mich wie HiSN ), das CE-Zeichen besagt nur,  das das elektrotechnische Gerät des Herstellers sich an die europäischen Normen hält. Dieses Zeichen klebt der Hersteller selbst auf das Gerät... es wird nichts geprüft von anderer Stelle!



Also jetzt komm ich gerade nicht mehr ganz mit, sorry, einerseits besagt CE, daß das Gerät die Normen der EU einhält und andererseits wird es nicht geprüft? 
Wie soll der Hersteller denn wissen, ob es die Normen einhält, wenn er es nicht prüft oder prüfen läßt? 



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Du hast nichts angeprangert,  sondern die Nutzung als kindisch bezeichnet und damit jeden User indirekt (sofern er erwachsen ist)  als Kind bezeichnet, dagegen darf ich doch kontern oder nicht?



Du darfst gegen alles kontern, ebenso wie jeder andere, solange es fair bleibt, was bei dir ja eigentlich immer der Fall ist, aber sei dir bitte bewußt wie ich das Wort "kindisch" oder "kindlich"eingesetzt habe!
Zum einen schrieb ich nicht an die Personen mit Glasgehäuse gerichtet, das diese als Person/Mensch kindlich oder noch Kinder sind, meine Aussage bezeichnete nur deren Verhalten bzw. eine Vorliebe für etwas, in einem ganz speziellen Fall, zum anderen hab ich niemand direkt/persönlich angesprochen. 

Hast du eigentlich die Links gelesen, die ich heute Nachmittag weiter oben gepostet habe?
Da waren nämlich durchaus Meinungen drinn, die sich sehr mit meiner Meinung gedeckt haben und die besser begründet waren, als ich das begründe kann, weil mir das Hintergrundwissen fehlt.

Im übrigen, ich will nicht rechthaberisch sein, in dem ganzen Thread hier hoffe ich seit Beginn überzeugt zu werden, daß das Fenster harmlos ist und keinerlei Risiken in irgendeiner Hinsicht darstellt, weil das mir das Leben und die Gehäusewahl sehr erleichtern würde, denn sonst hätte ich das Thema gar nicht wieder aufgewärmt.


----------



## JoM79 (28. März 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

CE-Kennzeichnung
Hier mal was zum lesen. 
Im Prinzip ist die CE Kennzeichnung fast nutzlos, da der Hersteller alles selber überprüft.

Aber zum Gehäuse. 
Warum machst du dir das Leben eigentlich so schwer? 
Geh auf nen 120er Lüfter hinten und du hast Auswahl ohne Ende. 
Mit nem ordentlichen Lüfter, merkst du im Alltag keinen Unterschied. 
Oder du kaufst einfach ein Gehäuse mit Scheibe und stellst ihn dann mit der Scheibe an die Wand. 
Irgendwie suchst du nicht nach Lösungen, sondern nach Problemen.


----------



## Acoustico (28. März 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Ganz ehrlich...ich glaube Tim ist eher ein **zensiert** der gerne diskutiert. Man hat ja sonst nicht viel zu tun wenn man vor den vielen Gefahren das Haus nicht verlässt. 

Aber mal im Ernst. Wenn ich mir seine alten Beiträge anschaue, gab es die CE Diskussion schon seit 2013, also vor 5 Jahren. Und nicht nur ein Beitrag. Genau wie über Bitumen, EMV etc...
(siehe z.B. hier) http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...se-auf-gehaeusen.html?highlight=geh%E4use+emv

Des Weiteren ist er seit Ende 2016 auf der Suche nach einem neuen Gehäuse. Immer wieder neue Beiträge, immer wieder zig Vorschläge...und IMMER findet er einen Grund, warum der vorgeschlagene Tower nicht passt. Wobei inzwischen, nach all den Jahren, sollte Tim uns als Experte Tipps geben bezüglich PC-Tower und nicht umgekehrt.
(siehe z.B. hier) http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...r-kuehlung-100-a.html?highlight=geh%E4use+emv

Ganz ehrlich...geh zum Tischler und lass dir ein Gehäuse aus Holz bauen. Das kostet nicht so viel und du kannst es dir zu 100% nach deinen Wünschen anpassen. Für die Abschirmung lässt du es dann mit Metall verkleiden.  Schon hast du ein schweres, gesundes Gehäuse mit 140mm Lüfter hinten.


----------



## EyRaptor (28. März 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Ich würde Tim nicht als Troll bezeichnen, da er als Forenmember im Vergleich zu echten Trollen Pro_PainK... sehr angenehm ist.
Man muss nur mit etwas Humor an seine Threads herangehen.

@Topic Ich kann den anderen nur zustimmen. Mit einem guten 120mm statt 140mm Lüfter hinten, bemerkt man quasi kaum einen unterschied.
Außerdem ist der Vorschlag eines Custom Holz Gehäuses recht gut. Das kann man seinen eigenen Bedürfnissen dann wirklich perfekt anpassen.

Ich hatte mal den Plan, ein Benchtable aus Holz zu bauen. Leider konnte ich diesen Plan bisher nicht verwirklichen.


----------



## Adi1 (28. März 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



EyRaptor schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal den Plan, ein Benchtable aus Holz zu bauen. Leider konnte ich diesen Plan bisher nicht verwirklichen.



Machbar ist das Projekt schon,

man sollte nur auf die Elektrosicherheit achten


----------



## Tim1974 (28. März 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Natürlich würde ich notfalls auch hinten einen 120mm-Lüfter akzeptieren, jedoch hab ich mit diesem in meinem Coolermaster CM 690 III schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Kann allerdings auch nur an der miesen Lüftersteuerung meines Boards gelegen haben, aber ich hatte beim 120mm-Rückwandlüfter eigentlich nur zwei Möglichkeiten: 
a) Der Lüfter ist soweit gedrosselt, das ich ihn nicht wirklich hören kann, dafür sind die Temperaturen relativ hoch,
b) Die Temperaturen sind mehrere Grad kühler, dafür ist der Lüfter deutlich zu hören und nervt mich etwas.

Das ist der Grund, warum ich hinten gerne auf einen 140mm-Modell gehen würde, denn diese hab ich bei meinem CM 690 III oben im Top und die fallen mir akustisch weniger auf, bei trotzdem ordentlicher Förderleistung.
Übrigens hab ich zuerst in der Rückwand den Coolermaster 120mm-Lüfter gehabt, der beim Gehäuse mitgeliefert war, dann hab ich extra auf einen Bequiet Silentwings 2 gewechselt, brachte aber leider auch nicht wirklich was.
Der 120mm-Coolermaster sitzt seit über einem Jahr auf meinem Noctua NH-L12 als CPU-Lüfter für meinen i3-2100, wird dort über DC geregelt und ist so durchs geschlossene Gehäuse unhörbar, allerdings läuft er meist auch nur mit ca. 300-400 U/min, viel Luft bewegt er dabei vermutlich nicht, ist bei der nicht übertakteten 65 Watt TDP CPU aber auch nicht nötig.


----------



## JoM79 (28. März 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Ich hab die BQ Silent Wings 3 PWM in 120mm 3x in meinem Gehäuse und die funktionieren einwandfrei.
Brauchst halt ne ordentliche Lüftersteuerung beim Board.


----------



## Tim1974 (2. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> [...] Warum machst du dir das Leben eigentlich so schwer?
> Geh auf nen 120er Lüfter hinten und du hast Auswahl ohne Ende.
> Mit nem ordentlichen Lüfter, merkst du im Alltag keinen Unterschied.
> Oder du kaufst einfach ein Gehäuse mit Scheibe und stellst ihn dann mit der Scheibe an die Wand.
> Irgendwie suchst du nicht nach Lösungen, sondern nach Problemen.



Es kommt halt immer wieder mein Perfektionismus durch, wenn ich eine Kaufplanung mache. Ich möchte wirklich nur das allerbeste fürs Geld und was ideal auf meine Bedürfnisse abgestimmt ist, daher ist das ganze Unterfangen doch sehr anstrengend, nicht nur für die jenigen, die mir zu helfen versuchen.

Mal den Fall angenommen ich kaufe ein Gehäuse mit Acryl-Seitenfenster und stelle dieses in eine Raumecke, so daß das Fenster ca. 20 cm von einer Stahlbeton-Wand entfernt ist, selbst sitze ich aber etwa 50 cm vom PC entfernt, also schräg vor dem PC an der Seite, wo er kein Fenster hat. Bekomme ich dann genauso wenig Elektro-Smog ab wie bei einem Gehäuse ohne Fenster?

Oder Alternativ der Vorschlag, wenn beide Towergehäuse, wie jetzt auch, nebeneinander stehen, also das Fenster des einen Gehäuses würde dann auf die massive Blechwand des anderen Gehäuses zeigen, zwischen den Gehäusen wären ca. 15 cm Platz, würde dann das andere Gehäuse die elektromagnetischen Wellen abschirmen?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (3. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Es kommt halt immer wieder mein Perfektionismus durch, wenn ich eine Kaufplanung mache. Ich möchte wirklich nur das allerbeste fürs Geld und was ideal auf meine Bedürfnisse abgestimmt ist, daher ist das ganze Unterfangen doch sehr anstrengend, nicht nur für die jenigen, die mir zu helfen versuchen.



Das ist kein Perfektionismus von dir, das ist späterer Zweifel an seinen vorherigen Entscheidungen. Auf deutsch...  du hast Angst Fehlentscheidungen zu treffen die ordentlich ins Geld gehen können im PC Bereich wie man weiß. 

Du versuchst deine Entscheidungsfindung die bei dir nicht besonders stark ausgeprägt ist (wie du selbst zugegeben hast) auszulagern auf User die sich (nach deiner Meinung) besser auskennen. Das Problem an der Sache ist, daß du den Usern zwar nach außen hin glauben schenkst (schriftlich), aber innerlich noch soviel Zweifel übrigbleiben, die du durch immer tiefer eindringenden Fragen zum jeweiligen Thema verstärkst, weil du irgendwann einfach nicht mehr folgen kannst/willst... siehe EMVU-Thema. 

Zu dem Thema wurde doch jetzt schon alles gesagt von Leuten die sich damit in der Lehre, oder im Beruf damit beschäftigt haben. 

Aber anstatt sich damit zufrieden zu geben suchst du mit aller Macht Seiten auf (wie die Seite einer Hausfrau die sich aus Angst mit dem Thema beschäftigt hat), die deine beginnenden Zweifelauflösungen wieder aufkeimen lassen. 

Zu deinen Fragen sage ich jetzt noch nur noch soviel, solange in deinem PC keine Sendeanlagen verbaut ist die hochfrequente Strahlung aussenden (GHz-Bereich) prallt die Strahlung höchstwahrscheinlich an einer deiner Hautschichten ab. Warum,  weil deren Leistung viel zu gering ist. Selbst wenn musst du den Behörden die die Grenzwerte festgelegt haben versuchen zu vertrauen, da Elektromagnetismus eigentlich schon ziemlich genau untersucht wurde, oder falls du es nicht kannst einfach mal darauf verzichten. 

Damit mein Hang zum bitteren Sarkasmus auch noch zufrieden gestellt ist,  empfehle ich dir Letzteres, denn ohne PC oder Telekommunikation ist dein Leben um ein Problem erleichtert und dieses Forum auch.


----------



## Tim1974 (3. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Damit mein Hang zum bitteren Sarkasmus auch noch zufrieden gestellt ist,  empfehle ich dir Letzteres, denn ohne PC oder Telekommunikation ist dein Leben um ein Problem erleichtert und dieses Forum auch.



Ohne diesen letzten Satz hätte ich dir ja fast komplett zugestimmt, aber auch wenn du es mit Smiley und angekündigtem Sarkasmus versehen hast, ist das doch ein wenig ungerecht und gemein. 
Es mag ja sein, daß ich einige hier nerve und es ist auch richtig, daß manche Fragen bei mir nach Monaten erneut aufkeimen und es dann leider manchmal sehr parallel ablaufende Threads gibt, aber insgesamt hab ich auch schon sehr viele sehr interessante Threads erstellt und damit fachlich gute Diskussionen angestoßen.
Darüber hinaus hab ich auch schon vielen anderen bei der PC-Planung geholfen, denn die Planung kann ich ja jetzt schon echt gut, nur mit dem sich entscheiden hapert es eben noch, also kann ich andere sehr gut beraten.
Das unter den Teppich zu kehren und mich als Problem für das Forum darzustellen finde ich doch sehr unfair!


----------



## amdahl (4. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

"interessant" ist tatsächlich eine sehr treffende Beschreibung für deine Threads. Wenn auch aus ganz anderen Gründen als du es dir anscheinend einbildest.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (4. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ohne diesen letzten Satz hätte ich dir ja fast komplett zugestimmt, aber auch wenn du es mit Smiley und angekündigtem Sarkasmus versehen hast, ist das doch ein wenig ungerecht und gemein.



Ach und auf Antworten von Usern mit Zynismus zu reagieren oder sogar absichtlich provokante Fragestellungen zu konstruieren, um Antworten zu erhaschen,  ist nicht "gemein" für die Menschen dir dir helfen wollen? 

Ich hab dir doch schon mal gesagt, daß ich so bin und mich nicht verstelle. Du bist ja auch so wie du bist und ich hab das so hinzunehmen. 

Hier gab es schon einige dir dir eine Lebensweisheit mit auf den Weg gegeben haben, nur eine Lösung wars für dich ja nicht. Ich gebe dir die ultimative Lösung für dein Problem halte dich von elektronischen Geräten fern, wenn dich der Elektromagnetismus so beschäftigt, das du dir sogar Sorgen um deine Gesundheit machst, denn das ist doch der Grundtenor von den EMVU-Thematik bei dir, wenn ich nur diesen Rat gegeben hätte wäre es doch abgeprallt und mein Sarkasmus bezüglich des Forums und deiner daraus folgenden Abwesenheit regt dich vielleicht mal dazu an nachzudenken ob die Option besser ist, als sich ständig mit Usern zu duellieren und sich einzureden das das dich weiterbringt. 

Samthandschuhe ziehe ich auch irgendwann mal aus wenn es meiner Meinung nach nichts mehr bringt. 

Klar die Moderation kommt immer mit der Holhammermetode das man ja nicht auf solche Threads reagieren muss, aber was bringts dir... genau nichts, nur der Moderation weniger Arbeit, weil die Hoffnung besteht das man irgendwann deine Threads überliest. 

Auch, wenn dich der letzte Satz stört, das du zugiebst ohne ihn mich fast zum Kompliment von dir zu verleiten macht mich sogar ein wenig stolz dich endlich verstanden zu haben.


----------



## Tim1974 (4. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Ich glaub so richtig verstanden hast du mich aber immer noch nicht, denn mich ängstigt der Elektromagnetismus oder der E-Smog nicht mehr als andere Risiken im Alltag, ich möchte nur eines nicht, durch einen PC-Selbstbau mich einem höheren Risiko aussetzen, als es bei Komplett-PCs von namenhaften Herstellern der Fall wäre.

Ich bin nunmal kein Nerd, dem der Hardwarefetischismus wichtiger ist als die eigene Gesundheit oder Ärger vom RegTP, dennoch möchte ich weder auf den PC an sich, noch auf den Eigenbau nach meinen Vorstellungen verzichten. Im Grunde bin ich auch nur wütend drüber, wie besch... der Markt bei den Gehäusen aufgestellt ist, fast alles nur auf Blinki-Blinki ausgelegt oder Schalldämmung mit zumindest für meine Meinung nicht gesundheitlich absolut sicheren Stoffen. 
Manchmal denke ich wirklich, ich hätte Gehäusekonstrukteur werden sollen, wenn ich eine entsprechende Werkstatt hätte, würde ich das vielleicht auch machen, dabei käme ein Gehäuse aus 1,5-2mm Stahl heraus, an beiden Seiten komplett geschlossen, ohne Dämmung, oder wenn doch, dann nur mit einem absolut unbedenklichen Naturstoff, vorne, hinten, oben und unten jeweils ein 200mm-Lüfter extrem hochwertiger Bauart, das ganze von Außen absolut schlicht in Edelstahloptik und natürlich mit wirklich wirkungsvollen Staubfiltern an allen Lufteinlässen, außerdem vielleicht noch mit einer Stütze für schwere CPU-Kühler und Grafikkarten.
Ich frag mich manchmal ehrlich, was den ganzen Gehäusekonstrukteuren im Kopf rum geht und/oder was die in der Regel vor der Arbeit einnehmen... 

Nun zu dir mein Lieber , du mußt mich nicht mit Samthandschuhen anfassen, aber der Fairness halber bitte ich dich, mich nicht nach nur wenigen Threads zu beurteilen, sondern dann schon bitteschön nach allem was ich schreibe, also auch Tips und Ratschläge in anderen Threads, die ich dort hinterlasse, ebenso dem Umgangston und meinem Sozialverhalten anderen Teilnehmern gegenüber und bitte hier mein Erstverhalten beachten, nicht meinen auch rauher werdenden Ton, wenn mir andere wiederholt virtuell ans Bein gepin_elt haben. 

Wie fändest du das Forum hier, wenn ich und ähnlich kritische User nicht da wären und nur neureiche, verwöhnte Kiddies danach fragen würden, welche 1000 Euro Grafikkarte sie alle halbes Jahr (über die Kreditkarte ihres Papas) aufrüsten sollen, damit sie dann statt 160 auf 175 fps in 4K Auflösung kommen, da es sonst ist ja bekanntlich nicht spielbar ist...? 
Wäre dir das lieber, sei mal ehrlich?


----------



## JoM79 (4. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Wow, nen 40kg Edelstahlgehäuse.
Das wird wohl kaum einer kaufen, da schon die Materialkosten pro Gehäuse bei knapp 100 Euro lägen.
Aber das nur nebenher.


----------



## Tim1974 (4. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Ja hast recht, 1,5-2mm Stahl war übertrieben, 1mm tut es auch, ist immernoch deutlich mehr als die meisten heutigen Gehäuse haben.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (4. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich glaub so richtig verstanden hast du mich aber immer noch nicht, denn mich ängstigt der Elektromagnetismus oder der E-Smog nicht mehr als andere Risiken im Alltag, ich möchte nur eines nicht, durch einen PC-Selbstbau mich einem höheren Risiko aussetzen, als es bei Komplett-PCs von namenhaften Herstellern der Fall wäre.



Was macht denn ein User der sich selbst ein PC baut anders als ein "namhafter Hersteller" (Dell, Medion, Acer... darauf zielst du doch ab) ? Er nutzt den selben Inhalt (Baugruppen die er selber noch nicht mal herstellt) und setzt sie zusammen. Einige von denen lassen sich zwar extra Baugruppen nur für sich herstellen, aber auch nur um sich restlichen Support zu erleichtern (Mainboards mit begrenzten BIOS/UEFI z.B.) oder halt Gehäuse die typisch für die Eigenmarke auftreten (Alienware), aber im Grunde nichts anderes wie du und ich.  

Das diese Hersteller sich dann zusätzlich noch weiteren Support, wenn nötig, vorher "fürstlich" bezahlen lassen fällt bei unseren Eigenbauten weg. Der Lohn für den Techniker natürlich auch... wir machen das ja selbst. 

Die Risiken bei der Verwendung sind bei beiden PC identisch. ERGO... Sorgen um nichts. 




> Ich bin nunmal kein Nerd, dem der Hardwarefetischismus wichtiger ist als die eigene Gesundheit oder Ärger vom RegTP...



Deswegen machst du einen Thread auf, in dem du anderen deine Sorgen um EMVU bei einem Eigenbau bzw bei einem Gehäuse ohne CE-Zeichen schilderst? 

Fällt dir da kein Widerspruch auf.... zumindest kein winziger Logikfehler? Ein Mensch mit Flugangst steigt doch auch nicht freiwillig ins Flugzeug, wenn er zum Ziel auch mit dem Zug kommt. 



> ... dennoch möchte ich weder auf den PC an sich, noch auf den Eigenbau nach meinen Vorstellungen verzichten.



Dir wäre aber eine Sorge weniger abgegangen,nun musst du dich da durchquälen... das Leben ist unfair! 



> Im Grunde bin ich auch nur wütend drüber, wie besch... der Markt bei den Gehäusen aufgestellt ist, fast alles nur auf Blinki-Blinki ausgelegt oder Schalldämmung mit zumindest für meine Meinung nicht gesundheitlich absolut sicheren Stoffen.



Ich finde es gibt genug Gehäuse ohne Dämmung die auch ohne Bling Bling daherkommen. Meins leuchtet ja auch nur, weil ich es will und es mir gefällt. Ansonsten ist es klein,  schwarz und schlicht... 

Auch ohne eigene Werkstatt kann man sich selbst ein Gehäuse bauen... der Wille versetzt Berge. 
Das dafür ein kleines Chaos im Teil der Wohnung herrscht (deine genaue Wohnsituation ist mir ja unbekannt) muss man halt eine gewisse Zeit ertragen. Ich halte es für eine Ausrede, wenn man sich das zutraut. 



> Nun zu dir mein Lieber , du mußt mich nicht mit Samthandschuhen anfassen, aber der Fairness halber bitte ich dich, mich nicht nach nur wenigen Threads zu beurteilen, sondern dann schon bitteschön nach allem was ich schreibe, also auch Tips und Ratschläge in anderen Threads, die ich dort hinterlasse, ebenso dem Umgangston und meinem Sozialverhalten anderen Teilnehmern gegenüber und bitte hier mein Erstverhalten beachten, nicht meinen auch rauher werdenden Ton, wenn mir andere wiederholt virtuell ans Bein gepin_elt haben.



Wenige Threads.... ? Schau mal bei mir ins Profil, dann weißt du was wenige eigene erstellte Threads sind. 

Ich als lieber Mensch, soll mir nur deine seltenen Kirschen anschauen und den größten Rest vergessen... sorry den Gefallen tu ich dir nicht.  

 Es gibt aber durchaus Beiträge die ich von dir auch unterschreiben würde so ist es ja nicht... aber das schafft sogar Schaffe89, wenn er sich nicht gerade um Verschwörungstheorien kümmert. 



> Wie fändest du das Forum hier, wenn ich und ähnlich kritische User nicht da wären und nur neureiche, verwöhnte Kiddies danach fragen würden, welche 1000 Euro Grafikkarte sie alle halbes Jahr (über die Kreditkarte ihres Papas) aufrüsten sollen, damit sie dann statt 160 auf 175 fps in 4K Auflösung kommen, da es sonst ist ja bekanntlich nicht spielbar ist...?
> Wäre dir das lieber, sei mal ehrlich?



Klar ehrlich... was denn sonst? 

Du bist ja nicht nur kritisch... ist das wirklich deine einzige Sicht von dir? Ich hab dir doch schon mal gesagt, daß manche Fragen mich sehr an meinen Sohn erinnern und der kommt demnächst in die Schule. Was mich für einen Abiturienten doch schon erstaunt. 

Ich erinnere dich nur an die Frage,  warum zwei Prozessoren der gleichen Baureihe auf dem selben Board unterschiedliche Vcore haben können.

Einen Automechaniker der dich fragt warum der Drehzahlmesser nicht mehr funktioniert, wenn du mit einer Fehlerbeschreibung die eben diesen beinhaltet kommst, würdest du diesen Menschen an dein Auto lassen? Ich nicht...


----------



## JoM79 (4. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Wenige Threads.... ? Schau mal bei mir ins Profil, dann weißt du was wenige eigene erstellte Threads sind.


Ich hab den Fehler gemacht und nachgeschaut, er hat fast so viele Threads erstellt. wie du Beiträge hast.
Und ich dachte, ich habe viele Threads erstellt, aber selbst ich hab nur 10% selbst erstellter Threads.


----------



## Tim1974 (4. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Was macht denn ein User der sich selbst ein PC baut anders als ein "namhafter Hersteller" (Dell, Medion, Acer... darauf zielst du doch ab) ? Er nutzt den selben Inhalt (Baugruppen die er selber noch nicht mal herstellt) und setzt sie zusammen. Einige von denen lassen sich zwar extra Baugruppen nur für sich herstellen, aber auch nur um sich restlichen Support zu erleichtern (Mainboards mit begrenzten BIOS/UEFI z.B.) oder halt Gehäuse die typisch für die Eigenmarke auftreten (Alienware), aber im Grunde nichts anderes wie du und ich.



Doch, genau hier sehe ich den Denkfehler bei dir, denn ein namenhafter Hersteller wird eine EMV-Prüfung des fertigen PCs durchführen, ebenso auf ein Fenster tunlichst verzichten und genau das ist der Knackpunkt, ich will mich bezüglich EMV an Marken-PCs ordentlicher Hersteller orientieren.



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Die Risiken bei der Verwendung sind bei beiden PC identisch. ERGO... Sorgen um nichts.



Nein, denn ich kann meinen PC nicht so durchmessen, wie es ein großer Hersteller wahrscheinlich tun wird, also bleibt mir nur ein solides Gehäuse zu wählen und dann zu hoffen, daß das mit der EMV paßt und eben dadurch schießt sich ein Fenster aus, wenn man die EMV einigermaßen ernst nimmt.



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Deswegen machst du einen Thread auf, in dem du anderen deine Sorgen um EMVU bei einem Eigenbau bzw bei einem Gehäuse ohne CE-Zeichen schilderst?
> 
> Fällt dir da kein Widerspruch auf.... zumindest kein winziger Logikfehler? Ein Mensch mit Flugangst steigt doch auch nicht freiwillig ins Flugzeug, wenn er zum Ziel auch mit dem Zug kommt.



Nein, du siehst da einen Widerspruch, wo keiner ist!
Ich mache mir mehr Gedanken um EMV als die meisten hier, darum frage ich nach und vermeide ein Gehäuse mit Fenster, wo ist da ein Logikfehler? 

Außerdem, der Vergleich mit der Flugangst (die ich übrigens nicht habe) ist auch kein guter, denn jemand mit Flugangst wird genau eines machen müssen, wenn er die Angst los werden will: *fliegen*!



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Dir wäre aber eine Sorge weniger abgegangen,nun musst du dich da durchquälen... das Leben ist unfair!



Sorgen würde ich mir erst machen, wenn ich etwas gekauft habe, von dem ich hinterher meine herausgefunden zu haben, daß es meiner Gesundheit schadet oder sehr wahrscheinlich schaden könnte. Die Planungsphase macht mir dagegen Spaß und das sogar so viel, daß ich ja nun schon bald ein Jahr lang plane. 



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Ich finde es gibt genug Gehäuse ohne Dämmung die auch ohne Bling Bling daherkommen. Meins leuchtet ja auch nur, weil ich es will und es mir gefällt. Ansonsten ist es klein,  schwarz und schlicht...



Die haben hinten aber dann zu ca. 99% keinen 140mm-Lüfterplatz. 



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Auch ohne eigene Werkstatt kann man sich selbst ein Gehäuse bauen... der Wille versetzt Berge.
> Das dafür ein kleines Chaos im Teil der Wohnung herrscht (deine genaue Wohnsituation ist mir ja unbekannt) muss man halt eine gewisse Zeit ertragen. Ich halte es für eine Ausrede, wenn man sich das zutraut.



1. Würde ich das Gehäuse nur aus Stahl fertigen wollen, allenfalls noch aus Aluminium und da fehlt mir ersten das Rohmaterial in der Menge und Form, und 2. das Werkzeug um es scheiden und biegen zu können und 3. die Fachkenntnis damit auch sauber arbeiten zu können.
Selbst aus Holz würde das bei mir nicht wirklich formschön und akurat werden, ich hab schon Holzregale gebaut, damals mit Winkeleisen zum Tragen der Einlageböden, allerdings auch ohne Werkstatt auf dem Boden liegend verschraubt und da sind Spaltmaße drinn, die meist 1mm oder mehr betragen können. 
Ich hab in sowas keine Übung und auch keine entsprechende Ausbildung, vom Werkzeug und Platz zum Arbeiten ganz zu schweigen. 
Ich sehe mich eher als den jenigen, der Dinge kreiert und dann andere die Drecksarbeit präzise ausführen läßt. 



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Wenige Threads.... ? Schau mal bei mir ins Profil, dann weißt du was wenige eigene erstellte Threads sind.
> 
> Ich als lieber Mensch, soll mir nur deine seltenen Kirschen anschauen und den größten Rest vergessen... sorry den Gefallen tu ich dir nicht.
> 
> Es gibt aber durchaus Beiträge die ich von dir auch unterschreiben würde so ist es ja nicht... aber das schafft sogar Schaffe89, wenn er sich nicht gerade um Verschwörungstheorien kümmert.



Das ich mit meinen Beiträgen sehr stark polarisiere ist mir bewußt, das mache ich aber meistens nur in selbst erstellen Threads, aber genau das ist es doch, wofür wir eigentlich hier sind, um uns unterschiedliche Meinungen anzuhören und drüber zu diskutieren.
Nicht viel anders machen es viele Zeitschriften, provokative Überschriften oder Einleitungen, die den Leser anlocken, das ist zwar nicht immer der beste Journalismus, aber funktionieren tut es doch meist sehr gut auf diese Weise. 



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Du bist ja nicht nur kritisch... ist das wirklich deine einzige Sicht von dir? Ich hab dir doch schon mal gesagt, daß manche Fragen mich sehr an meinen Sohn erinnern und der kommt demnächst in die Schule. Was mich für einen Abiturienten doch schon erstaunt.
> 
> Ich erinnere dich nur an die Frage,  warum zwei Prozessoren der gleichen Baureihe auf dem selben Board unterschiedliche Vcore haben können.



Du meinst also ernsthaft, daß jemand der demnächst in die Schule kommt schon wissen sollte, daß zwei unterschiedliche CPUs gleicher Baureihe auf dem gleichen Mainboard unterschiedliche VCores haben können?


----------



## DarkWing13 (4. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Ist doch ganz einfach...abseits von "Gesundheitsbedenken". 
Ein PC mit offenem, oder Glas/Kunststoff-Seitenteil "strahlt" mehr als ein geschlossenes aus Metall.
Wieviel "mehr", ist die entscheidende Frage.

Die Verantwortung für solche "halboffenen" Gehäuse hat der Hersteller schon lange an den Kunden abgegeben, denn was soll dieser auch wissen, welche Komponenten der Kunde darin verbaut?
Das Gehäuse an sich "strahlt" ja nicht. 
Deshalb findet man solche Gehäuse nicht, oder äußerst selten, bei Komplett-PCs im B2B-Markt.

Ist das gleiche, als wenn das Gehäuse offen im Hochsommer betrieben wird, und im, zugegeben unwahrscheinlichen Fall, man Frequenzen/Geräte stört und dann "geortet" wird.
Den Schuh muss sich dann kein Gehäusehersteller anziehen, sondern alleine der Verursacher. 

mfg


----------



## compisucher (4. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Vielleicht hilft dir die Richtlinien der EU weiter:
CE-Richtlinien.euEMV-Richtlinie - CE-Richtlinien.eu

Habe das Ganze mal quer gescannt.
Vom Prinzip her halten alle Hersteller, die ein CE Kennzeichen für ihr Produkt haben, die geltenden Vorschriften der EU bzgl. EMV ein.

Von der Physik her, bevor ich alles selber schreibe:
Elektromagnetische Vertraglichkeit – Wikipedia

Wieder vom Prinzip  ist somit eine fachgerechte Abschirmung maßgeblich.
Ich zitiere aus obigem Wicki:

Störungen können vermieden werden, indem die Strom- und Spannungsänderungsgeschwindigkeiten genügend klein gehalten werden, sodass im Spektrum keine höheren Frequenzen erscheinen, die sich ungewollt ausbreiten. Oft ist das jedoch nicht möglich:
Computer arbeiten mit immer höheren Taktfrequenzen.
Schaltnetzteile haben hohe Arbeitsfrequenzen, um sie kleiner machen zu können.
Leistungselektronik hat steile Schaltflanken, um effizienter zu sein.

Will man (z. B. aus gesundheitlichen Gründen, Stichwort: Herzschrittmacher) das Risiko minimieren, so sollte man in Bezug auf einen PC:

Nur einen PC haben, der 
-möglichst geringe Taktfrequenzen aufweist.
-gilt ebenso für den RAM Speicher.
-geschirmte Kabel benutzen.
-ausreichend Abstand zum Monitor beim Benutzen wahren (jeweilige Herstellerangaben, bei 24" wären das ca. 75cm).

Aber (wie z. T.) oben schon erwähnt:
Jede Minute mit einem Smartphone entspricht ungefähr 24h Office-PC Benutzung in Bezug auf Strahlendosis.

Detaillierte Infos bzgl. Sicherheitsabständen für Personen mit Herzschrittmachern gibt es hier:
Herzschrittmacher: Wie viel Abstand zu Elektrogeraten halten?


----------



## Threshold (4. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Angesichts der "Verseuchung" von elektromagnetischer Strahlung überall ist es meiner Meinung nach vernachlässigbar, was für Strahlung von oder zu einem PC Gehäuse ausgeht.
Die Komponenten selbst sind ja ausreichend abgeschirmt oder sollten es sein.
Und es gibt genug Mikrowellenherde, die das nicht sind. Wenn das Radio knistern, genau dann wenn die Mikrowelle läuft -- kennt man doch.
Dann funkt der Wlan Router sich täglich einen Wolf.
Überall dort, wo elektrische Ladungen bewegt werden, entsteht ein Magnetfeld.

Tim, ich finde es gut, dass du kritisch hinterfragst, aber wenn dir ein Case mit Fenster zu unsicher ist, dann kauf kein Case mit Fenster.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (4. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Doch, genau hier sehe ich den Denkfehler bei dir, denn ein namenhafter Hersteller wird eine EMV-Prüfung des fertigen PCs durchführen, ebenso auf ein Fenster tunlichst verzichten und genau das ist der Knackpunkt, ich will mich bezüglich EMV an Marken-PCs ordentlicher Hersteller orientieren.



Nein macht er eben nicht, weil er es nicht muss! Da bereits für einzelne Baugruppen ausgeführt. Übrigens es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen einer EMV-Prüfung (die sich auf Auswirkungen zwischen Bauteilen bezieht) und einer EMVU-Prüfung, denn letztere Bezieht sich auf deine Angst (ich nenne es beim Namen  ) auf Strahlungswirkungen betreffs Umwelteinflüsse. 





> Nein, denn ich kann meinen PC nicht so durchmessen, wie es ein großer Hersteller wahrscheinlich tun wird, also bleibt mir nur ein solides Gehäuse zu wählen und dann zu hoffen, daß das mit der EMV paßt und eben dadurch schießt sich ein Fenster aus, wenn man die EMV einigermaßen ernst nimmt.



Wahrscheinlich....? Du weißt es also immer noch nicht. 





> Nein, du siehst da einen Widerspruch, wo keiner ist!
> Ich mache mir mehr Gedanken um EMV als die meisten hier, darum frage ich nach und vermeide ein Gehäuse mit Fenster, wo ist da ein Logikfehler?



Dann kann deine Angst nicht groß genug sein.... 



> Außerdem, der Vergleich mit der Flugangst (die ich übrigens nicht habe) ist auch kein guter, denn jemand mit Flugangst wird genau eines machen müssen, wenn er die Angst los werden will: *fliegen*!



Genau jeder will seine Angst loswerden.... frag doch mal einen der extreme Fluggast hat und nur privat damit zu kämpfen hat was er dagegen unternimmt. 





> Sorgen würde ich mir erst machen, wenn ich etwas gekauft habe, von dem ich hinterher meine herausgefunden zu haben, daß es meiner Gesundheit schadet oder sehr wahrscheinlich schaden könnte. Die Planungsphase macht mir dagegen Spaß und das sogar so viel, daß ich ja nun schon bald ein Jahr lang plane.



Du machst dir jetzt schon Sorgen (selber Angst) du denkst nämlich schon jetzt darüber nach. 





> Die haben hinten aber dann zu ca. 99% keinen 140mm-Lüfterplatz.



Komromissbereit wie ein Amboss oder wie? 




> Ich sehe mich eher als den jenigen, der Dinge kreiert und dann andere die Drecksarbeit präzise ausführen läßt.



Deine Kreativität sehe ich eher in der Erstellung von Threads auf die andere noch nicht gekommen sind und den Leuten die sich deiner annehmen ständig mit Argumenten zu kommen warum die Vorgeschlagene Lösung dir nicht passt. Du bist ein Problemsucher kein Problemlöser... zumindest dir selbst gegenüber. 





> Das ich mit meinen Beiträgen sehr stark polarisiere ist mir bewußt, das mache ich aber meistens nur in selbst erstellen Threads, aber genau das ist es doch, wofür wir eigentlich hier sind, um uns unterschiedliche Meinungen anzuhören und drüber zu diskutieren.



Ich bin hier, weil ich Lösungen vorschlage (sofern ich kann). NICHT weil ich Probleme erzeuge und andere in meine Welt ziehen will,  um mich dann ständig erklären zu müssen, weil man mich und meine Problem nur teilweise oder gar nicht versteht. 




> Nicht viel anders machen es viele Zeitschriften, provokative Überschriften oder Einleitungen, die den Leser anlocken, das ist zwar nicht immer der beste Journalismus, aber funktionieren tut es doch meist sehr gut auf diese Weise.



Du lockst also User an mit deinen Threads? Ist das echt deine Prämisse...  





> Du meinst also ernsthaft, daß jemand der demnächst in die Schule kommt schon wissen sollte, daß zwei unterschiedliche CPUs gleicher Baureihe auf dem gleichen Mainboard unterschiedliche VCores haben können?



Nein... ich denke ein abgeschlossenes Abitur sollte ein Beweis sein Lösungen selbst zu finden und ein erweitertes Wissen im Bezug auf Physik beinhalten. 

Ein selbsternannter Hardwarefreak der sich mit seinem Hobby nicht auskennt, sollte sich nicht so nennen, das schafft falsche Bilder


----------



## DarkWing13 (4. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Die "EMV-Vorschrift" gilt nicht für den Verkauf von strahlungsneutralen Einzelkomponenten, wie eben ein "nacktes" PC-Gehäuse!

Die Verantwortung liegt somit letztlich beim "Selbstschrauber", der Verkäufer/Hersteller ist außen vor.
Da heute WLAN, u. ä. weit mehr "strahlt", als ein PC (jedenfalls wenn die Komponenten ordnungsgemäß funktionieren  ), ist es vom Gesundheitsaspekt sowieso obligatorisch...
Aber wo kein Kläger, da kein....

Viel mehr sollte man sich eher andersherum Gedanken machen, nämlich wenn Störungsquellen (Handy, DEC-Telefon) im Umfeld eines "offenen" PCs betrieben werden...

mfg


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (4. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Mir brauchst du das nicht erklären, denn dein Wissen ist auch meins. Das habe ich Tim nicht nur in diesem Thread versucht zu erklären, aber irgendwie will/kann er es nicht verstehen und beharrt weiterhin auf seine Meinung, das die Hersteller dazu "wahrscheinlich" verpflichtet sind.


----------



## compisucher (4. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Die Verpflichtung der jeweiligen Hersteller eines einzelnen Produktes hört an der Außenkante des Produkts auf. 
Es obliegt somit dem werten Tim, das Stromkabel zw. NT und MB mit dem beiliegenden Kabeln oder aber mit zwei offenen Kupferdrähten herzustellen.
Letzteres wäre nicht nur im Hinblick auf EMV als kritisch zu betrachten...


----------



## Tim1974 (5. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Doch ich hab es schon verstanden, die Gehäuse-Hersteller sind fein raus, weil sie die Verantwortung anscheinend auf den Kunden abwälzen können. So ist es nunmal in unserer Gesellschaft und mit unserer Politik, es geht im wesentlichen darum, daß die großen Firmen immer reicher und mächtiger werden, weil diese Geld und Einfluss haben, der kleine Bürger ist nahezu scheiß egal, dem kann man schön den schwarzen Peter zuschieben, wenn mal wieder ein Sündenbock gesucht wird, weil dieser kaum Geld und Einfluss hat und sich daher nicht adäquat wehren kann. Richtig verstanden? 

Eigentlich ist das Thema nun auch durch, ich kaufe kein Gehäuse mit Fenster, das war eigentlich schon zu Beginn des Threads für mich klar, außer es wäre heraus gekommen, daß die Fenster irgendwie metallbedampft sind und EM-Wellen ebenso gut abschirmen wie eine Mesh-Seitenwand aus Stahl oder Alu, aber das ist halt Illusion.
Das zweite Problem war die Dämmung mit bitumenhaltigem Dämmmaterial, das gefällt mir zwar auch nicht, aber ist wohl das geringere Übel, alternativ kann ich ja auch einfach ein Gehäuse ohne Dämmung nehmen, dann muß ich halt auf den 140mm-Lüfter hinten zu etwa 99,9% verzichten.

Das ideale Gehäuse für mich wäre das Fractal Design Core 3300 gewesen, aber das gibts leider ja nirgends wo ich schaute mehr zu kaufen, hätte ich es mal bloß schon vor 1-2 Jahren gekauft...


----------



## JoM79 (5. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Ok, noch ein letztes Mal nur für dich:
Ein 120mm Lüfter im Heck ist nicht wirklich schlechter als ein 140mm Lüfter.
Das ist alles eine Einstellungssache und setzt auch einen guten Lüfter und eine gute Lüftersteuerung voraus.
Und wenn du den Lüfter nicht weit genug herunter regeln kannst, dann nimm PWM Lüfter, die gehen sehr weit runter.
Beispiel bei mir:
BeQuiet Silent Wings 3 PWM 120mm gehen von ca.250-1450rpm, gesteuert übers Board mit selbst erstellter Kurve.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (5. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Richtig verstanden?



NEIN! 



> Eigentlich ist das Thema nun auch durch, ich kaufe kein Gehäuse mit Fenster, das war eigentlich schon zu Beginn des Threads für mich klar, außer es wäre heraus gekommen, daß die Fenster irgendwie metallbedampft sind und EM-Wellen ebenso gut abschirmen wie eine Mesh-Seitenwand aus Stahl oder Alu, aber das ist halt Illusion.



Echt... bist du dir sicher, das das Thema EMVU bei PC Gehäusen durch ist bei dir? 

Es ist hier nichts anderes herausgekommen, was nicht schon mal in anderen Threads von dir über das Thema geschrieben wurde und trotzdem ging es wieder los, aber falls es nochmal bei dir aufkommt werde ich dir dieses Zitat von dir im Folgethread imaginär um die Ohren hauen.


----------



## Tim1974 (5. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Ich versuche jetzt einfach mal das Fractal Design Core 3300 doch noch irgendwo zu bekommen, sollte das nicht klappen, hab ich ja noch die Möglichkeit das Phanteks Enthoo Pro zu nehmen. Sollte ich auch dies nicht mehr bekommen, habe ich mir eine weitere Alternative überlegt, das Corsair Carbide 270R, auch wenn ich da dann hinten nur einen 120mm-Lüfter hätte, dennoch ein optisch sehr schlichtes und schickes Gehäuse, was zugleich noch echt günstig ist.

Welches der drei würdet Ihr nehmen bzw. mir am ehesten empfehlen?


----------



## Caduzzz (5. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

@Tim1974

Die drei Gehäuse unterscheiden sich aber teils schon ganz schön. Mal mit Laufwerksschacht mal ohne etc. Nimm doch einfach das hier: 
Phanteks Enthoo Pro M Tempered Glass schwarz, Glasfenster (PH-ES515PTG_BK) 
mit Platz für einen 140mm Lüfter hinten 

@Acoustico

Nanana, Tim mag wirklich nicht gerade der Entscheidungsfreudigste sein, diplomatisch gesprochen , auch polarisieren seine Beiträge, es mag "anstrengend" sein zu beraten, weil Tim so unentschlossen ist...aber "trollen"?? Nee! Ist aber auch eigentlich nicht Thema hier.


----------



## Venom89 (5. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Hast du die letzten 7 Seiten gepennt oder warum verlinkst du ein Case mit Fenster 

Und doch ist seine Definition ziemlich treffend.


----------



## pope82 (5. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

zum thema polarisieren: 
wenn jemand polarisiert, dann vertritt er einen streitbaren standpunkt und ruft damit unterschiedliche reaktionen hevor. 
wenn man aber  nur seitenweise blödsinn erzählt, dann polarisiert man nicht, sondern erzählt eben einfach nur blödsinn.
dementsprechend ruft man eben auch keine unterschiedliche reaktionnen hervor, sondern immer die gleiche.......


----------



## Caduzzz (5. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Hast du die letzten 7 Seiten gepennt oder warum verlinkst du ein Case mit Fenster
> 
> Und doch ist seine Definition ziemlich treffend.



Ach herrje ja, ich habe aus "ich kaufe KEIN Gehäuse mit Fenster" "ein" gelesen...hatte mich schon gewundert^^


----------



## Tim1974 (6. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Caduzzz schrieb:


> Ach herrje ja, ich habe aus "ich kaufe KEIN Gehäuse mit Fenster" "ein" gelesen...hatte mich schon gewundert^^



Kein Problem, kann man ja auch leicht mißverstehen, heute sind ja auch anscheinend 70-80% der Gehäuse mit Fenster ausgestattet.
Trotzdem danke für den Vorschlag. 

Nochmal eine andere Frage, was ist eigentlich mit der Frontpartie der Gehäuse, ist die nur aus Plastik oder ist da ein Metallgitter integriert, was EM-Wellen abhält bzw. deutlich reduziert?
Gerade der Bereich oben bei den 5,25" Laufwerken ist ja oft ohne Metallblende und der Bereich der 140mm-Frontlüfter, haben die ein Metallgitter innen oder außen davor?

Die Fragen beziehen sich auf die Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide 270R, Phanteks Enthoo Pro und Fractal Design Core 3300!


----------



## compisucher (6. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Hallo Tim1974,

leider hast du meine Ausführung Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? scheinbar nicht gelesen...schade...aber egal.
Sonst würdest du dir keine Gedanken über das Case, sondern mehr Gedanken über das Innenleben machen.

Aber es ist überlegungstechnisch noch zu toppen: Elektrosmog

Strahlung in der Wohnung und Schlafzimmer vermeiden

Egal, wie du deinen PC abschirmst, wenn du den PC an eine handelsübliche Steckdosenleiste anschließt, bekommt du da ein mehrfaches deiner unerwünschten Strahlung ab.
Im Idelfall solltest du ausreichend fest installierte Steckdosen in der Wand haben und nach Gebrauch diese auch wieder abziehen.
Im Betrieb bekommst du das sowieso ab, da wäre kein PC die ideale Lösung - nur mal so zum Gedanken...


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (6. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Dein Tipp wäre genau das was ich ihm auch vorgeschlagen habe... sich einfach mal von allen elektrischen Geräten fernhalten. 

Das kann er aber scheinbar auch nicht, weil da wohl ein gewisses "Suchtpotential" vorhanden ist, er will ja einen PC nur leider bietet ihm der Markt nicht das Gehäuse was er will zu 100%.

Tim setzt dich doch mal mit Geizhals und den Filtern auseinander geh dabei auch Kompromisse ein. 

Oder Vorschlag zur Güte, schreib hier mal eine sehr detaillierte Liste rein deiner Wünsche,  das man das mal in kompakter Form vorliegen hat.

Versuche dabei Dinge die du wirklich brauchst zu favorisieren z. B. den Platz für ein internes optisches Laufwerk wirklich nötig oder nicht. Du hast in deinen gesamten Vorschlägen oder bisherigen Wunschgehäusen die du über mehrere Threads schon geäußert hast keine klare Linie in Sachen Ausstattung,  leider.


----------



## Tim1974 (6. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Naja, ich kann aber nunmal nicht beeinflussen, welche Leitungen in der Mietwohnung wo in der Wand verlaufen, ändern kann/darf ich es sowieso nicht, ohne Steckdosenleiste kann ich keinen PC betreiben, denn ich hab bestenfalls zwei Wandsteckdosen nebeneinander, wie soll das gehen bei 2 PCs mit 2 Bildschirmen und 2 Soundsystemen, dazu ein Digitalpiano? 
Ich hab mir sicher schon weit mehr Gedanken über das Thema E-Smog gemacht als die meisten, dennoch läßt sich nicht alles vermeiden, es geht mir daher darum die Summe der Belastungen so niedrig wie möglich zu halten, denn es kommt sicherlich zu einer gewissen Kumulation.

Schön wäre es, wenn mal noch jemand auf meine Fragen eingehen würde, wie ist es mit der Gehäusefront und dem Deckel, sind da überhaupt Metallgitter eingesetzt, oder nur Plastik, was nicht abschirmt?

https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Fractal_Design/Core_3300/images/innerfront.jpg

Sieht mir irgendwie nicht danach aus, oder ist die abgenommene Front mit einem Metallgitter versehen, was mit dem Korpus verbunden (keine Metall-Plastik-Verbindung!) ist?


----------



## Tim1974 (6. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Update:

Da "man" ja anscheinend alles alleine rausfinden muß , das sieht mir aber auch nicht so aus, als wäre die Front da EMV-mäßig wirkungsvoll, oder?  : 
https://www.hardwareluxx.de/media/j...pro-im-test/phanteks-enthoo-pro-7-815x700.jpg


----------



## Deep Thought (6. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Normale "Bastlergehäuse" sind nicht "EMV-dicht", wie du ja schon selbst festgestellt hast. 
Wenn dir EMV wirklich wichtig ist, nimm einen Fertig-PC von einem seriösen Marken-Großserienhersteller. Da hast du noch die besten Chancen.

Aber nochmal, es geht bei EMV nicht um irgendwelche Gesundheitsgefahren, die sehe ich bei PCs nicht. Bei EMV geht es nur darum, dass sich Geräte nicht gegenseitig stören.


----------



## Tim1974 (6. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Hab ich soweit verstanden, dennoch muß es doch zumindest ein paar wirklich brauchbare "Bastlergehäuse" geben, die EMV-konform sind, oder nicht?

Ein Komplett-PC kommt für mich nicht in Frage, weil ich die teuerste Komponente, die Grafikkarte schon habe, außerdem hab ich auch schon die SSD, des weiteren kommt mir nur ein Mainboard mit hochwertiger Spannungsversorgung und Qualitäts-Elkos ins Haus, darüber hinaus dulde ich keine Lüfter- oder Laufwerksgeräusche, der PC muß bis etwa 50% Last komplett unhörbar sein, darum ja auch meine Vorliebe für 140mm-Lüfter.


----------



## pope82 (6. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

wie machst du das eigentlich mit deinem handy? trägst du das in einer eisenkiste rum oder gehst du das risiko ein dich und andere irreparabel zu verstrahlen?
wie egoistisch. daheim achtest du auf sowas, was du deinen mitmenschen damit antust ignorierst du gekonnt.


----------



## Tim1974 (6. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Zum einen ist mein Handy strahlungsarm (SAR: ca. 0,4 Watt), zum anderen trage ich es meist nur wenige Stunden am Tag am Körper, und nachts wird es in den Flugzeugmodus geschaltet und liegt etwa 2-3 Meter von mir entfernt.

Können wir nicht mal beim Thema PC-Gehäuse bleiben?
Hat keiner einen brauchbaren Vorschlag für ein Gehäuse mit rundum wirklich guter Abschirmung, aber ohne Dämmung, von mir aus dann auch hinten nur mit 120mm-Lüfter?


----------



## Venom89 (6. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Update:
> 
> Da "man" ja anscheinend alles alleine rausfinden muß



Wie unverschämt bist du denn bitte? 
Findest du das nicht ein wenig dreist? 
Gerade in Bezug auf dich und die Faulheit Suchmaschinen zu bedienen.


----------



## JoM79 (6. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Hat keiner einen brauchbaren Vorschlag für ein Gehäuse mit rundum wirklich guter Abschirmung, aber ohne Dämmung, von mir aus dann auch hinten nur mit 120mm-Lüfter?


Habe ich jetzt schon mehrmals gemacht und du hast nicht mal drauf reagiert.
Warum also nochmal vorschlagen?
Btw, 140mm sind nicht wirklich leiser als 120mm Lüfter und vorallem kommt es auf den jeweiligen Lüfter an.
Ein baugleicher 140mm Lüfter ist bei gleicher Drehzahl lauter als ein 120mm Lüfter.
Klar fördert er dabei mehr Luft, aber bei gleicher Lautstärke hast du kaum Unterschiede.

Jonsbo UMX4 schwarz (JB UMX4 B/600047070) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder kauf dir das Jonsbo RM4 und lass dir für die linke Seite ein Seitenteil anfertigen.
Vielleicht guckt du dir ja dieses mal nen Gehäuse und verlangst nicht nur immer Arbeit von anderen.

Ich hab echt versucht dich zu verstehen, aber du bist so dermassen beratungsresistent und lässt kaum eine andere Meinung zu.
Klar hast du deine Erfahrungen gemacht, aber teilweise musst du noch viel lernen.
Du musst es nur zulassen, wir lernen alle jeden Tag dazu.


----------



## Tim1974 (6. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Habe ich jetzt schon mehrmals gemacht und du hast nicht mal drauf reagiert.
> Warum also nochmal vorschlagen?
> Btw, 140mm sind nicht wirklich leiser als 120mm Lüfter und vorallem kommt es auf den jeweiligen Lüfter an.
> Ein baugleicher 140mm Lüfter ist bei gleicher Drehzahl lauter als ein 120mm Lüfter.
> Klar fördert er dabei mehr Luft, aber bei gleicher Lautstärke hast du kaum Unterschiede.



Ok, dann stelle ich den Wunsch nach einem 140mm Rückwand-Lüfter notfalls zurück, obwohl ich mit dem 120mm bequiet Silent Wings 2 keine guten Erfahrungen an meinem Gigabyte Z97-Board gemacht habe, ließ sich sehr schlecht regeln, entweder gute Förderleistung dafür aber deutlich zu hören, oder schön leise, dafür dann aber ca. 3-4° höhere Temperaturen, wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe.
Die beiden 140mm bequiet im Deckel dagegen hab ich als weniger laut empfunden, aber ist natürlich schwer da jetzt einen Vergleich anzustellen, weil ich sie ja nicht mal eben testweise an der Rückwand einbauen konnte in meinem CM 690 III.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Jonsbo UMX4 schwarz (JB UMX4 B/600047070) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder kauf dir das Jonsbo RM4 und lass dir für die linke Seite ein Seitenteil anfertigen.
> Vielleicht guckt du dir ja dieses mal nen Gehäuse und verlangst nicht nur immer Arbeit von anderen.



Optisch ist das Gehäuse gar nicht schlecht, aber es hat eben auch ein Glasseitenteil, darüber hinaus wohl nur 120mm-Lüfter hinten, mit dem ich ja notfalls noch leben könnte, wenn alles andere passen würde. Aber es hat anscheinend noch ein Netzteilverlängerungskabel drinn, damit scheidet es dann leider aus, mehr als einen zusätzlicher Steckkontakt nehm ich nicht hin, also Wandsteckdose -> Steckdosenleiste -> PC ist das Maximum, jeder weitere Zwischenstecker erhöht mir das Risiko zu doll (dabei gehts aber mal nicht um EMV ).



JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich hab echt versucht dich zu verstehen, aber du bist so dermassen beratungsresistent und lässt kaum eine andere Meinung zu.
> Klar hast du deine Erfahrungen gemacht, aber teilweise musst du noch viel lernen.
> Du musst es nur zulassen, wir lernen alle jeden Tag dazu.



Was die EMV angeht, magst du ein wenig Recht haben, in der Hinsicht bin ich vielleicht wirklich etwas beratungsresistent.

Wenn ich nun aber wie es aussieht feststelle, daß alle Gehäuse vorne vor den Lüftern und den 5,25" Laufwerksslots kein Metallgitter haben, dann stellt sich mir die Frage, ob es dann überhaupt Sinn macht das Fenster in der Seitenwand um jeden Preis vermeiden zu wollen, wenn die Strahlung dann vorne raus kommt und vielleicht auch noch oben am Deckel?
Vielleicht komm ich dann zu einem Punkt, wo ich merke, daß ich kein Gehäuse finde, was rundum abgeschirmt ist und es mir mit dem Fenster dann egal wird...


----------



## JoM79 (6. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Deswegen schrieb ich ja, du sollst dir nen Seitenteil anfertigen lassen.
Kostet nicht die Welt und du hast nen fast komplett geschlossenes Gehäuse ohne Dämmung.
Für mich war das RM4 der beste Kompromiss, da ich nen Gehäuse mit so wenig Plaste wie möglich wollte.
Werde mir wahrscheinlich noch nen Seitenteil bauen oder gucken ob das von der rechten Seite passt und dann bei Jonsbo anfragen, ob die mir das auch einzeln liefern können.

Ich habe aber den Vorteil, das ich alles in der Firma habe, um ein Seitenteil herzustellen.


----------



## Venom89 (6. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Smileys korrekt zu deuten, ist nicht so deine Stärke, nicht?



Zuvor solltest du lernen Smileys sinngemäß einzusetzen. 



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Das hab ich schon des öfteren gemerkt!


 
Dito. Mittlerweile wissen die Leute wie sie deine Aussagen zu verstehen haben. 



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich sitze schon tagelang daran, mit Hilfe von Google, Caseking usw. ein brauchbares Gehäuse zu finden, kam überhaupt irgendein guter Vorschlag dazu von dir?



Wie wäre es Mal mit Geizhals?

Deine beratungsresistentz wurde hier jetzt mehrfach angesprochen.

Nochmal:
Ob 120mm 140mm hinten macht keinen unterschied. Oder wirst du die oberen Luftplätze nicht benutzen wollen? Hast du dermaßen gute Lüfter in 140mm die du weiterverwenden möchtest?

Nur Mal so am Rande. Warme Luft steigt nach oben.
Ich will damit nicht sagen das der Hintere Lüfter deswegen irrelevant ist, jedoch bedarf dieser keiner dermaßen ubertriebenen Beachtung.

Deine EMV Phobie macht die Beratung nicht gerade einfach. Wie du selber sagst nutzt du Steckdosenleisten, also kann dir das Gehäuse wirklich schitt egal sein. 



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich hab nicht den Eindruck, stattdessen jede Menge Häme, Spott und Offtopic, also im wesentlichen nur Müll, aber das bin ich ja schon irgendwie gewöhnt.



Du brauchst nicht gleich wieder um dich schlagen, sobald du kritisiert wirst.


----------



## Tim1974 (6. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Es gibt ein Gehäuse, was ich für EMV-technisch gemessen an allen andere die ich bisher gesehen habe für extrem gut halte:
Chieftec Bravo Serie BH-01B-U3 Midi-Tower - schwarz

Hat dafür hinten aber wieder nur einen 120mm-Lüfter, außerdem das Netzteil noch hinten oben sitzen, und wie es ausschaut keinen Deckellüfterplatz, ebenso vorne nur kleine Lüfter und das auch noch seitlich angeordnet.


----------



## JoM79 (7. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Ich gebs auf.
Du suchst doch nach Ausreden, um dir ein Gehäuse nicht zu kaufen.
Und dieses ewige EMW gequatsche.
Dir wurde jetzt schon mehrmals gesagt, dass deine Gedankengänge dahingehend teilweise absurd sind.

Ganz ehrlich und das ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint, du hast irgendeine Blockade im Kopf.
Du hältst dich selber auf, weil du immer nur das Haar in der Suppe suchst und viele Dinge unnötig aufbauscht.
Ich weiss zwar nicht wo du lebst, aber selbst wenn ich bei mir alles elektrische ausschalten, bleiben alleine schon 10 WLAN Netzwerke über.
Da ist die Strahlung die ein PC abgibt ein Witz dagegen.


----------



## Tim1974 (7. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Also selbst wenn man kein eigenes WLAN betreibt, meinst du ist die Strahlung der WLANs aus benachbarten Wohnungen deutlich stärker als die eines PCs im Glasgehäuse 50cm von einem entfernt, trotz Stahlbetonwände und Decken?


----------



## JoM79 (7. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Selbst nen kleiner Bluetooth dongle strahlt mehr als der PC.
Genauso dein Handy dass du mehrere Stunden am Tag bei dir trägst.


----------



## Tim1974 (7. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Das von mir verlinkte Chieftec Bravo Gehäuse wird es wohl nicht werden, würde zwar EMV-technisch genau meinen Vorstellungen entsprechen, außerdem ist es wohl aus ca. 1mm Stahl, darum auch so sauschwer, aber Netzteil oben und die Minilüfter vorne, dazu keinen Deckellüfter, das würde sicherlich eine heiße Party werden mit einer Highend-CPU und meiner GTX 1060.

Ich werd versuchen das alles etwas lockerer zu sehen, denn sonst müßte ich mir wohl wirklich ein Gehäuse selbst anfertigen (lassen).


----------



## JoM79 (7. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Also 12,5kg sind nicht wirklich schwer, aber das ist ja eher Subjektiv.
Es gibt genug Gehäuse die für dich passen würden, aber du würdest bei jedem einen Grund finden es nicht zu kaufen.
Deswegen gehe einfach mal nen Schritt weiter, anstatt immer stehen zu bleiben und am Ende 3 Schritte rückwärts zu machen.
Denk immer dran, die WLAN Netzwerke deiner Nachbarn sind schlimmer als ein Glasseitenteil.


----------



## Tim1974 (7. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Momentan kann ich mir das zögern noch leisten, aber wenn ich im Sommer dann die anderen Komponenten kaufe, muß ich auch ein Gehäuse dafür kaufen und dann wird es ganz schnell gehen, scheitern wird es jedenfalls nicht an der Gehäusewahl.

Das Gewicht ist wirklich relativ, mein Casetek CS C1080 ist aus 1mm SECC Stahl und bringt leer stolze 14,1 kg auf die Waage, trotzdem hebe ich es vom Boden auf den Tisch und wieder sanft runter, mit allein Einbauten, es wiegt gefühlt 50 kg. 

Chieftec hat noch ein Gehäuse neuerer Bauart:
Chieftec AL-01B Falcon Midi-Tower - schwarz

Aber ich versteh echt nicht, warum die oben im Deckel keine Lüfterplätze eingefräst haben!? 
Die ganze Abluft also nur über den einen 120mm-Lüfter in der Rückwand los werden zu wollen, das halte ich für relativ wenig für ein Highend-System.


----------



## JoM79 (7. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Ich hab nen i7 6700K und ne Palit 1070 Super Jetstream in nem Jonsbo RM4.
Vorne 2x und Hinten 1x BeQuiet Silent Wings 3 PWM 120mm.
Bis jetzt ist da noch nichts den Hitzetod gestorben.

Btw, ne 1060 ist Highend für dich?


----------



## Tim1974 (7. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich hab nen i7 6700K und ne Palit 1070 Super Jetstream in nem Jonsbo RM4.
> Vorne 2x und Hinten 1x BeQuiet Silent Wings 3 PWM 120mm.
> Bis jetzt ist da noch nichts den Hitzetod gestorben.



Aber du hast sicherlich oben im Deckel zumindest Mesh und Einbauplatz für 2 große Lüfter, oder nicht?
Denn auch ohne dort verbaute Lüfter wird viel Abwärme einfach durch den Kamineffekt nach oben abziehen.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Btw, ne 1060 ist Highend für dich?



Preislich ist sie das sicher, aber danach geht es ja nicht, von der Leistung her ist es eine gute Mittelklasse Gamingkarte. Highend bezog sich auf die CPU, wenn ich also einen Ryzen 7 nehmen sollte oder einen i7.


----------



## Acoustico (7. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Aber du hast sicherlich oben im Deckel zumindest Mesh und Einbauplatz für 2 große Lüfter, oder nicht?
> Denn auch ohne dort verbaute Lüfter wird viel Abwärme einfach durch den Kamineffekt nach oben abziehen.



Ich würde an deiner Stelle oben keine Lüfter verbauen. Dadurch hättest du oben komplett offen (und nur bisschen Plastik) und die ganze Strahlung würde sich gleichmäßig im Zimmer verteilen. Ich gehe sogar davon aus, dass die Rotoren dazu den Effekt noch verstärken, da ja die Luft nach oben geblasen wird. Strahlung ist ja bekanntlich leichter als Luft und würde sich dann oben an der Decke festsetzen.


----------



## JoM79 (7. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Aber du hast sicherlich oben im Deckel zumindest Mesh und Einbauplatz für 2 große Lüfter, oder nicht?


Ich habe das Jonsbo RM4 jetzt mehrmals erwähnt.
Hast du dir überhaupt mal die Mühe gemacht, es dir wenigstens mal anzugucken?
Anscheinend ja nicht , sonst wüsstest du die Antwort.
Aber um es dir einfacher zu machen:
Vorne rechts im Seitenteil sind Schlitze damit der beiden vorderen Lüfter Frischluft ansaugen können und hinten ist die Öffnung für den 120mm Lüfter.
Das wars, der Rest ist komplett geschlossen.


----------



## Tim1974 (7. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich habe das Jonsbo RM4 jetzt mehrmals erwähnt.
> Hast du dir überhaupt mal die Mühe gemacht, es dir wenigstens mal anzugucken?



Natürlich hab ich es angeschaut, weiß aber nicht ob es da Fotos von allen Seiten gab, an oben kann ich mich jetzt nicht erinnern.
Aber allein schon das Lüftergitter hinten wäre mir zu engmaschig, da kommt wenig Luft durch als bei weiteren Maschen, am besten finde ich das bei LianLi, die haben noch ein wirkliches Gitter, was am Gehäuse festgeschraubt wird, da kommt richtig viel Luft durch und es sieht schick aus.
Jetzt kommt bestimmt wieder irgendein Schlaumeier und erzählt irgendwelchen Müll dahingehend, daß so ein Drahtgitter die EMV nicht so gut abhält wie ein engmaschiges Gitter, nur was spielt das für eine Rolle, wenn das Gehäuse vorne und oben sowieso EMV-technisch gesehen ungeschirmt ist, weil die Frontlüfter nur eine Plastikblende davor haben?


----------



## Tim1974 (7. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> So Tim...  der SW2 ist dir also zu laut.... wie wäre es dann mit den SW3 ich habe welche und sage dir das man diese Lüfter (zumindest in dieser Version) mit einer Geschwindigkeit von 300 - 550 rpm kaum bis gar nicht aus dem Gehäuse wahr nimmt.



Bei 300-550 U/min stört mich nichtmal der beim meinem Gehäuse mitgelieferte Coolermaster 120mm-Gehäuselüfter, aber bei 500 U/min ist mir der Luftdurchsatz eines 120mm-Rückwandlüfters zu gering. Ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung beim CM 690 III sagen, daß der Rückwandlüfter der wichtigste Gehäuseablüfter ist, die beiden 140mm Lüfter oben bringen nicht so viel, weil sie gegen ein sehr engmaschiges Meshgitter blasen müssen.
Richtig gut hat der 120mm-Rückwandlüfter erst mitgeholfen, wenn er bei rund 1000 U/min lief, dann ist er aber alles andere als leise. Ein 140mm Silent Wings 3 würde die Förderleistung vielleicht schon bei 700 U/min haben und dann deutlich leiser sein.


----------



## pope82 (7. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

ist doch alles völlig bums, bei der low-end hardware die du (wieder nicht) verbauen willst. da entsteht doch eh kaum hitze. übertakten, köpfen usw tust (kannst) du auch nicht.
du suchst wieder nur gründe um nichts zu kaufen.


----------



## Acoustico (7. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Bei 300-550 U/min stört mich nichtmal der beim meinem Gehäuse mitgelieferte Coolermaster 120mm-Gehäuselüfter, aber bei 500 U/min ist mir der Luftdurchsatz eines 120mm-Rückwandlüfters zu gering. Ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung beim CM 690 III sagen, daß der Rückwandlüfter der wichtigste Gehäuseablüfter ist, die beiden 140mm Lüfter oben bringen nicht so viel, weil sie gegen ein sehr engmaschiges Meshgitter blasen müssen.
> Richtig gut hat der 120mm-Rückwandlüfter erst mitgeholfen, wenn er bei rund 1000 U/min lief, dann ist er aber alles andere als leise. Ein 140mm Silent Wings 3 würde die Förderleistung vielleicht schon bei 700 U/min haben und dann deutlich leiser sein.



Was du wieder für einen Blödsinn erzählst. Siehe hier:
Kuhlleistung - Seite 5

Die Unterschiede der Temperaturen zwischen 140mm und 120mm sind minimal, bei deinem System würde sich da gar nichts ändern. Und die Lautstärke (auf der nächsten Seite im Artikel) ist bei beiden Lüftern bei gleicher Drehzahl und damit bei fast gleicher Temperatur nahezu identisch.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (7. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Bei 1.000 rpm sind die SW3 140 mm aber nicht wirklich leise....


----------



## JoM79 (7. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Aber allein schon das Lüftergitter hinten wäre mir zu engmaschig, da kommt wenig Luft durch als bei weiteren Maschen, am besten finde ich das bei LianLi, die haben noch ein wirkliches Gitter, was am Gehäuse festgeschraubt wird, da kommt richtig viel Luft durch und es sieht schick aus.
> Jetzt kommt bestimmt wieder irgendein Schlaumeier und erzählt irgendwelchen Müll dahingehend, daß so ein Drahtgitter die EMV nicht so gut abhält wie ein engmaschiges Gitter, nur was spielt das für eine Rolle, wenn das Gehäuse vorne und oben sowieso EMV-technisch gesehen ungeschirmt ist, weil die Frontlüfter nur eine Plastikblende davor haben?


Dann nimmst das Gitter raus und baust so einen Schutz davor. 
Bei welchem Gehäuse ist nur eine Plastikblende davor?


----------



## Tim1974 (8. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



pope82 schrieb:


> ist doch alles völlig bums, bei der low-end hardware die du (wieder nicht) verbauen willst. da entsteht doch eh kaum hitze. übertakten, köpfen usw tust (kannst) du auch nicht.
> du suchst wieder nur gründe um nichts zu kaufen.



Meine jetzigen PCs sind sozusagen Low-end, aber der nächste bekommt wahrscheinlich zumindest eine Highend-CPU, wie z.B. den R7-1800X oder 2700X, die rund 100 Watt TDP haben. Meine GTX 1060 ist auch kein Lowend, sondern eine gehobene Mittelklasse Spiele-Karte, die zudem noch werkseitig deutlich übertaktet ist.
Wenn da ein einziger 120mm Ablüfter fürs gesamte Gehäuse ausreicht ok, aber wenn der Deckel oben auch noch komplett dicht ist, also durchgehend Blech oder Alu, nichtmal Mesh, dann weiß ich nicht, ob das so gute Temperaturen gibt.

Ein weiteres Gehäuse hab ich gefunden:
Lian Li PC-A75X Big-Tower - schwarz/schwarz

Oder etwas kleiner:
Lian Li PC-9FB Midi-Tower USB 3.0 - schwarz

Die sind anscheinend durchgehend aus Alu, also auch Front und Deckel und sie haben am Rückwandlüfter ein echtes Gitter, da kommt sicher viel mehr Luft durch als bei ausgestanztem Mesh, wie es meistens verarbeitet wird.

Ist schon irgendwie lustig, ich liefere mir selbst einen Vorschlag nach dem anderen, wohingegen die meisten anderen hier gerade sich darin üben sinnfreie und dumme Kommentare abzusondern, mit Ausnahme von JoM79 und vielleicht noch 1-2 anderen.


----------



## EyRaptor (8. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Das gibt dann einen Verbrauch von 250Watt worst case, das hält sich noch in grenzen.


----------



## Tim1974 (8. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Nagut, dann würde das kleine Lianli ja gehen, auch wenn es nur einen 120mm Rückwandlüfter hat und oben komplett zu ist.
Ist den Aluminium genauso gut geeignet um die elektromagnetische Strahlung abzuhalten wie Stahlblech? Das ist eine ernsthafte Frage!


----------



## Sverre (8. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Es kommt auf alle Komponenten und den Standort an.

z.B.was Einfaches..
http://www.gbs-tempest.de/upload/12731062-Datenblatt-CERBERUS-PC-System-SDIP-27-Level-A.pdf

Ruf da BITTE mal an und berichte:
GBS TEMPEST & Service GmbH – TEMPEST-Geratehersteller aus Diepholz

IT-Sicherheit — HEINEN ELEKTRONIK GMBH

Dann schauste mal hier:
Van-Eck-Phreaking – Wikipedia
Tempest (codename) - Wikipedia

Entsprechende Studien lassen sich auch finden.


----------



## Acoustico (8. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ist schon irgendwie lustig, ich liefere mir selbst einen Vorschlag nach dem anderen, wohingegen die meisten anderen hier gerade sich darin üben sinnfreie und dumme Kommentare abzusondern, mit Ausnahme von JoM79 und vielleicht noch 1-2 anderen.



Liegt eventuell daran, dass dir hier jeder schon zig Vorschläge in zig Threads geliefert hat aber du die meisten einfach ignorierst oder einen sinnlosen Gegenargument findest.

Achja, Aluminium ist perfekt zum Abschirmen. Damit ist das Lian Li Tower für dich perfekt, oder? Na dann viel Spaß mit dem neuen Gehäuse.


----------



## JoM79 (8. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ist den Aluminium genauso gut geeignet um die elektromagnetische Strahlung abzuhalten wie Stahlblech? Das ist eine ernsthafte Frage!


Du hast so ne Angst vor davor und hast dich nicht mal über sowas informiert?
Dann willst du auch noch, dass wir dir hier alles beibringen.
Abschirmung, HF, EMV & Magnetfelder. Abschirmgewebe und Vlies, Mumetall Abschirmungen Die helfen dir vielleicht bei deinem Problem.
Oder hier Home  - Deutsche Gesellschaft fur EMV-Technologie e.V.


----------



## Sverre (8. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

...ui...das ist doch was für dich... ok Tastatur, Maus und Kabel noch verbesserungswürdig...

Crazy PC Case Mods - Hacked Gadgets – DIY Tech Blog


----------



## Tim1974 (8. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Du hast so ne Angst vor davor und hast dich nicht mal über sowas informiert?



Nein, wirklich Angst davor hab ich nicht, sonst hätte ich das Hobby aufgegeben oder würde mir nur fertige Komplett-PCs von großen Herstellern kaufen, tue ich aber nicht, weil mir anderes wichtiger ist...
Ich will nur hinterher nicht anfangen zu grübeln, ob ich eine falsche Wahl beim Gehäuse getroffen habe und ich finde eine gute Abschirmung in beide Richtungen ist mit die wichtigste Aufgabe eines guten Gehäuses.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Dann willst du auch noch, dass wir dir hier alles beibringen.
> Abschirmung, HF, EMV & Magnetfelder. Abschirmgewebe und Vlies, Mumetall Abschirmungen Die helfen dir vielleicht bei deinem Problem.
> Oder hier Home  - Deutsche Gesellschaft fur EMV-Technologie e.V.



Ist ja alles schön und gut, ich hab hier nun diverse Links bekommen, manche waren interessant, andere lustig oder albern, wirklich hilfreich waren leider nur die wenigsten. Wenn du die Antwort kennst, warum nennst du sie nicht einfach?
Ich will ja nicht meckern, und ihr habt recht damit, daß Eigeninitiative angebracht ist, nur wenn ich die nicht gezeigt habe, wer dann? Ich habe in diesem Thread bestimmt 6-8 Vorschläge gemacht und wollte drüber diskutieren, was kam groß an Reaktion? Meist nur Häme und Spott, ok nicht von dir, aber von den meisten anderen.


----------



## Acoustico (8. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ist ja alles schön und gut, ich hab hier nun diverse Links bekommen, manche waren interessant, andere lustig oder albern, wirklich hilfreich waren leider nur die wenigsten. Wenn du die Antwort kennst, warum nennst du sie nicht einfach?
> Ich will ja nicht meckern, und ihr habt recht damit, daß Eigeninitiative angebracht ist, nur wenn ich die nicht gezeigt habe, wer dann? Ich habe in diesem Thread bestimmt 6-8 Vorschläge gemacht und wollte drüber diskutieren, was kam groß an Reaktion? Meist nur Häme und Spott, ok nicht von dir, aber von den meisten anderen.



? Das habe ich doch getan. Zitat: "Aluminium ist perfekt zum Abschirmen..." Reicht dir die Aussage nicht? Muss ich jetzt auch noch 20 Seiten dazu verlinken? Hier, bitte schön:
http://www.all-electronics.de/wp-content/uploads/migrated/article-pdf/69078/50ae97af42c.pdf

Du ignorierst doch sowieso immer die Wahrheit. Ich habe dir schon Bitumen in den anderen Threads erklärt und zig Seiten verlinkt, das war dir auch egal. Du wolltest nämlich das Define R5 kaufen. Deine Aussage war: "Das Define R5 wäre mir am liebsten, hast aber Angst wegen Bitumen." Ein paar Beiträge später sagtest du Bitumen ist jetzt doch in Ordnung, da es ja anscheinend jede Firma verbaut und du von den Beiträgen und Links überzeugt warst, dass es nicht schädlich ist. 1 Tag später willst du dann wieder doch einen anderen Tower. Und das geht so weiter. Fenster, kein Fenster. 1 Tag sagst du es ist ok, dann wieder nicht. Lüfter? Das gleiche Spiel. EMV? Das gleiche Spiel usw...jeden Tag eine andere Meinung. Es macht einfach alles gar keinen Sinn. Du willst gar keine Hilfe. Ich bleibe bei meiner Meinung, du bist einfach ein **zensiert**. Das ist auch mein letzter Beitrag dazu. Es ist mir egal ob ich jetzt dafür hier gebannt werde. Es ist einfach nur unverschämt und respektlos wie du die Leute hier zum Narren hältst und das einfach zugelassen wird. Dann möchte ich in so einem Forum gar nicht aktiv sein. Denn die Leute investieren hier massig Zeit für dich, suchen für dich Links und Beiträge heraus (das tat ich auch oft genug) und dann stellst du dich noch als Opfer dar und wunderst dich, dass am Ende niemand mehr deine Spielchen ernst nimmt. Und wir noch Strafen bekommen und unsere Beiträge zensiert werden, weil du alle nur provozierst.

Dann wünsche ich dir weiterhin viel Spaß bei deiner Suche (das Lian Li ist ja wohl anscheinend auch nicht gut genug, etwas wirst du schon finden) und nutz die Menschen hier richtig gut aus, obwohl du seit 8 Jahren dir nen Tower suchst und selbsternannter Experte bist. Aber dann von tuten und blasen doch keine Ahnung hast und noch nicht mal in der Lage bist eine Verpackung von einem Gehäuse bei Google Bilder zu suchen (das habe ich auch für dich getan - Define R5 Karton - war übrigens extrem fordernd). Sehr merkwürdig....


*INU-Edit: Merkwürdig hin oder her, bevor man beleidigend wird zieht man sich besser aus der Diskussion zurück...*


----------



## Tim1974 (8. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Ich will mal im Gegensatz zu dir und vielen anderen hier versuchen sachlich beim Thema zu bleiben und mich nicht immer wieder provozieren zu lassen und meine Sichtweise und Entscheidungsfindung etwas ausführlicher begründen.

Zum einen gibt es allein in diesem Thread gegensätzliche Aussagen, manche behaupten, EMV sei bei PCs komplett egal, das Gehäuse müsse dazu nicht beitragen, dennoch gibt es aber Zertifikate die auf dem Gehäuse kleben, die in gewisser Weise eine Aussage zur Konformität des Gehäuses machen, sofern man ihnen denn Glauben schenkt.
Anderweitig wurde behauptet, der Hersteller könne die einfach rauf pappen und es würde keine Prüfung stattfinden.
Dann kommen Fenster und diverse Plastilteile ins Spiel, die normalerweise nicht abschirmen, allerdings auch beschichtet sein können mit Aluminium oder speziellem Lack, darauf ging kaum jemand ein, stattdessen gab es wiederholt Hohn und Spott. Ich dachte wir sind hier unter einigermaßen erwachsenen Menschen, aber damit lag ich wohl daneben. 

Wie soll ich mir bei dem ganzen Wirrwarr eine vernünftige Meinung bilden?
Irgendjemand trete ich ungewollt immer auf den Schlips, denn bei zwei gegensätzlichen Meinungen, kann ich ja nunmal nicht beide annehmen, sondern muß mich entscheiden!

Außerdem schrieb ich nie, daß ich ein Gehäuse mit Fenster oder Dämmung will, oder das dies mir egal sein, es gab Phasen, wo ich versucht habe, mich an den Gedanken zu gewöhnen eines von beidem zu nehmen, damit ich mehr Auswahl habe, aber gänzlich überzeugt war ich nie von beidem, weil ich auch das Bitumen nicht für komplett harmlos halte, immerhin ist es wohl als krebserregend eingestuft, zumindest als Aerosol, aber ein Brand im PC kann immer passieren, also ist das kein exotischer Einzelfall, den man als Restrisiko verbuchen kann.

Es wurden einige Links zum Thema EMV gepostet, aber die waren sehr umfangreich und beantworten oft nicht genau meine Fragen, ich möchte ja auch gar nicht EMV-Experte werden, ich möchte nur ein Gehäuse, was insich gut geschirmt ist, in beide Richtungen und was trotzdem ein gutes Kühlkonzept verfolgt und einigermaßen bezahlbar ist (nicht über ca. 200 Euro).
Die konkreten Vorschläge hab ich selbst größtenteils genannt, darauf wurde kaum eingegangen, dennoch wurde moniert, daß ich zu wenig auf die wenigen anderen Vorschläge eingegangen bin, ich hab mir jedoch alles angeschaut und durchdacht. Ich bin euch für die paar ernsthaften Beiträge dennoch dankbar, aber ihr könnt nicht erwarten, daß ich diese Meinungen sofort und dauerhaft übernehme, dazu ist das Thema zu komplex und mein Hintergrundwissen viel zu gering. Ich hinterfrage Dinge gerne sehr ausführlich und lege mich nicht so schnell fest.

Der PC-Kauf steht dieses Jahr etwa zur Jahresmitte bei mir an, also gibt es für mich jetzt keine Hektik, ich kann mir alles in Ruhe überlegen, ich hab aber auch nie geschrieben, daß ich mich innerhalb dieses Threads endgültig festlegen werden und nie einen Hehl daraus gemacht, daß ich Entscheidungsschwierigkeiten haben und dafür sehr lange braucht, auch dafür gab es reichlich Hohn und Spott.


----------



## JoM79 (8. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Außerdem schrieb ich nie, daß ich ein Gehäuse mit Fenster oder Dämmung will, oder das dies mir egal sein, es gab Phasen, wo ich versucht habe, mich an den Gedanken zu gewöhnen eines von beidem zu nehmen, damit ich mehr Auswahl habe, aber gänzlich überzeugt war ich nie von beidem, weil ich auch das Bitumen nicht für komplett harmlos halte, immerhin ist es wohl als krebserregend eingestuft, zumindest als Aerosol, aber ein Brand im PC kann immer passieren, also ist das kein exotischer Einzelfall, den man als Restrisiko verbuchen kann.


Du kannst auch von ner Leiter fallen und dir das Genick brechen, nutzt du deswegen keine Leitern mehr?
Auto fährst du hoffentlich auch nicht, da gibt es jährlich tausende Unfälle.
Ich nutze jetzt seit ca 30 Jahren PCs und gebrannt hat noch nie einer.
Auto fahren tue ich seit über 20 Jahren und hatte bereits 5 Unfälle.
Also dürfte ich ja eigentlich kein Auto mehr benutzen, da ich ja immer wieder einen Unfall haben könnte.
Ich hoffe du hast auch nen Feuerlöscher im Haus und genug Rauchmelder.

Aber mal ehrlich, was passieren soll, passiert auch.
Klar sollte man nicht zu unvorsichtig sein, aber man kann es auch übertreiben.
Wobei ich immer noch nicht verstanden, warum gerade die EMV solche Bauchschmerzen bereitet.


----------



## Tim1974 (9. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Nur gibt es eben Dinge, auf die man leicht verzichten kann, auf andere hingegen nicht.
Eine Dämmung im PC brauche ich nicht, weil ich sowieso sehr leise Lüfter verbaue und diese regeln lasse, außerdem wird durch die Dämmung ja die Kühlleistung wieder schlechter, was mitunter dann wieder eine höhere Lüfterdrehzahl erfordert...
Ein Fenster brauche ich auch nicht, weil ich es lächerlich finde sich immer gleich aussehende Bauteile, Kabel und Kühler anzuschauen, außerdem muß ein Gehäuse ohne Fenster auch weniger aufgeräumt aussehen und es ist schlichter, eleganter und zweckmäßiger, die bessere EMV ist ein weiterer Punkt.

Bitumen und EMV sind beides keine Dinge, die mich in Panik versetzen, dennoch kann ich beides umgehen und dann ruhiger schlafen und weniger drüber grübeln, ob ich damit vielleicht langfristig meiner Gesundheit schade...

Nochmal konkret zu den Lian Li Gehäusen, mir ist aufgefallen, daß diese ein sehr andersartiges Luftgitter unter dem Netzteil haben, was eigentlich kein Gitter ist, sondern Schlitze und diese sind auch nicht auf der ganzen Fläche unterm Netzteil, könnte das für die Netzteilinnentemperatur ein Nachteil sein?:
https://i.ytimg.com/vi/xcZgidMIyFc/maxresdefault.jpg


----------



## Schnuetz1 (9. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Ich war jetzt einige Monate hier nicht aktiv, da mir einfach die Zeit dafür fehlt. 
Aber warte mal ... hast du immer noch keinen PC gekauft?

Wenn du keine Dämmung im PC brauchst - dann kauf doch ein gehäuse ohne Dämmung. So musst du dir auch keine Gedanken darüber machen, ob die Dämmung schädlich für dich ist oder nicht. 



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Nochmal konkret zu den Lian Li Gehäusen, mir ist aufgefallen, daß diese ein sehr andersartiges Luftgitter unter dem Netzteil haben, was eigentlich kein Gitter ist, sondern Schlitze und diese sind auch nicht auf der ganzen Fläche unterm Netzteil, könnte das für die Netzteilinnentemperatur ein Nachteil sein?:
> https://i.ytimg.com/vi/xcZgidMIyFc/maxresdefault.jpg



Da vernünfitgte Netzteile eh keine Probleme mit Hitze oder Lautstärke haben, ist es doch egal, oder? 
Manchmal muss auch mal was egal sein - man kann sich nicht über alles Gedanken machen. 
Denn dann macht man sich einfach verrückt.


----------



## DARPA (9. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Das Loch ist zu rund und der Schlitz ist zu eckig.

Da muss man sich auch nicht wundern, wenn auch der letzte hilfsbereite sich langsam zurück zieht.


----------



## Tim1974 (9. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Ich war jetzt einige Monate hier nicht aktiv, da mir einfach die Zeit dafür fehlt.
> Aber warte mal ... hast du immer noch keinen PC gekauft?



Richtig, aber ich hatte schon vor einem guten halben Jahr verkündet, das ich frühestens Spätsommer 2018 kaufen werde, zeitweilig hatte ich sogar April/Mai 2019 geplant gehabt, wenn Zen2 draußen ist, aber davon bin ich nun wieder weg und befinde mich jetzt sozusagen in der Endphase der Planung.
Klar ist aber, daß ich wohl keinen Ryzen 1000 (Zen) kaufen werde, entweder wird es ein Intel Coffeelake i5 oder, was sehr viel wahrscheinlicher ist, ein AMD Pinnacle Ridge, wobei dann eigentlich nur der 2700X in Frage kommt, da hab ich dann endlich eine wirkliche Steigerung der Monoleistung gegenüber Haswell und zudem noch die doppelte Kern- und Threadzahl, dafür halt leider ca. 105 Watt TDP. 

Die Gehäusewahl ist eigentlich das schwierigste für mich am Ganzen, darum auch immer wieder neue Threads dazu, ich meinte oft eine Lösung gefunden zu haben und dann fiel mir etwas auf oder ein, was diese wieder zu Nichte machte.
Aktuell störe ich mich an der Dämmung und dem Umstand, daß fast kein Gehäuse komplett aus Metall besteht, also Deckel und Front und oft auch die eine Seitenwand nicht durchgängig aus Metall bestehen.
Mir reichen Lüftergitter außen, aber ich will kein Fenster in der Seitenwand und auch keinen Plastikdeckel oben, ebenso keine Platik 5,25"-Slot-Blenden, da soll überall Metall vor sein, so wie ich es von früher kenne und wie es Chieftec bei einigen Gehäusen immer noch macht, ebenso Lian Li.
Darum tendiere ich momentan zu Lian Li, die Gehäuse sind auch optisch schick und leicht, allerdings hab ich mit Aluminiumgehäusen bisher keine Erfahrungen, sind die weniger robust als Stahl, oder ist das Material dicker, so daß sie ähnlich robust wie 1mm SECC Stahl sind?

Hat hier überhaupt irgendwer ein Lian Li Gehäuse oder mal eines gehabt und sich genauer damit beschäftigt?


----------



## Abductee (9. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Ich hatte zwei und war von der Verarbeitung nicht gerade angetan. (für den Preis)
Das schwarz lackierte war am schlimmsten (Lackfehler), das silberne war bis auf die Spaltmaße ganz OK.
Danach hatte ich zwei silberne Jonsbo und da passt die Verarbeitung und auch der Preis.


----------



## Tim1974 (9. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Der Preis ist auch recht heftig bei Lian Li, das stimmt echt und es gibt auch einige wenige Punkte, die mir auch nicht so gefallen, zum einen die recht enge Netzteilbelüftung unten, also diese Schlitze im Gehäuseboden, die nichtmal unter der gesamten Fläche des NT-Lüfters sind und 140mm Lüfter gehen hinten wohl auch nicht rein, oben ist der Deckel ab Werk zu, man muß ein extra Gitter kaufen und die Blende oben rausschrauben und das Gitter einsetzen, wenn man einen Deckellüfter betreiben will.
Auch das Design könnte meiner Ansicht nach noch ein wenig verbessert werden, aber viel Alternativen gibts da bei den Alugehäusen auch wieder nicht.
Das Jonsbo hat wohl in jeder Ausführung ein Fenster, oder nicht?


----------



## Abductee (9. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

In ATX gibts das UMX4 ohne Fenster.
Produktvergleich Jonsbo UMX4 silber (JB UMX4 S/600047080), Jonsbo UMX4 schwarz (JB UMX4 B/600047070) | Geizhals Deutschland

Brauchst du zwingend einen 5,25" Schacht für dein Laufwerk?


----------



## Tim1974 (9. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Optisch ist das schon ein wirklich schickes Gehäuse, könnte schon fast von Apple sein, aber es hat einige Punkte, die mich stören:
1.) Das interne Netzteilverlängerungskabel
Wenn ich das Gehäuse an einer Mehrfachsteckdosenleiste anschließe, habe ich zwei Stecker hintereinander, was man nicht machen darf.

2.) Das Lüftergitter hinten und wohl auch oben ist sehr engmaschig, da kommt eventuell weniger Luft durch als beim Lian Li, die ja wirklich ein Gitter einschrauben, was aus verchromten Draht besteht.

3.) Anscheinend gehen da auch nur 120mm Lüfter rein, nirgends ein 140mm, oder?

4.) Wo kommt da überhaupt Frischluft rein, nur unten?
Ich hätte schon gerne vorne einen 140mm-Lüfter der direkt auf die Grafikkarte pustet und auch von vorne direkt frische kühle Luft einsaugen kann.


----------



## Caduzzz (9. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Beim UMX4 kannst du mit 110%iger Sicherheit das Gitter des Hecklüfters heraus nehmen. Und ja, da passen nur 120mm Lüfter rein, aber wenn man sich mal so durch die Foren wühlt gibt es kaum jemanden, der sich über zu hohe Temperaturen beschwert - man muss so bißchen rumbasteln und seine eigene Lüfterkonfi finden, aber im Großen und Ganzen sind alle vom UMX4 begeistert.


----------



## Abductee (9. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Optisch ist das schon ein wirklich schickes Gehäuse, könnte schon fast von Apple sein, aber es hat einige Punkte, die mich stören:
> 1.) Das interne Netzteilverlängerungskabel
> Wenn ich das Gehäuse an einer Mehrfachsteckdosenleiste anschließe, habe ich zwei Stecker hintereinander, was man nicht machen darf.



Du kannst soviele Steckerleisten hintereinander stecken wie du willst. Du darfst nur die maximale Last der ersten Steckerleiste nicht überschreiten.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> 2.) Das Lüftergitter hinten und wohl auch oben ist sehr engmaschig, da kommt eventuell weniger Luft durch als beim Lian Li, die ja wirklich ein Gitter einschrauben, was aus verchromten Drahl besteht.


Je enger das Gitter desto besser die Schirmung.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> 4.) Wo kommt da überhaupt Frischluft rein, nur unten?
> Ich hätte schon gerne vorne einen 140mm-Lüfter der direkt auf die Grafikkarte pustet und auch von vorne direkt frische kühle Luft einsaugen kann.



Ob die Grafikkarte jetzt Stirnseitig angeblasen wird oder von unten macht keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Tim1974 (9. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Abductee schrieb:


> Du kannst soviele Steckerleisten hintereinander stecken wie du willst. Du darfst nur die maximale Last der ersten Steckerleiste nicht überschreiten.



Das hab ich anders gehört, demnach geht es nicht nur um die maximale Belastbarkeit, sondern auch darum, daß jeder Steckkontakt begünstigt, daß im Schadensfall die Sicherung zu träge reagiert, also bei mehreren hintereinander gesteckten Kabeln, oder Steckdosen könnte man eher einen tödlichen Schlag bekommen, wenn irgendwo Spannung anliegt und man da hin fäßt, weil die Sicherung zu träge reagiert, ebenso kann einem auch ein Gerät abbrennen und die Sicherung reagiert langsamer, als bei weniger Steckkontakten.



Abductee schrieb:


> Je enger das Gitter desto besser die Schirmung.



Das ist sicherlich richtig, aber der optimale Kompromiss aus guter Kühlung und EMV ist eben nicht leicht zu finden. Ich würde so ein Lüftergitter von Lian Li gerne am Rückwandlüfter haben, das erhöht sicher den Luftdurchsatz und ist leise, weil das runde Drahtgitter für weniger Verwirbelungen sorgt. Wenn da dann etwas mehr EM-Welle raus kommen, könnte ich damit leben, weil die ja eh von mir weg strahlen, also direkt auf die Stahlbetonwand prallen.



Abductee schrieb:


> Ob die Grafikkarte jetzt Stirnseitig angeblasen wird oder von unten macht keinen Unterschied.



Das mag sein.
Der Lüfter der von unten ansaugt und nach oben pustet, schiebt die kalte Luft dann dirkt zum Grafikkartenlüfter.
Noch besser würde ich es aber finden, wenn ein 140mm vorne und ein 140mm unten im Boden beide auf die Grafikkarte puste, denn dann würden die Grafikkartenlüfter sicher viel langsamer laufen und auch unter höherer Last leiser bleiben.
Meine GTX 1060 hat in einen bestimmten Drehzahlbereich ein tickern der Lüfter, bei voller Drehzahl ist es glaub ich weg, dann ist das Rauschen aber deutlich hörbar und bei niedriger Last gehen die 3 Lüfter der Karte gar nicht erst an.


----------



## Threshold (9. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Meine GTX 1060 hat in einen bestimmten Drehzahlbereich ein tickern der Lüfter, bei voller Drehzahl ist es glaub ich weg, dann ist das Rauschen aber deutlich hörbar und bei niedriger Last gehen die 3 Lüfter der Karte gar nicht erst an.



Kann ein Lagerschaden sein.
Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass die Lüfter, die auf den Karten verbaut werden, das Billigste sind, was es so am Lüfter Markt gibt. Die Dinger kosten 10 Cent oder so.


----------



## dekay55 (9. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Himmel Ar.... und Hölle, ich hab mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen, nur bisl grob drüber geflogen aber das reicht mir schon ehrlich gesagt. 
Da weiß ich garnicht wo ich anfangen soll oder ob überhaupt, aber irgendwie lädt mich der Thread zum Mitmischen ein. 

Man kann so viel Steckerleisten hinternander stecken wie man will .... das ist so eine Fahrlässige aussage das man den 'Thread dichtmachen müsste..... Es geht hier garnicht darum das die Maximale Last erreicht wird, sondern das jeder Steckkontakt ein Wiederstand darstellt, is ja schön und gut wenn die Erste leiste für 3KW ausgelegt ist, das ist aber die Maximale Last die über alle Dosen verteilt fließen darf, so nen Übergangswiederstand wird auch mal richtig Warm wenn genug Last durch rauscht. Und wenns jetzt noch ne billig Leiste ist wo bei den Kontakten die Toleranz bisl grober ist so das kein 100% Kontakt gegeben ist dann wirds Kriminel, das reicht auch schon wenn am Stecker die Kontakte leicht verbogen sind. 
Einfach sagen, "ach das kann man schon machen" kann man nicht, weil das nen haufen Faktoren sind die da mitspielen. Außerdem ist die Aussage ohnehin  Falsch, Faustregel besagt niemals ne Mehrfachsteckdose an eine Mehrfachsteckdose klemmen, bei Guten Steckdosen steht das auch Explizit dabei, wie z.b bei meiner Kopp und bei meiner Brennenstuhl. 




Sicherungsautomat ......  man sollte vielleicht wissen wie so nen Automat funktioniert, der Reagiert nur bei zu hoher Belastung, bei nix anderem !!! 
Du kannst Theoretisch nen Kurzschluss machen  ne begrenzen Stromstärke von z.b 500mA un der Sicherungsautomat wird nicht Auslösen ! Warum ganz einfach, in dem Automat ist ein Bimetal durch das die 230V 16Ampere fliesen, fließt mehr Strom wird das Metal heiß und löst sofort aus. Hat man jetzt den Widerstand wo ganz anders wie in meinem beispiel beschrieben dann wird diese Stelle extrem Heiß aber der Automat nicht und folglich löst er auch nicht aus, Dafür brennt die Steckdose dann ab, Man hat sicher davon gehört das ein Defektes Elektrogerät nen Wohnungsbrand auslöst. Das kann eben genau so passieren, man nehme 3-4 Übergangswiederstände wie z.b 3-4 Mehrfachsteckdosen hinternander.  Wir haben hier Wechselstrom, d.h der Zugeführte Strom fließt auch ab. 

Lediglich ein FI schaltet wirklich und ist eine Echte Absicherung gegen Kurzschlüsse und co und damit er das kann wird auch N und L an den FI angeschlossen, an den Sicherungsautomaten ist nur L Angeschlossen.  

Auch nen defektes Elektrogerät was hochfrequente Wechselströme ausgibt kann dafür sorgen das ein Kontakt der normalerweise Genug Strom leiten kann auf einmal einen sehr hohen Wiederstand hat ( Stichwort Skineffekt bei Hochfrequenten Wechselstrom ) und jetzt sag mir bitte keiner "woher sollen die Frequenzen den kommen ) aus fast jeden neuartigen Netzteil, fast alles wird heutzutage PWM Geregelt und die Siebketten in den Geräten sind bei weiten nicht so ausreichend das sie perfekt Filtern, ihr würdet euch Wundern wenn ihr mal mit nem Oszilloskop ans Stromnetz geht, selbst die Netzbetreiber speißen eine Störspannung ins Netz ein um Ferngeschaltete Geräte zu steuern, auch das Strahl die Stromleitung aus, die ist ne Perfekte Antenne wenn irgendwo nen Kontakt unterbrochen ist oder schlecht leitet ( wir Erinnern uns an 3-4 Steckdosen hintereinander  ..... )

Und nun zu dir Lieber Threadersteller, ich mein das nicht Böse, aber wärst du in einem Esoterik Forum nicht besser aufgehoben mit dieser Fragestellung, denn genau an das errinert mich es. Du machst dir Gedanken um das Gerät was wahrscheinlich am Harmlosesten ist. Mir scheint als hättest du dich mit EMV und co nie wirklich befasst ( zumindest mein eindruck nach 3-4 gelesenen Beiträgen, wie gesagt hab nich alles durchgelesen ) Rechne dir doch aus welche Wechselfelder auftreten, du weist ja in welchen Herz bereich die einzelnen Komponenten laufen die auch nur annähernd Genug Strom ziehen um richtig zu strahlen.  Dann kannst du dir auch ausrechnen ob und wie weit sich elektromagnetische Felder ausdehnen können durch die Öffnung ( Öffnungsgröße. Wellenlänge ) Dabei wirst du bemerken das die Zuleitung zu deinem PC enorm viel mehr Wechselfelder erzeugt als der PC Selbst. Ja jedes verdammte Stromkabel in deiner Wand wenn es Strom führt wird zu einem Strahlenden Element, Stichwort Wirbelstrom. Ich würde mir mal die Lenzschen Regel hierzu anschauen. Und dann besorg dir mal einen Hall Sensor oder ein MessGerät mit einem HallSensor,  falls du nicht weiß was ich meine damit zeigt das leider nur das du dich überhaupt nicht mit der Thematik auseinander gesetzt hast sondern tatsächlich nur diesen ganzen Esoterik Scheiß nach verfolgst. Und das glaub ich leider, du redest nur davon das es Aus Metal sein muss, ziehst sogar Alu in betracht, mal dran gedacht das nen PC Gehäuse überhaupt nicht wie ein Faradayscher Käfig fungiert weil die Physikalischen Gegebenheiten nicht passen. Stichwort (nicht) Ferromagnetische Metale, dann wird dir auch klar warum Bedampfen schwachsinn ist, nochn Stichwort was wichtig ist in dem Bezug, "eindringtiefe und Metaldicke" dir fehlen Wissensgrundlagen die aber Notwendig sind für deine Hypothesen, und genau das ist der grund warum das alles nur Esoterik ist, Die stellen auch wilde Argumentationen auf ohne Wissengrundlagen und oder mit völliger Ignoranz der Naturgesetze ( Physik / Quantenphysik )  gegenüber. 

BTW Kein PC Gehäuse würde einen EMV "Test" bestehen ob mit oder Ohne Fenster, shit egal. 

Dann kauf dir auch keine PWM Gesteuerten Lüfter, die Strahlen im Kiloherzbereich nämlich massiv bedingt durch die PWM Ansteuerung, Solaranlage aufm Dach ? Dann wirds ganz Böse durch die Wechselrichter. 

Ich wette dich Kirre und Verrückt zu machen mit dem Thema war Gesundheitlich genauso wenig Fördernd wie die Strahlung die du 10 jahre lang vom PC abbekommen hast.

PS : Ich mein das nicht abwertend oder Böse, sonst hätt ich das wohl ins Lächerliche gezogen und nicht so viel mühe gemacht.


----------



## Tim1974 (9. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

@dekay55:
Du machst auf mich den Eindruck, wirklich Ahnung zu haben, damit bist du wohl einer der ganz wenigen hier im Thread gerade, danke für deinen Beitrag. 
Wir sind uns ja auch einig, was die Steckdosenleisten angeht, darum habe ich auch nur eine einzige 12-fache-Steckdosenleisten von Brennenstuhl, die direkt an der Wandsteckdose angeschlossen ist und bin nicht gewillt einen weiteren Zwischenstecker hinzunehmen, darum scheiden auch alle PC-Gehäuse aus, die intern nochmal ein Netzteilverlängerungskabel haben.

Was die EMV-Problematik angeht, hast du damit recht, daß ich die Hintergründe nicht wirklich kenne und im wesentlichen nur das wiedergeben kann, was ich mal wo aufgeschnappt habe, ohne zu wissen, ob es korrekt ist. Ich war mal mit einem Elektriker befreundet, der auch viel am PC bastelte und der warnte immer vor offenen Seitenwänden oder Fenstern im Gehäuse. Er meinte, damit könne man über hunderte Meter Radio- und TV-Empfang in der Umgebung stören und der RegTP würde dann ausrücken und einem eine Rechnung von paar tausend Euro zustellen für die Aktion. 
Darum mein Mißtrauen und Sorge, wirklich fachlich begründen oder entkräften kann ich es nicht.
Mir ist hier im Thread und auch anderswo zwar schon von einigen gesagt worden, daß meine Sorge unbegründet sei, jedoch muß ich ehrlich sein, bin ich skeptisch ob diese Leute das auch alles korrekt einschätzen können. Denn vielen ist sicherlich die Optik des PCs wichtiger, als die Betriebssicherheit, zumindest hab ich von einigen hier diesen Eindruck bekommen.

Mir liegt also nichts daran, bezüglich EMV Panik zu schüren, ich will auch nicht mit meinen Thesen Recht behalten, sondern hab gehoffe, daß man sie entkräften kann, was mir die Gehäusewahl extrem vereinfachen könnte, einen Teil dazu hast du schonmal beigetragen!


----------



## JoM79 (9. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Ist dir schon mal in den Sinn gekommen, dass der dich einfach nur verar***en wollte?


----------



## Tim1974 (9. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Nein, denn der war schon sehr ernsthaft in seinem Verhalten und nicht so wie viele der Leute hier im Forum, die nur Spaß drann haben mit 2000-3000 Euro PCs zu protzen und sich über andere lustig zu machen.


----------



## Abductee (9. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

@dekay55

Ein FI hat nur eine Aufgabe: Personenschutz. Der N wird deswegen angeschlossen um den rückfliesenden Strom zu messen. Einen Kurzschluss gegen N juckt den FI überhaupt nicht.
Wenn du an eine Steckerleiste eine so hohe Last ansteckst das durch den Übergangswiderstand der Kontakt zu heiß wird, hast du die Maximallast sowieso schon überschritten.
Eine hintereinanderschalten von Steckerleisten sollte vermieden werden ist bei kleiner Last aber überhaupt kein Problem.


----------



## Venom89 (9. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Nein, denn der war schon sehr ernsthaft in seinem Verhalten



Ja ne ist klar. Er hat dich offensichtlich verarscht. 
Oder meinst du nicht die Meldungen über Störungen müssten mit Leichtigkeit zu finden sein? 



Tim1974 schrieb:


> und nicht so wie viele der Leute hier im Forum, die nur Spaß drann haben mit 2000-3000 Euro PCs zu protzen und sich über andere lustig zu machen.



Fühlst du dich wieder angegriffen und fängst an Quatsch zu erzählen?


----------



## Tim1974 (9. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Ja ne ist klar. Er hat dich offensichtlich verarscht.



Du mußt nicht immer von deinem Verhalten auf andere schließen! 
Er hatte sogar eine Webseite, wo er eine lange Ausführung über EMV und offene PC-Gehäuse schrieb, also meinst du auch das hat er nur getan um die ganze Welt zu verarschen? 



Venom89 schrieb:


> Oder meinst du nicht die Meldungen über Störungen müssten mit Leichtigkeit zu finden sein?



Weiß ich auch nicht, vielleicht ist die Hardware in den letzten ca. 10 Jahren auch einfach in sich strahlungsärmer geworden, so daß die Gehäuse darum EMV-undichter sein können?

Mir ist es ja sehr recht, wenn ich das Gehäuse ohne Gedanken über die EMV aussuchen kann, das macht es für mich sehr viel einfacher.
Außerdem, ob du es glaubst oder nicht, wenn ich etwa zur Jahresmitte oder Spätsommer diesen Jahres einen neuen PC bestelle, kauf ich auch ein Gehäuse und wenn ich bis dahin immer noch so wenig entschlussfreudig bin, nehme ich einfach irgendein Kompromiss notfalls auch mit Seitenfenster, nur Dämmung will ich echt nicht haben, außer es wäre ein Ökomaterial was auch völlig ungiftig verbrennt. 



Venom89 schrieb:


> Fühlst du dich wieder angegriffen und fängst an Quatsch zu erzählen?



Na mal ehrlich, was hier im Thread so einige wieder von sich gegeben haben ist schon echt traurig, zum Glück sind aber auch immer mal wieder welche dabei, die gerne helfen und Tips geben und sich vorallem auch aus kennen!


----------



## Pu244 (9. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Generell übersichern wir in Deutschland unsere Steckdosen hemmungslos. Unsere Nachbarn sind da oft weiser und sichern ihre Haushaltssteckdosen mit 10A ab und nur dort, wo es drauf ankommt, werden 16A verwendet. Alternativ kann man auch ein vernünftig ausgelegtes System benutzen, so wie die Briten.



Abductee schrieb:


> Wenn du an eine Steckerleiste eine so hohe Last ansteckst das durch den Übergangswiderstand der Kontakt zu heiß wird, hast du die Maximallast sowieso schon überschritten.



Nicht wirklich, wer denkt, er könnte durch eine billige Steckdosenleiste tatsächlich dauerhaft 3,6 kW jagen, der glaubt auch an den Weihnachtsmann. Das fängt schonmal damit an, dass das Schukosystem nur für 10-12A ausgelegt ist, aber üblicherweise mit 16A abgesichert wird. Dann geht es damit weiter, dass die ganzen billigen Steckdosenleisten intern nur aus ein paar Streifen Blech bestehen, für richtig gute Mehrfachsteckerleisten, die als eine Serie von Einzelsteckdosen ausgeführt sind, zahlt man fast 10€ pro Steckdose (dafür halten die auch mehr aus). Wer es wissen will, der kann man eine billige Steckdosenleiste, am besten eine, die nichtmehr so taufrisch ist, mit 3,6 kW eine halbe Stunde belasten, viel Spaß!

Mehr als 1-1,5kW würde ich da nicht unbeaufsichtigt dranhängen.



Abductee schrieb:


> Eine hintereinanderschalten von Steckerleisten sollte vermieden werden ist bei kleiner Last aber überhaupt kein Problem.



Das Problem ist, dass man damit einen Widerstand erzeugt, der den maximalen Kurzschlußstrom begrenzt. Damit die elektromagnetische Kurzschlußsicherung, im Leitunsschtzschalter, auslöst, wird, bei den neueren B Typen, der 3-5 fache Strom benötigt. Das sind also mindestens 80A, um auf der Sicheren Seite zu sein. Das entspricht recht genau 100m 1,5mm² Kabel (85A). Man muß damit rechnen, dass eine gewisse Strecke schon von der Hauselektrik in Beschlag genommen wurde und auch beim Verbraucher ein gewisser Widerstand zu erwarten ist. Verwendet man jetzt sehr viele Verlängerungskabel und schaltet zu viele Steckdosenleisten hintereinander, dann wird es schnell kritisch. Deshalb sind bei modernen Hausinstallationen nur 18m 1,5mm² Kabel empfohlen maximal 50m Verlängerungskabel erlaubt und es gibt den Hinweis, dass man Verlängerungskabel und Steckdosenleisten nicht hintereinanderschalten darf.

Unterschreitet man den Kurzschlußstrom, den die elektromagnetische Kurzschlußsicherung benötigt, dann muß die Bimetallsicherung diese Aufgabe übernehmen und die ist dazu nicht gemacht und braucht viel, viel zu lange.


----------



## pope82 (9. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

mein gott , gib doch wenigstems ein einziges mal zu , dass du blödsinn erzählt hast. tausende euro strafe wegen offenem pc gehäuse......meine güte, hörst du dich eigentlich noch selbst?????


----------



## Tim1974 (9. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Lies mal genau was ich geschrieben habe! 
Nirgends habe ich Blödsinn erzählt, sondern nur das wiederholt, was jemand anderes, dem ich, was Elektrizität angeht mehr Ahnung zutraue als 50-60% der hier im Thread schreibenden Teilnehmer addiert, mal geschrieben hat. 
Wenn das Blödsinn ist, ok, aber dann ist das nicht auf meinem eigenen Mist gewachsen.
Dennoch gehe ich mitlerweile auch davon aus, das er damals zumindest etwas übertrieben hat.

Trotzdem fand ich mal was zum Thema EMV, da stand glaub ich sowas in der Art wie, wer ein Gerät in Verkehr bringt, also Hersteller ist, was nicht EMV-konform ist und/oder für Störungen sorgt muß mit einer Strafe von ca. 50.000 Euro rechnen.


----------



## Venom89 (9. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Du mußt nicht immer von deinem Verhalten auf andere schließen!



Solche Unterstellungen solltest du besser lassen.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Er hatte sogar eine Webseite, wo er eine lange Ausführung über EMV und offene PC-Gehäuse schrieb, also meinst du auch das hat er nur getan um die ganze Welt zu verarschen?



Uh jetzt hat der ehemalige Freund sogar eine Webseite. Zeig Mal her...



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Weiß ich auch nicht, vielleicht ist die Hardware in den letzten ca. 10 Jahren auch einfach in sich strahlungsärmer geworden, so daß die Gehäuse darum EMV-undichter sein können?



Das bezweifel ich aufgrund der obigen Ausführungen des Users stark.
Aber irgendetwas strahlt ganz gewaltig in deinem Umfeld. 



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Mir ist es ja sehr recht, wenn ich das Gehäuse ohne Gedanken über die EMV aussuchen kann, das macht es für mich sehr viel einfacher.
> Außerdem, ob du es glaubst oder nicht, wenn ich etwa zur Jahresmitte oder Spätsommer diesen Jahres einen neuen PC bestelle, kauf ich auch ein Gehäuse und wenn ich bis dahin immer noch so wenig entschlussfreudig bin, nehme ich einfach irgendein Kompromiss notfalls auch mit Seitenfenster, nur Dämmung will ich echt nicht haben, außer es wäre ein Ökomaterial was auch völlig ungiftig verbrennt.



 Ich glaube du kaufst gar nichts.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Na mal ehrlich, was hier im Thread so einige wieder von sich gegeben haben ist schon echt traurig,



Wer hat hier denn geprollt? Behauptungen aufstellen und dann ausweichen 

Du machst dir seit über 10 Jahren oder mehr? Gedanken um EMVU und hast nicht den funken einer Ahnung.
Das ist traurig.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> zum Glück sind aber auch immer mal wieder welche dabei, die gerne helfen und Tips geben



Keine sorge die laufen dir auch noch weg. 



Tim1974 schrieb:


> und sich vorallem auch aus kennen!



Das hast du bei deinem "Freund" auch gedacht.


----------



## Tim1974 (9. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Solche Unterstellungen solltest du besser lassen.



Du führst es doch gerade wieder vor... 



Venom89 schrieb:


> Uh jetzt hat der ehemalige Freund sogar eine Webseite. Zeig Mal her...



Hat er nicht mehr, ich hab auch seit vielen Jahren keinen Kontakt mehr zu ihm.
Nun wirst du wahrscheinlich gleich drauf los poltern, von wegen ich hätte mir das alles nur ausgedacht und hier besser da zu stehen, weißt du was, von mir aus denk das, ist mir nämlich völlig wuppe.



Venom89 schrieb:


> Das bezweifel ich aufgrund der obigen Ausführungen des Users stark.
> Aber irgendetwas strahlt ganz gewaltig in deinem Umfeld.



Siehe meinen ersten Satz! 



Venom89 schrieb:


> Ich glaube du kaufst gar nichts.



 Warts ab. 
Es ließe sich jedenfalls weitaus umweltfreundlichere IT-Hardware herstellen, inklusive Gehäuse. Man sieht ja auch, daß es immer wieder Tendenzen dahin gab, fing mit dem RoHS an, ebenso strahlungsarme Monitore, vorallem damals bei den Röhrenmonitoren war das ja noch ein wichtigeres Thema.



Venom89 schrieb:


> Wer hat hier denn geprollt? Behauptungen aufstellen und dann ausweichen



Ich hab teils wiedergegeben, was ich von besagtem Freund gehört habe und teils auch eigene Thesen aufgestellt, die müssen keineswegs richtig sein, es ist sicherlich vieles nicht ganz richtig, was ich äußere, was ja ganz normal ist, ich bin ja nicht du! 



Venom89 schrieb:


> Du machst dir seit über 10 Jahren oder mehr? Gedanken um EMVU und hast nicht den funken einer Ahnung.
> Das ist traurig.



Du hast es mir jedenfalls nicht erklären können und das wo du ja anscheinend meinst alles zu wissen was mit PCs zu tun hat. 
Die einzigen hier im Thread, die wirklich versucht haben das Thema zu diskutieren, waren Tetrahydrocanabinol, JoM79, Sverre und dekay55 und vielleicht noch 1-2, die mir gerade nicht einfallen, zudenen aber ganz sicher nicht du und pope82 gehören.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (9. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Tim sag mal willst du mich veräppeln? 

Jetzt kommt ein Berufskollege in den Thread der dir das Gleiche sagt wie ich über EMV und du glaubst ihn mehr als mir? Der sich über mehrere Threads schon mit dem Thema deiner angenommen hat und dir mehr als deutlich gemacht hat, das der EMV Schutz eines PC-Gehäuses gleich null ist.... der Hinweis mit der Plauener Spitze die genauso gut schützt war durchaus ernst gemeint.


----------



## Venom89 (9. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Hat er nicht mehr, ich hab auch seit vielen Jahren keinen Kontakt mehr zu ihm.
> Nun wirst du wahrscheinlich gleich drauf los poltern, von wegen ich hätte mir das alles nur ausgedacht und hier besser da zu stehen, weißt du was, von mir aus denk das, ist mir nämlich völlig wuppe.



Alles klar.





Tim1974 schrieb:


> Siehe meinen ersten Satz!








Tim1974 schrieb:


> Warts ab.



Wir warten und warten und warten...



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich hab teils wiedergegeben, was ich von besagtem Freund gehört habe und teils auch eigene Thesen aufgestellt, die müssen keineswegs richtig sein, es ist sicherlich vieles nicht ganz richtig, was ich äußere, was ja ganz normal ist



In 10 Jahren hast du also nichts herausgefunden. Starke Leistung.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> ich bin ja nicht du!



Kindergarten



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Du hast es mir jedenfalls nicht erklären können und das wo du ja anscheinend meinst alles zu wissen was mit PCs zu tun hat.



Behaupte ich das? 
Sobald du dich angegriffen fühlst kommen diese kindischen Äußerungen. 



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Die einzigen hier im Thread, die wirklich versucht haben das Thema zu diskutieren, waren Tetrahydrocanabinol, JoM79, Sverre und dekay55 und vielleicht noch 1-2, die mir gerade nicht einfallen, zudenen aber ganz sicher nicht du und pope82 gehören.



Und alle hast du nun vergrault. Herzlichen Glückwunsch.
Sollte dir zu denken geben.


----------



## Tim1974 (9. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Tim sag mal willst du mich veräppeln?
> 
> Jetzt kommt ein Berufskollege in den Thread der dir das Gleiche sagt wie ich über EMV und du glaubst ihn mehr als mir? Der sich über mehrere Threads schon mit dem Thema deiner angenommen hat und dir mehr als deutlich gemacht hat, das der EMV Schutz eines PC-Gehäuses gleich null ist....



Nein, will ich nicht!
Aber zwei Meinungen sind nunmal besser als nur eine.
Ich kann ja von dem geschriebenen sowieso nur sehr bedingt auf die Person und deren wirkliche Ahnung dahinter schließen (was jetzt kein Angriff ist!), aber wir sind nunmal alle nur virtuell hier und niemand weiß, wieviel sein gegenüber wirklich weiß, oder ob der jenige nur meint zu wissen.
Dekay55 hat das sehr schön ausgeführt (hast du zwar auch), aber es war die zweite Meinung, die mehr oder minder die gleiche Aussage hatte und an seinen Ausführungen zuvor zum Thema Steckdosenleistungen, habe ich ebenfalls gemerkt, daß er wirklich Ahnung hat und ebenso das er anscheinend generell vorsichtig ist.

Ist das so unlogisch, oder unverständlich, daß man sich die erste Meinung merkt, aber noch nicht gleich übernimmt und desto mehr das gleiche schreiben, dann immer sicherer wird?


----------



## Tim1974 (9. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Und weiter zum Thema, was haltet ihr von dem hier?:
Fractal Design ARC R2 Midi-Tower - schwarz Window

Hat zwar ein Fenster, aber das wird mir langsam immer mehr egal.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (9. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Ja na den Steckerleisten Spruch hätte ich auch noch kommentiert, denn das war wirklich fahrlässig, aber ich nehme mein Phone selten zum abendlichen Training mit... sorry. 

Gut,  das es auch schlechte Elekroinstallateure ist mir durchaus bewusst, dein "befreundeter"  war ja auch so ein "Kollege" anstatt das er sagt, das er keine Ahnung von dem Thema hat,  erzählt er dir was vom Pferd und macht dir sogar noch zusätzlich Angst mit einer hohen Strafe bei Missachtung irgendwelcher Vorschriften die sich gar nicht um das Thema EMV kümmern.  (ist übrigens immer noch nicht zu verwechseln mit EMVU).

Das ich mache Sachen nicht so direkt erkläre und auch mal "Bilder mahle" liegt in meiner Art anderen Dinge zu erklären... dem Gegenüber obliegt, dann nur die Bilder so zu deuten, daß sie im Hirn den passenden Abdruck hinterlassen. Wie mein bildhafter Vergleich mit der Plauener Spitze vor einem Loch in der Seitenwand sieht schick aus und bringt, das Selbe wie die geschlossene zum Thema EMVU. 

Auch das deine Haut dich schützt bei so niederfrequenten Strahlungen war durchaus ernst gemeint... der PC ist ja schließlich kein Magnetron oder Röntgenröhre weder die Strahlungsform noch deren Stärke verlässt den PC! 

Ich habe dir das über mehrere Threads mit mehreren Beispielen erklärt und bin mit meiner Meinung nicht einen Deut vom Leitfaden EMVU abgewichen hab dir sogar erklärt, das EMV und EMVU prüfungenunterschiedliche Sachen beinhaltet , trotzdem verwendest du immer noch den EMV der mit dir und deiner Angst nichts zu tun hat.

Daraus sollte man doch schon erkennen können, daß deine erste Quelle einfach Müll erzählt hat und ich war ja nicht der Einzige der sich deiner angenommen hat. Wie viele Meinungen brauchst du denn, wenn von 3 Meinungen sich zwei decken wird die Wahrscheinlichkeit doch recht hoch sein, das die zwei Meinungen wohl mehr Wahrheit beinhalten als die Erste und ich hab ja sogar noch Links gepostet die du dir anschauen konntest

Erzähl mal was brauchst du denn noch? Beim nächsten Thema von dir bin ich dann vorbereiteter... 

Edit: Zu deiner Frage... kauf es wenn es dir gefällt und deinen Anforderungen genügt, oder sollte ich eher die Anforderungen gegenüber der verbauenden Hardware genügt schreiben? Die ist ja leichter zufrieden zu stellen als der gute Tim.


----------



## Tim1974 (10. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Erzähl mal was brauchst du denn noch? Beim nächsten Thema von dir bin ich dann vorbereiteter...



Ist doch alles gut soweit, ich hab mir anscheinend wegen Fenster und Co. zu unrecht Sorgen gemacht und kann mir so die Gehäusewahl sehr erleichtern.
Auch wenn du ja schriebst daß das CE-Zertifikat keinen Wert auf dem Gehäuse oder Karton hätte, gehe ich dennoch mal stark davon aus, daß PC-Gehäuse mit Plastikteilen oder Fenster verboten worden wären, wenn es dadurch wiederholt zu Störungen in der Umgebung gekommen wäre, richtig?
Das Gegenteil scheint aber der Fall zu sein, die Gehäuse mit Fenster schießen wie Pilze aus dem Boden und ohne Fenster bekommt man kaum noch was, also wird das schon nicht so schlimm sein.

Neben der Aussage von dem befreundeten Elektriker damals hat mich aber dennoch irritiert, das ich meine auf dem Karton meines Casetek C1080 gelesen zu haben, das dieses Gehäuse eine besonders gute EM-Abschirmung hätte, oder ähnlich. Es hat ja auch rundum Blech, also auch vor jedem Lüfter, jedem 5,25" Slot usw. darum bin ich dann natürlich erstmal irritiert, wenn ich nach neuen Gehäusen suche und die auf einmal überall da nur nach Plastik haben und kein Wort mehr über die EMV verloren wird.



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Edit: Zu deiner Frage... kauf es wenn es dir gefällt und deinen Anforderungen genügt, oder sollte ich eher die Anforderungen gegenüber der verbauenden Hardware genügt schreiben? Die ist ja leichter zufrieden zu stellen als der gute Tim.



Am liebsten würde ich mir aus allen ca. 1500 Gehäusen bei Caseking eines zusammenstellen, also alle Teile die mir gefallen kombinieren und so ein Supergehäuse erschaffen!


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (10. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ist doch alles gut soweit, ich hab mir anscheinend wegen Fenster und Co. zu unrecht Sorgen gemacht und kann mir so die Gehäusewahl sehr erleichtern.



Noch ein Zitat das ich mir zurechtlegen werde.  




> Auch wenn du ja schriebst daß das CE-Zertifikat keinen Wert auf dem Gehäuse oder Karton hätte, gehe ich dennoch mal stark davon aus, daß PC-Gehäuse mit Plastikteilen oder Fenster verboten worden wären, wenn es dadurch wiederholt zu Störungen in der Umgebung gekommen wäre, richtig?



Möglich bei auffälliger Häufigkeit durchaus vorstellbar, aber wir wissen auch das Tabak und Alkohol schädlich sind... von Verboten ist aber nicht nichts zu sehen. 



> Das Gegenteil scheint aber der Fall zu sein, die Gehäuse mit Fenster schießen wie Pilze aus dem Boden und ohne Fenster bekommt man kaum noch was, also wird das schon nicht so schlimm sein.



Wie ich dir bereits erklärt habe... Sorgen um Nichts. 



> Neben der Aussage von dem befreundeten Elektriker damals hat mich aber dennoch irritiert, das ich meine auf dem Karton meines Casetek C1080 gelesen zu haben, das dieses Gehäuse eine besonders gute EM-Abschirmung hätte, oder ähnlich. Es hat ja auch rundum Blech, also auch vor jedem Lüfter, jedem 5,25" Slot usw. darum bin ich dann natürlich erstmal irritiert, wenn ich nach neuen Gehäusen suche und die auf einmal überall da nur nach Plastik haben und kein Wort mehr über die EMV verloren wird.



Schon mal von Werbesprüchen gehört die dem Käufer Sicherheit suggerieren sollen wo kein Bedarf besteht? Das RoHS Symbol auf so einem Case ist genauso ein Werbe Bla-Bla. 





> Am liebsten würde ich mir aus allen ca. 1500 Gehäusen bei Caseking eines zusammenstellen, also alle Teile die mir gefallen kombinieren und so ein Supergehäuse erschaffen!



Gut... dann zähl mal wirklich alle Sachen auf die dir wichtig (wirklich wichtig) sind... nicht das ich das nicht schon mal von dir verlangt hätte, denn eine klare Linie ist ja jetzt wohl machbar.... wenn die Angst um elektromagnetische Strahlung so gemildert wurde das dir das schon egal zu sein scheint. 

PS: Ich glaube mich dunkel an eine Aussage von dir erinnern zu können per PN, das dir mein Gehäuse auch gefallen könnte. Es hat 140 mm Lüfteröffnungen und glaube mir trotz 5x140mm die reinblasen (4 allein auf Radiatoren)  und nur ein Lüfter der raus bläst sind im Inneren momentan 38 °C , ein Netzteil-Tunnel,  schwarz und klein ohne Schnickschnack super mit Glasreiniger zu reinigen und wenn man keine Beleuchtung haben will sieht man auch nichts von der verbauten Hardware.


----------



## dekay55 (10. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Abductee schrieb:


> @dekay55
> 
> Ein FI hat nur eine Aufgabe: Personenschutz. Der N wird deswegen angeschlossen um den rückfliesenden Strom zu messen. Einen Kurzschluss gegen N juckt den FI überhaupt nicht.



Du hast natürlich recht, es war halt sehr vereinfacht und eher leienhaft ausgedrückt, wenn man es genau nimmt ist es ein Fehlstromschalter der einfach den Potential unterschied erfasst, FI könnt man auch überlisten solang es kein RCD ist. Und auslösen tun sie ja auch erst bei 20mA. Interessanterweise könnt man ein FI auch zu den Störgeräten einordnen, immerhin sind dort Magnetspulen drinne.... hach ja ich schweif ab. Zu den anderen sachen sag ich jetzt mal nix, zumal das auch jemand näher erklärt hat warum dies so ist. Ich geh halt nur grob auf das geschriebene ein, wenn ich bei allen in die Materie gehen würde, dann hätt mein Beitrag allein wohl schon 2-3 Seiten. 



Aber um mal wieder zum Thema zurück zu kommen. 

Quizfrage, was muss man eher Schützen, sich vor der Strahlung des PC´s oder den PC vor der Strahlung der umgebung....... 
Es ist lezteres, nimm mal nen Mikrocontroller definiere einen Input Pin ohne Pullup Wiederstand und ließ mal aus was Passiert, und jetzt stell dir mal vor was die Atmosphärenstrahlung anrichten würde wenn man sie loslassen würde auf ein Bus System mit Cmos oder TTL Signalen, glaub mir der PC würde nichtmal ins Bios Booten vermutlich nichtmal angehen. Oder anders gesagt, die Kritischen stellen sind bereits nach allen Regeln der HF Schaltung Geschirmt. Das ein PC massiv Strahlen würde ist einfach reiner schwachsinn, wenn er Strahlen würde dann müsste in Deutschland dem Land der Gesetzen der Norm und der Regeln, dem Land der Ordentlichkeit ein Warnhinweis sein, oder ein Prüfzeichen. 

Und jetzt enkräftige ich dir auf einen Schlag diesen Schwachsinn mit Radio und TV Empfang, 
Fakt 1 : Welcher bereich senden Radio und TV Terrestrisch ? UKW bis 47-68, 87.5 - 174-230mhz, DVB-T mit ähnlichen lücken bis hoch zu 1492mhz, 
Fakt 2 : Hast du irgendwelche Komponenten im PC die genau mit diesen Frequzenzen Arbeiten ? Wenn ja was haben diese Bauteile für einen Stromverbrauch, was haben sie für ein Gehäuse ? Und was haben sie für eine Anbindung an die Leiterplatine ? 
Ich sags dir jetzt schon keiner der Faktoren würde zutreffen um auch nur annähernd ne Störstrahlung zu senden die dein TV im Gleichen Raum empfangen würde genau auf den Frequenzen die von Bundesamt freigegeben wurden ? 
Damals im CB Funkt da war das ne Problematik jap, ich kann mich noch sehr gut dran errinern, nen Illegaler 25Watt Brenner ( Sendeverstärker ) Das ding haste angeworfen und im umkreis von 20 meter hats alles gestört,  das haste 2-3 tage gemacht, dann stand nen Peilwagen von der Deutschen Bundespost vor der Tür ( so nette Gelbe VW T2 mit ner Antenne aufm Dach ) das alles war in den 80er Jahren ...... 
Wenn ich mich nicht komplett Täusche dann ist ein Privatsender mit maximal 2 Watt erlaubt ( falls ich mich täusche bitte korrigieren, ist bisl her das ich mit Funktechnik rumgespielt hab ) und dein PC wird niemals 2 Watt gezielt irgendwo hin senden. 
Damals übrigens schon 10 mal nicht, denn die Kisten von Damals strahlen noch viel viel weniger und sind dementsprechend auch weniger anfällig, hat schon nen grund warum in Raumsonden noch "alte" PowerPC CPU´s benutzt werden die im Amiga zum einsatz gekommen sind ! Die berüchtigte 68er Serie allerdings in Metallisch Geschirmten Gehäuse das die Kosmische Strahlung die Chips nicht zerstört. 

Also Kurzum das mit den Störungen hat kein Hand und Fuß, wenn das so wäre dann dürfte kein PC Gehäuse verkauft werden, mal ganz zu schweigen von nem offenen Teststand wo das Mainboard nur auf nem Schlitten frei liegt, und sowas in Deutschland so ganz ohne Warnhinweis ? 
Es ist leider Gottes einfach dieses Typische Esoterik gerede, genauso wie Freie Energie und Wasserstoff Generatoren die Mehr Strom erzeugen als die verbrauchen, das problem ist einfach man bekommt keine belege dafür. 

BTW. Du kannst dein Handy sofern es ein Smartphone ist mit Kompass Funktion auch zum Messen und Detektieren von Magnetfeldern nutzen, das ist zwar nur grob und nicht 100% aber es funktioniert weil in deinem Handy ein Hall Sensor verbaut ist, dieser misst die Ständige Strahlung der Magnetfelder am Nord und Südpol und wertet sie aus, damit kannst du auch Gauß bzw Tesla Messen, Also die Magnetische Flußdichte.  

Achja eine Quizfrage hätt ich noch  
Hast du in der Küche ne Mikrowelle ? 
Ne Mikrowelle funktioniert nach dem Prinzip der Strahlung, die Strahlung bringt die Wasserstoff Moleküle zum drehen und dadurch erhitzt diese sich, Strahlung = Kinetische Energie = Wärme 
Mikrowellen bzw das Magentron was das Magnetfeld erzeugt, üblicherweise 2.544 GHZ ( ja jetzt bewegen wir uns in dem Bereich von einer CPU ) 
eine Mikrowelle verbrauch um die 800 Watt im Durchschnitt, es bringt Fleisch grade zu zum Kochen, man kann es sehr schön beobachten durch das "SICHTFENSTER" in der Mikrowelle. 
Denk mal kurz nach, du hast ne 2.544 ghz CPU die eine Verlustleistung von 65Watt hat, gegen eine Mikrowelle die auf 2.544 GHZ ein Magnetfeld erzeugt mit 800Watt die du schön durch ein Sichtfenster beobachten kannst.  
Schonmal nen Peilwagen von der Regierung vor der Tür gehabt weil die Mikrowelle stunde Stunde an war ? 

Das war natürlich jetzt alles extrem laienhaft ausgedrückt, aber ich denke auf dieser ebene wirds eher verstanden als wenn ich jetzt mit brutalen Fachwissen um mich Werfe. 


Achja in den 80 und 90er Jahren gab es doch Tatsächlich mal am PC ein Gerät was auch Massiv gestrahlt hat, und was man auch 100 Meter weit weg noch Orten konnte, das war der Gute alte Röhrenmonitor, allerdings sitzt da auch nen Elektronenbeschleuniger drinne der eine Enorme Leistung benötigt, und selbst die wurden in den 90er jahren durch unsere Gesetze Entschärft und die Beschleunigungsspannung reduziert.  Nichts desto trotz war es möglich über die Interferenzen mittels eines spezial empfängers das Bild von einem Röhrenmonitor einfach nur über die Stör Interferenzen in der Luft über 50 Meter auf einen Anderen Clonen konnte, so wurde damals Spionage vom KGB, CIA, und BND betrieben, der CCC hat ein sehr interessantes Whitepaper dazu und auch öffentlich gezeigt das dies Funktioniert. Aber das bezog sich auf Röhrenmonitore und selbst die haben nichts stören dürfen.  Ich kenn das selbst auch nur aus den 80er und frühen 90er jahren, wenn mal wieder jemand seinen CB Funk Brenner angeworfen hat. Was ich heut eher kenne sind die ganzen Störeinstreuungen ins Netz die dafür sorgen das wir ein super dreckiges Stromnetz haben.  


Ohne es persönlich zu meinen, aber ich hab ein wenig das Gefühl das ich wahrscheinlich sogar auf Psychologischer Ebene die Falschaussagen entkräftigen kann, 
mir macht das ganze einen gewissen eindruck als hätte es was Wahnhaftes, denn scheinbar hat man dich nur gefüttert mit Panik und Angst mache, aber dabei vollkommen die Sachlichen Fakten außer acht gelassen bzw dir erklärt warum den diese Gefahr so groß ist das man Angst und Panik haben muss.  Das geht gegen jede Logik, der einzige Grund warum ein Mensch entgegen jede Logik handelt, agiert, oder Denkt liegt in Emotionen, Angst und Panik sind solche Emotionen die Stark genug sind um das Logische denken zu "überlagern" Liebe wäre auch so eine Emotion ( wer kennt es nicht, "Liebe macht Blind" ) 
Allerdings handelt ein Mensch in diesen Situationen nach Mustern, und ein klein wenig lese ich aus den beschreibungen ein Muster von einem Menschen mit einer Paranoiden Zwangserkrankung, Das sind Wahnvorstellungen, spätestens bei der sache mit der RegTP würde ich skeptisch werden und das genaustens hinterfragen. Frage an dich, wer in der Heutigen zeit hat ne Ahnung davon wohin er sich wenden muss wenn sein TV Empfang gestört ist ? Wer wendet sich direkt an die Behörde ? Man muss schon bisl arg panisch und irrational denken um von Geöffneter PC Seitenwand auf Massive Strahlung und Störsender bis hin zu RegTP und empfindliche Rechnungen. Hey wir leben hier in nem Rechtsstaat dir muss erstmal irgendwas nachgewiesen werden bevor du wegen einen Verstoss gegen ein Gesetz Zahlen musst. _Nur die GEZ darf dir in Deutschland irgendwas in Rechnung stellen ( Sorry das konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen ) 

Wie schon gesagt, das soll keinesfalls ein Angriff auf eine Person sein, zumal ich diese Person nicht kenne. Genauso wenig wie das abwertend sein soll, wie gesagt ich sehe solche dinge als das was sie sind, als Erkrankung und nicht "der is bekloppt, der hat nen schuss" Vieleicht liegt da nen funke wahrheit in meiner "these" die dir weiter die Augen öffnet.

BTW hör auf THC ich hab schon mehrere Kompetente Beiträge gemerkt und er hat auch recht mit dem was er schreibt hier.


----------



## Tim1974 (10. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Gut... dann zähl mal wirklich alle Sachen auf die dir wichtig (wirklich wichtig) sind... nicht das ich das nicht schon mal von dir verlangt hätte, denn eine klare Linie ist ja jetzt wohl machbar.... wenn die Angst um elektromagnetische Strahlung so gemildert wurde das dir das schon egal zu sein scheint.



Gut ok:

1.) Einbaumöglichkeiten für Lüfter: 2x 140mm vorne, 1x 140mm unten im Boden, 1x 140mm in der Rückwand, 2x 140mm im Deckel.
2.) Aller Lüftungsgitter wie das von Lian Li hinten in der Rückwand, also verchromter dicker Draht, kein ausgestanztes Mesh, optimiert auf maximalen Luftdurchsatz.
3.) Wirklich effektive Staubfilter vorne und unten, oben im Deckel eine Verschlussplatte, die den Rechner oben staubdicht macht und mit dem Einschalten und Anlaufen der Lüfter oben automatisch öffnet.
4.) schlichtes, elegantes Design vorzugsweise in silber oder weiß
5.) hohe Materialstärke, mindestens 1mm SECC Stahl oder Alu mit gleicher Stabilität
6.) keine Dämmung, wäre da ja eh quatsch bei der Materialstärke
7.) Front und Deckel ebenfalls aus Metall, einfach weil ich Plastik nicht mag und es billig wirkt
8.) Stütze für schwere Grafikkarten und CPU-Towerkühler, die sich individuell einstellen lassen
9.) Gute Netzteilbelüftung hinten unten und Schutzblech überm Netzteil, damit keine unnötige Wärme vom Netzteil die Grafikkarte mit erwärmt.
10.) Keine übermäßigen Ausmaße, gerade groß genug um alles gut unterzubringen, Gehäusebreite etwa 25 cm, Höhe etwa 50 cm und Tiefe etwa 50 cm.
11.) Reichlich Platz hinterm Mainboardtray für dicke Kabelstränge und zwei SATA-SSDs, mindestens 3 cm.
12.) gummierte Kabeldurchführungen im Mainboardtray
13.) Mainboardtray einfach herausnehmbar, für eine leichte Montage der Komponenten
14.) Lüftersteuerung für mindestens 7 Lüfter und stufenlose Regelung per PWM oder DC.
15.) Am Frontpanel 4 USB Anschlüsse und Audio, Reset und Power, außerdem ein Display in dem man die Lüfterdrehzahlen ablesen kann.

So würde das perfekte Gehäuse für mich sein, und wohlbemerkt ohne Schnickschnack wie Beleuchtung, Fenster oder irgendwelche lächerliche Alien-Optik. Äußerlich einfach schlicht und elegant mit hochwertiger Materialanmutung, innerlich hoch funktionell.


----------



## Tim1974 (10. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



dekay55 schrieb:


> Quizfrage, was muss man eher Schützen, sich vor der Strahlung des PC´s oder den PC vor der Strahlung der umgebung.......
> Es ist lezteres, nimm mal nen Mikrocontroller definiere einen Input Pin ohne Pullup Wiederstand und ließ mal aus was Passiert, und jetzt stell dir mal vor was die Atmosphärenstrahlung anrichten würde wenn man sie loslassen würde auf ein Bus System mit Cmos oder TTL Signalen, glaub mir der PC würde nichtmal ins Bios Booten vermutlich nichtmal angehen.



Ja, daß der PC mir wohl nicht schadet und den TV und Radioempfang nicht stören wird, hab ich ja verstanden, aber ich will ebenso wenig daß der PC selbst  gestört oder beschädigt wird durch EM-Wellen, die von anderswo kommen.



dekay55 schrieb:


> Achja eine Quizfrage hätt ich noch
> Hast du in der Küche ne Mikrowelle ?
> Ne Mikrowelle funktioniert nach dem Prinzip der Strahlung, die Strahlung bringt die Wasserstoff Moleküle zum drehen und dadurch erhitzt diese sich, Strahlung = Kinetische Energie = Wärme
> Mikrowellen bzw das Magentron was das Magnetfeld erzeugt, üblicherweise 2.544 GHZ ( ja jetzt bewegen wir uns in dem Bereich von einer CPU )
> ...



Eine Mikrowelle lehne ich wegen der Strahlung ab, das ist aber wieder ein anderes Thema und andere Dosis. Damals als die Dinger auf den Mark kamen, sagten manche, man solle wärend das Gerät läuft mal besser aus der Küche gehen, bis sie Ping macht und fertig ist, wegen der Strahlung.
Essen würde ich aus einer Mikrowelle auch nicht regelmäßig wollen, wenn es hier und da mal passiert ist es mir aber egal. Ich hatte sogar mal selbst eine für paar Jahre, aber so denaturiertes Zeug will ich nicht mehr essen.

Aber das Beispiel ist nicht schlecht, wenn die Mikrowelle 800  Watt hat und 2,5 GHz, der PC bzw. die CPU aber 4 GHz und 105 Watt, ist das doch etwa ein 1/8 der Strahlung, oder versteh ich das falsch?
Die Mikrowelle läuft aber nur ca. 5 Minuten, wärend dessen ich die Küche verlassen habe, der PC läuft manchmal 8 Stunden am Stück und ich sitze direkt daneben.

Oder ist da irgendwo noch ein Denkfehler drinn?



dekay55 schrieb:


> Ohne es persönlich zu meinen, aber ich hab ein wenig das Gefühl das ich wahrscheinlich sogar auf Psychologischer Ebene die Falschaussagen entkräftigen kann,
> mir macht das ganze einen gewissen eindruck als hätte es was Wahnhaftes, denn scheinbar hat man dich nur gefüttert mit Panik und Angst mache, aber dabei vollkommen die Sachlichen Fakten außer acht gelassen bzw dir erklärt warum den diese Gefahr so groß ist das man Angst und Panik haben muss.  Das geht gegen jede Logik, der einzige Grund warum ein Mensch entgegen jede Logik handelt, agiert, oder Denkt liegt in Emotionen, Angst und Panik sind solche Emotionen die Stark genug sind um das Logische denken zu "überlagern" Liebe wäre auch so eine Emotion ( wer kennt es nicht, "Liebe macht Blind" )
> Allerdings handelt ein Mensch in diesen Situationen nach Mustern, und ein klein wenig lese ich aus den beschreibungen ein Muster von einem Menschen mit einer Paranoiden Zwangserkrankung, Das sind Wahnvorstellungen, spätestens bei der sache mit der RegTP würde ich skeptisch werden und das genaustens hinterfragen.



Hier allerdings muß ich dir erstmals deutlich widersprechen, weil ich mich mit der Thematik etwas aus kenne. 
Paranoia und Zwänge sind zwei völlig unterschiedliche Dinge, also unterschiedliche Krankheitsbilder. Jemand mit Zwängen erkennt die Realität sehr wohl, er hat eben nur mehr Angst, Befürchtungen und Katastrophenphantasien, die im Hinterkopf immer mit laufen, jedoch wird er beim Fragen nach der Wahrscheinlichkeit wissen, das diese meist extrem gering ist.
Jemand mit Paranoia oder Wahn fühlt sich aber verfolgt und bedroht und erkennt die Realität gar nicht mehr richtig, der jenige ist dann auch für Argumente nicht mehr zugänglich.
Beides sind schlimme Krankheitsbilder, aber sie sind sehr unterschiedlich.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (10. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Gut nun kennen wir dein Traumgehäuse, aber das dort Kompromisse eingegangen werden müssen dürfte dir auch klar sein.

Allein eine Lüftersteuerung die das bietet was du willst,  ist als Zusatzbauteil wohl erhältlich, aber für einen Gehäusehersteller der den Mainstream bedienen will,  wäre so eine Steuerung eine erhöhte Supportleistung (weil da etwas mehr  Elektronik als ein Potentiometer oder ein Dreiwege-Schalter verbaut werden müsste) und würde eine satte Erhöhung vom Endpreis bedeuten.

Wenn ich die Muße habe werde ich mal alle Punkte abklappern und meine Gedanken zu äußern, um hier mal auf einen Konsens zu kommen... ich hoffe wirklich inständig, das es nicht so müßig wird wie in der EMVU-Sache. 

Ich und bestimmt auch einige Andere aus diesem Thread werden dir weiterhelfen, aber bitte enttäusche uns nicht wieder, wenn trotz Ankündigung hier wieder nur gelabert wird anstatt gekauft. Denn dann werde ich dich auf die Ignore Liste setzen.... mich hat bisher noch nie einer dazu verleitet, aber völlig ernsthaft bei dir mache ich dann eine Ausnahme.


----------



## EyRaptor (10. April 2018)

*AW: GehÃ¤use mit Fenster und EMV?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Aber das Beispiel ist nicht schlecht, wenn die Mikrowelle 800  Watt hat und 2,5 GHz, der PC bzw. die CPU aber 4 GHz und 105 Watt, ist das doch etwa ein 1/8 der Strahlung, oder versteh ich das falsch?
> Die Mikrowelle läuft aber nur ca. 5 Minuten, wärend dessen ich die Küche verlassen habe, der PC läuft manchmal 8 Stunden am Stück und ich sitze direkt daneben.
> 
> Oder ist da irgendwo noch ein Denkfehler drinn?



Da kannst du dir mal diese kleine Wikipediaseite zum Gemüt führen. CPU-Leistungsaufnahme – Wikipedia


> Die pro Zeiteinheit aufgenommene Energie ist gleich der abgegebenen Wärmemenge einer CPU (Verlustleistung[1][2]), da sie die aufgenommene Energie nur in Form von Wärme abzugeben vermag.
> 
> CPUs in ihren verschiedenen Erscheinungsformen benötigen eine gewisse Menge an elektrischer Energie. Diese Energie wird durch Wärme, die sowohl durch das Schalten der Elemente selbst (wie zum Beispiel Transistoren oder Vakuumröhren) erzeugt wird, abgegeben, als auch durch Wärme, die durch den reinen Widerstand der elektronischen Schaltungen erzeugt wird. Bei Überlegungen zum CPU-Design spielt Wärmeentwicklung eine wichtige Rolle.



Eine Mikrowelle soll strahlen um Molekühle anzuregen um etwas aufzuwärmen, während eine CPU wirklich nur rechnen soll.
Mikrowellenherd – Wikipedia hast du soetwas in deiner CPU? Nein?

Die Spulen der Spannungsversorgung der CPU z.B. haben ihr eigenes kleines Magnetfeld und man benötigt sie für die Funktion des PCs, ansonsten würde die CPU anstatt z.B. 1,15V dann 12V in kleinen Impulsen abbekommen.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (10. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Aufgrund deiner Kriterien für ein Traumgehäuse (wie ich in einem anderen Thread gelesen habe, ist dir ja ein Hersteller mit Hauptsitz in Europa wichtig) kommt für dich nur eine Sache in Frage:

Selbst bauen.
Hattest du da nicht sogar schon Pläne oder verwechsel ich dich gerade?

Ernsthafter Vorschlag: Be quiet Dark Base 900.

1.) Einbaumöglichkeiten für Lüfter: 2x 140mm vorne, 1x 140mm unten im Boden, 1x 140mm in der Rückwand, 2x 140mm im Deckel.
- Check

2.) Aller Lüftungsgitter wie das von Lian Li hinten in der Rückwand, also verchromter dicker Draht, kein ausgestanztes Mesh, optimiert auf maximalen Luftdurchsatz.
- es sind vernünftige Lüftungsgitter vorhanden. Das sollte doch reichen, oder?

3.) Wirklich effektive Staubfilter vorne und unten, oben im Deckel eine Verschlussplatte, die den Rechner oben staubdicht macht und mit dem Einschalten und Anlaufen der Lüfter oben automatisch öffnet.
- staubdicht geht nicht, wenn Luft von außen hinen gelang. Aber aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich dir sagen, dass die Staubfilter wirklich gut sind. 
Deine automatische Verschlussplatte, welche sich beim Einschalten automatisch öffnet, muss noch erfunden werden. 
Spoiler: Wird wohl so schnell nicht.

4.) schlichtes, elegantes Design vorzugsweise in silber oder weiß
- schlicht und elegant ja. Schwarz auch ok?

5.) hohe Materialstärke, mindestens 1mm SECC Stahl oder Alu mit gleicher Stabilität
- 1mm SECC-Stahl. Check.

6.) keine Dämmung, wäre da ja eh quatsch bei der Materialstärke
- hast du dennoch. Hier ahne ich schlimmes, wenn ich dein Thread zu den verwendeten Stoffen bei der Dämmung anschaue. Wird wohl nicht den Wunsch-Material sein.

7.) Front und Deckel ebenfalls aus Metall, einfach weil ich Plastik nicht mag und es billig wirkt
- Front ist aus Metall. Deckel musst du leider selbst fertigen.

8.) Stütze für schwere Grafikkarten und CPU-Towerkühler, die sich individuell einstellen lassen
- die gibt es im Zubehörmarkt, muss ja nicht unbedingt beim Case dabei sein.

9.) Gute Netzteilbelüftung hinten unten und Schutzblech überm Netzteil, damit keine unnötige Wärme vom Netzteil die Grafikkarte mit erwärmt.
- Hier gibt es einen User im Forum, welcher Netzteilabdeckungen für das Dark Base selbst fertigt.

10.) Keine übermäßigen Ausmaße, gerade groß genug um alles gut unterzubringen, Gehäusebreite etwa 25 cm, Höhe etwa 50 cm und Tiefe etwa 50 cm.
- Breite 24cm, Höhe 59cm, Länge 58cm. Ich ahne schon, zu groß?!

11.) Reichlich Platz hinterm Mainboardtray für dicke Kabelstränge und zwei SATA-SSDs, mindestens 3 cm.
- Reichlich Platz ist vorhanden. Habe dort meine ganzen Kabel-Verlängerungen untergebracht, selbst der Stecker für das 24-Pin-Kabel war sehr einfach unter zu bringen.

12.) gummierte Kabeldurchführungen im Mainboardtray
- Check

13.) Mainboardtray einfach herausnehmbar, für eine leichte Montage der Komponenten
- Check

14.) Lüftersteuerung für mindestens 7 Lüfter und stufenlose Regelung per PWM oder DC.
- Check (sofern Adapter ok sind)

15.) Am Frontpanel 4 USB Anschlüsse und Audio, Reset und Power, außerdem ein Display in dem man die Lüfterdrehzahlen ablesen kann.
- Check bis auf das Display. Hier musst du auch den Zubehörmarkt bemühen.


Irgendwie habe ich leider das Gefühl, das Dark Base wird auch nicht das Gehäuse deiner Träume sein. 

Aber mal eine ernsthafte Frage: Glaubst du wirklich, dass du es jemals schaffen wirst, deine Anforderungen zu befriedigen? Fällt es dir so schwer, einfach mal zu akzeptieren, dass etwas nicht ideal ist und dies dann einfach annehmen?
Du wirst kein Gehäuse finden, was alle deine Anforderungen erfüllt.
Bis auf diese automatisch öffnende und schließende Abdeckung (hier hatte ich übrigend kurz Probleme, dich ernst zu nehmen) kann ich viele deiner Anforderungen sogar nachvollziehen. Und wie du siehst, habe ich mir Mühe gegeben, ein Gehäuse zu finden, welches diese so gut wie möglich erfüllt.


----------



## dekay55 (10. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Bingo der Punkt ist eine Mikrowelle hat extra ein Magnetron was die Strahlen Bündelt damit das überhaupt funktioniert, und die Mikrowelle ist eben dafür ausgelegt die Leistung umzusetzen in ein Magnetfeld, das wirst beim PC nie und nimmer haben. 

Damit dein PC schaden nimmt durch Interferenzen, da müsste schon ein Blitz recht nahe am PC einschlagen, das hatte ich einmal beim Starken Gewitter das mir nen Rechner abgeschmiert ist. Wie schon gesagt die Mainboards bzw Die Platinen sind schon HF schaltungen und gesondert Geschirmt gegen Störeinflüsse, wo du wirklich ne Problematik bekommst wenn du schaltungen mit Microcontrollern selbst baust und programmierst, was ich z.b mache. Da kanns dann eben schnell passieren das man sich ein paar mA und mV einfängt durch ne fehlerhafte schirmung oder weil man keine Design Regeln einhält, und die können eben reichen zwischen einem Bit hin und her zuschalten, vorallem wenn der TTL Pegel zwischen High und Low schon durch 10mA und 1V definiert wird fangen die Eingänge durch die Atmosphärischen Störungen an zu Flattern wie verrückt. Und dann das Dreckige Stromnetz tut sein übriges, 
Apropo glaub mir dein PC wird mehr gestört durch das Stromnetz als durch Umwelt Einflüsse, und selbst das ist dem Teil egal weil zumindest in nem Gescheiten Netzteil die Siebketten ausreichend genug sind um nen "sauberen" Strom zu liefern, 

EyeRaptor hat übrigens auch recht, das Netzteil z.b ist ein Schaltnetzteil, das Arbeitet durch das Prinzip Magnetfeld mit Induktiven Spulen, dazu zählen auch Step Down, Step up und jegliche Inverter schaltung, und davon hats nen ganzen haufen nicht nur im PC, aber das ist zu vernachlässigen.


btw, was Zwänge angeht das weiß ich sehr wohl. Kleines beispiel und das ist kein Witz. 
Als ich  8 war bin ich irgendwann mal nachts aufgewacht, und in der Wohnung war ein Brandgeruch wahrzunehmen, ich bin in die Küche gelaufen und sehe an der Wand eine 3 Fach Steckdose, an der "KaffeMaschine, Brotmaschine, Wasserkocher, angeschlossen war, die Leiste war wiederum an einer Leiste, auf jeden fall schossen aus dem Oberen stecker eine kleine Stichflamme ( Wasserkocher der nicht an war )   Seitdem ist das bei mir zwanghaft geworden jeden Stecker aus der Steckdose zu ziehen wenn ich das Haus verlasse, ich hab jahre gebraucht um das unter Kontrolle zu bringen, und im grunde isses nur mein logischer Sachverstand gepaart mit meinem Wissen die mir das komische ungute Gefühl nehmen wenn ich unterwegs bin, weil nen Kühlschrank kannst nicht einfach mal vom Strom nehmen. 

Witzig erweise passt meine Erfahrung auch sehr gut zur Thematik.


----------



## EyRaptor (10. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> 6.) keine Dämmung, wäre da ja eh quatsch bei der Materialstärke
> - hast du dennoch. Hier ahne ich schlimmes, wenn ich dein Thread zu den verwendeten Stoffen bei der Dämmung anschaue. Wird wohl nicht den Wunsch-Material sein.



@Tim Die Dämmung kann man allerdings auch entfernen, wenn man sie nicht mag.
Da du so viele Anforderungen an ein Gehäuse hast, musst du eben zuerst Kompromisse eingehen und diese dann "herausmodden".

Die einzigen zwei Alternativen wären:
1. Kein PC
2. Auf alles sche***en


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Gut ok:
> 
> 1.) Einbaumöglichkeiten für Lüfter: 2x 140mm vorne, 1x 140mm unten im Boden, 1x 140mm in der Rückwand, 2x 140mm im Deckel.
> 2.) Aller Lüftungsgitter wie das von Lian Li hinten in der Rückwand, also verchromter dicker Draht, kein ausgestanztes Mesh, optimiert auf maximalen Luftdurchsatz.
> ...



eine blöde Frage vielleicht, aber wozu brauchst du 4x USB in der Front?
Ich habe 2x und dazu 1x Type C und wenn einer belegt ist, ist das schon viel -- meist durch den Wlan Dongle für den Xbox Controller, hier und da mal ein USB Stick.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (10. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Threshold schrieb:


> eine blöde Frage vielleicht, aber wozu brauchst du 4x USB in der Front?
> Ich habe 2x und dazu 1x Type C und wenn einer belegt ist, ist das schon viel -- meist durch den Wlan Dongle für den Xbox Controller, hier und da mal ein USB Stick.



Das ist das Einzige, worüber du dich bei dieser Anforderungsliste wunderst?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (10. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Tim wie angekündigt... hier mal meine Gedanken zu den jeweiligen Punkten.

 Bevor hier gleich zu einem Gehäuse geraten wird, wäre es wohl besser den Konsens von Tims Wünschen (Traum PC) und seinen Kompromissen zu erreichen. Sonst wird hier ein Gehäuse nach dem anderen besprochen und der Thread findet nie ein Ende. 



Tim1974 schrieb:


> 1.) Einbaumöglichkeiten für Lüfter: 2x 140mm vorne, 1x 140mm unten im Boden, 1x 140mm in der Rückwand, 2x 140mm im Deckel.



Wiederspricht das nicht ein wenig einem Wunsch nach einem Nerzteiltunnel? Zumindest auf den Lüfter unten kann man hervorragend verzichten. 



> 2.) Aller Lüftungsgitter wie das von Lian Li hinten in der Rückwand, also verchromter dicker Draht, kein ausgestanztes Mesh, optimiert auf maximalen Luftdurchsatz.



Sofern vorhanden gute Idee, aber ich habe auch nur Mesh und hervorragende Temps... wäre also auch nicht wirklich nötig. 



> 3.) Wirklich effektive Staubfilter vorne und unten, oben im Deckel eine Verschlussplatte, die den Rechner oben staubdicht macht und mit dem Einschalten und Anlaufen der Lüfter oben automatisch öffnet.



Das sind eher fromme Wünsche, aber ist ja dein Traum PC daher... effektiven Staubschutz gibt es nur wenn es keine Öffnung im PC gibt mit Lüftern unmöglich (wie schon erwähnt). Wenn du die Deckelfunktion haben willst so wie gewünscht... selber bauen, da du keine Möglichkeit hast (Mangels Werkstatt und Können) darauf verzichten, was natürlich wieder den Wunsch nach Lüftern im Deckel nicht befriedigt. Du schaffst dir also wieder selbst ein Problem... wenn das dein Plan war ist er dir gelungen.  



> 4.) schlichtes, elegantes Design vorzugsweise in silber oder weiß



Also Kastenform und die Farbe ist eher egal,  wenn es den Tower nur in schwarz gibt und er sonst ok ist? 



> 5.) hohe Materialstärke, mindestens 1mm SECC Stahl oder Alu mit gleicher Stabilität



Das heißt sowenig Plastik wie möglich?



> 6.) keine Dämmung, wäre da ja eh quatsch bei der Materialstärke



Eher Quatsch,  weil man bei den Lüftern und der Hardware ja schon auf Lautstärke achtet. Selbst bei Glas ist von außen nichts zu hören, wenn man auf diese Punkte achtet. Das weiß ich aus erster Quelle... 




> 7.) Front und Deckel ebenfalls aus Metall, einfach weil ich Plastik nicht mag und es billig wirkt



Aha... warum denn nicht schon im oberen Punkt erwähnt? 



> 8.) Stütze für schwere Grafikkarten und CPU-Towerkühler, die sich individuell einstellen lassen



Welche Phobie müssen wir hier denn bekämpfen?  

Ich nutze seit Jahren Wakü und habe keine Probleme noch nicht mal mit Optik durch heraubhängen der Graka. 

Die Möglichkeit sich im Zubehörmarkt zu bedienen, wär doch schon mal ein Kompromiss. 




> 9.) Gute Netzteilbelüftung hinten unten und Schutzblech überm Netzteil, damit keine unnötige Wärme vom Netzteil die Grafikkarte mit erwärmt.



Wenn ein Netzteil hinten unten positioniert ist und es einen Tunnel hat... ist dieser Wunsch erfüllt. Hab ich das mit dem Wunsch "Lüfter im Boden" schon erwähnt? 



> 10.) Keine übermäßigen Ausmaße, gerade groß genug um alles gut unterzubringen, Gehäusebreite etwa 25 cm, Höhe etwa 50 cm und Tiefe etwa 50 cm.



Machbar. 




> 11.) Reichlich Platz hinterm Mainboardtray für dicke Kabelstränge und zwei SATA-SSDs, mindestens 3 cm.



Es geht auch mit 2 cm.... dein Perfektionismus im Kabelbaum fertigen sollte dich das doch schaffen lassen. Ich habe auch ein Case das deine 3 cm nicht einhält glaube mir. 



> 12.) gummierte Kabeldurchführungen im Mainboardtray



Bei guten Herstellern Standard. Aber es ging jahrelang auch ohne und ein Fenster ist ja eh nicht vorhanden. 



> 13.) Mainboardtray einfach herausnehmbar, für eine leichte Montage der Komponenten



Das oder größeres Gehäuse.




> 14.) Lüftersteuerung für mindestens 7 Lüfter und stufenlose Regelung per PWM oder DC.



Gute Boards haben sowas Onboard... ganz ohne Stufen geht es nur mit Drehpotentiometer. 



> 15.) Am Frontpanel 4 USB Anschlüsse und Audio, Reset und Power, außerdem ein Display in dem man die Lüfterdrehzahlen ablesen kann.



Warum willst du die Drehzahl sehen? 



> ohne Schnickschnack wie Beleuchtung, Fenster oder irgendwelche lächerliche Alien-Optik



Der Wunsch kann erfüllt werden...


----------



## Abductee (10. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Ich werf mal das Silverstone Mammoth in den Raum.
SilverStone Mammoth MM01 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Die zusätzlichen USB kann man ja über den zweiten 5,25" realisieren, eventuell sogar mit einer extra Lüftersteuerung.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (10. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Siehst das Budget hat der gute Tim gar nicht erwähnt. Ich glaub das sprengt den Rahmen doch etwas. 

@ Tim 

Wieviel Euronen möchtest du überhaupt in so ein Case stecken?


----------



## Venom89 (10. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Und hier noch die ultimative Lüftersteuerung.

Aqua Computer aquaero 6 PRO schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

Grafikkartenstütze:
EASYDIY Grafikkarte GPU Brace Support-Videokarte: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Ist aber nicht nötig.


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Das ist das Einzige, worüber du dich bei dieser Anforderungsliste wunderst?



Na, den ganzen Rest findest du irgendwo immer bei einem Case. Da würde ich mir keinen Kopf machen.
Allerdings werden Case heute so dünn wie möglich gebaut, einfach aus Kostengründen.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (10. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Gut der AE Pro als Display ist natürlich die Idee, wenn man unbedingt "dauernd Zahlen" sehen will.


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Gut der AE Pro als Display ist natürlich die Idee, wenn man unbedingt "dauernd Zahlen" sehen will.



Dafür würde ich einen zweiten Monitor nehmen.
Also den 32 Zoll zum Arbeiten und Spielen und den 85 Zoll Monitor für die Anzeigen.


----------



## Tim1974 (10. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Abductee schrieb:


> Ich werf mal das Silverstone Mammoth in den Raum.
> SilverStone Mammoth MM01 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Die zusätzlichen USB kann man ja über den zweiten 5,25" realisieren, eventuell sogar mit einer extra Lüftersteuerung.



Die 4 Front-USB-Ports wären schön, aber meist brauche ich die nicht, ich könnte da also auch mit zweien leben.

Meine Aufzählung war auch nur die Wunschliste für ein Traumgehäuse, wie ich es selbst bauen würde, wenn ich es denn könnte, das ich bei der Gehäusewahl Kompromisse eingehen muß ist klar.

Das Silverstone gefällt mir optisch schonmal sehr gut, auch wenn es schwarz ist, silber oder weiß wäre mir lieber, aber daran würde es nicht scheitern.
Der Preis ist saftig, aber auch wenn ich ansonsten preisbewußt einkaufe, am Gehäuse würde ich nicht unbedingt sparen wollen, denn das hab ich sicherlich mindestens 10 Jahre, vielleicht sogar 20.

Realistisch betrachtet ist das hier momentan mein Favorit:
Fractal Design ARC R2 Midi-Tower - schwarz Window


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Du wirst kein Case 10 oder 20 Jahre nutzen.
Auch Case entwickeln sich weiter. Dazu neue Schnittstellen und sowas.
In der Regel lebt in einem Case rund 2-3 PC Generationen. Danach kommt was Neues.


----------



## Caduzzz (10. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Das ARC an sich ist ein super Gehäuse. Ich finde allerdings das Fenster äußerst bescheiden, ich würde die geschlossene variante kaufen (bzw. habe damals die geschlossene Variante gekauft).


----------



## dekay55 (10. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Ich werf mal kurz in Raum... wenn man spass am Basteln hat, bisl C Programmieren, und bisl Löten kann. Ne PWM Steuerung für 13 Lüfter ist für unter 25€ machbar, das ganze sogar mit Display dann allerdings nur 11 Lüfter. Realisierbar mittels Arduino Mega ( kostenpunkt 15€ ) ne Handvoll Transistoren und Wiederstände, ne Lochplatine, bisl Kabel und nen kleines Display ( Kostenpunkt 10€ )


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (10. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Meine Aufzählung war auch nur die Wunschliste für ein Traumgehäuse, wie ich es selbst bauen würde, wenn ich es denn könnte, das ich bei der Gehäusewahl Kompromisse eingehen muß ist klar.



Gut das dir das klar ist, aber wie weit bist du bei jedem genannten Punkt bereit einen Kompromiss einzugehen? Darum ging es mir... 

Wenn hier jeder ein Case postet nach seinem Gusto (also auch seine persönlichen Kompromisse einfließen läßt), findest du Kleinigkeiten die dir schon wieder nicht passen, weil halt keine klare Linie feststeht. 

Der Preis ist übrigens immer noch offen!


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Gut das dir das klar ist, aber wie weit bist du bei jedem genannten Punkt bereit einen Kompromiss einzugehen? Darum ging es mir...



Ich hätte gerne ein Case mit Massagefunktion und integriertem Kühlschrank.


----------



## EyRaptor (10. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hätte gerne ein Case mit Massagefunktion und integriertem Kühlschrank.



Ein integrierter Schokobrunnen ist für mich ein unabdingbares Case feature .


----------



## Venom89 (10. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Eigentlich müsste Caselabs genau das bieten was du suchst.

Custom Computer Cases | Best Computer Cases | Computer Tower Cases - CaseLabs

Das Arc wäre für mich aufgrund des hochwertigen Plexiglases raus.


----------



## Tim1974 (10. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Ein direktes Preislimit möchte ich da nicht festsetzen, habe aber an so rund 100 Euro gedacht. Wenn ich aber noch ein Gehäuse finde, was mich rundum deutlich mehr überzeugt bin ich auch bereit 200 Euro dafür auszugeben.
Zum Thema, wie lange man das behält, mein Casetek C1080 ist von 2004 und ich denke noch lange nicht drann, es auszusondern. Es hat aber ein paar Nachteile, keine USB3.0-Ports vorne, nur 80mm-Lüfter einbaubar, dann die Tiefe, ich habe einen ca. 60cm tiefen Tisch, der ist nochmals ca. 3-4 cm von der Wand ab und ich möchte nicht, daß das PC-Gehäuse vorne weiter vorsteht als der Tisch, allerdings will ich es auch nicht so weit an die Wand rücken, daß sich das Powerkabel schon abknickt. 
Außerdem verläuft im Fußboden dicht an der Wand das Heizungsrohr, dadurch wird es dicht an der Wand wärmer, ist glaub ich aber nicht so relevant.

Ich würde ja sagen, das Fractal ARC Midi wird es, da gibts nicht viel auszusetzen, hätte es zwar nach wie vor lieber ohne Fenster, aber scheint es ja nicht mehr zu geben, oder?
Aber mit dem kleinen Fenster kann ich auch leben und vielleicht finde ich sogar noch gefallen daran, ein no-go ist es für mich jedenfalls nun nicht mehr.

Zum Thema Lüftergitter, sowas hier fände ich da ideal, aber bitte eines unten, eines hinten, zwei oben und zwei vorne:
https://www.hartware.de/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/Bitmain-Antminer-E3.jpg


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (10. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Also das ARC Midi.... dann Tüte es ein wenn du so kompromissbereit bist und dort auf Dinge verzichten kannst, die dir bei deinem Wunschgehäuse noch wichtig waren.


----------



## Tim1974 (10. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Das ich nicht alles bekomme, was ich mir wünsche war mir klar und ich hab auch besonders dick aufgetragen bei dieser Wunschliste, einiges davon werd ich in der Praxis eh nicht brauchen.
Das enge Mesh, was das FC ARC Midi oben im Deckel hat, kann man glaub ich auch raus nehmen, dann hat man noch weiteres Mesh, wo die Lüfter besser durchpusten können müßten, denn das enge Mesh hab ich auch bei meinem CM 690 III und scheint mir nicht so der Hit zu sein, die Lüfter kämpfen halt dagegen an. 

Mir gefällt das ARC Midi aber auch von Design echt gut, schön schlicht und zeitlos, das bekommt man so schnell nicht über, oben kann ich im Deckel dann ja zwei blaue 140mm LED-Lüfter einbauen, das sieht bestimmt nett aus.
Oder wären zwei 140mm oben total übertrieben?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (11. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Nein... ich habe oben auch zwei 140er, allerdings ins Gehäuse blasend.

Ich bin erstaunt LED? Nicht das du jetzt auch noch ein wenig Bling Bling haben willst und dir deinen Inhalt vom PC durchs Fenster betrachten möchtest . 

Ich hatte solche Gehäuse schon zu genüge und habe mich an sowas übergeschaut, besonders den "unauffälligen" Laufwerkkäfig wäre eine Optik die ich mir nicht mehr geben muss. Aber ich hab das Ding ja nicht bei mir stehen... 

Ich schau dann lieber in so etwas:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tim1974 (11. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

LED-Lüfter hatte ich bisher nur einen und zwar einen 80mm-Frontlüfter in einem 29 Euro Gehäuse mit Netzteil, also ein super Billigteil. Der Lüfter war natürlich saumäßig laut, aber das blaue Schimmern gefiel mir doch irgendwie, vorallem im abgedunkelten Raum.

Es gäbe übrigens noch eine ganz zweckmäßige Alternative zum Fractal Design ARC Midi und zwar vom gleichen Hersteller das Core 2300. Dieses hat zwar nur einen 120mm Rückwandlüfter, aber oben Platz für zwei 140mm-Lüfter und es kostet mal eben rund 60 Euro weniger, also weniger als die Hälfte.
Also würde ich im Prinzip fürs ARC Midi mal eben 60 Euro mehr ausgeben um einen 2 cm größeren Rückwandlüfter zu bekommen, denn alle weiteren Unterschiede sind mir relativ egal.

@THC: Warum zum Geier läßt du denn oben Luft ansaugen? 
Der optimale Aufbau wäre meiner Ansicht nach vorne und unten einen 140mm-Ansauger und hinten und oben 2-3 Absauger 120mm und 140mm. Durch die höhe Lüfteranzahl und den dadurch definierten Luftstrom könnte man dann sicher die Lüfter entsprechend langsam und damit leise laufen lassen und hätte zugleich noch reinlich Kühlreserven für den Hochsommer.


----------



## EyRaptor (11. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Oben einsaugende Lüfter können, abgängig vom Setup, durchaus gut für die Kühlleistung sein.

Und Tim, bei den von dir geplanten Low TDP Komponenten wirst du auch im Sommer keine Temperaturprobleme bekommen.
Die 120W der 1060 + 65 oder 95W der CPU lassen sich quasi in jedem normalem Case wegkühlen, wenn auch nur halbwegs gute Kühler verbaut sind.
Da bekommst du selbst, lange vor deinen PC Komponenten ein Problem mit der Temperatur  

Welche 1060 hast du eig. genau?


----------



## Schnuetz1 (11. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich würde ja sagen, das Fractal ARC Midi wird es, da gibts nicht viel auszusetzen, hätte es zwar nach wie vor lieber ohne Fenster, aber scheint es ja nicht mehr zu geben, oder?
> Aber mit dem kleinen Fenster kann ich auch leben und vielleicht finde ich sogar noch gefallen daran, ein no-go ist es für mich jedenfalls nun nicht mehr.



Vielleicht gibt es die Möglichkeit, ein geschlossenes Seitenteil als Ersatzteil zu bekommen?
Kann man ja mal bei Fractal anfragen.

Wenn dir das ARC Midi gefällt - mach einen Haken dran.
Gehäuse? Check. 
GraKa? Check. 

Also hast du schon zwei Komponenten fix.

Mich würde dennoch interessieren, warum das Dark Base 900 nicht in Frage kommt (siehe Post #157 von mir).



EyRaptor schrieb:


> Welche 1060 hast du eig. genau?


Eine, welche er nicht nutzen kann, weil ihm die restliche Hardware fehlt.


----------



## Threshold (11. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



EyRaptor schrieb:


> Oben einsaugende Lüfter können, abgängig vom Setup, durchaus gut für die Kühlleistung sein.



Im Deckel hast du aber keine Staubfilter und du arbeitest gegen den normalen Airflow, da warme Luft ja aufsteigt.


----------



## EyRaptor (11. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Im Deckel hast du aber keine Staubfilter und du arbeitest gegen den normalen Airflow, da warme Luft ja aufsteigt.



Nur ist die normale Konvektion in PC Gehäusen so schwach, dass auch sehr langsam drehende Lüfter diesen "widerstand" ohne Probleme überwinden können.
Das ist zumindest mein aktueller Informationsstand.

Wenn das Gehäuse keinen Staubfilter oben hat, dann kann das schon unschön werden, ok.


----------



## DARPA (11. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Ich hab im Deckel auch 3 Lüfter als Intake. Da sitzt aber auch nen Radi drunter. Ich schätze, THC meinte das gleiche. 

Für normale Lukü vorne 2x intake und hinten 1x exhaust. Völlig ausreichend.


----------



## moonshot (11. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Lüfter im Deckel sind mit unter sogar kontraproduktiv, da sie die Luftströmung stören. Bei "normaler" Luftkühlung ist ein geschlossener Deckel meist das effizienteste.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (11. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> @THC: Warum zum Geier läßt du denn oben Luft ansaugen?



Ich wußte das dich das irritiert, aber dir kann geholfen werden. 

Ein Radiator kühlt durch Luft und die kommt hier von draußen, denn vorgewärmte Luft ist nicht so.... cool. 




> Der optimale Aufbau wäre meiner Ansicht nach vorne und unten einen 140mm-Ansauger und hinten und oben 2-3 Absauger 120mm und 140mm.



Aha... hast du also schon Erfahrung mit meinem Systemaufbau genossen interessant. 
Also ich habe alle Möglichkeiten gecheckt die ich so hatte. 

Vor Allem ist mir aufgefallen, das ich keinen Lüfter im Boden (also unten) verbauen kann. 
Pauschalaussagen können schon mal nach hinten losgehen. 




Threshold schrieb:


> Im Deckel hast du aber keine Staubfilter....



Also ich habe dort einen.


----------



## Krolgosh (11. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Wie gesagt.. Intake im Deckel ist eigentlich nur bei einer Wasserkühlung von Vorteil. Da es einfach einen deutlichen Vorteil bringt den Radiator mit "Frischluft" zu kühlen, anstatt mit der erhöhten Gehäusetemperatur. 

Ansonsten reicht, wie schon geschrieben, 2 Stk vorne einblasend und einer hinten ausblasend. Der im Deckel ist kein muss. 
Bei meiner Frau werkelt mein alter 3770k (auf 4.4GHz übertaktet) und eine 1060 Palit und da gibts selbst im Hochsommer keine Temperaturprobleme. (Dachgeschoßwohnung)


----------



## Threshold (11. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



EyRaptor schrieb:


> Nur ist die normale Konvektion in PC Gehäusen so schwach, dass auch sehr langsam drehende Lüfter diesen "widerstand" ohne Probleme überwinden können.
> Das ist zumindest mein aktueller Informationsstand.



Das ist richtig, aber wieso dagegen anarbeiten?
Ich sehe keinen Vorteil darin, Luft  von oben ins Case zu blasen.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (11. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Bei Lüftkühlung auch nicht nötig, bei Wakü bekommt der obige Radiator dann halt nicht die erwärmte Luft vom Gehäuse ab.


----------



## Tim1974 (11. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



EyRaptor schrieb:


> Oben einsaugende Lüfter können, abgängig vom Setup, durchaus gut für die Kühlleistung sein.
> 
> Und Tim, bei den von dir geplanten Low TDP Komponenten wirst du auch im Sommer keine Temperaturprobleme bekommen.
> Die 120W der 1060 + 65 oder 95W der CPU lassen sich quasi in jedem normalem Case wegkühlen, wenn auch nur halbwegs gute Kühler verbaut sind.



Naja, die CPU die mir vorschwebt hat eine TDP von 105 Watt, mit leichtem OC oder bei massiver AVX-Last wird diese sicherlich deutlich überschritten.
Als CPU-Kühler favorisiere ich momentan den Alpenföhn Atlas mit 2x 92mm-Lüftern, der ist kompakt genug auch in schmalere Gehäuse zu passen (falls ich doch nur das Fractal Design Core 2300 nehmen sollte), außerdem ist er sehr schick und super verarbeitet und sollte bis etwa 200 Watt TDP ausreichen.



EyRaptor schrieb:


> Welche 1060 hast du eig. genau?



Asus ROG Strix Geforce GTX 1060 OC 6 GB, also sozusagen eine "Highend-GTX1060", denn eine schnellere 1060 ist mir nicht bekannt. 

Zum "von oben ansaugen", mit Radiator oben drinn macht es natürlich Sinn, ansonsten nicht!
Allerdings könnte man den Radiator doch bei vielen Gehäusen auch in der Front verbauen und dann weiterhin von dort ansaugen und oben im Deckel beiden Lüfter raus blasen lassen, das wäre sicher der "gesündere" Airflow fürs gesamte Gehäuse und alle Komponenten gesehen.


----------



## Venom89 (11. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Alle 1060er sind gleich schnell. Die Karten übertakten sich selbst. 
GPU Booster 3.0 schimpft sich dies.
PCGH hat das hier schon erklärt.

GTX 1080 Ti: 11 GiB VRAM, GPU-Boost und Fazit

Der Kühler der Asus nur im Mittelfeld.

Ein Gehäuse mit Plexi würde ich dir nicht empfehlen. Da wirst du dich ganz schnell ärgern.


----------



## Tim1974 (11. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Alle 1060er sind gleich schnell. Die Karten übertakten sich selbst.
> GPU Booster 3.0 schimpft sich dies.



Die angegebenen Taktraten sind aber bei den verschiedenen 1060-Karten unterschiedlich, sogar von Asus gibt es mehrere Karten mit diesem Chip und ganz unterschiedlichen Taktraten. Außerdem gibt es ein Tool von Asus, mit dem ich die Taktrate nochmals ändern kann und das Blingbling ebenfalls. 



Venom89 schrieb:


> PCGH hat das hier schon erklärt.
> 
> GTX 1080 Ti: 11 GiB VRAM, GPU-Boost und Fazit



Ob man das von der 1080 Ti einfach mal so auf die 1060er-Karten übertragen kann bezweifle ich etwas.



Venom89 schrieb:


> Der Kühler der Asus nur im Mittelfeld.



Ich kenne zumindest keinen anderen Kühler mit 3 Lüftern und der auf der GTX 1080 (Ti) von Asus sieht mir identisch aus wie meiner auf der 1060 OC. So schlecht wird er also nicht sein, die Temperaturen der GPU sind auch sehr niedrig.



Venom89 schrieb:


> Ein Gehäuse mit Plexi würde ich dir nicht empfehlen. Da wirst du dich ganz schnell ärgern.



Warum nicht?
Aber keine Sorge, ich kaufe eh eines mit möglichst wenig Glas und Plastik drann, vermutlich doch nur das Fractal Design Core 2300, das ist wenigstens lieferbar und günstig.

Apropos was mir gerade noch einfällt, da du ja des öfteren schreibst, ich würde eh nie irgendwas kaufen, die Maus, die du mir empfohlen hast (Logitech G502 Proteus Spectrum), hab ich wenige Tage danach für 40 Euro gekauft.


----------



## EyRaptor (11. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

aaaahhhrgllll ... ich hatte mich bis eben gefragt, wie es Asus schaffen kann, mit diesem Kühlkörper keine Top Ergebnisse zu erreichen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Diese direct CU sche***e ist einfach so schlecht... da hab ich gar keine Worte für

Da sieht doch ein blinder mit Krückstock dass das nicht funktionieren kann.
Der DIE der 1060 ist klein und länglich und dann kommt irgendjemand daher und legt die Heatpipes direkt drauf UND DANN AUCH NOCH LÄNGS ZUM DIE WTF.
Nice job, von den 5 Heatpipes haben nur zwei Kontakt zum Die.

Sorry wegen dem rage, aber sowas geht absolut garnicht.
Das muss wohl irgendein BWL´ler  als Sparmaßnahme verordnet haben. 
Ich kann mir unmöglich vorstellen, dass IRGENDEIN Ingenieur sowas freiwillig macht.

Edit:
Design Considerations When Using Heat Pipes | Electronics Cooling
Heat Pipe Performance Calculator | Celsia


----------



## Tim1974 (11. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Naja, aber eine Volllast-Temperatur der GPU von ca. 60°C sind doch ein Zeichen dafür, daß die Kühlleistung trotzdem ganz hervorrangend ist.
Der Wärmeleitpastenabdruck zeigt zwar, daß die GPU direkt nur unter 2 der Heatpipes liegt, dennoch verteilt sich der Abdruck der Paste aber zumindest auf 4 der 5 Heatpipes und wird die Wärme auch dahin abgeben.
Aber eine geschlossene Bodenplatte aus Kupfer, welche die Wärme direkt an alle vorhandenen Heatpipes weiter gibt, wäre mir auch lieber, für eine Top-Kühlleistung scheint dies aber in der Praxis nicht nötig zu sein.


----------



## moonshot (11. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Ne 1060 Verbraucht halt auch nicht viel.

Plexiglas zerkratzt und zwar sehr schnell. Da reichen Krümel aufm Staubtuch.


----------



## JoM79 (11. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Jetzt mal im Ernst, du gehst von sehr vielen Wahrscheinlichkeiten aus, die nicht stimmen.
Dazu kommt noch jede Menge gefährliches Halbwissen.
Oder glaubst du wirklich, dass ein Chip besser gekühlt, wenn auf der nicht anliegenden Fläche WLP ist?

Der Boost bei ner 1060 wird genauso bestimmt wie bei ner 1080ti, also ja, das kann man übertragen.
Meine 1070 ist zB mit 1835MHz boost angegeben, taktet aber meist 100Mhz höher.

Nur weil ein Kühler ähnlich aussieht, muss es nicht der gleiche sein.
Auch kühlt ein ein Kühler mit 3 Lüftern nicht automatisch besser als einer mit 2.


----------



## Venom89 (11. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Die angegebenen Taktraten sind aber bei den verschiedenen 1060-Karten unterschiedlich, sogar von Asus gibt es mehrere Karten mit diesem Chip und ganz unterschiedlichen Taktraten.



Ja natürlich werden die alle unterschiedlich angegeben. Wieso sollte sonst jemand die Teurere Karte kaufen?
Marketingfloskeln wie "OC" funktionieren ja sogar bei dir. Du verbreitest das es eine Super schnelle OC Karte ist ja sogar hier im Forum.

Also hat der Herrsteller alles richtig gemacht.
Wenn du dich jedoch Mal in das Thema GPU Boost einliest.  Oder zumindest deine Eigene Karte Kennen würdest, wüsstest du das dies nichts zu bedeuten hat.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Außerdem gibt es ein Tool von Asus, mit dem ich die Taktrate nochmals ändern kann und das Blingbling ebenfalls.



Ja cool. Sieht zufällig so aus wie der MSI Afterburner oder? Das haben alle Herrsteller in ihrer eigenen Version abgekupfert.
Die einzig Gute Version ist und bleibt jedoch der Afterburner.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ob man das von der 1080 Ti einfach mal so auf die 1060er-Karten übertragen kann bezweifle ich etwas.



Die Karten stammen aus der gleichen Generation. Die eine ist nur extrem Kastriert.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich kenne zumindest keinen anderen Kühler mit 3 Lüftern und der auf der GTX 1080 (Ti) von Asus sieht mir identisch aus wie meiner auf der 1060 OC. So schlecht wird er also nicht sein, die Temperaturen der GPU sind auch sehr niedrig.



Der Link war nur zur Erklärung des Boostes gedacht. Natürlich sind die Kühler nicht alle vergleichbar.

Wie aber oben nun schon gezeigt ist die Asus wirklich nur mittelprächtig.

Die Palit Jetstream ist da bei weitem besser.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Warum nicht?
> Aber keine Sorge, ich kaufe eh eines mit möglichst wenig Glas und Plastik drann, vermutlich doch nur das Fractal Design Core 2300, das ist wenigstens lieferbar und günstig.



Weil du es nur ansehen brauchst und es verkratzt.
Das geht wirklich sehr schnell und deswegen werde ich nie wieder ein solches Gehäuse kaufen.
Glas ist da weit resistenter. 



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Apropos was mir gerade noch einfällt, da du ja des öfteren schreibst, ich würde eh nie irgendwas kaufen, die Maus, die du mir empfohlen hast (Logitech G502 Proteus Spectrum), hab ich wenige Tage danach für 40 Euro gekauft.



Da bin ich auch sehr stolz auf dich. Habe dir ja gesagt das die oft im Angebot ist.


----------



## Tim1974 (11. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Ich bin jetzt gerade dabei heraus zu finden, ob ich irgendwo noch das Fractal Design Core 3300 bekommen kann, wenn ja, werd ich es vermutlich jetzt relativ schnell bestellen, bevor die Lagerbestände abverkauft sind und ich keines mehr bekomme.
Wenn nein, wird es wohl entweder das Core 2300/2500 oder das ARC Midi.
Beim Core 2300 ist halt die CPU-Kühlerhöhe auf 162mm begrenzt, seht ihr das als echten Nachteil?
Im Fall das ich den Alpenföhn Atlas nehmen sollte, wäre das egal, aber mit dem Brocken 3 wird es in dem Gehäuse wohl nichts werden. Alternativ ginge dann noch der Brocken Eco oder der Noctua NH U12S SE-AM4.


----------



## JoM79 (11. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Warum nicht zB das Phanteks Enthoo Pro M?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (11. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Die Firma kommt nicht aus Europa.


----------



## Venom89 (11. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Wollte ich auch vorschlagen. 

Gibt es aber nur mit Fenster.

Phanteks Enthoo Pro M Tempered Glass Special Edition schwarz/weiß Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich aber mit weißem Innenraum .


Phanteks Enthoo Pro Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

Das normale wird dir wohl zu groß sein.


Auf meinen letzten Beitrag darfst du ruhig reagieren.


----------



## Tim1974 (12. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Das Phanteks hab ich auch noch auf der Liste, aber es gibt einige Punkte, die es für mich nicht mehr zur ersten Wahl machen, auch wenns keine schlimmen Sachen sind:

1.) Das Deckelgitter oben ist mir zu eng, da kommt sicherlich weitaus weniger Luft durch als beim Fractal Design Core 3300 oder 2300. Mein vorhandenes Gehäuse hier CM 690 III hat anscheinend das gleiche Deckelgitter und das ärgerte mich deswegen schon paar mal, hab sogar überlegt es ganz raus zu nehmen, aber dann liegen die 140mm-Lüfter oben komplett frei.

2.) Das Phanteks ist recht ausladend, vorallem die Tiefe stört mich etwas, ich hab wie gesagt ca. 60 cm Tischtiefe, der nochmals ca. 3 cm von der Wand ab steht, und ich will nicht, daß der PC nachher noch vor steht und ihn auch nicht extrem dicht hinten an die Wand rücken. Das Fractal Design Core 3300 würde von den Maßen her deutlich besser hier her passen.

3.) Das Phanteks hat vorne einen 200mm-Lüfter vormontiert, ich bin aber von den Dingern bisher nicht so begeistert, zumindest mein Coolermaster 200mm liegt wieder in der Schublade, als absoluten Leisetreter hab ich den nicht in Erinnerung und mit zwei 140mm Modellen in der Front kann ich zudem die Grafikkarte besser anpusten.

4.) Das Phanteks ist relativ teuer, liegt bei rund 100 Euro, das Fractal Design Core 3300 liegt aktuell bei ca. 68 Euro und das Core 2300 sogar nur bei ca. 47 Euro.


----------



## JoM79 (12. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

1.Wirklich enger ist das nicht, ist halt der Staubfilter.
2.Das Core 3300 ist länger als das Enthoo Pro M.
3.Im Phanteks ist nur ein 140mm Lüfter im Heck vormontiert.
4.Das Phanteks kriegst du schon ab 80 Euro.


----------



## Tim1974 (12. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Ich glaub, das sprechen wir von unterschiedlichen Gehäusen, ich meinte dies hier:
Phanteks Innovative Computer Hardware Design

Es ist 55cm lang/tief.

Das Fractal Design Core 3300 ist dagegen nur 51,7 cm tief:
Fractal Design

Auch der Unterschied in der Höhe beträgt etwa 5 cm.

Abgesehen davon wüßte ich keinen Punkt, in dem das Phanteks besser sein sollte als das Core 3300 und preislich ist das Core 3300 auch noch deutlich günstiger.


----------



## DARPA (12. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Die Firma kommt nicht aus Europa.



Phanteks hat doch seinen Hauptsitz in den Niederlanden?!



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich glaub, das sprechen wir von unterschiedlichen Gehäusen, ich meinte dies hier:
> Phanteks Innovative Computer Hardware Design



Er meint das Enthoo Pro M, also die kleinere Version.
Und der Deckel wird dir in Sachen Be- und/oder Entlüftung null Probleme machen, maximal in deinem Kopf. 

Rest ist natürlich wie immer Geschmackssache.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (12. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



DARPA schrieb:


> Phanteks hat doch seinen Hauptsitz in den Niederlanden?!



Stimmt, aber mein "Phanteks Homepage" Versuch hat mich sofort zur amerikanischen Niederlassung verwiesen und da steht nix von Niederlande. Wiki hat mich erst erleuchtet. 

Vielleicht sollen die Amis nicht wissen, das sie nichts aus der USA kaufen.... wäre ja nicht "we make it  great again"


----------



## JoM79 (12. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich glaub, das sprechen wir von unterschiedlichen Gehäusen, ich meinte dies hier:
> Phanteks Innovative Computer Hardware Design
> 
> Es ist 55cm lang/tief.
> ...



Wie schon erwähnt, ich rede vom Pro M. 
Das hat zum einen oben einen Staubfilter und der wichtigste Punkt, man kann es kaufen.
Das Core 3300 nicht wirklich, also ist der Vergleich egal.


----------



## Venom89 (12. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Das Phanteks hab ich auch noch auf der Liste, aber es gibt einige Punkte, die es für mich nicht mehr zur ersten Wahl machen, auch wenns keine schlimmen Sachen sind:
> 
> 1.) Das Deckelgitter oben ist mir zu eng, da kommt sicherlich weitaus weniger Luft durch als beim Fractal Design Core 3300 oder 2300. Mein vorhandenes Gehäuse hier CM 690 III hat anscheinend das gleiche Deckelgitter und das ärgerte mich deswegen schon paar mal, hab sogar überlegt es ganz raus zu nehmen, aber dann liegen die 140mm-Lüfter oben komplett frei.



Da geht mehr als genug Luft durch.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> 2.) Das Phanteks ist recht ausladend, vorallem die Tiefe stört mich etwas, ich hab wie gesagt ca. 60 cm Tischtiefe, der nochmals ca. 3 cm von der Wand ab steht, und ich will nicht, daß der PC nachher noch vor steht und ihn auch nicht extrem dicht hinten an die Wand rücken. Das Fractal Design Core 3300 würde von den Maßen her deutlich besser hier her passen.



Es ging um das Pro M.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> 3.) Das Phanteks hat vorne einen 200mm-Lüfter vormontiert, ich bin aber von den Dingern bisher nicht so begeistert, zumindest mein Coolermaster 200mm liegt wieder in der Schublade, als absoluten Leisetreter hab ich den nicht in Erinnerung und mit zwei 140mm Modellen in der Front kann ich zudem die Grafikkarte besser anpusten.



Von noctua gibt es mittlerweile sehr gute 200er Lüfter.
Außerdem besteht die Möglichkeit zwei 140er zu verwenden.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> 4.) Das Phanteks ist relativ teuer, liegt bei rund 100 Euro, das Fractal Design Core 3300 liegt aktuell bei ca. 68 Euro und das Core 2300 sogar nur bei ca. 47 Euro.



Da besteht aber auch ein "leichter" unterschied in der Wertigkeit.

Ich warte noch immer auf deine Resonanz.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (12. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Ich warte noch immer auf deine Resonanz.



Tja, da warte ich auch drauf. Er scheint wohl nicht jedem antworten zu wollen.


----------



## Caduzzz (12. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Das neue Silentium PC Armis vielleicht was für dich? Also die Version ohne Fenster; 140mm im Heck nachrüstbar, ordentlich Platz, guter Preis

SilentiumPC Armis AR7: Schlichter Tower bietet versetzbares I/O-Panel - ComputerBase


----------



## Tim1974 (13. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Tja, da warte ich auch drauf. Er scheint wohl nicht jedem antworten zu wollen.



Welche Frage(n) hab ich denn anscheinend überlesen? 

Ansonsten, das Phanteks ist nach wie vor auch eine Option, die Firma muß ihren Hauptsitz nicht in der EU haben, USA ist mir natürlich genauso recht.
Wenn ich das auf den Fotos richtig gesehen habe, ist das Top, also der Deckel aber beim Phanteks aus Plaste und hat, wenn überhaupt, nur mittig ein Metallgitter drauf, das Fractal Design Core 3300, aber auch das 2300 scheint mir oben aus Stahlblech zu bestehen und es sind einfach nur die Meshbereiche reingeböhrt, oder?
Ein Metall-Deckel würde mir nach wie vor besser gefallen, meine Devise ist, so wenig Plaste wir möglich.



Caduzzz schrieb:


> Das neue Silentium PC Armis vielleicht was für  dich? Also die Version ohne Fenster; 140mm im Heck nachrüstbar,  ordentlich Platz, guter Preis
> 
> SilentiumPC Armis AR7: Schlichter Tower bietet versetzbares I/O-Panel - ComputerBase



Ein super Teil, gefällt mir von allen bisher am besten, aber ist anscheinend nirgends zu bekommen.


----------



## JoM79 (13. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Wie kommst du drauf, dass der Deckel aus Kunststoff ist?
Und seit wann hält ein Magnet auf Kunststoff?


----------



## Tim1974 (13. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Ich kann es an Hand der Abbildungen nur vermuten, sieht jedefalls so aus wie bei meinem CM 690 III und der hat nur Plaste oben, in der Mitte ein Metallgitter, sowas kauf ich nicht nochmal.


----------



## JoM79 (13. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Das sieht kein Stück aus wie bei deinem Coolermaster.
Dein Coolermaster hat nen gesteckten Kunststoffdeckel mit Mesheinsatz auf dem eigentlichen Gehäuseoberteil und das Phanteks nen Staubfilter auf dem Gehäuseoberteil.
Aber dieses Beispiel zeigt mir gut auf, wie du zu so manch einer Schlussfolgerung kommst.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (13. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Ja Tim lebt zuviel im Konjunktiv.. 

Das liegt daran, weil er sich wirklich viel zuviel Gedanken um die Sache macht die er sich gerade vorgenommen hat. Warum auch immer, aber er sucht alle Möglichkeiten von Komplikationen zu einem Thema und macht sie dann zur "Sorge" die er hat über die man erstmal mit ihm ausführlich diskutieren muss. 

Ich glaube das Thema EMVU hat hier immer noch einen kleinen Kobold in seinem Kopf hinterlassen, der leise vor sich hinflüstert. 

Deshalb wollte ich ja wissen, welche Kompromisse er eingehen würde bei jedem Punkt, daran hätte man sich orientieren können und er sich nicht schon wieder rausreden. Aber wie es kommen sollte irgendwas ist immer noch nicht gut an den Gehäusen die man vorschlägt.

Wie das Thema "sollte in Europa gefertigt sein"... jetzt ist auf einmal egal.


----------



## Caduzzz (13. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ein super Teil, gefällt mir von allen bisher am besten, aber ist anscheinend nirgends zu bekommen.



Viele SilentiumPC Sachen gibt's hier in Deutschland leider nur über Amazon. Einfach mal dort demnächst gucken oder einfach mal bei SilentiumPC direkt nachfragen


----------



## Tim1974 (13. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Das Problem ist auch, daß ich mir die Gehäuse ja nur auf Fotos anschauen kann, toll wäre aber ein Shop, der die alle da hat und wo man sie vor Ort ansehen und mal aufmachen und reinsehen könnte, aber sowas kann es bei der Anzahl an Gehäusen eben nicht geben, oder es sind nur ein Bruchteil davon ausgestellt.
Auf Fotos ist vieles nicht so leicht zu erkennen, also gut möglich, daß ich da etwas falsch eingeschätzt habe, was den Deckel betrifft.

Ein weiteres Problem ist die Verfügbarkeit, oft ist es so, daß gerade die Gehäuse, die meine erste Wahl sind, dann plötzlich nirgends mehr verfügbar sind, wie das "Fractal Design Core 3300", was schon viele Jahre mein Favorit ist und was ich normalerweise längst hier zu stehen hätte.
Das optisch und vom Aufbau tollste Gehäuse hat Caduzzz hier genannt, nur leider ist auch da wieder die Verfügbarkeit ein Problem.


----------



## Venom89 (13. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Ist ja nicht so, dass es im Jahr 2018 nicht auch ein Paar Reviews in Form eines Videos geben würde. 

YouTube


----------



## Caduzzz (14. April 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Nochmal genau nachgeschaut wegen des SilentiumPC Armis AR7:
"Das Armis AR7 soll zur Preisempfehlung von 69, das Armis AR7 TG RGB zur Preisempfehlung von 89 Euro ab Mitte April im Handel verfügbar sein. Im dritten Quartal will SilentiumPC eine Version ohne 5,25"-Schächte nachreichen.​" 
Und wie gesagt, ich vermute über Amazon.


----------



## o0Julia0o (29. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



NuwwbeatZ schrieb:


> BitFenix Nova Midi-Tower - schwarz





Deep Thought schrieb:


> Innen lackierte Gehäuse sind da eigentlich schon kontraproduktiv. EMV-technisch sind Gehäuse mit Fenstern wohl genau so gut wie gar kein Gehäuse...



Innen lackiert ist das Bitfinix nova ja. Unlackiert ist doch eh total selten, oder?

Aber warum darf das Metall nicht lackiert sein? Die Strahlen gehen durch den Lack, treffen dann aber trotzdem auf das Metall.


----------



## Tim1974 (29. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Ich glaube es liegt am Effekt des Faradayschen Käfigs, wenn Metall einen Lack hat isoliert das und es gibt kein rundum "geschlossenen" Käfig.
Wobei Lüftungsöffnungen oder ein enges Drahtgitter trotzdem möglich sind. 
Soweit mein Laienwissen dazu, mal sehen was daran (wieder mal) als falsch angesehen wird! 

Es wird aber vermutlich kein einziges modernes Gehäuse geben, was all diese Punkte, die für perfekte EM-Abschirmung nötig sind auch erfüllt, allein schon weil die Front und das Top-Teil oft größtenteils aus Plastik bestehen oder eben keine Metallverbindungen zum restlichen Gehäuse haben und damit auch keine Erdung.

Das aus meiner Sicht beste Gehäuse, was ich gefunden habe im Bezug auf EMV wäre dieses hier:
Chieftec Bravo Serie BH-01B-U3 Midi-Tower - schwarz


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (29. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Du verwechselst schon wieder EMV mit EMVU... 

Was nützt es dir wenn technische Geräte auf Wechselwirkung geprüft werden? Das ist EMV!

Du willst doch wissen was die Strahlen die da rauskommen mit DIR anrichten oder anrichten können. Das ist EMVU!

Wie oft muss ich das denn noch schreiben?

Das Gehäuse was das kann nennt sich Tresor... da kommt selbst WLAN nicht mehr rein/raus.


----------



## Tim1974 (29. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Du verwechselst schon wieder EMV mit EMVU...
> 
> Was nützt es dir wenn technische Geräte auf Wechselwirkung geprüft werden? Das ist EMV!
> 
> ...



Ich wollte und will beides EMVu und EMV, aber ich hab mich mit der Realität abgefunden, hab versucht das beste aus der Marktlage zu machen und halt ein möglichst geschlossenes Gehäuse ohne Seitenwand aus Glas und ohne Plastiktopteil zu nehmen, das erfüllt ja mein Fractal Design Meshify C.
Übrigens hab ich seit wenigen Wochen ein Smartphone mit einem SAR-Wert von 0,86 Watt (Kopf) und lebe auch immer noch und werde es sicherlich noch gut ein Jahr oder länger nutzen, ebenso WLAN bei mir zu Hause, man kann es ja zur Nacht oder bei längerer Nicht-Nutzung abschalten und so die Einwirkung der EM-Wellen zumindest minimieren.

Außerdem war ich es nicht, der diese Thread wieder hoch geholt hat!


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (29. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Der Thread ist mir total egal... ich möchte nur das du diese Abkürzungen richtig verwendest!


----------



## Amigafever (5. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Vorschlag: Ich würde mich nicht auf die Aussagen anderer Leute verlassen sondern 40 Euro in die Hand nehmen und selbst messen ob und wie stark die Belastung durch Elektrosmog in meiner Wohnung ist!

LIUMY 7001 Strahlung Detektor digitales Strahlenmessgeraet Handheld Design mit  | eBay

Ich habe das auch vor einiger Zeit gemacht und anschließend "strahlende" Probleme in meinem Haushalt selbst nachträglich abgeschirmt. Zumindest Bereiche wo es mir wichtig war (Bett, Sofa, PC Arbeitsplatz) und dabei noch einiges gelernt. Kann ich nur empfehlen wer zumindest sicher seien will nicht seine Nächte voll in einem starken Magnetfeld durch eine alte und mangelhaft abgeschirmte Steckdose am Kopfende des Bettes zu verbringen! Und man wundert sich, dass bereits etwas geerdete Alufolie das Problem komplett löst. 

Ich nehme das Thema persönlich ernst auch wenn man nun nicht deshalb in den Panikmodus verfallen sollte! Aber warum nicht sicher gehen wenn es, außer etwas Zeit, dem Messgerät und Alufolie bzw. Kupferband an den problematischen Stellen nix kostet?


----------



## Tim1974 (5. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Ist eine Idee, die Frage ist halt wie zuverlässig und genau so ein Gerät dieser Preisklasse sein kann!
Ich hatte früher mal sowas geborgt und hab damit meine PCs gecheckt, aber keine Ahnung ob dieses Billiggerät damals wirklich eine zuverlässige Aussage lieferte.


----------



## Adi1 (5. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Amigafever schrieb:


> LIUMY 7001 Strahlung Detektor digitales Strahlenmessgeraet Handheld Design mit  | eBay
> 
> Ich habe das auch vor einiger Zeit gemacht und anschließend "strahlende" Probleme in meinem Haushalt selbst nachträglich abgeschirmt. Zumindest Bereiche wo es mir wichtig war (Bett, Sofa, PC Arbeitsplatz) und dabei noch einiges gelernt. Kann ich nur empfehlen wer zumindest sicher seien will nicht seine Nächte voll in einem starken Magnetfeld durch eine alte und mangelhaft abgeschirmte Steckdose am Kopfende des Bettes zu verbringen! Und man wundert sich, dass bereits etwas geerdete Alufolie das Problem komplett löst.
> 
> Ich nehme das Thema persönlich ernst auch wenn man nun nicht deshalb in den Panikmodus verfallen sollte! Aber warum nicht sicher gehen wenn es, außer etwas Zeit, dem Messgerät und Alufolie bzw. Kupferband an den problematischen Stellen nix kostet?



Da kannst Du auch einen Apfel in die Glühbirnenfassung drehen,

(Bitte nicht machen !!!)

verwelkt der innerhalb von 5 Minuten,

ist das Feld sehr hoch.


----------



## Amigafever (13. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ist eine Idee, die Frage ist halt wie zuverlässig und genau so ein Gerät dieser Preisklasse sein kann!
> Ich hatte früher mal sowas geborgt und hab damit meine PCs gecheckt, aber keine Ahnung ob dieses Billiggerät damals wirklich eine zuverlässige Aussage lieferte.



Doch, dass passt schon! Ich habe da auch in der Firma etwas herumprobiert und das Teil schlägt schon sehr früh an. Unser Betriebselektriker  zeigte sich auch interessiert und wunderte sich über die gute Leistung trotz des geringen Preises! Klar, kann ein 500 Euro Gerät die Frequenzen noch besser darstellen und separieren aber mir ging es einfach darum ob Elektrosmog da ist oder nicht und ob meine Maßnahmen dagegen halfen. Das taten sie und besonders geschockt war ich bei einem alten Röhrenfernseher im Gästezimmer! Der strahlte fast zwei Meter weit bis ins Bett. Hammer wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass ich als Kind vor meinem Computer da direkt davor gesessen bin!


----------



## Amigafever (13. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ist eine Idee, die Frage ist halt wie zuverlässig und genau so ein Gerät dieser Preisklasse sein kann!
> Ich hatte früher mal sowas geborgt und hab damit meine PCs gecheckt, aber keine Ahnung ob dieses Billiggerät damals wirklich eine zuverlässige Aussage lieferte.



Doch, dass passt schon! Ich habe da auch in der Firma etwas herumprobiert und das Teil schlägt schon sehr früh an. Unser Betriebselektriker  zeigte sich auch interessiert und wunderte sich über die gute Leistung trotz des geringen Preises! Klar, kann ein 500 Euro Gerät die Frequenzen noch besser darstellen und separieren aber mir ging es einfach darum ob Elektrosmog da ist oder nicht und ob meine Maßnahmen dagegen halfen. Das taten sie und besonders geschockt war ich bei einem alten Röhrenfernseher im Gästezimmer! Der strahlte fast zwei Meter weit bis ins Bett. Hammer wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass ich als Kind vor meinem Computer da direkt davor gesessen bin!


----------



## dekay55 (13. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

  Entschuldigung aber wäre das ganze so langsam nicht besser in nem Esoterik Forum aufgehoben ? 

Wer sich ernsthaft mit EMV und "ElektroSmog" auseinander setzt der sollte sich vielleicht evtl. auch mal mit dem Kernthema befassen damit man versteht was man da macht. 
Viel spaß beim Thema HF-MessTechnik 

Wieso ist man eigentlich Geschockt von nem Röhrenfernseher, wenn man sich auch nur halbwegs ernsthaft damit befasst, dann wunder man sich nicht sondern weiß das einfach. Mich wundert das z.b kein Stück, ne Bildröhre ist nix anderes als nen Elektronenbeschleuniger mit ner Ionenfalle. Da wir hier eine Beschleunigerröhre haben die Elektronen umlenkt bleibt es einfach nicht aus das die Teile eine enorme Bremsstrahlung aussenden mit ner relativ hohen Quantenenergie,  einer der gründe warum es gesetzliche Vorgaben gibt der die Beschleunigungsspannung limitiert, ansonst könnte man mit der Röntgenbremstrahlung vermutlich sehr schnell selbst grillen.  

Alles verstanden ? Wenn nicht mach dir mal gedanken drüber wie du auf die Idee kommst Magnetfelder zu interpretieren ohne auch nur ansatzweise was von den Basics zu wissen. 

Wie sagt man so schön  : *Wer misst misst mist 
*


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (13. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Ist das herrlich, wenn ein Betriebselektriker sich für so ein Teil interessiert muss das ja was taugen... sorry, aber diese Expertise ist keine, Interesse ist nun mal kein Herausstellungsmerkmal für die Tauglichkeit eines Messgerätes.

Es gibt sogar Messgeräte die Geister entdecken können.... und die Menschen die sowas besitzen glauben auch daran, weil der Zeiger halt ausschlägt. [emoji38]

Dekay hat völlig recht, wie schockiert er nur gewesen wäre bei einer Mikrowellen Strahlungsmessung mit dem Teil.


----------



## Tim1974 (13. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Ich traue diesen Billigmessgeräten auch nicht, sonst hätte ich längst so eines hier und würde damit alles durch messen. 
Aber mal rein logisch gesehen, kann sowas gar keine wirklich zuverlässige Aussage liefern, denn sonst wären EMV- und EMVu-Messungen der Hersteller nicht so aufwändig und teuer.

Mir reicht meine sicherlich schon übertriebene Vorsicht, kein Gehäuse mit großem Fenster in der Seitenwand zu nehmen, möglichst wenig Elektrogeräte im Schlafzimmer, WLAN aus machen, wenn es nicht gerade gebraucht wird, was fast nie der Fall ist (und selbst das ist bei meiner Routerposition sicherlich schon stark übertrieben!), Handys möglichst mit niedrigem SAR-Wert unter 0,6 Watt kaufen (wobei mein aktuelles auch 0,83 Watt hat  und ich trotzdem deswegen nicht in Sorge gerate) und nicht täglich stundenlang damit am Ohr telefonieren.
Röhrenfernseher und Microwellen nutze ich nicht mehr und hab es auch nicht vor.


----------



## -Shorty- (13. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Amigafever schrieb:


> Klar, kann ein 500 Euro Gerät die Frequenzen noch besser darstellen und separieren aber mir ging es einfach darum ob Elektrosmog da ist oder nicht und ob meine Maßnahmen dagegen halfen.


Was denn so? Kupfergeflecht in der Tapete? Oder Spezialfarbe im Wert eine Kleinwagens? Oder tut es auch ein einfacher Aluhut ?



Amigafever schrieb:


> Das taten sie und besonders geschockt war ich bei einem alten Röhrenfernseher im Gästezimmer! Der strahlte fast zwei Meter weit bis ins Bett.


 Bloß gut, sonst hätte man alternativ das Bett ja auch einfach näher stellen können.


Amigafever schrieb:


> Hammer wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass ich als Kind vor meinem Computer da direkt davor gesessen bin!


Na besser als drinnen zu sitzen. Hast du irgendwelche bleibenden Schäden attestiert bekommen oder warum stellt das jetzt hier heute ein Problem für dich dar? Weiterführend würde ich gern wissen, ob du dich wegen des Elektrosmogs auch gegen einen Herzschrittmacher entscheiden würdest, irgendwo muss es ja eine Grenze geben, nimmt man an.

@Tim: Wir wissen ja, für dich kommt nur High-End in Frage.

Und was machst du gegen die 20 WLan's deiner Umgebung oder einen vollvernetzten Nachbarn mit 2 Dienst- und Privathandy? Nix.
Oder Sonnenstürme? Auch nix.

Hauptsache nicht soviel mit dem eigenen Handy telefonieren und WLAN aus!


----------



## Tim1974 (13. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Trotzdem kein Grund sich über die Thematik oder andere besorgte Teilnehmer hier derart lustig zu machen, das es schon in Richtung Beleidigung geht!


----------



## -Shorty- (13. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Trotzdem kein Grund sich über die Thematik oder andere besorgte Teilnehmer hier derart lustig zu machen, das es schon in Richtung Beleidigung geht!



Machst du doch auch, trotz besseren Wissens verarschst du hier Amigafever mit deinen Beiträgen.


----------



## Krolgosh (13. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Trotzdem kein Grund sich über die Thematik oder andere besorgte Teilnehmer hier derart lustig zu machen, das es schon in Richtung Beleidigung geht!



Hmm ich lese hier nirgends eine Beleidigung raus?

Aber sie haben nunmal recht damit. Ich glaub das schlimmste was du machen könntest wäre dir so ein Gerät zu kaufen, und das meine ich nun wirklich Ernst. 
Du wirst doch deinen Lebtag nicht mehr froh wenn du alles misst und dann Aufgrund dieser Messungen (was diese tatsächlich aussagen sei mal dahingestellt) versucht diese Strahlung "abzuschirmen".


----------



## dekay55 (13. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich traue diesen Billigmessgeräten auch nicht, sonst hätte ich längst so eines hier und würde damit alles durch messen.
> Aber mal rein logisch gesehen, kann sowas gar keine wirklich zuverlässige Aussage liefern, denn sonst wären EMV- und EMVu-Messungen der Hersteller nicht so aufwändig und teuer.



Es ist nicht so leicht zu verstehen ich gebs zu, ABER  man kann schon mit einfachen mitteln ein gutes Messgerät bauen, seit 2014 ca. gabs einige innovative Entwicklungen bei der Herstellung von Elektronikbauteilen, dadurch ist es auch einfacher geworden Präzise Messgeräte zu bauen da die Sensoren mittlerweile weitaus besser und zuverlässiger arbeiten und günstiger in der Herstellung sind ( das ist einer der Gründe warum z.b Autonom fliegende Drohnen mit Hinderniss erkennung und allen drum und dran erschwinglich geworden sind und seit 2016 boomen ) selbst ich könnte mit dem Zeug was ich daheim rumfliegen hab so ein Messgerät zusammenbauen. 
Was dann wirklich Teuer wird ist das Eichen dieser Geräte da hier eben besagte Messungen vorgenommen werden. 

Aber das eigentlich wirklich verflucht verdammt Teure an solchen Messungen ist der Tatsache Geschuldet das es spezielle Ausbildungen benötigt um überhaupt Messwerte interpretieren zu können, und solche Techniker und Ing. sind gefragte Menschen die auch gut bezahlt werden, und darum sind so Messungen so Teuer, und darum sind deine Messungen kompletter Schwachsinn.  Und darum sind Billig Geräte Billig, weil sie eben nicht geeicht sind und alles mögliche messen und interpretieren, um brauchbare Ergebnisse zu bekommen Brauchs nach wie vor das Wissen und das bekommt man nicht in dem man eben Handbuch ließt oder mal kurz im Netz stöbert. 

Ich schreibs nochmal 
*Wer misst misst mist !


*Edit : Meine Beiträge dienen nicht zur Beleidigung, mein schroffer Ton soll eher dazu dienen das man vielleicht die Augen aufmacht und die situation neu überdenkt. Kritik sollte man nicht negativ auf sich persönlich beziehen, sondern es ist auf die Sache bezogen.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (13. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich traue diesen Billigmessgeräten auch nicht, sonst hätte ich längst so eines hier und würde damit alles durch messen.



Schon komisch... diesem Gerät schenkst du kein Vertrauen, aber einer Hausfrau die eine Internetseite über dieses Thema betreibt. 



> Aber mal rein logisch gesehen, kann sowas gar keine wirklich zuverlässige Aussage liefern, denn sonst wären EMV- und EMVu-Messungen der Hersteller nicht so aufwändig und teuer.



Was kostet denn so eine EMVU Messung an so einem Gehäuse? Du scheinst ja da Informationen zu besitzen... klär mich auf! 




> Mir reicht meine sicherlich schon übertriebene Vorsicht...



Ja stimmt... reicht völlig aus um sich bei dem Thema noch ängstlicher zu zeigen, als es ist.


----------



## -Shorty- (13. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Die besten Antworten zum Thema stehen bereits auf Seite 1, zurückblättern lohnt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Das Gehäuse ist völlig egal, weil Magnetfelder aus dem Netzteil nach außen dringen. Es ist wie mit Microwellen. Wenn sie laufen, verlässt man den Raum. Abstand hilft. Genauso verhält es sich mit Rechnern. Die sollten min. 5m vom Nutzer entfernt stehen. So einfach löst man das Problem!


----------



## Tim1974 (13. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Machst du doch auch, trotz besseren Wissens verarschst du hier Amigafever mit deinen Beiträgen.



Mit keinem Wort, ich bin ja nicht so wie einige andere hier... 



dekay55 schrieb:


> Es ist nicht so leicht zu verstehen ich gebs zu, ABER  man kann schon mit einfachen mitteln ein gutes Messgerät bauen, seit 2014 ca. gabs einige innovative Entwicklungen bei der Herstellung von Elektronikbauteilen, dadurch ist es auch einfacher geworden Präzise Messgeräte zu bauen da die Sensoren mittlerweile weitaus besser und zuverlässiger arbeiten und günstiger in der Herstellung sind ( das ist einer der Gründe warum z.b Autonom fliegende Drohnen mit Hinderniss erkennung und allen drum und dran erschwinglich geworden sind und seit 2016 boomen ) selbst ich könnte mit dem Zeug was ich daheim rumfliegen hab so ein Messgerät zusammenbauen.
> Was dann wirklich Teuer wird ist das Eichen dieser Geräte da hier eben besagte Messungen vorgenommen werden.
> 
> Aber das eigentlich wirklich verflucht verdammt Teure an solchen Messungen ist der Tatsache Geschuldet das es spezielle Ausbildungen benötigt um überhaupt Messwerte interpretieren zu können, und solche Techniker und Ing. sind gefragte Menschen die auch gut bezahlt werden, und darum sind so Messungen so Teuer, und darum sind deine Messungen kompletter Schwachsinn.  Und darum sind Billig Geräte Billig, weil sie eben nicht geeicht sind und alles mögliche messen und interpretieren, um brauchbare Ergebnisse zu bekommen Brauchs nach wie vor das Wissen und das bekommt man nicht in dem man eben Handbuch ließt oder mal kurz im Netz stöbert.
> ...



Ich messe doch gar nichts, also was wirfst du mir vor? 
Ich verlasse mich auf das, was die Hersteller gemacht haben und den gesunden Menschenverstand + ein wenig Übervorsicht hier und da, die mich aber nicht wirklich Komfort kostet und daher vertretbar, wenn auch vielleicht übertrieben ist.


----------



## -Shorty- (13. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Mit keinem Wort, ich bin ja nicht so wie einige andere hier...


Du hast diesen Sachverhalt HIER im Thread bereits vor über 6 Monaten erklärt bekommen und schreibst jetzt einfach so weiter als hätte es da noch nie was dazu gegeben.

* *zensiert**



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich verlasse mich auf das, was die Hersteller gemacht haben und den gesunden Menschenverstand + ein wenig Übervorsicht hier und da, die mich aber nicht wirklich Komfort kostet und daher vertretbar, wenn auch vielleicht übertrieben ist.


Tust du nicht, siehe diesen Thread. 

Du traust keinem Hersteller (siehe Threadtitel), **zensiert** und deine Übervorsicht resultiert aus reiner Unwissenheit, dabei geht es allerdings selten um Raketenwissenschaften, eher um Physik 7. - 9.Klasse. Übertrieben ist nur die Art und Weise wie du Sachverhalte zu Problemen machst.

Mahlzeit.

PS: Hättest du doch einfach mal meinen Rat aus dem letzten Post berücksichtigt. 
Einfach den Thread mal komplett (vor-)lesen (lassen).



*INU-Edit: Bitte mal auf deine Wortwahl achten!*


----------



## Tim1974 (13. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Tja, wenn ich stur bei meiner Meinung bleibe, bin ich beratungsresistent, wenn ich mich lernfähig zeige und meine Meinungen auf Grund des Threads ändere, dann verarsche ich andere und bin ein Troll...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



EyRaptor schrieb:


> Ohje ... jemand war tatsächlich mutig (odere verrückt) genug um den Thread wieder zu reaktivieren.


Die meisten unterschätzen die Wirkung von Magnetfeldern. Unser Büro ist im ersten Stock oberhalb des Prototypenbaus. Dort steht ein Transformator für Scwingungsprüfstände mit 10 kW, also etwas größer als in Netzteilen. Wer oberhalb des Transformators sitzt bekommt Kopfschmerzen, wird aggressiv und vergesslich. Solange es noch Röhrenmonitore gab, merkte jeder, dass an dem Platz etwas nicht stimmt. Heute, mit Flachbildmonitoren werden nur noch Praktikanten und Leiharbneiter dort temporär hingesetzt. Die beklagen sich nicht. Abstand hilft, um mich zu wiederholen


----------



## -Shorty- (13. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Tja, wenn ich stur bei meiner Meinung bleibe, bin ich beratungsresistent, wenn ich mich lernfähig zeige und meine Meinungen auf Grund des Threads ändere, dann verarsche ich andere und bin ein Troll...



Ach dazu müsste man erstmal eine Meinung haben. Die Wahrheit ist, aus bloßen Annahmen und Vermutungen lässt sich eben keine Meinung schustern, darum geht dir auch ständig die Luft aus wenn es konkret wird.

Lernfähig hab ich dich hier noch nie gesehen, ganz im Gegenteil, je konkreter hier Empfehlungen geäußert werden, desto sicherer greifst du zu dem was du von Anfang an wolltest aber von Niemanden für gut befunden wurde. Fast so als müsse man hier etwas beweisen...


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (13. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



> ...darum geht dir auch ständig die Luft aus wenn es konkret wird.



Wie man an der Frage um die Kosten bei so einer Prüfung sieht, er sagt ist teuer, aber wenn man fragt kommt keine konkrete Aussage. So gehts natürlich auch ... Behauptungen aufstellen und nichts beweisbares bieten. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die meisten unterschätzen die Wirkung von Magnetfeldern.



Gut das Beispiel ist genauso, als wenn du Tim direkt vor einer Radarquelle setzt und sagst du hast recht spürst du schon was? Schön aus der Praxis, aber für Tims Problem null relevant, wenn der PC auch nur Ansatzweise solche Magnetfelder erzeugt wie ein Transformator dieser Leistung könnte man ja noch ins grübeln kommen, aber so ...


----------



## -Shorty- (13. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Wie man an der Frage um die Kosten bei so einer Prüfung sieht, er sagt ist teuer, aber wenn man fragt kommt keine konkrete Aussage. So gehts natürlich auch ... Behauptungen aufstellen und nichts beweisbares bieten.



Die Fähigkeit Dinge in Relation zu bringen ist vielleicht auch nicht so sein Ding, zu Vieles würde vom "High-End" zum "Low-Budget" mutieren. Aber dieses grässliche Monster mit Namen "Realität" ist in diesen Threads sowieso kein gern gesehener Gast.

Na wenn das mal keine gepflegte Wortwahl war.


----------



## Tim1974 (13. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Wie man an der Frage um die Kosten bei so einer Prüfung sieht, er sagt ist teuer, aber wenn man fragt kommt keine konkrete Aussage. So gehts natürlich auch ... Behauptungen aufstellen und nichts beweisbares bieten.



Ich geb nur das wieder, was mir mal zu dem Thema gesagt/geschrieben wurde, denn eigene praktische Erfahrung mit Messungen hab ich nunmal nicht! 
Erwartest du jetzt einen Link oder ein Zitat von mir, was dies belegt? 
Das kann ich jetzt so einfach nicht mehr liefern, es gab ja mehrere Threads zum Thema EMV und einiges ist bei mir hängen geblieben, unter anderem das solche Messungen sehr teuer sind.
Warum ziehst du dich daran nun hoch, ist die Aussage falsch? Oder einfach nur so um mir mal wieder eins rein zu würgen?


----------



## -Shorty- (13. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Warum ziehst du dich daran nun hoch, ist die Aussage falsch? Oder einfach nur so um mir mal wieder eins rein zu würgen?



Nö, er antwortet einfach auf mein Post. 
Kann er ja nix für, dass du meine Beiträge ausblendest und so den Diskussionsverlauf nicht mehr erfassen kannst.

PS: Wie es gab mehrere Threads? Ist das denn nicht eigentlich untersagt zu einer Sache mehrere Threads laufen zu lassen.?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (13. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich geb nur das wieder, was mir mal zu dem Thema gesagt/geschrieben wurde, denn eigene praktische Erfahrung mit Messungen hab ich nunmal nicht!



Wie auch ohne Equipment. 



> Erwartest du jetzt einen Link oder ein Zitat von mir, was dies belegt?



So einen offizellen/es Testbericht/Prüfprotokoll bezüglich eines PC-Gehäuses auf EMVU wäre nett ... JA! 

Ich weise hier nochmal darauf hin, das kein Hersteller von PC-Gehäusen (die in einem privaten Haushalt Verwendung finden) eine EMVU Prüfung vornimmt, weil es keinen Druck/Vorschrift/Norm gibt die den Hersteller dazu verplichtet!
Was ein Hersteller zu nichts zwingt wird er auch nicht testen ... der Hersteller gibt für sowas doch nicht zusätzlich Geld aus, damit du dich wohlfühlst.  




> Warum ziehst du dich daran nun hoch, ist die Aussage falsch? Oder einfach nur so um mir mal wieder eins rein zu würgen?



Ich ziehe mich nicht daran hoch, sondern habe dich damals schon darauf hingewiesen das es für stink normale PC-Gehäuse einfach keine Notwendigkeit ist und du trotzdem immer noch damit kommst das es gemacht wird vom Hersteller und das ist halt falsch! Du hast also aus den ganzen Informationen die dir gegeben wurden nur das für dich relevante behalten ... schade für die Anderen die dir Informationen lieferten die du dann absichtlich verdrängst, aber so kann man sich ja rausreden wenn mal wieder was bei dir noch nicht so klar ist und dann nach wenigen Monaten genau zum gleichen Thema wieder ein Thread von dir erscheint.


----------



## Tim1974 (13. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Ich ziehe mich nicht daran hoch, sondern habe dich damals schon darauf hingewiesen das es für stink normale PC-Gehäuse einfach keine Notwendigkeit ist und du trotzdem immer noch damit kommst das es gemacht wird vom Hersteller und das ist halt falsch! Du hast also aus den ganzen Informationen die dir gegeben wurden nur das für dich relevante behalten ... schade für die Anderen die dir Informationen lieferten die du dann absichtlich verdrängst, aber so kann man sich ja rausreden wenn mal wieder was bei dir noch nicht so klar ist und dann nach wenigen Monaten genau zum gleichen Thema wieder ein Thread von dir erscheint.



Meine Aussage bezog sich jetzt auch nicht auf die Aftermarket-Gehäuse, sondern auf Komplett-PCs von großen Herstellern, aber auch auf einzelne Komponenten, die laut einigen Aussagen hier sehr wohl auf EMV/EMVu getestet werden (müssen), oder hab ich auch das falsch behalten/verstanden damals?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (13. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Ja zu denen die das sagten gehöre ich auch, aber das sind nur elektrotechnische Baugruppen und dazu gehört ein Gehäuse nun mal nicht!

 Selbst bei einem Komplett-PC wird es nicht durch Zauberhand dazu.  

Da kannst du dich drehen und wenden und noch so viele "aber", "vielleicht" und "könnte" in deinem nächsten Post stecken ... nur elektrotechnische Geräte werden und müssen geprüft werden! 

Die wichtigste Passagen in diesem Post habe ich mal gekennzeichnet ... ich hoffe das hilft.


----------



## -Shorty- (13. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Das dürfte primär vom Einsatzzweck des PC's abhängig sein, also wird es vereinzelt sicher geben, für medizinische Zwecke z.B..

Genauer gehts nicht, da in deiner Frage keinerlei Einschränkungen gemacht werden.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (13. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

War auch nicht notwendig es einzuschränken, denn es ging ausschließlich um PC-Gehäuse die er sich zulegen wollte. 

Das sich das Thema plötzlich um alle PCs drehen soll wäre mir neu.


----------



## -Shorty- (13. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Meine Aussage bezog sich jetzt auch nicht auf die Aftermarket-Gehäuse, sondern auf Komplett-PCs von großen Herstellern, ...



Darauf bezog ich mich.


----------



## Tim1974 (13. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Wenn einzelne Baugruppen getestet werden und schon ohne jegliches Gehäuse den EMV(u)-Vorschriften entsprechen, dann wäre es ja auch unnötig sie auch nochmal im Gehäuse verbaut zu prüfen, oder? 
Könnte man dann ein Glasgehäuse nehmen oder die Hardware immer ohne Gehäuse auf dem Tisch liegend betreiben, ohne die Vorschriften bzw. Grenzwerte zu verletzen?


----------



## DARPA (14. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Hey, nach 8 Monaten und 250 Beiträgen beginnst du, die Angelegenheit langsam zu verstehen. Ich bin begeistert


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (14. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Wenn einzelne Baugruppen getestet werden und schon ohne jegliches Gehäuse den EMV(u)-Vorschriften entsprechen, dann wäre es ja auch unnötig sie auch nochmal im Gehäuse verbaut zu prüfen, oder?



Nicht das ich dir das schon mal erklärt hätte, aber schön das du es dir merken konntest ... die Logik dahinter ist ja auch kaum zu übersehen.


----------



## Tim1974 (14. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Trotzdem nochmal eine Frage dazu, auch wenn ich jetzt nicht ausschließen kann, daß das auch schonmal erwähnt wurde:
Hat sich die Hardware in den Jahren dahingegen verändert, daß sie selbst (ohne Gehäuse) weniger "strahlt" als früher? Also hat die EMV(u)-Verordnung hier was bewirkt, oder war die Hardware schon immer so?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Hat sich die Hardware in den Jahren dahingegen verändert, daß sie selbst (ohne Gehäuse) weniger "strahlt" als früher?


Ganz schlimm sind pulsweitenmodulierte Spannungsversorgungen mit hoher Schaltfrequenz im MHz bis GHz Bereich, Weil es eine Rechteckspannung ist und sehr hohe Ströme fließen, CPU mit 250W nehmen bei 1,25V locker 200A, entstehen massive Magnetfelder. Die Verträglichkeit sagt nur, das die Komponenten damit klar kommen, es sagt nichts über biologische Wirkungen aus,

Ich wiederhole mich: Abstand zum Rechner hilft genau wie Abstand zum Mobiltelefon. Bei Telefon reichen 50cm, beim Rechner habe ich keine Ahnung, aber schon 2m Abstand reichen meiner Meinung, da kommt dann nix mehr an


----------



## Tim1974 (14. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Meiner steht etwa 1 Meter weg und in Kopfhöhe (im Sitzen), allerdings mit dem metallenen Seitenteil zu mir hin zeigend.
Für 2 Meter Abstand bräuche ich wohl überall Kabelverängerungen (HDMI/DP, Maus, Tastatur...).


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Mach Dir keine Panik. Wenn minimal messbare Strahlenmengen ankommen, auch von der gefährlichen "Robotikstrahlung", als Sammelbegriff für Magnetfelder aus Hochfrequenz Steuerungen, macht das nichts. Stell den Rechner doch einfach auf den Fussboden. Wir haben Messungen an Arbeitsplätzen neben Steuerungskästen für Fertigungsroboter gemacht. Das ist nicht ohne. Man unterschätzt es oft. Im PC ist das eine andere Größenordnung.


----------



## iReckyy (14. November 2018)

*Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Meiner steht neben dem Schreibtisch, ist ein Corsair 900D mit Fenster. Hardware steht in der Signatur, wenn ich zocke, dann bleibt im Nachbarzimmer die Funkuhr stehen. Das sind etwa 5-6m mit einer Wand dazwischen.

Soviel zur EMV. 

Es ist alles übertaktet, spread spectrum und alle Energiesparmodi sind allerdings an.

Gruß.


----------



## Adi1 (14. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Naja, elektromagnetische Felder entstehen überall dort,

wo pulsierende Spannungen auftreten,

also quasi überall. 

Die Abschirmung durch ein metallenes Gehäuse,
spielt da eher eine untergeordnete Rolle.

Wenn Du einen fetten Weihnachtsbrachten im Backofen machst bei richtiger Hitze,

denn sind die Felder durch Smartphones , PC´s völlig irrelevant.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> denn sind die Felder durch Smartphones , PC´s völlig irrelevant.


Smartphones mit ihren lächerlichen 1-2W erzeugen im Gehirn in direkter Umgebung, also dem Innenohr, durchaus Wirkungen. Bei Ratten, bei denen die Leistung reicht, um das gesamte Gehirn zu durchstrahlen, wird der Eiweisaufbau für das Langzeitgedächnis gestört. Beim Menschen dringt es nur 2-3cm ein. Da ist der Schaden gering. Rechner mit 5GHz Taktfrequenz strahlen entsprechend mit hoher Leistung Wellen aus. Die elektromagnetischen kommen nicht durch das Gehäuse, die magnetischen durchaus.

Wir haben keine Ahnung, wie es wirkt. Es gibt da gerade einen  Feldversuch mit 5 Milliarden Menschen. man sollte vor dem Kauf einmal  nach der Wirkung schauen, die Unterschiede sind merklich.
BfS  -  SAR Suche

Auch diese Studie sollte man in Ruhe analysieren und schauen, ob andere Studien zu ähnlichen Ergebnissen kommen. Ich bin recht entspannt, vermeide trotzdem was geht:
Nationales Toxikologie-Programm findet heraus, dass Handy-Strahlung Krebs versursacht! ⋆ Krebs Patienten Advokat Foundation(R) founded by Dr. Leonard Coldwell

...


----------



## Tim1974 (14. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Na wie ihr seht, kommen eben auch andere kritische Einstufungen, ich bin also nicht der einzige, der sich um die Auswirkungen von Elektrosmog zumindest  Gedanken macht.
Langzeitstudien kanns ja eigentlich auch keine dazu geben, insofern ist vieles einfach nur Mutmaßung und Vermutungen, Rechenbeispiele und Vergleiche, aber all das ersetzt keine echten Langzeitstudien.

Und nicht jedes Thema, was einen nervt oder einem widerstrebt gehört deswegen gleich in die Rumpelkammer!


----------



## Plasmadampfer (14. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Krebs kriegt man aufgrund nicht genannter Genome. Ich habe Magnetresonanztomographiegeräte betreut, auch Computertomographen, auch 4D Ultraschall Geräte.

Aluhut bringts total. EIn Beispiel. Ein Patient führt ordentlich sein Leben lang seinen Röntgenpass, ist aber leider die Treppe runter geflogen. Wegen Osteporose hatte der mehrere Knochenbrüche. Ein CT. Ich war gerade zum Service dort in der Klinik.

Der alte Sack sagte, hier ist mein Röntgenpass. Ich so, MRT ist zu teuer, schmeissen Sie den Röntgenpass jetzt wech. Gnade ihnen Kurt, wenn SIe nicht unterm Bildwandler operiert werden  Ich zu ihm, 420.000 Volt Beschleunigungsspannung inne Röhre, das Tungsten, das Targetmaterial ist sehr tapfer. DIe Drehanodenröhre läuft um Sie herum und macht Sektorialshots durch Sie durch zum Detektorarray für ein 3D Bild von ihrem Körper. Ich zu ihm, Frauen haben es einfacher, für die Titten zwischen Quarzglas beschleinigen wir auf 84.000 Volt nur.

Weiche Röntgenstrahlung für weiche Titten.

Der Opa hat mich vielleicht angeguckt. Ja wenn das Electron das Photon aus der Schale schlägt.

EMV = ElektroMagnetische Verträglichkeit. In erster Linie geht es dabei um Militärelektronik, so dass die nicht von aussen beeinflusst werden kann.


Politiker ohne Ahnung haben das umgewandelt in Comsumer Elektronik vise versa.

Es gibt weltweit keine Studien, die das belegen, viel eher ist die Denaturierung des Menschen, der ja tierisch alt wird inzwischen daran schuld, den ganzen Tag an som Schreibtisch zu sitzen ohne naturelle optische Reize. Davon gibt es Studien. Wenn ich Sonntag, Dienstag und gestern meine MTB Strecke fahre, 25km nur, dann fühle ich mich pudelwohl danach.


----------



## Tim1974 (14. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Ich versteh nur Bahnhof und sehe da auch keinen Zusammenhang zwischen Röntgen-/Gammastrahlung und elektromagnetischer Strahlung!


----------



## Plasmadampfer (14. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Tja die Wellenlängen elektromagnetischer Strahlung. Alpha-,Beta- und Gammastrahlung. Alphastrahlung schafft es gerade durch die Haut.


Die UV LED Casemodder. 355nm Wellenlänge ist NearUV, schon schwierigst zu sehen. 200nm ist UV, sieht man gar nich mehr.

405 nm haben die UV LEDs im Case. Das ist aber nicht UV. Violett heisst das


----------



## Plasmadampfer (14. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Ein 4:3 CRT hat Ottonormalmutti 25.000 Volt Beschleunigungsspannung nur, viel weicher als Mammographie. Mama ist Latein und heisst Mama auf Deutsch Brust


----------



## INU.ID (15. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

*Wenn jemand ein Problem mit einem Thema hat, oder mit einem User, dann soll er besser beiden fern bleiben. Spam und Offtopic zu posten, oder auch (egal ob direkt oder indirekt) zu beleidigen/persönlich anzugreifen, ist ganz bestimmt nicht der richtige Weg. Und so oft werde ich das jetzt auch nicht mehr wiederholen. Hinterher braucht sich keiner zu beschweren, wenn er für seine Spam/OT/PA usw. Postings Karten und/oder Pünktchen kassiert. Es wurde "euch" vorher oft genug gesagt!

Bleibt sachlich und beim Thema, und klärt persönliches per PM!
*


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Um zu Lösungsvorschlägen zu kommen, lies Dich auf dieser Seite ein:
Internationale Gesellschaft fuer Elektrosmog-Forschung IGEF

Aluhüte wirken übrigens besser, wenn man sie erdet!



Plasmadampfer schrieb:


> Tja die Wellenlängen elektromagnetischer Strahlung. Alpha-,Beta- und Gammastrahlung.


Alpha- und Betastrahlung sind Teilchen, das hat rein gar nichts mit Elektromagnetischen Wellen zu tun. Röntgenstrahlen sind ein kleiner Teilbereich der Gammastrahlung, man unterscheidet nur die Herstellungsart. Gegen alles kann man sich gut abschirmen, nur nicht gegen reine Magnetfelder und gegen kosmische Strahlung, deren Energie zu hoch ist. Das hat dann widerum nichts mit Elektromagnetischer Strahlung zu tun. Man sollte Begriffe und Wirkungen sauber trennen. 

Es ist zu einfach, das ganze Thema mit einem Lächeln abzutun. Wir haben viel zu wenig Forschung dazu. Viele Studien zeigen keine Effekte, es gibt aber noch sehr viele Themen, die gar nicht untersucht wurden. Darauf zu achten, mit möglichst wenig direkter Einstrahlung in Berührung zu kommen, ohne dabei panisch zu werden, hilft. Man legt das Smartphone nicht auf den Nachtisch, sondern 2m weg, Man steckt es auch nicht in die Hemdtasche direkt über dem Herzen, man unterlässt stundenlange Gespräche, man schläft nicht direkt neben dem WLAN Router, Microwellen meidet man und man sie nutzt, geht man aus der Küche, etc..Es sind alles keine Einschränkungen

Mein Nachbar war Fehnsehgerätereparateur. Da habe ich als Kind in den sechzigern schon mit geschraubt und gelötet. Der arme Kerl starb wie viele an Krebs, weil die Kathodenstrahlung von Bildschirmen lebensgefährlich ist. Die Bildschirme schirmen ab, nach hinten aber tritt ebenso Röntgenstrahlung aus. Das ist heute mit LED Bildschirmen merklich besser.


----------



## Tim1974 (15. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Schön, daß es auch noch Leute gibt, die das Thema ernst nehmen und versuchen objektiv darüber zu diskutieren, ohne in Albernheit zu verfallen. 

Ich fasse nochmal zusammen, bitte korregiert mich, wenn ich etwas falsches schreibe! 
PC-Komponenten werden einzelnd vom Hersteller auf EMV hin geprüft, bevor sie in den Handel kommen dürfen, damit sie sich nicht gegenseitig stören. Eine EMVu (die Wirkung auf den menschlichen Organismus) Prüfung, wird nicht vorgenommen.
PC-Gehäuse schirmen EM-Wellen nicht wirklich (komplett) ab, müssen sie auch heute nicht mehr, weil die Komponenten einzelnd geprüft wurden, darum gibts im Gegensatz zu früher auch so viele Gehäuse mit Fenster und Plastikteilen.
Allgemein ist die Belastung durch EM-Wellen aus PCs wahrscheinlich im Vergleich zu WLAN und andere elektromagnetischen Wellen von denen wir täglich umgeben sind eher als gering einzustufen.

Was mich dennoch noch interessieren würde, sofern es nicht in den 28 Seiten schonmal angeschnitten wurde und ich es wieder vergessen habe(?):
Spielt es dann überhaupt noch eine Rolle, ob das Gehäuse aus Blech, Alu oder Glas besteht, wenn die metallenen Seitenwände sowieso nicht geerdet sind, weil sie ja lackiert sind?

Ich hab z.B. meinen neuen PC extra so aufgebaut, das die Front aus Plastik von mir weg zeigt, weil ich vermute, daß dort am ehesten EM-Strahlung austreten wird, das Seitenteil und die Rückwand sind ja aus Stahlblech, die Front hat zwar auch ein metallenes Gitter, aber seitlich ist das in den Plastikrahmen eingefaßt, somit besteht wahrscheinlich (ich hab es nicht genau selbst geprüft) keine Metallverbindung zum restlichen Gehäuse.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Schön, daß es auch noch Leute gibt, die das Thema ernst nehmen und versuchen objektiv darüber zu diskutieren, ohne in Albernheit zu verfallen. .


Und ich bitte Dich trotzdem, Beiträge genau zu lesen und versteckte böshafte Satire zu erkennen. Man kann auch stimmige Informationen manipulativ verpacken und hier und da witzige Übertreibungen einbauen. Es gibt für so etwas Schlüsselworte, die man erkennen muss._ "Kältestrahlen" _ist z.B. so ein typisches Verhohnepipel Wort. Das ist natürlich schwierig, aber das ist der Sinn der Sache. Es trennt Wissende von jenen, die anfällig für Verdummungsstrahlen sind, auch so ein Schlüsselwort aus dem Perry Rhodan Universum. Man erkennt an den Reaktionen dann, ob Menschen die böse Anspielung verstehen, oder jeden Blödsinn glauben. Und leider nimmt das Bildungsniveau stetig ab. Die Menschen sind heute Angst getrieben und nicht mehr vom Wissen geleitet.

Z.B. gibt es mehrere Studien, die eindeutig belegen, dass Mobilfunkantennen auf dem Dach krank machen. Jetzt muss man aber genau lesen und nicht Interpretieren. Es geht um die Antenne, nicht um irgendwelche fiktive Robotikstrahlung. Die Antenne wirkt nämlich krankmachend, ohne das überhaupt gesendet wird. Das ist ein typischer negativer Plazeboeffekt. Die Antenne auf dem eigenen Dach ist nämlich ideal, weil der Strahlungskegel zur Seite geht und nicht nach unten. Unter der Antenne ist man ziemlich sicher. Wer das nicht weiß, hat Angst und wird krank. Angst vor Unbekanntem zu haben, "ist tödlich". Und dagegen hilft Wissen. Richtiges Wissen, keine "Youtube Akademie" , als umfassender Begriff über allen Humbug von Galileo über Verschwörungstheorien, Homöopathie bis hin zum typischen Youtube-Schwätzer. Ja, es gibt dort Perlen, aber die muss man finden.


----------



## -Shorty- (15. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Schön, daß es auch noch Leute gibt, die das Thema ernst nehmen und versuchen objektiv darüber zu diskutieren, ohne in Albernheit zu verfallen.
> 
> Ich fasse nochmal zusammen, bitte korrigiert mich, wenn ich etwas Falsches schreibe!
> PC-Komponenten werden einzeln(d) vom Hersteller auf EMV hin geprüft, bevor sie in den Handel kommen dürfen, damit sie sich nicht gegenseitig stören. Eine EMVu (die Wirkung auf den menschlichen Organismus) (das U steht für Umweltverträglichkeit) Prüfung, wird nicht vorgenommen.


EMV-Prüfung

EMVU


Tim1974 schrieb:


> PC-Gehäuse schirmen EM-Wellen nicht wirklich (komplett) ab, müssen sie auch heute nicht mehr, weil die Komponenten einzeln(d) geprüft wurden, darum gibts im Gegensatz zu Früher auch so viele Gehäuse mit Fenster und Plastikteilen.


Nein, die Ursache dafür ist, dass den Leuten die Optik wichtig geworden ist und damit eine Vielzahl an Gehäusen existiert.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Allgemein ist die Wirkung von EM-Wellen aus PCs wahrscheinlich im Vergleich zu WLAN und andere elektromagnetischen Wellen von denen wir täglich umgeben sind eher als gering einzustufen.



Warum wahrscheinlich? Weshalb dann die "Zusammenfassung"? Das wurde doch längst geklärt, aber du rätst erneut?!
Wenn man nur raten kann, sollte man nicht versuchen irgendetwas auf dieser Grundlage "einzustufen".
Insbesondere besteht bei dir die Gefahr, dass du nach einmaliger Zustimmung meinst ab jetzt immer Richtig zu "raten".



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Was mich dennoch noch interessieren würde, sofern es nicht in den 28 Seiten schonmal angeschnitten wurde und ich es wieder vergessen habe(?)
> Spielt es dann überhaupt noch eine Rolle, ob das Gehäuse aus Blech, Alu oder Glas besteht, wenn die metallenen Seitenwände sowieso nicht geerdet sind, weil sie ja lackiert sind?


Du musst dich innerhalb deiner Frage mal festlegen, soll das Beispielgehäuse nun aus Blech oder einem anderen Material sein? Wofür soll es eine Rolle spielen? Für die Abschirmung EM-Wellen? Na sicher spielt der Werkstoff eine Rolle.
Woher du jetzt allerdings den Punkt mit fehlender Erdung hast und inwieweit die Erdung deiner Meinung nach relevant ist, würde mich wirklich mal interessieren.
Können wir uns dann der Einfachheit halber darauf einigen, dass die Seitenteile aus demselben Material bestehen?
Und  warum spielt da jetzt der Lack noch mit rein? Beziehst du deine Frage nun auf den Werkstoff (Blech, Glas, Alu) oder auf den angesprochenen Lack selbst?



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich hab z.B. meinen neuen PC extra so aufgebaut, das die Front aus Plastik von mir weg zeigt, weil ich vermute, daß dort am ehesten EM-Strahlung austreten wird, das Seitenteil und die Rückwand sind ja aus Stahlblech, die Front hat zwar auch ein metallenes Gitter, aber seitlich ist das in den Plastikrahmen eingefaßt, somit besteht wahrscheinlich (ich hab es nicht genau selbst geprüft) keine Metallverbindung zum restlichen Gehäuse.



Aus der reinen Vermutung heraus irgendwelche Maßnahmen zu treffen, von denen man nicht weiß ob sie was bewirken geht leider schon wieder in Richtung Aluhut und schließt für mich jede Diskussion aus. Du bist auf den letzten Seiten des Threads millimeterweise an das Thema herangeführt worden und hättest nur einen einzigen Schritt machen müssen.

Es ist an dir, sich die notwendigen Informationen zu besorgen oder sich weiter irgendwas in die Tasche zu lügen, zu meinen man habe irgendetwas verstanden und hier Alle mit absurden Theorien zu langweilen.

Nachdem dir bereits mehrmals das "Potential" deiner PC-Strahlung dargelegt wurde machst du einfach munter weiter mit deinen Behauptungen und Vermutungen. 

Warum sollte man also noch irgendwas inhaltlich brauchbares antworten?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> ...Woher du jetzt allerdings den Punkt mit fehlender Erdung hast und inwieweit die Erdung deiner Meinung nach relevant ist...


Ich sagte, dass Aluhüte nur funktionieren, wenn sie geerdet sind. Wenn man diesen Sarkasmus nicht versteht, wird es halt schwierig. Aluhüte sind zumindest nicht schädlich und haben einen wunderbaren positiven Plazeboeffekt. Wenn ich neue Bekannte einlade, trage ich oft einen. Das gibt herrliche polarisierende Gespräche. Es gibt dann Leute, die tragen welche aus ernst, die kann man dann gleich aussortieren, andere regen sich tierisch auf, Spaßbefreite sortiere ich auch aus, und es bleiben witzige Menschen über, mit denen man herrlichen Blödsinn machen kann 

Es ist, um wieder ernst so werden, in der heutigen Informationsgesellschaft so unendlich schwierig, sinnvolle Informationen zu finden, weil im Netz gefühlt 99% Humbug steht. Dabei ist die Sache eigentlich ganz einfach. Man verlässt Google, geht auf die Google Erweiterung Scholar und findet wissenschaftliche Texte. Naja, mehr oder weniger. Alles andere ist Unterhaltung. Dazu muss man die Texte aber verstehen, die Sprache, die Fachbegriffe, die Methodik und das ist ein Lernprozess. Ich z.B. lese seit 1978 Spektrum der Wissenschaft, durchgehend, jetzt also 40 Jahre. Das hilft. 

Google Scholar
___________
Und schnell mal gesucht und schon muss ich lachen: Bauingenieure, die Krone der Naturwissenschaft: Es ist nicht zu fassen, selbst Scholar bietet Humbug in Reinkultur
_
"....Allerdings führte die Kältestrahlung der Eisfläche zu einerKondensatbildung an den Innenflächender Eissporthalle..."_
https://www.anstageslicht.de/filead...le_Reichenhall/Layout/SENNEWALD_Gutachten.pdf


----------



## Tim1974 (15. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Ich schreib jetzt mal allgemein was ich von den letzten Antworten halte, weil ich gerade nicht so viel Zeit habe. 
Ihr habt damit Recht, daß ich hier einige Zusammenhänge anscheinend noch nicht richtig verstanden habe, ich müßte mich da noch mehr einlesen oder den Thread zu großen Teilen nochmal durch gehen, sonst kann ich jetzt erstmal hier nichts gescheites mehr zu beitragen (außer Mutmaßungen, die niemand braucht).

Etwas gemein, wenn es hier Formulierungen gibt, die austesten, ob der Leser das Grundwissen hat oder nicht, mit solchen "Tests" hab ich hier nicht gerechnet gehabt, ich bin eben oft zu gutgläubig, oder glaube halt das, was mir gerade gut in den Kram paßt.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (15. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Na endlich Tim, das ist mal eine Selbstreflektion die ich uneingeschränkt teile. 

Sei froh das du dich nicht im Wakü-Unterforum rumtreibst ...


----------



## Tim1974 (15. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Ein Abstecher ins Wakü-Forum wird bestimmt irgendwann auch noch mal kommen.


----------



## Venom89 (15. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Du wird ein verdammt kurzer abstecher.


----------



## JoM79 (15. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Gerade mal so einen "normalen" Rechner zusammen kriegen  und dann mit ner Wasserkühlung anfangen wollen.
Aber hat jetzt nichts mit dem Thema zu tun, ausser Tim möchte das jetzt hier an dieser Stelle weiter vertiefen.


----------



## Tim1974 (16. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Du wird ein verdammt kurzer abstecher.



Wieso das? 



JoM79 schrieb:


> Gerade mal so einen "normalen" Rechner zusammen kriegen  und dann mit ner Wasserkühlung anfangen wollen.



Erstens war es der ersten komplett selbst zusammen gebaute Rechner, und zweitens hab ich den unter starkem Zeitdruck nachts zusammen gebaut und alles lief, es gab nun ein paar vermeidlich unwichtige Schönheitsfehler, die ich hinterher korregiert habe. Ich werde mir in absehbarer Zeit aber keine Wasserkühlung zulegen, zumindest so lange nicht, wie Wasser elektrisch leitet und Spawas trotzdem Airflow brauchen! 



JoM79 schrieb:


> Aber hat jetzt nichts mit dem Thema zu tun, ausser Tim möchte das jetzt hier an dieser Stelle weiter vertiefen.



Nein, möchte ich nicht, aber ich hab hier mit dem Thema Wasserkühlung auch nicht angefangen!


----------



## -Shorty- (16. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Wieso das?



Wegen dieser Form von Begriffsstutzigkeit, mangelnder Eigeninitiative und mangelnden physischen Grundkenntnissen.
(Dies stellt keine Beleidigung, sondern eine gemäßigte Antwort auf deine Frage dar.)



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Erstens war es der ersten komplett selbst zusammen gebaute Rechner, und zweitens hab ich den unter starkem Zeitdruck nachts zusammen gebaut und alles lief, es gab nun ein paar vermeidlich unwichtige Schönheitsfehler, die ich hinterher korregiert habe. Ich werde mir in absehbarer Zeit aber keine Wasserkühlung zulegen, zumindest so lange nicht, wie Wasser elektrisch leitet und Spawas trotzdem Airflow brauchen!


Naja nicht ganz der Erste aber der Erste der nachher noch funktioniert, gelle. 
Woher der Zeitdruck kam, nachdem du wochenlang im Thread hin und her überlegt hast, weißt auch nur du. Ebenso weshalb der Zusammenbau Nachts stattfinden muss. Selbst wenn, ich nutze dazu immer so ne Sache, wie hieß es doch gleich, achja: "Licht".





Tim1974 schrieb:


> Nein, möchte ich nicht, aber ich hab hier mit dem Thema Wasserkühlung auch nicht angefangen!


 Das hat er im Scherz gesagt, wir können die Chancen, dass du diesen Schritt gehen wirst, ganz gut an deinen vergangen Projekten abschätzen.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (16. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Wieso das?



Weil dein Wissen dort an noch mehr Grenzen stößt aus Mangel an praktischer Erfahrung. 




> Ich werde mir in absehbarer Zeit aber keine Wasserkühlung zulegen, zumindest so lange nicht, wie Wasser elektrisch leitet und Spawas trotzdem Airflow brauchen!



Diese Eigenschaft wird Wasser nie ganz verlieren und das Spawas Airflow brauchen ist wohl nur wieder eine provokante Aussage. Gibt ja keine Möglichkeit auch diese in eine Wakü einzubinden.... Nein. 



> Nein, möchte ich nicht, aber ich hab hier mit dem Thema Wasserkühlung auch nicht angefangen!:



In diesem Thread ist ja auch kaum OT von dir stimmts... oder doch nicht? Naja wirst du schon bei der nochmaligen Durchsicht dieses Threads entdecken.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ein Abstecher ins Wakü-Forum wird bestimmt irgendwann auch noch mal kommen.


Sobald Du auf einen Intel Achtkerner umteigst, wird das passieren müssen. Aber das dauert noch, für Deinen Ryzen R5-2600 wäre das Perlen vor die Säue werfen. Und ansonsten ist es kein Hexenwerk, sich passende Komponenten zusammen zustellen und schläuche zuzuschneiden. Wenn es Dir, um zum Thema zurück zu kommen, ernst mit der Reduzierung von Strahlungsquellen im Haushalt ist, geh die Handvoll Geräte in Haushalt in Ruhe durch, schau, wie Du denn räumlichen Abstand vergrößern und Nutzungszeiten reduzieren kannst.

Mein WLAN Router z.B. wird bei Schaltzeituhr nachts deaktiviert. Das hat aber vier Gründe
- Stabilität, damit er einmal am Tag neu gestartet wird
- Jeweils eine neue IP
- Stromverbrauch
- Sttrahlung (das ist für mich eher untergeodnet, weil der Router weit weg ist)


----------



## Tim1974 (16. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Sobald Du auf einen Intel Achtkerner umteigst, wird das passieren müssen. Aber das dauert noch, für Deinen Ryzen R5-2600 wäre das Perlen vor die Säue werfen. Und ansonsten ist es kein Hexenwerk, sich passende Komponenten zusammen zustellen und schläuche zuzuschneiden. Wenn es Dir, um zum Thema zurück zu kommen, ernst mit der Reduzierung von Strahlungsquellen im Haushalt ist, geh die Handvoll Geräte in Haushalt in Ruhe durch, schau, wie Du denn räumlichen Abstand vergrößern und Nutzungszeiten reduzieren kannst.



Ich plane den R5-2600 nächstes Jahr weg zu geben, zu meinen Eltern zu stellen und dann einen aktuellen Ryzen7-3xxx zu kaufen, aber der wird vermutlich auch gut mit Luft zu kühlen sein.
Das Thema Wasserkühlung finde ich grundsätzlich interessant, selbst anwenden würde ich es aber nicht wollen, außer alle Komponenten wären wasserdicht und kurzschlussgeschützt. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Mein WLAN Router z.B. wird bei Schaltzeituhr nachts deaktiviert. Das hat aber vier Gründe
> - Stabilität, damit er einmal am Tag neu gestartet wird
> - Jeweils eine neue IP
> - Stromverbrauch
> - Sttrahlung (das ist für mich eher untergeodnet, weil der Router weit weg ist)



Ich schalte WLAN am Router immer nur dann ein, wenn ich es auch brauche und das ist meist nur alle 2-3 Tage mal für ne Stunde, danach mach ichs meist sofort wieder aus.
Der Router ist bei mir aber auch sehr vorteilhaft aufgestellt, nämlich an einem ca. 35 cm dicken Stahlbetonpfeiler im Flur, direkt bis zum Bett hin strahlen kann da nichts, da muß die Strahlung dann schon mehrfach reflektiert werden und immer noch ca. 4 Meter zurück legen.
Ansonsten telefoniere ich auch nicht viel mit dem Smartphone (SAR-Wert: 0,83 Watt), mein Festnetz ist schnurgebunden.
Eine Mikrowelle hab ich nicht mehr und werd auch keine mehr anschaffen.
Das Kochfeld ist Ceran, Induktion plane ich nicht anzuschaffen.

Das einzige was ich relativ viel nutze ist Bluetooth für meine diversen Lautsprecher.


----------



## -Shorty- (16. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Dir ist schon klar dass es durch Reflektionen und Überlagerung sogar zu höheren Strahlungswerten kommen kann? Vermutlich nicht...


----------



## Tim1974 (16. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Nein, soweit ich weiß nimmt Strahlung mit dem Quadrat der Entfernung ab.


----------



## moonshot (16. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Moderne Sendeanlagen (Router) passen die Sendeleistung an. Sie "strahlen" / senden stärker wenn es Hindernisse gibt. 
Wellen überlagern sich außerdem. Das nennt sich Interferenz (Physik) – Wikipedia. An manchen stellen hast du dann ein zu schwaches, anderen ein zu starkes Signal.


----------



## JoM79 (16. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich werde mir in absehbarer Zeit aber keine Wasserkühlung zulegen, zumindest so lange nicht, wie Wasser elektrisch leitet und Spawas trotzdem Airflow brauchen!


Na dann leg mal los, reines Wasser leitet keinen Strom.


----------



## Acoustico (17. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



moonshot schrieb:


> Moderne Sendeanlagen (Router) passen die Sendeleistung an. Sie "strahlen" / senden stärker wenn es Hindernisse gibt.



Gut, Tim. Statt also abzuschwächen hast du die Sendeleistung deines Routers um das 10-fache erhöht. War aber an sich eine gute Idee mit dem Stahlbetonpfeiler.  



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Nein, soweit ich weiß nimmt Strahlung mit dem Quadrat der Entfernung ab.



Ich kann dich beruhigen. Wenn du dich mit Strahlung (Abstandsgesetz) so gut auskennst wie mit Computern, hast du nichts zu befürchten. Ich frage mich nur was passiert, wenn du dir das Bein brichst und dann im Krankenhaus geröntgt werden musst. Dann bekommst du in 2 Minuten eine Portion Strahlung ab, die sich wie 10 Jahre Router unterm Bett anfühlen.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (18. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Da haste Recht erst vermeidet man wie blöd jede Strahlungsquelle (natürlich nur imaginär, denn Strahlung gibt es immer wenn man nicht gerade  Bleiwände um sich hat ) und dann mit einem Röntgentermin ist alle Vorsorge dahin. 

Aber weil es um die Gesundheit geht kann man ja mal eine Ausnahme machen... ich finde sowas ja extrem inkonsequent. Die Zeugen Jehovas sind bei sowas ja anders... Thema Bluttransfusion. Glaube versetzt Leben ... oder so ähnlich!


----------



## EyRaptor (18. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Flüge sollten dann übrigens auch besser vermieden werden .


----------



## Tim1974 (19. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*



Acoustico schrieb:


> Gut, Tim. Statt also abzuschwächen hast du die Sendeleistung deines Routers um das 10-fache erhöht. War aber an sich eine gute Idee mit dem Stahlbetonpfeiler.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich kann dich beruhigen. Wenn du dich mit Strahlung (Abstandsgesetz) so gut auskennst wie mit Computern, hast du nichts zu befürchten. Ich frage mich nur was passiert, wenn du dir das Bein brichst und dann im Krankenhaus geröntgt werden musst. Dann bekommst du in 2 Minuten eine Portion Strahlung ab, die sich wie 10 Jahre Router unterm Bett anfühlen.



War mir klar, daß du nichtmal verstehst worum es eigentlich geht und was ich im Vorfeld erklärt habe...


----------



## JoM79 (19. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Und nix mehr mit dem Thema zu tun hat.


----------



## Tim1974 (19. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Im Falle des Routers hat es nichts mit einem PC-Gehäuse zu tun, das stimmt, dennoch aber mit elektromagnetischen Wellen.
Das mit dem Router brauchen wir hier deswegen nicht zu vertiefen.


----------



## JoM79 (19. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV?*

Dann sollte ja eigentlich alles gesagt sein nach 30 Seiten.


----------



## Tim1974 (23. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*

Hallo,

ich hol den Thread mal wieder ans Tageslicht, das spart mir einen neuen auf zu machen. 

Mich würde einfach nur interessieren, ob es zwischenzeitlich neue Gehäuse gibt, die weder Fenster noch Dämmung haben und hochwertig verarbeitet und nicht so klein wie mein Fractal Design Meshify sind?

Ingesamt sind mir folgende Punkte wichtig:

1. Kein Fenster *¹
2. Keine Dämmung *²
3. Größer als Fractal Design Meshify
4. Höhere Materialstärke als FD Meshify
5. Keinen Netzteiltunnel
6. Hinten einen 140mm-Lüfterplatz
7. Vorne mindestens 2x 140mm-Lüfterplätze
8. Oben mindestens 2x 140mm-Lüfterplätze
9. Schlichte und schicke Optik

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
zu *¹: Ein Fenster würde ich nur ungerne haben, ist aber kein so striktes no-go mehr wie vor diesem Thread.
zu *²: Dämmung könnte ich notfalls akzeptieren, wenn sich sonst nichts  gescheites finden läßt, auch wenn ich das Bitumen-Zeug nicht gerne in  der Wohnung haben würde, aber vielleicht gibts ja auch Dämmung ohne Bitumen oder ähnliches? 
Die beste Dämmung ist meiner Ansicht nach eh eine gesunde Materialstärke, wie bei meinem Casetek C1080.


----------



## Venom89 (23. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*

Ich zitiere mich mal selber, dass passt hier wieder so gut.



Venom89 schrieb:


> Und täglich grüßt der Tim.
> Wiedereinmal wünsche ich mir ein wenig Eigeninitiative. Vermutlich vergebens.



und mich würde es interessieren, ob du dich noch immer nicht mit den Filtern von Geizhals beschäftigt hast?

Die beste "Dämmung" ist übrigens eine geschlossene Fläche, ist bei einer reinen Luftkühlung nur unpraktisch


----------



## Tim1974 (23. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*



Venom89 schrieb:


> und mich würde es interessieren, ob du dich noch immer nicht mit den Filtern von Geizhals beschäftigt hast?



Es geht aber hier nicht um die Filter bei Geizhals oder sonstwo, sondern darum, daß ich gefragt habe, ob jemand hier Neuheiten im Bereich Gehäuse kennt, die meinen genannten Vorstellungen entsprechen würden. Wenn dem so ist, wunderbar, wenn nicht, ist es halt auch nicht zu ändern.

Allgemein, man kann eigentlich jede Frage, die im Internet in Foren gestellt wird auch mittels Eigenrecherche im Netz klären, also könnte man im Prinzip eigentlich alle Foren schließen, bis es grundlegende Neuerungen gibt und wirklich neue Fragen dazu auftauchen. 
Warum wird das nicht getan?
Weil einige Mitmenschen es eben wie ich vorziehen, eine rege Diskussion über bestimmte Themen zu führen, wenn es in dieser fair zugeht und die allgemeinen Benimmregeln einer Diskussion unter erwachsenen Menschen eingehalten werden, kann sowas durchaus Spaß machen und neue interessante Aspekte und Fragen aufwerfen... 



Venom89 schrieb:


> Die beste "Dämmung" ist übrigens eine geschlossene Fläche, ist bei einer reinen Luftkühlung nur unpraktisch



Achnee, das ist ja mal eine ganz neue Erkenntnis!


----------



## Venom89 (23. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Es geht aber hier nicht um die Filter bei Geizhals oder sonstwo..



Du fragst ob es ein Gehäuse gibt, welches deinen speziellen Anforderungen entspricht. 
Genau das kannst du mit geizhals.de herausfinden. 



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Allgemein, man kann eigentlich jede Frage, die im Internet in Foren gestellt wird auch mittels Eigenrecherche im Netz klären, also könnte man im Prinzip eigentlich alle Foren schließen, bis es grundlegende Neuerungen gibt und wirklich neue Fragen dazu auftauchen.
> Warum wird das nicht getan?



Das ist doch Quatsch Tim. 
Faulheit und Unwissen sind nicht gleichzusetzen. 



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Weil einige Mitmenschen es eben wie ich vorziehen, eine rege Diskussion über bestimmte Themen zu führen, wenn es in dieser fair zugeht und die allgemeinen Benimmregeln einer Diskussion unter erwachsenen Menschen eingehalten werden, kann sowas durchaus Spaß machen und neue interessante Aspekte und Fragen aufwerfen...



Was gibt es da denn bitte zu diskutieren? 
Du hast explizite Vorstellungen, du weißt wie Geizhals funktioniert. Wenn es dann noch Fragen gibt, frag. 
Aber eine erst Auswahl, solltest du schon selber treffen. 




Tim1974 schrieb:


> Achnee, das ist ja mal eine ganz neue Erkenntnis!



Hast du wieder was gelernt


----------



## JoM79 (24. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*

Wenn ich mal Langeweile haben sollte, bau ich dir dein Wunschgehäuse.
Reichen 2mm als Blechdicke? 
Sollten dann je nach Material 500-1000 Euro sein.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> 4. Höhere Materialstärke als FD Meshify


Such nach Aluminumgehäusen
Edle Aluminium PC-Gehaeuse online kaufen


----------



## JoM79 (24. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*

Nur dass Alu auch mehr Materialstärke braucht, um die Stabilität eines Stahlgehäuses zu kommen.
Jeder der mal verschiedene Materialien gebogen hat, weiss das.


----------



## Tim1974 (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*

1mm Stahl finde ich ist ein guter Kompromiss aus stabil und noch bezahlbar und ich denke das ist auch dick genug, daß es einiges an Geräuschen oder besser gesagt Vibrationen verhindern kann.

Ein nahezu ideales Gehäuse wäre ein modernisiertes Casetek C1080, dafür würde ich daran folgende Änderungen haben wollen:
1. Das Netzteil wandert nach unten,
2. das Gehäuse wird insgesamt etwas breiter, so daß hinten ein 140mm-Lüfter rein paßt,
3. das Gehäuse insgesamt etwa 8 cm weniger tief,
4. oben kommen Lüfterplätze für 3x 140mm rein,
5. vorne kommen Lüfterplätze für 3x 140mm rein.

Die Optik kann so bleiben, es ist in schwarz-silber ja immer noch ein sehr schickes und schlichtes Gehäuse, was ich auch nach fast 15 Jahren noch nicht über habe.


----------



## JoM79 (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*

Was hast du immer mit deinen 140mm Lüftern?


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*

Tja, aber breiter damit der 140mm Lüfter passt, macht da Case wieder teurer. Gerade bei Gehäusen und Netzteilen gucken die Controller genau hin und da wird dann schneller der Rotstift angesetzt als bei Hühnchenfleisch.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*



			
				Tim1974 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was* N*eues?



Nein, zumindest hat sich in der Physik nichts in dieser Richtung geändert ...


----------



## Larsson92 (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*

Fractal Design Define R6 USB-C black ~135€
be quiet! Silent Base 801 black ~110€
Fractal Design Define R5 black ~95€
Nanoxia Deep Silence 6 Rev. B black ~190€
be quiet! Dark Base 900 black ~155€

Das sind alles Gehäuse die mit guten Materialeingenschaften überzeugen und größer als dein aktuelles Gehäuse sind. Ich habe mal eine Suche mit deinen angegebenen Kriterien durchgeführt.


----------



## Tim1974 (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Was hast du immer mit deinen 140mm Lüftern?



Man kann natürlich auch mit 80mm-Lüftern leise kühlen, aber den Luftdurchsatz bei der geringen Lautheit eines 140mm-Lüfters, wird man damit meiner Meinung nach wohl nicht erreichen, außer man nimmt sehr viele und sehr leise 80mm-Lüfter die perfekt geregelt sind.



Larsson92 schrieb:


> Fractal Design Define R6 USB-C black ~135€
> be quiet! Silent Base 801 black ~110€
> Fractal Design Define R5 black ~95€
> Nanoxia Deep Silence 6 Rev. B black ~190€
> ...



Hat das Fractal Design Define R6 nicht einen Netzteiltunnel? 

Ansonsten wäre das Define R5 momentan mein Favorit, sofern mir jemand versichern kann, daß es eine höhere Materialstärke als das Meshify hat?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ansonsten wäre das Define R5 momentan mein Favorit, sofern mir jemand versichern kann, daß es eine höhere Materialstärke als das Meshify hat?


Wichtig ist, dass das Gehäuse geerdet ist. Und wie schon gesagt, die E-Felder sind nicht das Problem, die kommen aus keinem Gehäuse wirklich heraus, das "Problem" sind starke Magnetfelder, die mehr oder weniger nicht abzuschirmen sind, insbesondere nicht mit ferromagnetischen Gehäusen aus ferritischem Stahl. Aber auch das ist wirklich kein ernstes Problem.

Mach Dir keinen Kopf und stell den Rechner einfach weg genug von Dir entfernt. 1m reicht völlig. Wenn der Rechner dagegen auf dem Schreibtisch direkt neben dem Kopf steht, ist das immer blöd, egal wie dick das Gehäuse ist.


----------



## Tim1974 (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*

Das Gehäuse steht bei mir auf dem Tisch seitlich hinter dem Monitor, vielleicht etwa 60 cm von mir entfernt, aber so zeigt die geschlossene metallische Seitenwand zu mir hin und nicht die Plastikfront.
Der Vorteil dieses Aufbaues ist auch, daß ich den Tower beim Arbeiten nicht mehr sehe, weil der Monitor ihn so gut wie komplett verdeckt und daß ich trotzdem super hinten ans Gehäuse heran komme, wenn ich USB-Geräte anschließen oder abziehen möchte, auch staubt der so nicht so zu, als wenn er auf dem Boden stehen würde.


----------



## Larsson92 (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Hat das Fractal Design Define R6 nicht einen Netzteiltunnel?
> 
> Ansonsten wäre das Define R5 momentan mein Favorit, sofern mir jemand versichern kann, daß es eine höhere Materialstärke als das Meshify hat?



Ja, du hast Recht. Habe ich übersehen.
Ich habe das R5 in der PCGH Variante und kann es empfehlen, mein nächstes Gehäuse soll jedoch USB-C vorne haben und einen Netzteiltunnel.
Siehe auch :
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Gehaeuse-Hardware-213436/Tests/Fractal-Design-Define-R5-Test-1143394/
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/E-Com...ractal-Design-Define-R5-PCGH-Edition-1164140/


----------



## Krolgosh (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*

Tim, was genau stört dich eigenltich an einem Netzteiltunnel? Hab ich wohl irgendwie übersehen, oder überlesen.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Man kann natürlich auch mit 80mm-Lüftern leise kühlen, aber den Luftdurchsatz bei der geringen Lautheit eines 140mm-Lüfters, wird man damit meiner Meinung nach wohl nicht erreichen, außer man nimmt sehr viele und sehr leise 80mm-Lüfter die perfekt geregelt sind.


120mm Lüfter gibt es in deiner Welt nicht?


----------



## Tim1974 (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*



Krolgosh schrieb:


> Tim, was genau stört dich eigenltich an einem Netzteiltunnel?



Das er den Einbau und späteren Umbau extrem erschwert!
Ich will schließlich auch später noch mal was an den Kabeln ändern können und daher erkennen, welches wohin geht und genug Platz haben es ggf. um zu legen.



JoM79 schrieb:


> 120mm Lüfter gibt es in deiner Welt nicht?



Die sind halt in der Regel lauter bei gleicher Fördermenge als 140mm-Lüfter.
Bei einem Highend-Gehäuse erwarte ich schon, daß man überall 140mm-Lüfter einbauen kann.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*

Warum nicht 180mm oder 200mm, die haben noch mehr Fördermenge?


----------



## dekay55 (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Nur dass Alu auch mehr Materialstärke braucht, um die Stabilität eines Stahlgehäuses zu kommen.
> Jeder der mal verschiedene Materialien gebogen hat, weiss das.


Und jeder der sich bisl mit Materialkunde auskennt der weiß das Aluminium nicht gleich Aluminium ist,  genauso wie Stahl nicht gleich Stahl ist. Zumal es viele verschiedene Techniken gibt um einem Blech egal ob NE Metall oder Stahl mehr Stabilität zu verleihen und um das Eigenschwingverhalten des Materiales zu Verändern, denn das ist das A und O um ein Leises Gehäuse zu bekommen, in dem man das Resonanz verhalten ändern so das die Materialien nicht bei hohen Frequenzen  Mitschwingen wie sie von Festplatten und Lüftern ausgelöst werden können, wenn sich mal so nen Blech hoch geschwungen hat kann auf einmal ne Festplatte 4-5 Mal so Laut sein, und das Gehäuse fängt an zu Klappern.  

Ergo es hat nicht nur mit dem Material zu tun, sondern wie das Gehäuse aufgebaut ist und wie die Materialien verarbeitet wurden.  Alu ist nen sehr edles NE Metal und es gibt  Legierungen wie AiMgSi T6 die extrem hart sind oder AiSi1MgCuMn T78 das sollte Härter sein als normaler Walzstahl wie er bei Gehäusen benutzt wird  

Ich hab hier auch Alu Platten mit 1mm dicke die bekommst nicht einfach mal gebogen wärend es einfach ist ne Stahlplatte gleicher dicke problemlos zu biegen  Oder Alu Hybrid Platten oder oder


----------



## JoM79 (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*

Und?
Du redest hier von hochlegiertem Alu und vergleichst es mit normalem Walzstahl.
Warum nicht mit hochlegiertem Stahl oder Edelstahl?
Vergleich doch mal nen AlMgSi mit nem 1.4541 oder 1.2379.
Ich kann auch ein 0,5mm Stahlblechund mach da ein paar Sicken rein, ist auch viel stabiler.


----------



## Tim1974 (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*

Am liebsten wäre mir 1mm CrMo-Edelstahl, rostfrei und auch gegenüber schwächeren Säuren und Salz komplett unempfindlich, da machen dann die Finger-Handabdrücke von vielen Jahren auch nichts mehr aus.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*

Wenn dann rostbeständig.
Stark mitentscheidend für die Rostbeständigkeit ist halt der Chromanteil.
Für den normalen Hausgebrauch reicht 1.4301, oder 18/10 Edelstahl bzw V2A je nachdem welchen Begriff du kennst, locker aus. 
Ist vor allem auch nicht so teuer.


----------



## Tim1974 (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*

Ich mag auch die Optik von gebürstetem Edelstahl, das würde sicher auch schick bei einem PC-Gehäuse aussehen, vorallem wenn auch die Frontpartie daraus besteht und nicht aus Plastik, das nur Metalloptik imitiert.


----------



## Threshold (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*

Edelstahl ist teuer. Kein Hersteller baut was in Edelstahl, wenn Kunststoff genauso aussieht und deutlich preiswerter ist.
Wieso gehst du nicht zum Metallbauer und lässt dir ein Case anfertigen?


----------



## JoM79 (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*

So teuer ist Edelstahl nun auch wieder nicht.
Gehäuse aus Alu gibt es auch genug und das ist auch nicht billiger.
Ich hab ja schon gesagt, dass ich ihm ein Gehäuse baue.
Kostet halt dementsprechend bei Einzelanfertigung.


----------



## Venom89 (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Das er den Einbau und späteren Umbau extrem erschwert!



Erschwert? Ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen. 
Klar ist nachträgliches Kabel tauschen ein wenig fummelig, aber 

Dafür sieht das ganze viel sauberer aus und kommt dem Airflow, sowie dem Netzteil selbst nur zu Gute. 



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich will schließlich auch später noch mal was an den Kabeln ändern können und daher erkennen, welches wohin geht und genug Platz haben es ggf. um zu legen.



Was hat es dir getan, dass du es umlegen musst? 

Wenn du so Probleme hast dir ein paar Kabel Wege zu merken, dann empfehle ich dir mal was. 
Meta-Label (20 Blatt, 600 Labels) Farben sortiert Selbstklebend Kabeletikett - Wasserdicht | Reissfest | Haltbar - mit Frei Online Drucken Werkzeug: Amazon.de: Buerobedarf & Schreibwaren

"Problem" gelöst 



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Die sind halt in der Regel lauter bei gleicher Fördermenge als 140cm-Lüfter.



Welche Fördermenge strebst du denn an? 
Das ist wirklich absolut belanglos. 



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Bei einem Highend-Gehäuse erwarte ich schon, daß man überall 140mm-Lüfter einbauen kann.



Wie? Du suchst ein High End Gehäuse? 

Dann Schlag zu. 

Phanteks Enthoo Elite schwarz ab €''899 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Ist sogar ein Koffer dabei, falls du damit mal Bus fahren möchtest


----------



## NuVirus (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*

Hier mal ein ganz grober Geizhals Filter mit neuen Gehäusen aus 2019  das gibt es neues seit diesem Jahr:
PC-Gehäuse mit Formfaktor Mainboard: ATX/E-ATX, Lüftergröße hinten: 140mm, Lüftergröße oben: 140mm, Gelistet seit: ab 2019 Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Tim1974 (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Erschwert? Ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen.
> Klar ist nachträgliches Kabel tauschen ein wenig fummelig, aber
> 
> Dafür sieht das ganze viel sauberer aus und kommt dem Airflow, sowie dem Netzteil selbst nur zu Gute.



Allein schon das Netzteil einzubauen ist in so einem Gehäuse mit Netzteiltunnel ein echter Krampf! 
Ich hab die ganzen Kabel angeschlossen, dann nach unten in den Netzteiltunnel verlegt, als das Netzteil noch draußen war, dann versucht das Netzteil so dicht wie möglich ins Gehäuse zu legen, daß ich die Kabel anschließen kann aber auch überhaupt noch erkennen kann, wo ich was anschließe, dann das Netzteil ins Gehäuse geschoben und befestigt, sowas mache ich nie wieder!
Allein schon ein Netzteiltausch wäre so ein Alptraum.
Bei einem Gehäuse ohne Netzteiltunnel kann ich das bequem seitlich aus-/einbauen und dann verkabeln, wenn es fest im Gehäuse sitzt und dabei wunderbar erkennen wo ich was anschließe und all das ohne mir die Finger zu verbiegen.
Bei den heutigen modularen Netzteilen und dem Verzicht auf die alten breiten IDE-Kabel spielt das Thema Airflow-Minderung durch Kabel eh keine nennenswerte Rolle mehr und wenn das Gehäuse geschlossen ist, kann ich eh nicht hinein sehen, also ist es wurscht, ob da alles perfekt verlegt aussieht oder nicht. 

Die einzige Form, in der ich einen Netzteiltunnel nochmal akzeptieren würde wäre, wenn dieser einfach zu demontieren ist, so daß ich ihn als aller letztes erst einsetzen kann.


----------



## Larsson92 (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*



Larsson92 schrieb:


> Fractal Design Define R6 USB-C black ~135€
> be quiet! Silent Base 801 black ~110€
> Fractal Design Define R5 black ~95€
> Nanoxia Deep Silence 6 Rev. B black ~190€
> ...



Was ist mit den anderen Gehäusen?
Ich habe ja wie gesagt das Fractal Design R5 in der PCGH Edition und bin für die damalige Zeit sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## Tim1974 (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*

Das  Fractal Design R5 ist mein klarer Favorit im Moment.


----------



## Venom89 (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Allein schon das Netzteil einzubauen ist in so einem Gehäuse mit Netzteiltunnel ein echter Krampf!



Meine Güte, man kann auch übertreiben. 



> Ich hab die ganzen Kabel angeschlossen, dann nach unten in den Netzteiltunnel verlegt, als das Netzteil noch draußen war, dann versucht das Netzteil so dicht wie möglich ins Gehäuse zu legen, daß ich die Kabel anschließen kann aber auch überhaupt noch erkennen kann, wo ich was anschließe, dann das Netzteil ins Gehäuse geschoben und befestigt, sowas mache ich nie wieder!



Wie wäre es die benötigten Kabel, erst an das Netzteil anzuschließen und dann erst an die Komponenten? 



> Allein schon ein Netzteiltausch wäre so ein Alptraum.
> Bei einem Gehäuse ohne Netzteiltunnel kann ich das bequem seitlich aus-/einbauen und dann verkabeln, wenn es fest im Gehäuse sitzt und dabei wunderbar erkennen wo ich was anschließe und all das ohne mir die Finger zu verbiegen.



Das schaffst du mit Sicherheit trotzdem.  



> Bei den heutigen modularen Netzteilen und dem Verzicht auf die alten breiten IDE-Kabel spielt das Thema Airflow-Minderung durch Kabel eh keine nennenswerte Rolle mehr und wenn das Gehäuse geschlossen ist, kann ich eh nicht hinein sehen, also ist es wurscht, ob da alles perfekt verlegt aussieht oder nicht.



Achso, 140mm Lüfter müssen sein aufgrund der benötigten Fördermenge, aber Kabelmanagent für den airflow ist unnötig. 

Der Perfektionismus kommt wieder ins Rollen. 





Tim1974 schrieb:


> Das  Fractal Design R5 ist mein klarer Favorit im Moment.



Der Plastikbomber der Highend Szene?


----------



## Tim1974 (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es die benötigten Kabel, erst an das Netzteil anzuschließen und dann erst an die Komponenten?



Hinterher ist man immer klüger!
Es war mein erster kompletter Selbstbau und der erste PC mit einem Gehäuse was zum einen so eng ist und zu anderen einen Netzteiltunnel hat und ich wollte unbedingt zuerst die Kabel ans Board anschließen, damit ich das außerhalb des Gehäuses machen kann und so Finger unter das Board halten kann, damit sich dieses beim Festdrücken des ATX und P4/P8-Steckers nicht durchbiegt.



Venom89 schrieb:


> Das schaffst du mit Sicherheit trotzdem.



So unsinnig kompliziert wie das alles gestaltet ist, hast du vermutlich recht. Hätte ich selbst die Komponenten und Stecker usw. entworfen und genormt, wäre das ein Kinderspiel. 



Venom89 schrieb:


> Achso, 140mm Lüfter müssen sein aufgrund der benötigten Fördermenge, aber Kabelmanagent für den airflow ist unnötig.
> 
> Der Perfektionismus kommt wieder ins Rollen.



Ich hab halt bessere Erfahrungen mit 140mm-Lüftern als mit 120mm-Modellen, wenn ich also die Wahl habe ziehe ich die 140mm vor, wenn nicht begnüge ich mich zähneknirschend mit den 120mm.

Diesmal hab ich hinten den 120mm-Gehäuselüfter ertagen müssen, dafür einen 140mm-CPU-Lüfter, beim nächsten PC wird es genau umgekehrt, denn da nehm ich den Noctua NH U12S als CPU-Kühler, weil mir die Kühler mit 140mm-Lüfter zu ausladend groß und schwer sind. Der CPU-Fan hat in der Regel eh die beste Regelung und die Noctua-Lüfter sind sehr hochwertig und leise, die Gehäuselüfter, insbesondere der in der Rückwand übertagen viel mehr Lärm nach draußen, weil sie direkt am dünnen Blech sitzen und durch Meshgitter raus pusten, darum will ich da was größeres als 120mm.



Venom89 schrieb:


> Der Plastikbomber der Highend Szene?



Was ist denn daran bitte schön Plastik, was an anderen Gehäusen nicht fast immer ebenso Plastik ist? 
Im Prinzip ist  meines Wissens nach nur die Front aus Plaste und das ist bei ca. 99% aller Gehäuse so, also ...  ?


----------



## JoM79 (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*

Ein CPU hat die beste Regelung?
Also bei mir haben alle Lüfter die gleiche Regelung, liegt wohl eher an deinem Board.

Zu dem was dir zu kompliziert ist, braucht man nix mehr sagen.

Ein ordentlicher 120mm Lüfter braucht sich vor Einem mit 140mm nicht verstecken.
Einfach ordentlich einstellen und dann klappt das auch.


----------



## DARPA (28. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> So unsinnig kompliziert wie das alles gestaltet ist, hast du vermutlich recht. Hätte ich selbst die Komponenten und Stecker usw. entworfen und genormt, wäre das ein Kinderspiel.


Natürlich, du bist mal wieder schlauer und fähiger als alle anderen auf der Welt. 
Nur komisch, dass deine Beiträge immer das Gegenteil beweisen.


----------



## GMJ (28. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*

Deswegen verstehe ich auch gar nicht, warum "ihr" soviel Energie verschwendet, jemanden bekehren zu wollen, der nicht bekehrt werden möchte.
Ich kenne den @TE nicht, bin aber durch Kaufplanung ab 65" Smart-TV mit möglichst starker Hardware/CPU? auf ihn und sein wankelmütiges Gemüt aufmerksam geworden. Ich wollte hier auch zuerst etwas schreiben, aber habe es mir bis jetzt gespart.
Macht ruhig weiter so, wir schaffen die 60 Seiten und nebenher


----------



## cann0nf0dder (28. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*

nanoxia deep silence 6 rev b ist zwar gedämmt aber irgendwas ist ja immer


----------



## Tim1974 (28. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*



DARPA schrieb:


> Natürlich, du bist mal wieder schlauer und fähiger als alle anderen auf der Welt.



Ich hab halt über die Jahre ein Blick dafür entwickelt, was alles optimiert werden könnte und das ist extrem viel, egal auf welchem Gebiet.
Wenn ich z.B. PC-Gehäuse entwerfen und bauen würde, gäbe es eine ganz andere Qualität und viel durchdachtere und sicherere Konzepte.
Ebenfalls wenn ich Stecker für ATX und Co. entwerfen müßte, damit würde alles viel sicherer und einfacher werden, aber vielleicht eben auch teurer.



DARPA schrieb:


> Nur komisch, dass deine Beiträge immer das Gegenteil beweisen.



Ich kann die Beiträge eben nur schreiben, das Verstehen kann ich niemandem abnehmen!


----------



## DARPA (28. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich hab halt über die Jahre ein Blick dafür entwickelt, was alles optimiert werden könnte und das ist extrem viel, egal auf welchem Gebiet.
> Wenn ich z.B. PC-Gehäuse entwerfen und bauen würde, gäbe es eine ganz andere Qualität und viel durchdachtere und sicherere Konzepte.
> Ebenfalls wenn ich Stecker für ATX und Co. entwerfen müßte, damit würde alles viel sicherer und einfacher werden, aber vielleicht eben auch teurer.


Wieviele technische Produkte hast du denn schon konstruiert oder wieviele Anlagen projektiert?




Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich kann die Beiträge eben nur schreiben, das Verstehen kann ich niemandem abnehmen!


Jap, das wirds sein. Wir alle können dir einfach nicht das Wasser reichen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tim1974 (1. März 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*



DARPA schrieb:


> Wieviele technische Produkte hast du denn schon konstruiert oder wieviele Anlagen projektiert?



In Deutschland muß man für fast alles eine Ausbildung bzw. Abschluss usw. vorlegen, bevor man was machen darf und selbst dann ist es nicht leicht auf dem Wunschgebiet einen Job zu finden. Die PC-Teile werden zwar sonstwo produziert und ich weiß auch nicht wo sie konstruiert wurden, dennoch ist das von den jeweiligen Ingenieuren oftmals eine schwache Leistung, wobei das eine Frage des Blickwinkels ist.
Das meiste wird meiner Ansicht nach eh so konstruiert, das es möglichst nach Ende der Garantie rasch kaputt geht, damit der Kunde was neues kaufen muß, diesen Ansatz würde ich als Konstrukteur nicht verfolgen und mehr auf Nachhaltigkeit und Langzeitstabilität setzen, gerade in Zeiten wo die Rechenleistung von PCs viel länger ausreicht als noch vor 20 Jahren. Auch im Hinblick auf den Erhalt unserer Umwelt wäre das dringend nötig, aber viele haben leider nicht den nötigen Grips das zu verstehen... 

Meine Kritik richtet sich speziell aber vorallem auf den ATX und P4/P8-Stecker, die sind einfach Mist und müßten dringend überholt werden. 
Der erste Schritt wäre z.B. die Einführung eines BTX-Steckers aus einem durchgehenden Stück, der den P4+P8 gleich mit enthält, damit würde schonmal eine Steckverbindung weg fallen und das Kabel verlegen deutlich vereinfacht werden.
Der neue BTX-Stecker würde bei mir dann zusammen mit seiner Buchse nicht mehr aus Plastik, sondern aus Metall oder einem modernen sehr haltbaren Verbundwerkstoff bestehen, er hätte bessere Führungen zum sauberen und absolut geraden einführen des Steckers und würde danach z.B. mit zwei Schrauben verschraubt werden.
Hier würde ein einziger Stecker vier(!) Stecker ersetzen!

Außerdem würde ich genau an diesen Punkten, wo eine Buchse auf dem Mainboard sitzt, dieses mit einer Metallbackplate versehen und nach hinten besser abstützen.
Vielleicht in einigen Punkten etwas übertrieben, aber es würde vieles einfacher und sicherer machen bei der Montage, allerdings würden die Kosten fürs Board auch etwas steigen, das würde ich dafür aber gerne ausgeben.

Der nächste Punkt wäre Dämmung und EMV bei Gehäusen, ich würde eine Vorschrift erlassen, nachdem jedes Gehäuse ein durchgängiger Faradayscher Käfig sein müßte, natürlich mit Lüfteröffnungen, aber rundum Metall zur Abschirmung, keine lackierten Metallkontakte, wenn Fenster, dann mit Drahtgitter drinn. 

Die Dämmung müßte ein reiner Naturstoff sein, der weder gefährliche Fasern abgeben kann, noch giftig verbrennt und auch im Recyclingaufwand umweltfreundlich ist. 

Blei, PVC, Quecksilber und ähnliches würde ich komplett verbieten, alle Kabel, Platinen usw. dürften selbst wenn sie komplett verbrennen keine giftigen oder bedenklichen Stoffe freisetzen.
Natürlich ist das schwer zu erreichen und würde vielleicht an irgendwas scheitern, aber zumindest wäre es ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung zu versuchen sich diesem Ziel nach und nach immer mehr anzunähern.

Außerdem würde ich sowohl PGA- als auch LGA-Sockel ersetzen, denn beides ist in der aktuellen Ausfertigung meiner Meinung nach Mist. 
Z.B. könnte man statt der PGA-Pins dicke Metallstifte verwenden, die nicht mehr verbiegen können, sofern man nicht heftige Gewalt mit Werkzeugen darauf ausübt.
Außerdem wäre ein stabiler Metallbügel Pflicht, der die CPU an vier Punkten fest in den Sockel drückt und das Risiko die CPU bei der Kühlermontage mit raus zu reißen auf Null setzt.

Das sind nur ein paar spontane Ideen von mir, würde ich sowas beruflich machen, würde ich das viel ausgefeilter gestalten, manches würde sich sicher nicht umsetzen lassen, anderes aber schon und über die Jahre/Jahrzehnte würden immer mehr Risiken nach und nach ausgelöscht werden.


----------



## shadie (1. März 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> In Deutschland muß man für fast alles eine Ausbildung bzw. Abschluss usw. vorlegen, bevor man was machen darf und selbst dann ist es nicht leicht auf dem Wunschgebiet einen Job zu finden. Die PC-Teile werden zwar sonstwo produziert und ich weißauch nicht wo sie konstruiert wurden, dennoch ist das von den jeweiligen Ingenieuren oftmals eine schwache Leistung, wobei das eine Frage des Blickwinkels ist.
> Das meiste wird meiner Ansicht nach eh so konstruiert, das es möglichst nach Ende der Garantie rasch kaputt geht, damit der Kunde was neues kaufen muß, diesen Ansatz würde ich als Konstrukteur nicht verfolgen und mehr auf Nachhaltigkeit und Langzeitstabilität setzen, gerade in Zeiten wo die Rechenleistung von PCs viel länger ausreicht als noch vor 20 Jahren. Auch im Hinblick auf den Erhalt unserer Umwelt wäre das dringend nötig, aber die viele haben leider nicht den nötigen Grips das zu verstehen...
> 
> Meine Kritik richtet sich speziell aber vorallem auf den ATX und P4/P8-Stecker, die sind einfach Mist und müßten dringend überholt werden.
> ...



Na dan nbin ich ja froh, dass du nicht in diesem Bereich tätig bist.

Gehäuse würden mit deiner Ausfertigung sicherlich so weit über 400 € kosten im "Standard" und den ganzen Schnickschnack den wir heute haben wie Glasfronten Seiten etc. würden komplett wegfallen.

Mainboards würden ebenfalls wesentlich teurer werden aufgrund der wesentlich teureren ANschlusskomponenten, Netzteile würden auch teurer werden.
Denn einfach Metall Stecker zu machen......bringts ja wohl nicht, die müssen auch noch isoliert werden und berührungssicher sein.
Was Sie in deiner Ausfertigung nicht wären.
Warum sind die P4/8 denn bitte Mist?
Jedes vernünftige Gehäuse hat direkt an den Anschlüssen eine Öffnung und jedes vernünftige Netzteil lange Kabel um diese sauber zu verlegen.
Zudem wenn du alle Stecker zusammen ziehst hast du einen noch größeren Stecker, der dann noch schwerer rein geht.

Zu den CPU´s.........fällt dir da nicht auf, dass du der einzige bist, der da irgendwie Probleme mit hat?
Geht man sorgsam mit der Hardware um und hantiert nicht wie die axt im Walde, passiert bei den aktuellen sockeln nix.
Dickere CPU Pins?!?!?!?! ja wie groß sollen CPU´s deiner Meinung denn sein, dass du die nicht mehr verbiegen kannst?????


Alles in allem........für mich sind deine angesprochenen Themen sehr sehr unverständlich.
Ich habe noch nie einen PC gekillt beim Kühlertausch und auch nicht beim CPU einsetzen.

Ich habe noch nie Probleme gehabt P4/8 einzustecken wenn ich den Kühler erst dan ninstalliert habe, wenn die Stecker bereits saßen.

Und das ganze EMV Thema........naja was soll ich da sagen.
Ich habe noch keine Intefferenzen gehabt wegen unseren 3!!!! PC´s alleine im Büro.
Und sobald du Lüftungslöcher lässt, ist das Thema eh passe.


Wegen der Haltbarkeit.......ich habe hier folgende Gehäuse im EInsatz seit dem SIe erschienen sind:

- Fractal Design Define XL R2
- Fractal Design Define mini
- SIlverstone RV02
- Mein Dino unter den Gehäusen - HAF 932 (das Ding ist locker schon 8-9 Jahre alt

Alle samt funktionieren noch prima und befinden sich im Einsatz.


----------



## Krolgosh (1. März 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*

Ich bin ja echt froh das ich scheinbar um soviel einfacher gestrickt bin als Tim, das diese ganzen Probleme bei mir noch nie Probleme waren und sein werden.  Ich möchte sogar soweit gehen und sagen das ich mir darüber noch nicht mal Gedanken gemacht habe. Die hebe ich mir dann nämlich für die wirklichen Probleme auf..


----------



## Richu006 (1. März 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*

Ah jetzt weis ich warum mir beim einschalten des Rechners immer so warm ums Herz wird.
Es ist die EMV Strahlung weil mein Gehäuse ein Fenster hat.

Was kann denn die Strahlung so? Könnte ich dami evtl auch Würstchen erhitzen?


----------



## onlygaming (1. März 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*

Klar das ist so gewollt, nennt sich geplante Obsoleszenz und wurde schon in den 30ern bei Glühbirnen Herstellern nachgewiesen. 

Ein Mainboard Hersteller hat halt Nichts davon wenn du dir ein 130€ Board kaufst und dann 10 Jahre nichts passiert. 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tim1974 (1. März 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*



shadie schrieb:


> Gehäuse würden mit deiner Ausfertigung sicherlich so weit über 400 € kosten im "Standard" und den ganzen Schnickschnack den wir heute haben wie Glasfronten Seiten etc. würden komplett wegfallen.



Wozu auch Glasgehäuse, das ist doch Kinderkram, ein PC muß funktionell sein und gesundheitlich möglichst unbedenklich, dazu muß er sich selbst vor EM-Wellen schützen können und verhindern daß er andere Geräte durch EM-Wellen stört.



shadie schrieb:


> Mainboards würden ebenfalls wesentlich teurer werden aufgrund der wesentlich teureren ANschlusskomponenten, Netzteile würden auch teurer werden.
> Denn einfach Metall Stecker zu machen......bringts ja wohl nicht, die müssen auch noch isoliert werden und berührungssicher sein.
> Was Sie in deiner Ausfertigung nicht wären.



Ich schrieb ja auch extra aus Metall oder einem modernen Verbundwerkstoff, es muß also nicht zwingend Metall sein, wenn dieses eklatante Nachteile mit sich bringen würde. Es gibt auch sehr hochwertige Kunststoffe, die auch in Frage kämen.



shadie schrieb:


> Warum sind die P4/8 denn bitte Mist?
> Jedes vernünftige Gehäuse hat direkt an den Anschlüssen eine Öffnung und jedes vernünftige Netzteil lange Kabel um diese sauber zu verlegen.



Weil es immer besser ist weniger Anschlüsse und Kabel zu haben und im Falle von P4+P8 und ATX mit dem Seitenstecker gibt es Plastiknasen, die verhindern sollten, daß der zweite Stecker raus rutscht, weil eben nur einer am Anschluss einrastet.
Die Einrastnase finde ich auch müllig, alles billiger Plastik und verbiegt leicht und sitzt oft nicht perfekt oder verzieht sich wieder etwas durch die Spannkraft der dicken und starren Kabel.



shadie schrieb:


> Zudem wenn du alle Stecker zusammen ziehst hast du einen noch größeren Stecker, der dann noch schwerer rein geht.



Aber dann hab ich nur eine Baustelle, nicht deren vier!
Das läßt sich doch lösen, der Stecker muß nicht so schwer rein gehen wie aktuell bei ATX, wenn er nachher auf beiden Seiten verschraubt werden würde, dann könnte er nämlich auch nicht mehr so leicht raus rutschen oder sich verschieben.



shadie schrieb:


> Zu den CPU´s.........fällt dir da nicht auf, dass du der einzige bist, der da irgendwie Probleme mit hat?



Nein, es gibt reihenweise Probleme mit verbogenen Pins, egal ob LGA oder PGA, das Konzept ist einfach minderwertig und veraltet, die Hersteller ändern es aber nicht, weil das Geld kosten würde und weil sie ja froh sind, wenn immer mal ein paar Teile kaputt gehen und die Kunden nachkaufen müssen.



shadie schrieb:


> Geht man sorgsam mit der Hardware um und hantiert nicht wie die axt im Walde, passiert bei den aktuellen sockeln nix.
> Dickere CPU Pins?!?!?!?! ja wie groß sollen CPU´s deiner Meinung denn sein, dass du die nicht mehr verbiegen kannst?????



Die CPUs werden durch die vielen Kerne doch eh größer (siehe AMD Threadripper), da ist dann auch mehr Platz für dickere Pins da, außerdem stellt sich sowieso die Frage, ob es nicht auch mit viel weniger Pins gehen würde...
Notfalls könnte man die Pins an der CPU auch so lassen und eine Metallschürze rund herum setzen, die nach unten weiter vor steht als die Pins lang sind, und die als Führung zum Einsetzen in der Sockel dient und so die Pins sowohl beim Einbau, als auch beim Ausbau der CPU schützt, ebenso wenn sie einfach so Pins nach unten auf dem Tisch liegt...



shadie schrieb:


> Alles in allem........für mich sind deine angesprochenen Themen sehr sehr unverständlich.
> Ich habe noch nie einen PC gekillt beim Kühlertausch und auch nicht beim CPU einsetzen.



Ich hatte in etwa 23 Jahren drei mal Probleme mit Pins, zweimal bei PGA, beide Male war ich letztendlich selbst daran schuld, bzw. ich hatte zu wenig Erfahrung und Geduld und einmal unverschuldet mit LGA, da hab ich einen defekten Sockel ausgeliefert bekommen.
23 Jahre klingt nach einem langen Zeitraum, aber wenn man bedenkt, daß ich in dieser Zeit nur etwa 4 mal eine CPU installiert habe, sieht das schon anders aus!
Keine Probleme mit Pins hatte ich bisher nur bei AM4 und meinem Ryzen5-2600.



shadie schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nie Probleme gehabt P4/8 einzustecken wenn ich den Kühler erst dan ninstalliert habe, wenn die Stecker bereits saßen.



Bei mir hatten sich die Stecker verschoben, durch die Eigenspannung des starren Kabelstranges, wäre vermutlich egal gewesen, aber da ich Perfektionist bin, hab ich deswegen fast den ganzen PC wieder zerlegt und dann Stunden gebraucht, um die Stecker wirklich bündig auszurichten.



shadie schrieb:


> Und das ganze EMV Thema........naja was soll ich da sagen.
> Ich habe noch keine Intefferenzen gehabt wegen unseren 3!!!! PC´s alleine im Büro.
> Und sobald du Lüftungslöcher lässt, ist das Thema eh passe.



Nein, wenn die Löcher nicht zu groß sind, bringt ein Metallgehäuse trotzdem was.
Was meinst du warum ein Auto ein Faradayscher Käfig ist?
Das hat auch große Fensterflächen und trotzdem schützt es einen meist vor einem Blitzschlag!


----------



## JoM79 (1. März 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*

Fassen wir mal zusammen:
Du willst all das ändern lassen, bei dem dir deine eigene Unfähigkeit/Unerfahrenheit Probleme bereitet. 
Andere Leute haben diese Probleme jedoch nicht und haben schon wesentlich mehr an Rechnern geschraubt als du. 
Ergo:
Verbesser deine Fähigkeiten und mach Andere nicht für Fehler verantwortlich, nur weil nicht das nötige know how besitzt.


----------



## Tim1974 (1. März 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*

Viel kaputt gegangen ist mir noch nicht, gemessen daran wieviel ich schon an PCs über die Jahre gemacht habe, trotzdem hab ich nicht wirklich viel Erfahrung im kompletten Zusammenbau. 
Wenn mir was kaputt geht, ist das oft ein Zeichen dafür, daß etwas nicht sehr solide konstruiert wurde, denn ich bin fast immer sehr vorsichtig im Umgang mit Hardware. Ich kann also davon ausgehen, daß anderen mit gleichviel oder weniger Erfahrung noch mehr kaputt gehen wird und die Aufgabe der Hersteller sollte es sein, die Komponenten so zu konstruieren, daß sie einiges ab können und ein normaler, durchschnittlich handwerklich begabter Mensch einen PC problemlos bauen kann, ohne sich vorher viel Fachwissen anzulesen.

Außerdem schrieb ich ja schonmal, ich bin weniger der handwerkliche Typ, sondern eher der Ingenieurs-Typ, der Dinge konstruiert und dann von anderen die stupide Arbeit ausführen läßt, darum erkenne ich eben auch oft Verbesserungspotential, was andere einfach nicht sehen, weil ihnen dafür einfach die analytische und kritische Blickweise fehlt, den ich nunmal habe.


----------



## JoM79 (1. März 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*

Bist du Ingenieur?
Und du machst schon wieder, du schiebst die Schuld auf Andere und oben drauf stellst du dich noch als besser als Andere dar.
Vor allem in 23 Jahren nur 4 mal eine CPU eingebaut. 
Sag doch einfach dass du keine Erfahrung hast und deswegen Dinge bei dir kaputt gegangen sind.

Aber stattdessen erzählst du hier was von Ingenieurstyp und die Arbeit die du nicht kannst, müssen andere tun. 
Selten so jemand großkotzigen erlebt. 
Im wahren Leben wahrscheinlich beruflich nie was erreicht, aber Anderen erzählen wollen, was alles falsch ist.


----------



## Tim1974 (1. März 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Aber stattdessen erzählst du hier was von Ingenieurstyp und die Arbeit die du nicht kannst, müssen andere tun.
> Selten so jemand großkotzigen erlebt.
> Im wahren Leben wahrscheinlich beruflich nie was erreicht, aber Anderen erzählen wollen, was alles falsch ist.



Manche sind halt intelligenter oder kreativer als andere, oder haben Fähigkeiten auf anderen Gebieten, das sucht man sich nich aus und das heißt noch lange nicht, daß jeder diese Fähigkeiten auch beruflich einsetzt und damit Erfolg hat.

Ich merke schon ganz einfach an Hand der Reaktionen einiger hier auf meine Ausführungen, wen ich wie einstufen kann bzw. muß. 

Und mit großkotzig hat das nichts zu tun, man kommt nicht ohne Ingenieure aus, aber ebenso wenig ohne Arbeiter, die handwerklich in der Lage sind das konstruierte auch umzusetzen, ich hab vor beidem Respekt und Anerkennung, wenn sie ihe Sache gut gemacht haben!

Um mal den Bogen zurück zum eigentlichen Thema zu finden, es gibt noch zwei Gehäuse, die mir eventuell einen Mehrwert gegenüber meinem "Fractal-Design Meshify C" bieten könnten, zum einen das Meshify *S2* (gibts ohne Fenster und ohne Dämmung) und es ist größer geworden, es paßt hinten ein 140mm-Lüfter rein, Fractal- Design hat anscheinend also meine Wünsche erhört! 
Leider nur ist der Netzteiltunnel noch immer drinn und ob die Materialstärke zugenommen hat, weiß ich auch nicht, gehe aber mal nicht davon aus, außerdem hat es noch immer die Knautschfront, aber damit könnte ich notfalls leben.

Als zweite Möglichkeit sehe ich noch das deutlich günstigere "SilentiumPC Armis AR7", hier frage ich mich allerdings, warum es kaum einen Händler gibt, der es führt?


----------



## Sverre (1. März 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*

Deine Wünsche sind ja schon lange Realität...
...z.B.
Military garde fanless Core i 7 embedded computer meet MIL-STD-810F and 461E

Military Connector Types For the Rugged Embedded Computer  | Acnodes Corporation


----------



## Richu006 (1. März 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Viel kaputt gegangen ist mir noch nicht, gemessen daran wieviel ich schon an PCs über die Jahre gemacht habe, trotzdem hab ich nicht wirklich viel Erfahrung im kompletten Zusammenbau.
> Wenn mir was kaputt geht, ist das oft ein Zeichen dafür, daß etwas nicht sehr solide konstruiert wurde, denn ich bin fast immer sehr vorsichtig im Umgang mit Hardware. Ich kann also davon ausgehen, daß anderen mit gleichviel oder weniger Erfahrung noch mehr kaputt gehen wird und die Aufgabe der Hersteller sollte es sein, die Komponenten so zu konstruieren, daß sie einiges ab können und ein normaler, durchschnittlich handwerklich begabter Mensch einen PC problemlos bauen kann, ohne sich vorher viel Fachwissen anzulesen.
> 
> Außerdem schrieb ich ja schonmal, ich bin weniger der handwerkliche Typ, sondern eher der Ingenieurs-Typ, der Dinge konstruiert und dann von anderen die stupide Arbeit ausführen läßt, darum erkenne ich eben auch oft Verbesserungspotential, was andere einfach nicht sehen, weil ihnen dafür einfach die analytische und kritische Blickweise fehlt, den ich nunmal habe.



Ich will eigentlich niemand in diesem Forum beleidigen, und niemandem irgendwelche Vorwürfe machen, weil ich bin weder Informatiker, noch Ingenieur, noch habe ich ein Dr. Titel oder sonst gross etwas vorzuweisen. Ich bin ausschlieslich Mechaniker, und Instrumentenbauer, und schraube in der Freizeit gerne an pc's rum.

Aber du sagst... du siehst Probleme/Verbesserungspotential, zb, bei den CPU Sockeln. Aber Gleichzeitg gingen dir 3x von 4 eingebauten CPU's irgendwelche pins kaputt?

Ich meine wenn du ja so hochbegabt bist, und schon beim ansehen merkst "ou das sieht aber hier sehr filigran aus, das müsste man doch verbessern", wieso bist du dann nicht noch etwas vorsichtiger, so dass du es zumindest schaffst ohne HW zu beschädigen?

Ich zb. sehe keine solchen Schwachstellen (ich bin halt nicht so qualifiziert wie du), ich weis einfach das Pins bei CPU Sockeln heikel sind, und das man da etwas vorsichtig sein muss... und habe in meinen 10 jahren etwa 20 cpu's verbaut und umgebaut ohne auch nur jemals Probleme mit irgend einem pin zu haben!


----------



## Venom89 (1. März 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Wozu auch Glasgehäuse, das ist doch Kinderkram



Stimmt, bei einem Fernseher auf Rollwagen würde mich die Optik meines PCs auch weniger interessieren.  




> Nein, es gibt reihenweise Probleme mit verbogenen Pins, egal ob LGA oder PGA, das Konzept ist einfach minderwertig und veraltet, die Hersteller ändern es aber nicht, weil das Geld kosten würde und weil sie ja froh sind, wenn immer mal ein paar Teile kaputt gehen und die Kunden nachkaufen müssen.



Immer sind die anderen schuld, wir wissen es. 




> Ich hatte in etwa 23 Jahren drei mal Probleme mit Pins, zweimal bei PGA, beide Male war ich letztendlich selbst daran schuld, bzw. ich hatte zu wenig Erfahrung und Geduld und einmal unverschuldet mit LGA, da hab ich einen defekten Sockel ausgeliefert bekommen.



Ist klar Tim. Das war ich nicht, dass war vorher schon kaputt. 
Deine grenzenlose Erfahrung und deine handwerkliches Geschick, würden auch keinen anderen Schluss zulassen. 



> aber da ich Perfektionist bin, hab ich deswegen fast den ganzen PC wieder zerlegt und dann Stunden gebraucht, um die Stecker wirklich bündig auszurichten.



Nur die richtig guten schaffen das in Stunden. 



> Ich kann also davon ausgehen, daß anderen mit gleichviel oder weniger Erfahrung noch mehr kaputt gehen wird und die Aufgabe der Hersteller sollte es sein, die Komponenten so zu konstruieren, daß sie einiges ab können und ein normaler, durchschnittlich handwerklich begabter Mensch einen PC problemlos bauen kann, ohne sich vorher viel Fachwissen anzulesen.



Durchschnitt? 

Wieso sollte ein Hersteller dafür Sorge tragen müssen? 
Wenn jemand dazu nicht in der Lage ist, sollte er sich helfen lassen. 



> Außerdem schrieb ich ja schonmal, ich bin weniger der handwerkliche Typ, sondern eher der Ingenieurs-Typ, der Dinge konstruiert und dann von anderen die stupide Arbeit ausführen läßt, darum erkenne ich eben auch oft Verbesserungspotential, was andere einfach nicht sehen, weil ihnen dafür einfach die analytische und kritische Blickweise fehlt, den ich nunmal habe.



Das was du da siehst, ist dein handwerkliches Unvermögen. 
Natürlich ganz analytisch betrachtet. 



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Manche sind halt intelligenter oder kreativer als andere, oder haben Fähigkeiten auf anderen Gebieten, das sucht man sich nich aus und das heißt noch lange nicht, daß jeder diese Fähigkeiten auch beruflich einsetzt und damit Erfolg hat.



Also hatte Jom recht. 
Das sind mir ja die liebsten. Keine Ahnung, aber den lauten machen. 



> Und mit großkotzig hat das nichts zu tun, man kommt nicht ohne Ingenieure aus, aber ebenso wenig ohne Arbeiter, die handwerklich in der Lage sind das konstruierte auch umzusetzen, ich hab vor beidem Respekt und Anerkennung, wenn sie ihe Sache gut gemacht haben!



Offensichtlich bist du kein ingenieur. 

Du meinst du bist was besseres, benötigst jedoch Stunden um 2 Kabel zu richten. 

Wenn das nicht großkotzig und Arrogant ist. 



> Um mal den Bogen zurück zum eigentlichen Thema zu finden, es gibt noch zwei Gehäuse, die mir eventuell einen Mehrwert gegenüber meinem "Fractal-Design Meshify C" bieten könnten, zum einen das Meshify *S2* (gibts ohne Fenster und ohne Dämmung) und es ist größer geworden, es paßt hinten ein 140mm-Lüfter rein, Fractal- Design hat anscheinend also meine Wünsche erhört!
> Leider nur ist der Netzteiltunnel noch immer drinn und ob die Materialstärke zugenommen hat, weiß ich auch nicht, gehe aber mal nicht davon aus, außerdem hat es noch immer die Knautschfront, aber damit könnte ich notfalls leben.



Dann kauf es dir doch. Vorschläge braucht man dir ja nicht machen, weißt ja sowieso wieder alles besser. 

Kannst du ja mit dir selber aus diskutieren.


----------



## Tim1974 (2. März 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*



Richu006 schrieb:


> Aber du sagst... du siehst Probleme/Verbesserungspotential, zb, bei den CPU Sockeln. Aber Gleichzeitg gingen dir 3x von 4 eingebauten CPU's irgendwelche pins kaputt?
> 
> Ich meine wenn du ja so hochbegabt bist, und schon beim ansehen merkst "ou das sieht aber hier sehr filigran aus, das müsste man doch verbessern", wieso bist du dann nicht noch etwas vorsichtiger, so dass du es zumindest schaffst ohne HW zu beschädigen?



Zum einen bin ich handwerklich nun wirklich nicht hochbegabt sondern allenfalls durchschnittlich begabt, überhaupt habe ich mich nirgends als hochbegabt eingestuft, ich habe aber eine gewisse Kreativität und Perfektionismus und will immer alles überall verbessern...

Die 3 CPUs, bei denen ich Probleme hatte, waren zum einen sehr unterschiedlich, einmal ein Intel 480 DX4 100 MHz, das war die ersten CPU, die ich heraus nahm und wieder einbaute, und dabei verbog sich ein Pin, ich weiß nicht wie es dazu kam, aber kann nur meine eigene Schuld gewesen sein. Diese konnte ich aber mit einer Zange wieder gerade biegen und die CPU lief danach einwandfrei.
Das zweite mal war es ein i7-4770K, also eine LGA-CPU, die ich aus dem Sockel nahm, weil ich zuvor von dem Händler betrogen wurde, mir wurde mehrfach defekte Hardware als neue Ware verkauft und trotz mehrfacher Inanspruchnahme der Garantie, lief der PC immer noch fehlerhaft, also hatte ich die CPU, bzw. die Pins im Sockel im Verdacht und habe die CPU zwecks Kontrolle mal raus genommen und auch direkt danach unsymetrisch ausgerichtete Pins im Sockel entdeckt, ich glaube eine lag sogar auf dem Boden des Sockels.
Als ich die CPU danach wieder einsetzt, lief der PC gar nicht mehr, auch mit einem nagelneuen Mainboard lief die CPU nicht mehr, das war schon sehr ärgerlich, aber da konnte ich nichts für, der eine Fehler den ich gemacht habe war die CPU überhaupt aus dem Sockel zu nehmen, denn davor lief der PC ja wenigstens noch einigermaßen.
Der zweite Fehler war allerdings noch, daß ich die CPU wieder eingesetzt und den PC gestartet habe, obwohl ich wußte, daß die Pins nicht alle intakt sind, denn dadurch ist die CPU vermutlich dann kaputt gegangen.
Das dritte Problem betraf meinen AMD A10-7800, hier war entweder CPU oder Board plötzlich defekt, ich wollte das Board wechseln, aber der Kühler klebte so fest an der CPU, daß ich ihn nicht raus bekam, aufheizen konnte ich die CPU vorher leider nicht, weil der PC ja nicht mehr bootete, also hab ich mehr Kraft angewendet und die CPU mit samt Kühler aus dem Sockel gerissen, wobei Pins verbogen sind.
Diese hab ich danach nicht mehr gerade bekommen, zum einen weil es viele waren die verbogen sind, zum anderen weil ich damit einfach handwerklich überfordert war und auch nicht das passende Werkzeug hatte, letztendlich brach eine Pin ab...

Du siehst also, es sind drei ziemlich verschiedene Probleme gewesen, nicht für alles trage ich selbst die alleinige Schuld, es gibt aber auch reihenweise andere Nutzer, die Probleme mit Pins hatten, das ist halt sozusagen die Achillesferse beim PC-Bau.



Venom89 schrieb:


> Stimmt, bei einem Fernseher auf Rollwagen würde mich die Optik meines PCs auch weniger interessieren.



Du hast ja keine Vorstellung davon, wie praktisch sowas ist! 
So kann ich den Fernseher mal ganz dicht ans Sofa heran ziehen und sitze dann vom Größenverhältnis fast im Kino, außerdem kann ich ihn so drehen und auch aus dem Bett heraus fernsehen, außerdem nimmt er so wenig Platz weg und läßt sich auch schnell mal irgendwo in einer Ecke parken...



Venom89 schrieb:


> Immer sind die anderen schuld, wir wissen es.



Wieder Blödsinn, das hab ich nirgends behauptet, oft bei ich selbst schuld, aber eben nicht immer! 



Venom89 schrieb:


> Ist klar Tim. Das war ich nicht, dass war vorher schon kaputt.



Zum hundersten mal, der PC lief nicht korrekt, als ich die CPU aus dem Sockel nahm und den Sockel inspizierte sah ich verbogene oder wahrscheinlich sogar mindestens eine gebrochene Pin auf dem Boden des Sockels liegen.
Du kannst natürlich weiter Lügen darüber verbreiten, scheint dir ja zu liegen, aber so langsam wirds echt lächerlich, denn ich hab es dir nun wirklch oft genug erklärt!



Venom89 schrieb:


> Durchschnitt?



Wie definierst du den Durchschnitt? 

Ich bin mangels Übung handwerklich nicht so dolle, aber auch nicht total ungeschickt, also wohl irgendwo im Bereich des Durchschnitts angesiedelt, je nach Tagesform mal etwas drunter und mal etwas drüber.
Was ich aber gut kann, ist Dinge zu analysieren und zu optimieren, nur fehlen mir die handwerklichen Fähigkeiten und die Werkstatt dafür, daraus auch was machen zu können.



Venom89 schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ein Hersteller dafür Sorge tragen müssen?
> Wenn jemand dazu nicht in der Lage ist, sollte er sich helfen lassen.



Der Hersteller könnte seine Produkte optimieren, damit weniger Fehler auftreten, so wird es bei vielen Haushaltsgeräten ja auch versucht, wobei viele Hersteller wohl vorwiegend den Versuch suggerieren wollen, damit die Kunden kaufen, aber die Produkte sollen nicht so lange halten, damit die Kunden dann auch in absehbarer Zeit wieder kaufen müssen... 

Sich helfen lassen? 
Fast alle kleinen PC-Bastelläden, bei denen ich bisher Kunde war, haben mich betrogen, da mach ich dann die Teile lieber gleich selbst kaputt, spart zumindest die Fahrkosten zum Laden und Zeit , kommt letztendlich immer noch günstiger und ich lerne wenigstens was dabei und habe irgendwann dann doch einen gut funktionierenden PC, wie z.B. meinen jetztigen Ryzen-PC.



Venom89 schrieb:


> Also hatte Jom recht.
> Das sind mir ja die liebsten. Keine Ahnung, aber den lauten machen.



Aha, nun fängt das Beleidigen wieder an, immer dann wenn die Argumente ausgehen...


----------



## Venom89 (2. März 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*



> also hatte ich die CPU, bzw. die Pins im Sockel im Verdacht und habe die CPU zwecks Kontrolle mal raus genommen und auch direkt danach unsymetrisch ausgerichtete Pins im Sockel entdeckt, ich glaube eine lag sogar auf dem Boden des Sockels.



Deine Erinnerung trübt. 

i7-4770K aus-/einbauen?





> Als ich die CPU danach wieder einsetzt, lief der PC gar nicht mehr, auch mit einem nagelneuen Mainboard lief die CPU nicht mehr, das war schon sehr ärgerlich, aber da konnte ich nichts für, der eine Fehler den ich gemacht habe war die CPU überhaupt aus dem Sockel zu nehmen, denn davor lief der PC ja wenigstens noch einigermaßen.
> Der zweite Fehler war allerdings noch, daß ich die CPU wieder eingesetzt und den PC gestartet habe, obwohl ich wußte, daß die Pins nicht alle intakt sind, denn dadurch ist die CPU vermutlich dann kaputt gegangen.



Einigermaßen? Du sagtest das du ab und an Kernelpower Fehler in der Ereignisanzeige stehen hattest. Dazu hattest du UV betrieben. 
1+1=? 




> Du siehst also, es sind drei ziemlich verschiedene Probleme gewesen, nicht für alles trage ich selbst die alleinige Schuld, es gibt aber auch reihenweise andere Nutzer, die Probleme mit Pins hatten, das ist halt sozusagen die Achillesferse beim PC-Bau.



Es kommt mal vor, aber so häufig nun auch wieder nicht. 



> Du hast ja keine Vorstellung davon, wie praktisch sowas ist!
> So kann ich den Fernseher mal ganz dicht ans Sofa heran ziehen und sitze dann vom Größenverhältnis fast im Kino, außerdem kann ich ihn so drehen und auch aus dem Bett heraus fernsehen, außerdem nimmt er so wenig Platz weg und läßt sich auch schnell mal irgendwo in einer Ecke parken...



Da musst du aber verdammt nah ran rutschen, wenn ich mir so manche Kinos anschaue  
Für mich wäre das allein aufgrund der Optik, ein nogo. 
Genau wie ein langweiliger schwarzer Kasten auf dem Tisch. Kreativ seinen PC zu gestalten, hat also wenig mit "Kinderkram" zu tun. 



> Wieder Blödsinn, das hab ich nirgends behauptet, oft bei ich selbst schuld, aber eben nicht immer!



Sobald irgendetwas dir nicht auf Anhieb gelingt, ist es schlecht konstruiert. 



> Zum hundersten mal, der PC lief nicht korrekt, als ich die CPU aus dem Sockel nahm und den Sockel inspizierte sah ich verbogene oder wahrscheinlich sogar mindestens eine gebrochene Pin auf dem Boden des Sockels liegen.
> Du kannst natürlich weiter Lügen darüber verbreiten, scheint dir ja zu liegen, aber so langsam wirds echt lächerlich, denn ich hab es dir nun wirklch oft genug erklärt!



Wieso sollte ich lügen? Lies doch nach. Frechheit. 



> Wie definierst du den Durchschnitt?



Der durchschnittliche benötigt keine Stunden, um 2 Kabel zu richten. 



> Der Hersteller könnte seine Produkte optimieren, damit weniger Fehler auftreten



Ich glaube die Anzahl der Probleme ist sehr gering. 



> Sich helfen lassen?
> Fast alle kleinen PC-Bastelläden, bei denen ich bisher Kunde war, haben mich betrogen, da mach ich dann die Teile lieber gleich selbst kaputt, spart zumindest die Fahrkosten zum Laden und Zeit , kommt letztendlich immer noch günstiger und ich lerne wenigstens was dabei und habe irgendwann dann doch einen gut funktionierenden PC, wie z.B. meinen jetztigen Ryzen-PC.



Familie? Freunde? Pcgh-Bastler? 




> Aha, nun fängt das Beleidigen wieder an, immer dann wenn die Argumente ausgehen...



Wo beleidige ich dich denn jetzt hier bitte? 
Ich bin lediglich der Meinung, dass deine handwerklichen Fähigkeiten und Erfahrungen einen analytischen Blick auf technische "Mängel" komplett ausschließen.


----------



## Tim1974 (2. März 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Deine Erinnerung trübt.
> 
> i7-4770K aus-/einbauen?



Da sieht man doch sehr schön mindestens 2 Stellen, wo Pins nicht gerade sind, weiter unten hat es ein User netterweise mit einem roten Kreis markiert!



Venom89 schrieb:


> Einigermaßen? Du sagtest das du ab und an Kernelpower Fehler in der Ereignisanzeige stehen hattest. Dazu hattest du UV betrieben.
> 1+1=?



Der Kernel-Power41 lag sicher am Fastboot, aber darum ging es auch gerade nicht, der PC stürzte ja auch in Spielen oder beim Anwendungswechsel teils ab, was jetzt mit meinem Ryzen und der selben Grafikkarte nicht mehr passiert!



Venom89 schrieb:


> Es kommt mal vor, aber so häufig nun auch wieder nicht.



Also wäre genau da Verbesserungspotential! 



Venom89 schrieb:


> Da musst du aber verdammt nah ran rutschen, wenn ich mir so manche Kinos anschaue
> Für mich wäre das allein aufgrund der Optik, ein nogo.
> Genau wie ein langweiliger schwarzer Kasten auf dem Tisch. Kreativ seinen PC zu gestalten, hat also wenig mit "Kinderkram" zu tun.



Es ist einfach lächerlich, wer was optisch schönes auf dem Tisch haben will, kann sich ja ein Aquarium oder Terrarium kaufen oder einen digitalen Bilderrahmen an die Wand machen, ein PC der immer gleich aussieht, maximal mal in anderer Farbe leuchtet ist nichts, was man ständig staunend anschauen muß, hat in etwa das gleiche Niveau wie die Leute, die sich dicke Auspuffe und Spoiler an ihre Autos bauen... 



Venom89 schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ich lügen? Lies doch nach. Frechheit.



Weil ich dir hundert mal geduldig geschrieben habe, daß direkt nach dem Entnehmen der CPU aus dem Sockel bereits Pins verbogen waren, den Beweis lieferst du selbst weiter oben mit dem verlinkten Foto von damals.
Komm mir jetzt nicht mit dem Blödsinn der gefährlichen Sockelreinigung, denn an diesen Stellen war ich nicht mit der Pinzette, hab ich alles duzende male schon erklärt, genauso mit dem Staubsauger, die Pins sind erstaunlich robust, das hat ein andere User hier mittels eines in-den-Sockel-fassen-Test bewiesen, die fallen nicht so einfach um, wenn sie intakt sind.
Ich hab aber z.B. sehr gut bei meinem defekten A10-7800 gemerkt, als ich die Pins wieder versucht habe gerade zu biegen, daß diese spätestens nach mehrmaligem Biegen an der Biegestelle immer weicher werden und irgendwann einfach abbrechen, genau so wird es mit den Sockelpins bei meinem LGA1150 vermutlich auch gewesen sein, irgendwann ist einmal zuviel und bei mir reichte dafür wahrscheinlich das Entfernen der CPU aus dem Sockel, oder das wieder Einsetzen, daß eine oder mehrere Pins dann gebrochen sind, eben weil sie schon vorgeschädigt waren (Rückläufer-Mainboard mit defektem Sockel).



Venom89 schrieb:


> Der durchschnittliche benötigt keine Stunden, um 2 Kabel zu richten.



Der Durchschnitt wird die Kabel so montieren und belassen wie bei meinem ersten Zusammenbau, wo sie nicht ganz bündig saßen, denn eingerastet waren ja alle, 99% der PC-Bauer werden das vermutlich nicht einmal bemerken, nur überängstliche Perfektionisten wie ich popeln so lange an den Kabeln bzw. Steckern rum, bis die so perfekt sitzen, wie bei meinem zweiten Versuch.
Die Stecker und Buchsen sind halt einfach Billigschrott für paar Cent und gar nicht dafür designed, so perfekt zu sitzen... 



Venom89 schrieb:


> Familie? Freunde? Pcgh-Bastler?



In meinem Freundes-/Familienkreis bin ich der PC-Bastler, keiner kennt sich da auch nur annähernd so gut aus wie ich und das obwohl ich gar nicht mal behaupte mich wirklich gut aus zu kennen!



Venom89 schrieb:


> Wo beleidige ich dich denn jetzt hier bitte?



Das Unterstellen von Ahnungslosigkeit gillt hier im Forum als Beleidigung, für das man eine Verwarnung erhält, zumindest wenn ich es tue, aber dir läßt man das vermutlich mal wieder durchgehen... 



Venom89 schrieb:


> Ich bin lediglich der Meinung, dass deine handwerklichen Fähigkeiten und Erfahrungen einen analytischen Blick auf technische "Mängel" komplett ausschließen.



Du verstehst es immer noch nicht, ich muß handwerklich nicht sonderlich geschickt sein, um unsolide Lösungen zu erkennen und Verbesserungsvorstellungen zu haben.
Frag mal einen KFZ-Ingenieur ob der dir aus Einzelteilen ein kompletten Auto zusammen bauen kann und umgekehrt frage einen KFZ-Bauer, ob der dir einen Motor konstruieren und komplett durchplanen kann...


----------



## JoM79 (2. März 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*

Und was hat das jetzt mit dem Thema zu tun?
Ich denke alle sollen beim Thema bleiben?


----------



## Tim1974 (2. März 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Und was hat das jetzt mit dem Thema zu tun?
> Ich denke alle sollen beim Thema bleiben?



Damit hast du völlig recht und ich bin exakt der gleichen Meinung, nur leider fangen einige Kandidaten hier immer wieder an mit alten Kamellen zu provozieren und ich bin gezwungen das dann richtig zu stellen, damit unbeteiligte den Blödsinn nachher nicht etwa noch glauben.

Ich würde mich über weitere Gehäusevorschläge oder Diskussionen über Gehäuse freuen!


----------



## JoM79 (2. März 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*

Ich sag ja, und Andere auch, lass dir eins bauen.
Klar kostet viel, aber du kriegst was du willst.


----------



## Tim1974 (2. März 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*

Das *Fractal-Design Define S* kommt schon meinen Wünschen sehr nahe, mit der Dämmung kann ich dann halt leben, ist ja eh genug Chemie in den Platinen und Co. wenn da wirklich mal was brennen sollte, ist die Dämmung vermutlich noch das geringste Gesundsheitsproblem.


----------



## Richu006 (2. März 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*

Um zurück zum Thema zu kommen...
Man müsste so etwas bauen, wie Roman der 8Auer da gemacht hat, wo er das Gehäuse mit so einer Flüssigkeit füllt, damit diese nicht verdampfen kann hat er da auch irgendwie alle Kabel und alles abgedichtet etc.
So etwas müsste man bauen, aber komplett aus Metall. Dann wärs das wahrscheinlich gewesen mit der EMV Strahlung


----------



## GMJ (2. März 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*

Wenn du damit zb auf den Build anspielst, der auf der Gamescom ausgestellt war, handelt es sich dabei um nicht leitende Spezialfluids für "wassergekühlte" Systeme, vornehmlich 19" Racks.


----------



## Richu006 (2. März 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*



GMJ schrieb:


> Wenn du damit zb auf den Build anspielst, der auf der Gamescom ausgestellt war, handelt es sich dabei um nicht leitende Spezialfluids für "wassergekühlte" Systeme, vornehmlich 19" Racks.



War irgendwas mit 3M Novek Flüssigkeit oder so etwas... 

aber es geht mir ja im prinzip nicht um die Flüssigkeit... ich stelle mir einfach vor wenn man ein normalen pc in so ein Gehäuse aus Metall packt und alles genau so schön abdichtet, wie er es da gemacht hat... dann hätte man keine EMV Strahlung mehr.


----------



## JoM79 (2. März 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*

Als wenn ein PC so viel abstrahlen würde.
Das schafft mein Handy wesentlich mehr.


----------



## Venom89 (2. März 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Da sieht man doch sehr schön mindestens 2 Stellen, wo Pins nicht gerade sind, weiter unten hat es ein User netterweise mit einem roten Kreis markiert!:



Dann lies nochmal ass du dazu geschrieben hast. Da lag nichts abgebrochen im Sockel und die markierten stellen  konntest du auch nicht ausmachen.  




Tim1974 schrieb:


> Der Kernel-Power41 lag sicher am Fastboot, aber darum ging es auch gerade nicht, der PC stürzte ja auch in Spielen oder beim Anwendungswechsel teils ab, was jetzt mit meinem Ryzen und der selben Grafikkarte nicht mehr passiert!:



Vergleiche doch mal deinen Beitrag hier, mit deinen von damals. 



> Zum anderen hatte der PC auch vor der Umbauaktion gestern schon Auffälligkeiten z.B. immer ab und zu mal einen Kernel-Power-41 (63) Fehler, den ich mir nicht erklären konnte





> Naja, in wie weit die CPU oder das Board davor schon defekt waren kann ich nicht beurteilen, Fakt ist jedenfalls das immer mal wieder Kernel-Power-41(63) in der Systemsteuerung standen, manchmal wochenlang nicht, dann mal wieder 1-2 mal, *auch wenn ich davon im Betrieb meist nichts merkte.[*





> Ich kann nur vermuten, daß der Sockel oder das Mainboard ein Defekt hat, weil das sicherlich weit weniger robust ist wie die CPU und weil ich am Sockel mit der Pinzette rumgepopelt habe um die olle alte WLP raus zu bekommen. Vielleicht hab ich dabei leicht ein Pin verbogen oder es gab doch mal einen statischen Kontakt ohne das ich es gemerkt habe...





> Eigentlich war es eine sinnlose Aktion, weil ich 1. nicht alle schiefen Pins real gefunden habe, die auf den Fotos aber zu sehen waren, zweitens ich auch nicht wußte, wie und wohin ich die biegen soll.
> Nachher sah es sogar so aus als wäre eine Pin abgefallen und würde im Sockel liegen, oder war eben so weit verbogen, aber das war dann auch egal, weil der PC vorher ja schon nicht mehr lief.



... 



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Also wäre genau da Verbesserungspotential!



Wozu? 




Tim1974 schrieb:


> Es ist einfach lächerlich, wer was optisch schönes auf dem Tisch haben will, kann sich ja ein Aquarium oder Terrarium kaufen oder einen digitalen Bilderrahmen an die Wand machen, ein PC der immer gleich aussieht, maximal mal in anderer Farbe leuchtet ist nichts, was man ständig staunend anschauen muß, hat in etwa das gleiche Niveau wie die Leute, die sich dicke Auspuffe und Spoiler an ihre Autos bauen...



Niveau... Ja das trifft es. 




Tim1974 schrieb:


> Der Durchschnitt wird die Kabel so montieren und belassen wie bei meinem ersten Zusammenbau, wo sie nicht ganz bündig saßen, denn eingerastet waren ja alle, 99% der PC-Bauer werden das vermutlich nicht einmal bemerken, nur überängstliche Perfektionisten wie ich popeln so lange an den Kabeln bzw. Steckern rum, bis die so perfekt sitzen, wie bei meinem zweiten Versuch.
> Die Stecker und Buchsen sind halt einfach Billigschrott für paar Cent und gar nicht dafür designed, so perfekt zu sitzen...



Trotzdem braucht man dafür keine Stunden. 




Tim1974 schrieb:


> In meinem Freundes-/Familienkreis bin ich der PC-Bastler, keiner kennt sich da auch nur annähernd so gut aus wie ich und das obwohl ich gar nicht mal behaupte mich wirklich gut aus zu kennen!



Dann fragt man hier im Forum. 




Tim1974 schrieb:


> Das Unterstellen von Ahnungslosigkeit gillt hier im Forum als Beleidigung, für das man eine Verwarnung erhält, zumindest wenn ich es tue, aber dir läßt man das vermutlich mal wieder durchgehen...



Unterstellung? Ich verknüpfe doch nur Fakten. 




Tim1974 schrieb:


> Du verstehst es immer noch nicht, ich muß handwerklich nicht sonderlich geschickt sein, um unsolide Lösungen zu erkennen und Verbesserungsvorstellungen zu haben.
> Frag mal einen KFZ-Ingenieur ob der dir aus Einzelteilen ein kompletten Auto zusammen bauen kann und umgekehrt frage einen KFZ-Bauer, ob der dir einen Motor konstruieren und komplett durchplanen kann...



Natürlich benötigt man praktische Erfahrung. Was glaubst du, warum deine Vorstellungen von "perfekt" auf so viel Wiederspruch treffen?

Und jetzt zurück zum Thema. 
Was würdest du denn für ein Gehäuse ausgeben?
Das hast du noch nicht wirklich durchblicken lassen. 

So ein Teil hat man ja meist etwas länger von daher lohnt es sich schon zu investieren mMn.


----------



## Sverre (2. März 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*



Richu006 schrieb:


> War irgendwas mit 3M Novek Flüssigkeit oder so etwas...
> 
> aber es geht mir ja im prinzip nicht um die Flüssigkeit... ich stelle mir einfach vor wenn man ein normalen pc in so ein Gehäuse aus Metall packt und alles genau so schön abdichtet, wie er es da gemacht hat... dann hätte man keine EMV Strahlung mehr.



Hast du trotzdem, dazu kommen Monitor, Tastatur, Maus und die Kabel.
Ab 100m Abstand wird es ruhiger 

So ne Kiste wiegt dann um die 20Kg und dein Netzwerk sollte Lichtwellenleitung haben.


----------



## Tim1974 (3. März 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Dann lies nochmal ass du dazu geschrieben hast. Da lag nichts abgebrochen im Sockel und die markierten stellen  konntest du auch nicht ausmachen.



Schön zusammen gesuchte Zitate, aber was sagen die schon aus? 
Hauptsächlich wie unsicher ich bei und kurz nach der Aktion damals war. 
Mehr und mehr Gewissheit habe ich erst Tage und Wochen danach bekommen, teils auch erst viele Monate später durch den Pin-anfass-Test von einem User hier aus dem Forum, der bewies, wie viel stabiler die LGA-Pins doch sind, als ich dachte.
Es ist zwar richtig, daß ich nicht alle verbogenen Pins selbst sofort gesehen habe, nachdem ich die CPU aus dem Sockel nahm, aber es ist auch Fakt, daß ich nicht mit der Pinzette auch nur in der Nähe der Stellen war, wo ein User hier verbogene Pins gefunden hat.
Später dann, als der Rechner gar nicht mehr startete bin ich mit der Pinzette an allerlei Pins heran gegangen und hab versucht die gerade zu bekommen, was es letztendlich noch verschlimmerte, allerdings war es zu dem Zeitpunkt eh schon egal, weil der Rechner ja auch davor schon nicht mehr startete.
Ich hätte mich auch gar nicht so sehr drüber aufgeregt, wenn ich nicht zuvor schon mehrfach von dem Händer betrogen worden wäre und wenn nur das Board defekt gewesen wäre, die CPU in einem neuen Board  aber wieder funktioniert hätte.
Daraus entsprang erst meine LGA-Abneigung, die sich aber im Laufe der Zeit wieder weitgehend abgebaut hat, nachdem mir bewußt wurde, das LGA doch solider ist als ich dachte und bei PGA ebenso was passieren kann, darum wäre ich ja auch für einen ganz neuen Sockeltyp ohne Pins.  



Venom89 schrieb:


> Trotzdem braucht man dafür keine Stunden.



Wenn das Gehäuse so eng ist wie mein Fractal-Design Meshify C und schon alles verbaut ist und man fast den kompletten PC wieder auseinanderbauen und danach wieder zusammenbauen muß und man zudem sowieso nicht der schnellste ist... 



Venom89 schrieb:


> Dann fragt man hier im Forum.



Klar wäre das eine Option gewesen, aber ich bin irgendwie auch zufrieden damit, daß ich es alleine geschafft habe und gehe davon aus, daß die Probleme von Rechner zu Rechner den ich baue immer geringer werden, weil ich mehr Übung bekomme und gelassener werde. Wenn ich weniger Angst vor einem eigenen Fehler habe und entspannter beim Zusammenbau bin, werden mir auch weniger kleine Fehler und Mißgeschicke unterlaufen.



Venom89 schrieb:


> Unterstellung? Ich verknüpfe doch nur Fakten.



Das kann man immer sagen, ich hab auch mal nur Fakten verknüpft und jemand zurecht als ahnungslos bezeichnet, trotzdem wurde ich dafür verwarnt, wenn auch punktlos.



Venom89 schrieb:


> Natürlich benötigt man praktische Erfahrung. Was glaubst du, warum deine Vorstellungen von "perfekt" auf so viel Wiederspruch treffen?



Weil ich andere Maßstäbe habe!
Die meisten hier finden einen PC perfekt gebaut, wenn sowenig Kabel wie möglich zu sehen sind, wenn alle Stecker perfekt sitzen, wenn der Rechner toll mit RGBs bestückt leuchtet usw..
Mein Ziel war es dagegen, so wenig Kraft wie möglich auf die Bauteile und Kabel beim Zusammenbau auszuüben, weil ich sonst hinterher unruhig und unzufrieden bin und immer mit einem schleichenden Defekt irgendwann mal rechne, auch wenn sowas bisher noch nie passiert ist...
Darin spiegelt sich sicherlich auch meine immer noch zu geringe Erfahrung bezüglich dem, was Hardware so alles aushält wieder. 
Ich mach mir Sorgen um sowas, andere lächeln vielleicht berechtigt drüber.
Umgekehrt sind andere unglücklich wenn da ein wenig Kabel in den Innenraum hängt oder gar ein kleines Wirrwarr an irgendeiner Stelle zu sehen ist, mir dagegen ist das egal, sofern die Stecker perfekt sitzen und ich nicht viel Kraft zum fest drücken aufbringen mußte und sich die Platine dabei keinen mm durchgebogen hat...
Was meinst du warum ich den Versucht machte, alle Mainboardkabel schon anzuschließen, als das Board noch auf dem Schreibtisch lag...? 

Das sind halt ganz unterschiedliche Gewichtungen und ich behaupte nichtmal, daß meine da so richtig und wichtig ist, habe ja selbst gemerkt, daß mein Vorgehen zu keinem guten Ergebnis geführt hat und ich deswegen den PC nochmal halb zerlegen mußte um meinen inneren Frieden zu finden. 



Venom89 schrieb:


> Und jetzt zurück zum Thema.
> Was würdest du denn für ein Gehäuse ausgeben?
> Das hast du noch nicht wirklich durchblicken lassen.
> 
> So ein Teil hat man ja meist etwas länger von daher lohnt es sich schon zu investieren mMn.



Richtig, da stimme ich voll und ganz zu, ein Gehäuse darf bei mir auch etwas mehr kosten, solange es unter ca. 250-300 Euro bleibt, was aber fast immer der Fall ist. 
Auch hier gillt aber für mich, ich tue mich mit Preisgrenzen schwer, weil ich einfach überzeugt sein muß, daß ein Produkt den Preis auch wert ist, dann geb ich auch gerne etwas mehr dafür aus.

Aktuell hab ich auf meiner Liste nur:
1. Fractal-Design Meshify S2 (ohne Fenster)
2. Fractal-Design Define S

Das Define R5 scheidet wohl aus, weil es oben vorne keinen Lüfterplatz hat, oder läßt sich da an Stelle der 5,25"-Laufwerke auch ein Lüfter verbauen?


----------



## JoM79 (3. März 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*

RTFM! 
Müssen immer alles Anderen die Informationen für dich zusammen suchen?


----------



## Tim1974 (3. März 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*

Ein weiterer Punkt wären die USB-Anschlüsse, das Meshify S2 hat drei vorne, davon wohl sogar schon einen 3.1, der Nachteil wäre natürlich wieder der Netzteiltunnel, aber damit bin ich einmal klar gekommen, warum also nicht nochmal, außerdem ist das Meshify S2 viel größer als mein Meshify C, also ist auch mehr Platz da Kabel zu verlegen.


----------



## Venom89 (3. März 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Schön zusammen gesuchte Zitate, aber was sagen die schon aus?



Das es doch ein wenig anders war . 



> Hauptsächlich wie unsicher ich bei und kurz nach der Aktion damals war.
> Mehr und mehr Gewissheit habe ich erst Tage und Wochen danach bekommen, teils auch erst viele Monate später durch den Pin-anfass-Test von einem User hier aus dem Forum, der bewies, wie viel stabiler die LGA-Pins doch sind, als ich dachte.



Du hast das Video nicht verstanden Tim. 
Wenn man leicht anders daran kommt - > putt. Und das ist leider meistens der Fall. Ich habe ja noch ein Mikado Board hier. Kann ich dir gerne zeigen. . 

Das jemand vorher diese Kontakte beschädigt hat, ist einfach nicht möglich. Vermutlich schon beim herausnehmen 



> Wenn das Gehäuse so eng ist wie mein Fractal-Design Meshify C und schon alles verbaut ist und man fast den kompletten PC wieder auseinanderbauen und danach wieder zusammenbauen muß und man zudem sowieso nicht der schnellste ist...



Also klein ist was anderes. 



> Klar wäre das eine Option gewesen, aber ich bin irgendwie auch zufrieden damit, daß ich es alleine geschafft habe und gehe davon aus, daß die Probleme von Rechner zu Rechner den ich baue immer geringer werden, weil ich mehr Übung bekomme und gelassener werde. Wenn ich weniger Angst vor einem eigenen Fehler habe und entspannter beim Zusammenbau bin, werden mir auch weniger kleine Fehler und Mißgeschicke unterlaufen.



Ja das nennt man Erfahrung  
Wichtig ist alles immer in Ruhe ohne Stress zu machen. Das geht sonst schief. 





> Weil ich andere Maßstäbe habe!
> Die meisten hier finden einen PC perfekt gebaut, wenn sowenig Kabel wie möglich zu sehen sind, wenn alle Stecker perfekt sitzen, wenn der Rechner toll mit RGBs bestückt leuchtet usw..
> Mein Ziel war es dagegen, so wenig Kraft wie möglich auf die Bauteile und Kabel beim Zusammenbau auszuüben, weil ich sonst hinterher unruhig und unzufrieden bin und immer mit einem schleichenden Defekt irgendwann mal rechne, auch wenn sowas bisher noch nie passiert ist...
> Darin spiegelt sich sicherlich auch meine immer noch zu geringe Erfahrung bezüglich dem, was Hardware so alles aushält wieder.
> ...



Du machst dir da viel zu viele Gedanken. Genau dadurch passieren Fehler.  



> Das sind halt ganz unterschiedliche Gewichtungen und ich behaupte nichtmal, daß meine da so richtig und wichtig ist, habe ja selbst gemerkt, daß mein Vorgehen zu keinem guten Ergebnis geführt hat und ich deswegen den PC nochmal halb zerlegen mußte um meinen inneren Frieden zu finden.



Aufgrund deiner Angst, wäre das für dich auch schlicht nicht möglich. Bei manchen meiner biege Radien, würdest du vermutlich geschockt sein 
Jedoch unbegründet. 



> Richtig, da stimme ich voll und ganz zu, ein Gehäuse darf bei mir auch etwas mehr kosten, solange es unter ca. 250-300 Euro bleibt, was aber fast immer der Fall ist.
> Auch hier gillt aber für mich, ich tue mich mit Preisgrenzen schwer, weil ich einfach überzeugt sein muß, daß ein Produkt den Preis auch wert ist, dann geb ich auch gerne etwas mehr dafür aus.
> 
> Aktuell hab ich auf meiner Liste nur:
> ...



Wie viele lüfter möchtest du denn verbauen?
Viel hilft nicht immer viel.


----------



## EyRaptor (3. März 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*

Also bis auf den Preis halte ich das für das ideale Gehäuse für Tim.
Verdammt solide und mit Halterung für den CPU Kühler .
SilverStone Mammoth MM01 ab €' '309,79 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Tim1974 (4. März 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Du hast das Video nicht verstanden Tim.
> Wenn man leicht anders daran kommt - > putt. Und das ist leider meistens der Fall. Ich habe ja noch ein Mikado Board hier. Kann ich dir gerne zeigen. .



Mir erschließt sich nicht, warum die Pins in einer Richtung so empfindlich sein sollten und in einer anderer Richtung nicht... 



Venom89 schrieb:


> Das jemand vorher diese Kontakte beschädigt hat, ist einfach nicht möglich. Vermutlich schon beim herausnehmen



Das Board war wahrscheinlich ein Rückläufer, ich gehe sogar davon aus, daß es provisorisch repariert wurde, bevor ich es bekam, reparierte Pins können sicherlich funktionieren, aber werden bei erneuter physischen Belastung sicherlich viel schneller verbiegen oder ganz brechen, als Pins, die fabrikneu und völlig intakt sind.
Eventuell reichte hier das heraus nehmen der CPU durch mich schon aus, daß sich die Pins leicht verbogen haben, obwohl ich die CPU sehr vorsichtig aus dem Sockel genommen habe.

Trotzdem, mit deiner Aussage untermauerst du meinen Wunsch nach einem besseren bzw. sichereren Sockelsystem!



Venom89 schrieb:


> Also klein ist was anderes.



Ich schrieb ja auch nicht klein, sondern eng! 
Es ist nicht zu klein, aber die Montage ist dennoch schwieriger als bei einem großen Gehäuse, gerade im Bereich oberhalb des Mainboards hätte ich gerne mehr Platz gehabt um auch bei montierten Kühler noch an die P4+P8-Stecker heran zu kommen.



Venom89 schrieb:


> Ja das nennt man Erfahrung
> Wichtig ist alles immer in Ruhe ohne Stress zu machen. Das geht sonst schief.



Wobei ich meinen Ryzen-PC ja auch unter etwas Zeitdruck zusammengebaut habe, zumindest beim ersten mal und auch da hat er ja einwandfrei funktioniert gehabt. Anfangs war ich noch ruhig und gelassen, dann als es immer später wurde fing ich an etwas gestreßter zu werden und fertig werden zu wollen an diesem Abend... Nicht gut, aber passiert ist zum Glück auch nichts, Bischen Übung und Wissen hab ich halt doch schon gesammelt und so schwer ist es ja nun auch nicht.
Der nervigste Schritt war die Gehäuseanschlüsse ans Mainboard anzuschließen, aber müßte ich das jetzt nochmal machen, würde ich viel schneller fertig werden, weil ich nun ja wüßte, wo ich das passende Anschlussdiagramm suchen muß.



Venom89 schrieb:


> Du machst dir da viel zu viele Gedanken. Genau dadurch passieren Fehler.



Durch zuviel Gedanken und Angst können natürlich auch Fehler passieren, darum versuche ich auch den Respekt vor den neuen Teilen nichts ins Uferlose steigen zu lassen. Wenn ich mir da so manches Video anschaue, da bin ich dann erstaunt, wie vergleichsweise ruppig manchmal mit Teilen umgegangen wird, ohne das was Schaden nimmt.



Venom89 schrieb:


> Aufgrund deiner Angst, wäre das für dich auch schlicht nicht möglich. Bei manchen meiner biege Radien, würdest du vermutlich geschockt sein



Gut möglich, bei Kabeln und Steckern bin ich ja besonders ängstlich.



Venom89 schrieb:


> Wie viele lüfter möchtest du denn verbauen?
> Viel hilft nicht immer viel.



Ich dachte an vier 140mm-Gehäuselüfter, einen vorne der direkt in der Höhe des CPU-Kühlers montiert ist und auf diese pustet, einen unten vor dem Netzteil auf dem Boden, der von unten direkt auf die Grafikkarte pustet, einen hinten, der raus bläst und einen hinten oben überm CPU-Kühler, der ebenfalls raus bläst.
Falls ich das Meshify S2 nehmen sollte, wird das mit dem Bodenlüfter nicht klappen und der zweite Ansauger wandert dann an die Front.
Momentan sieht es aber nach einem leichten Vorsprung für das Define S aus, weil es keinen Netzteiltunnel hat und weil es oben im Top für meinen Geschmack bessere Lüftungsöffnungen hat (Meshgitter, statt großflächigem mittleren Auschnitt und am Rand nur so eine Art Schlitze, wie beim Meshify S2). 



EyRaptor schrieb:


> Also bis auf den Preis halte ich das für das ideale Gehäuse für Tim.
> Verdammt solide und mit Halterung für den CPU Kühler .
> SilverStone Mammoth MM01 ab €'*'309,79 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland



Nicht schlecht, aber schon ein sehr eigenwilliges Konzept, da steht das Board wohl auf dem Kopf, wenn ich richtig geschaut habe?
Ob die Kühlung bzw. Heatpipes so auch gut funktionieren...?


----------



## EyRaptor (4. März 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht, aber schon ein sehr eigenwilliges Konzept, da steht das Board wohl auf dem Kopf, wenn ich richtig geschaut habe?
> Ob die Kühlung bzw. Heatpipes so auch gut funktionieren...?



Sorry Tim, aber hast du über die Antwort auch nur kurz nachgedacht?
Die Orientierung des Mainboards verändert sich zwar aus der Sicht des Users, aber die Heatpipes von einem normalen Tower CPU Kühler bleiben in beiden Fällen Horizontal ausgerichtet.

Außerdem ist das schon wieder deine Anwandlung von krampfhafter Problemsuche .
Aber nur zu deiner Information:
Theoretisch ist in einem normalen Gehäuse mit normalem Towerkühler die Orientierung der Heatpipes nie absolut ideal.
Dazu braucht es ein Gehäuse, in dem das Mainboard Horizontal ausgerichtet und der CPU Kühler nach oben zeigt.
Somit kann die Flüssigkeit vom Verdampfer gerade zum Condenser aufsteigen und von dort wieder als Flüssigkeit und unterstützt durch die Schwerkraft schnell wieder zum Verdampfer zurückfließen.
Übrigens kann die  interne Struktur der Heatpipes auch für den Betrieb gegen die Schwerkraft optimiert werden (Verdampfer oben - Condenser unten).

Außerdem kannst du jetzt schon mit deinem Gehäuse und CPU Kühler testen, welche Auswirkung die Orientierung auf die  Leistung hat.
Dazu einfach mal Prime starten und den PC erst auf die eine und dann auf die andere Breitseite legen (je 30 min oder so) und die Temperaturen vergleichen.

Einfach mal selbst testen 


Edit:
Dieser Thread wird mir überhaupt nicht bei "Themen mit eigenen Beiträgen" angezeigt


----------



## JoM79 (4. März 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Mir erschließt sich nicht, warum die Pins in einer Richtung so empfindlich sein sollten und in einer anderer Richtung nicht...


Ist dass dein Ernst?
Hast du dir jemals den S1150 genauer engeguckt?
Du hast doch sogar versucht die Pins gerade zu biegen.
Da ist dir nichts aufgefallen?


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. März 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Das  Fractal Design R5 ist mein klarer Favorit im Moment.



Oha, du bist jetzt also endlich bei der Standardempfehlung des Zeitraumes 2015 - 2018 angekommen?


----------



## moonshot (4. März 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*

Ich bin ja über die Vorstellung, dass irgendwer nen Sockel repariert, schwer amüsiert. Ein Teil für vllt. 5 €? Mit Arbeitskosten für 50-100€? Wenn man es drauf anlegen wollte, würde da ein neuer draufgelötet. Aber selbst das ist vermutlich doppelt so teuer als das Board einfach abzuschreiben und wegzuwerfen.


----------



## Tim1974 (5. März 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*

Ein Gehäuse mit horizontal ausgerichteten Board, also ein großes Cube oder Desktopgehäuse wäre eine durchaus interessante Alternative für mich. Allerdings hab ich da vor etwa einem Jahr schon nach gesucht und nichts gefunden, was mir genehm war.

So wie es jetzt aussieht, wird es das Fractal Design Define S werden, da geht vorne-*oben* und hinten ein 140mm-Lüfter rein und im Deckel gleich 3 davon, wobei ich dort nur 1-2 verbauen werde. Gut finde ich, daß man ungenutzte Lüfteröffnungen mit den ModuVent-Platten verschließen kann, somit wird der Luftstrom definierter und es entsteht weniger Lärm bzw. es kommt weniger Lärm nach draußen.

Was mir beim Define S aber nicht gefällt ist, daß es hinten-unten, neben den Slots keine gelochte Rückwand gibt, beim Define R5 gibt es diese aber wohl, außerdem läßt sich der Rückwandlüfter beim Define R5 in der Höhe verschieben, beim Define S nicht.
Sind das beides eurer Meinung nach echte Nachteile?


----------



## EyRaptor (5. März 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Sind das beides eurer Meinung nach echte Nachteile?



Nein .

Ein höhenverstellbarer Lüfter *"*könnte*"* für Wasserkühlungen von Vorteil sein, aber das spielt hier ja keine Rolle.


----------



## -Shorty- (5. März 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Sind das beides eurer Meinung nach echte Nachteile?



Ja und da es dir jetzt bereits aufgefallen ist, wirst du bei jedem Blick auf deinen PC daran erinnert und in Folge dessen das Forum mit Threads füllen, wie man diese Nachteile beseitigt. Mit diesen Makeln am Gehäuse wirst du niemals glücklich.


----------



## Tim1974 (6. März 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*



EyRaptor schrieb:


> SilverStone Mammoth MM01 ab €'*'309,79 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland



Leider gibts es dieses Gehäuse fast nirgends mehr zu bestellen, außerdem scheint es schon sehr alt, also lange auf dem Markt zu sein und viele Händler führen es nicht mehr. Außerdem ist es doch arg groß von den Außenmaßen her, wohingegen die Innenmaße nicht allzu üppig auszufallen scheinen.
Durchaus ein interessantes Gehäuse, aber mir doch zu exotisch und zu schwer zu bekommen, außerdem auch etwas zu teuer.

Jetzt mal noch ein paar konkrete Fragen:

Wenn man sich das Fractal-Design Meshify S2 anschaut:
https://pics.computerbase.de/8/6/2/3/8/17-1080.4240597710.jpg

Fällt auf, daß der Ausschnitt für die Deckellüfter mittig sehr groß ist, also kein Mesh-Gitter vorhanden, solange nicht der Rost oben drauf liegt, wie ist das dann mit der EMV, schlechter als beim alten Meshify C:

https://pics.computerbase.de/7/9/2/5/5/10-1080.1912043755.jpg ?

Oder spielt das aus EMV(u)-Sicht keine Rolle?

Außerdem haben die Deckellüfter beim Meshify S2 dann am Rand auch weniger Löcher im Deckel, also da könnte weniger Luft durchfließen als beim alten Meshify C.
Warum machen Hersteller sowas bei einer größeren und teureren Version eines Gehäuses?


----------



## JoM79 (6. März 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*

EVGA DG-84 Big Tower - schwarz


----------



## -Shorty- (6. März 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Oder spielt das aus EMV(u)-Sicht keine Rolle?



Was sagen denn die Richtlinien?


----------



## Tim1974 (26. März 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*

Was ich nach wie vor nicht verstehe ist, warum es so wenig Innovationen auf dem Gehäusemarkt gibt.
Die Auswahl der Gehäuse, z.B. bei Caseking, find ich auch nicht wirklich sehr groß, oder anders gesagt, viele Gehäuse ähneln sich sehr, davon gibts reichlich, aber wirklich interessante andere Konzepte vermisse ich, z.B. Full-ATX-Cube-Gehäuse (ohne Fenster), oder andere Tischgehäuse, oder Tower-Gehäuse mit Stütze für den CPU-Kühler, da hab ich erst eines gesehen, wurde hier vor einigen Seiten verlinkt, was mir aber aus anderen Gründen nicht zu sagte.


----------



## shadie (26. März 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*

Der Trend geht dahin was die breite MAsse interessiert.
Und das ist eben der Glaskram + RGB Kram, die sind von den neuen Produkten beeindruckt und den Innovationen.

Ich finde es z.B: super, das auch die Billigeren Gehäuse mittlerweile einen Schacht für das Netzteil besitzen.
Das finde ich bereits "innovativ"

CPU Kühler Stütze????
Ernsthaft?
Ich habe nen dicken NH-D15 auf meinen Ryzen, es gibt dabei keinerlei Probleme, so ne Stütze wäre daher bei mir überflüssig wie sonst was.


----------



## Krolgosh (26. März 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*

Weil es schon einen Arsch voll Gehäuse auf dem Markt gibt, die eigentlich so ziemlich alle (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel) Anforderungen abdecken.

Wenn man dann allerdings solche Anforderungen wie du hat die von normalen Gehäusen nicht erfüllt werden können muss man sich eben Entscheiden. 
Nehme ich bedeutend mehr Geld in die Hand und lass mir ein Gehäuse nach meinen Plänen anfertigen, oder begnüge ich mich mit dem was auf dem Markt ist und fahre meine Anforderungen zurück.
Du kannst nicht ständig fordern warum die Hersteller, das oder jenes nicht "standardmäßig" berücksichtigen... weil es einfach für 99% aller Kunden absolut keine Relevanz hat. Somit wäre es ein Draufzahlgeschäft für die Hersteller.


----------



## Tim1974 (27. März 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*



Krolgosh schrieb:


> Nehme ich bedeutend mehr Geld in die Hand und lass mir ein Gehäuse nach meinen Plänen anfertigen, oder begnüge ich mich mit dem was auf dem Markt ist und fahre meine Anforderungen zurück.



Ich hab halt immer noch die wage Hoffnung, daß plötzlich noch ein neues Gehäusemodell raus kommt, was meinen Ansprüchen näher kommt, aber glaube vor dem nächsten Kauf irgendwie nicht mehr so recht drann.

Wahrscheinlich wird es ein Fractal Design Meshify S2 werden, was mir daran nicht gefällt ist:
1. Falls es die gleiche Materialstärke wie das Meshify C hat, ist mir diese eigentlich zu gering.
2. Ich hätte gerne einen 140mm Bodenlüfter (vor dem Netzteil), der durch den Boden kalte Luft ansaugt und auf die Grafikkarte pustet.
3. Den Netzteiltunnel hätte ich gerne herausnehmbar, würde die Montage vereinfachen.
4. Die Front hätte ich gerne aus durchgängigem Metall, also daß der gesamte Gehäusekorpus aus Stahl besteht und somit ein geschlossener faradayscher Käfig ist, betrifft auch das Top des Gehäuses, wo riesige Ausschnitte für die Lüfter drinn sind.
5. Die Gehäusefront hätte ich gerne gerade, also nicht diese "Dellenoptik".

Punkt 5 ist für mich aber nicht doll relevant.


----------



## JoM79 (27. März 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*

Na dann such mal, gibt ja genug Anbieter.
Dauert halt ne Weile, aber du schaffst das schon.


----------



## bastian123f (27. März 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*

Ich habe es dir schon mal gesagt.

Lade dir den Inventor runter und zeichne dir selber ein Gehäuse. 

Die Blechteile kannst du dir dann bei einer Firma machen lassen, oder machst es selber. 
Die USB-Ports kann man von anderen Gehäusen als Ersatzteile kaufen und Schalter kann man auch verwenden. oder man kauft sich selber Taster. Das ist nicht schwer und sollte eigentlich jeder können.

Dann hast du zwar ein Gehäuse für Minimum 500 Euro, aber es passt komplett zu dir und deinen Bedürfnissen. 

Da musst du halt Eigeninitiative zeigen und hier nicht ständig rumheulen, weil ein Hersteller die Gehäuse auf die breite Masse zuschneidet und nicht für nur einen.

Ich habe mir auch schon ein paar mal Halterungen im Gehäuse oder ähnliches selber gemacht.


----------



## CoLuxe (27. März 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich hab halt immer noch die wage Hoffnung, daß plötzlich noch ein neues Gehäusemodell raus kommt, was meinen Ansprüchen näher kommt, aber glaube vor dem nächsten Kauf irgendwie nicht mehr so recht drann.
> 
> Wahrscheinlich wird es ein Fractal Design Meshify S2 werden, was mir daran nicht gefällt ist:
> 1. Falls es die gleiche Materialstärke wie das Meshify C hat, ist mir diese eigentlich zu gering.
> ...


Nr. 2 funktioniert doch? In der Abdeckung vom Netzteil sind auch extra Löcher, damit die Luft zirkulieren kann.


----------



## EyRaptor (27. März 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*

Ich glaube ich bin wie die anderen der Meinung, dass du einfach mal echte Eigeninitiative zeigen musst.
Kein Hersteller wird jemals ein Gehäuse entwickeln, welches zu deinen Ansprüchen passt.


----------



## Tim1974 (27. März 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*



CoLuxe schrieb:


> Nr. 2 funktioniert doch? In der Abdeckung vom Netzteil sind auch extra Löcher, damit die Luft zirkulieren kann.



Soweit ich das richtig beim Meshify S2 sehe, sind die Lüftungsschlitze im Netzteiltunnel auf der Oberseite aber hinten, direkt über dem Netzteil und nicht in der Gehäusemitte direkt unter der Grafikkarte, außerdem sehe ich da auch keine Befestigungsmöglichkeiten für einen Lüfter, oder hab ich die nur übersehen?


----------



## -Shorty- (27. März 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*

Die Schlitze sind genau so breit wie ein passendes ATX Board und besitzen keine Befestigung für Lüfter.


----------



## CoLuxe (27. März 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*

Du kannst im Boden unter der Netzteil Abdeckung 2 140 mm Lüfter installieren. Durch die Löcher in der Abdeckung kann die Luft nach oben strömen.

Auf dem angehängten Bild ist das ganze zu sehen. Das Netzteil geht ungefähr bis zur Hälfte (ist bei mir ein Be Quiet Straight Power). Rechts (bzw. links, weil das Bild gedreht ist), wo bei mir offen ist, ist eine herausnehmbare Abdeckung die aber leider keine Lüftungsschlitze hat.

Das Bild ist leider (mal wieder) warum auch immer um 180 ° gedreht.


----------



## Venom89 (28. März 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich hab halt immer noch die wage Hoffnung, daß plötzlich noch ein neues Gehäusemodell raus kommt, was meinen Ansprüchen näher kommt, aber glaube vor dem nächsten Kauf irgendwie nicht mehr so recht drann.



Wir auch nicht  



> Wahrscheinlich wird es ein Fractal Design Meshify S2 werden, was mir daran nicht gefällt ist:
> 1. Falls es die gleiche Materialstärke wie das Meshify C hat, ist mir diese eigentlich zu gering.



Da wird sich nichts geändert haben. 



> 2. Ich hätte gerne einen 140mm Bodenlüfter (vor dem Netzteil), der durch den Boden kalte Luft ansaugt und auf die Grafikkarte pustet.



Das bringt absolut gar nichts und bringt nur mehr Lautstärke. 



> 3. Den Netzteiltunnel hätte ich gerne herausnehmbar, würde die Montage vereinfachen.



Oder einfach mal üben üben üben. Evtl werden deine zwei linken zu rechten  



> 4. Die Front hätte ich gerne aus durchgängigem Metall, also daß der gesamte Gehäusekorpus aus Stahl besteht und somit ein geschlossener faradayscher Käfig ist, betrifft auch das Top des Gehäuses, wo riesige Ausschnitte für die Lüfter drinn sind.



Ich glaube die "Strahlung" könnte dir mal gut tun 



> 5. Die Gehäusefront hätte ich gerne gerade, also nicht diese "Dellenoptik".



Dann lass sie doch planen 


be quiet! Dark Base 900 schwarz ab €'*'156,94 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Das Dark Base 900 sollte doch gut passen.
Gibt es auch mit Glas 
Netzteil Tunnel kann man nach kaufen.


----------



## Tim1974 (28. März 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Oder einfach mal üben üben üben. Evtl werden deine zwei linken zu rechten



Ganz schön frech, immerhin waren meine beiden Hände rechts genug um damit selbst im enge Meshify C einen PC perfekt zusammen zu bauen. 



Venom89 schrieb:


> be quiet! Dark Base 900 schwarz ab €'*'156,94 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Das Dark Base 900 sollte doch gut passen.
> Gibt es auch mit Glas
> Netzteil Tunnel kann man nach kaufen.



Das das nicht in Frage kommt, hättest du dir eigentlich denken können, das Gehäuse wurde auch schon besprochen irgendwann, es fällt raus weil:
1. Schalldämmung 
2. Netzteilverlängerung nötig, ich akzeptiere nur eine Verlängerung und die habe ich durch die Steckdosenleiste schon, ein weiterer Übergangskontakt kommt nicht in Frage.


----------



## EyRaptor (28. März 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> 1. Schalldämmung
> 2. Netzteilverlängerung nötig, ich akzeptiere nur eine Verlängerung und die habe ich durch die Steckdosenleiste schon, ein weiterer Übergangskontakt kommt nicht in Frage.



Diese beiden Punkte sind in meinen Augen sogar noch irrelevanter als deine Bedenken bezüglich EMV .
Der zusätzliche Übergangskontakt/widerstand spielt bei diesen lächerlichen Lasten keine Rolle.
Aber gut, überraschend ist das jetzt nicht.

Btw. ich hab das Gehäuse ja selbst, ich denke das kann man auch komplett weglassen und das Kaltgerätekabel direkt zum Netzteil führen.
Müsste ich aber heute Abend nachschauen. Ich selbst bin von dem Gehäuse zwar auch nicht sonderlich begeistert, 
allerdings ist das die eher schlechte Kühlleistung für Wasserkühlungen im Auslieferungszustand.


----------



## onlygaming (28. März 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> 2. Ich hätte gerne einen 140mm Bodenlüfter (vor dem Netzteil), der durch den Boden kalte Luft ansaugt und auf die Grafikkarte pustet.
> 3. Den Netzteiltunnel hätte ich gerne herausnehmbar, würde die Montage vereinfachen.



Was bringt denn ein Lüfter der sich dann im dem Netzteiltunnel befindet?


----------



## Tim1974 (29. März 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster und EMV? Gibts in der Zwischenzeit was neues?*

Der würde nur etwas bringen, wenn oben genug Lüftungsschlitze im Netzteiltunnel wären um den Luftstrom auf die Grafikkarte zu leiten, aber da hier ja weiter oben geschrieben wurde, daß ein Bodenlüfter für die Grafikkarte eh nicht sinnvoll sein, hake ich den Punkt mal als unwichtig ab.


----------

